#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Происхождение из другого. Определение "другого"

## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

В начале 6-й главы "Мадхъямака-аватары" Чандакирти говорит, что явления не происходят из себя, не происходят из другого, не происходят из обоих, не происходят без причин.

Меня интересует происхождение из другого.

Как бы вы определили "другое"?

Чуть позже я напишу, как определяет "другое" Чандакирти по словам ДКР.

Мне это определение ну очень не нравится: мне не верится, что, когда опоненты Чандакирти говорят "происходит из другого", они имеют ввиду то же, что им предлагает Чандакирти. 

Поэтому предлагаю дать хорошее определение "другому" и побить этих гадких прасангиков  :Smilie:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (14.10.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Что значит "А и Б разные"?

----------


## Zom

Вам прасангиков побеждать или понять истину безличности?

Данный труд похож на, вероятно, давно забытую Налакалапийо сутту - которая раскрывает принципы Взаимозависимого Возникновения, отметая все ложные воззрения, базирующиеся на самости. 

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...o-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Алексей Е (14.10.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (12.10.2011), Пема Дролкар (13.10.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Конкретно в этом треде, побеждать прасангиков :Smilie:

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Что-то интриги не получается  :Smilie: 




> То, как мадхьямики определяют "другое" очень интересно; одним из аспектов этого является то, что другое явление должно присутствовать в то же время.


В этом трактате опонненты прасангиков соглашаются с таким определением и начинают защищать идею, что причина и следствие существуют одновременно. Но эта идея абсурдна с самого начала! Не удивительно, что прасангики с легкостью разрушают ее.

Мне кажется, что такое определение "другого" читтерское и должно быть более правильное определение.

----------


## Caddy

Понятие "иной" (парабхава) подразумевает наличие своебытия (свабхава), но поскольку наличие свабхавы крайне сомнительно  :Smilie: , то "при не имеющейся свабхаве, парабхава не имеется".

----------

Chhyu Dorje (22.10.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Понятие "иной" (парабхава) подразумевает наличие своебытия (свабхава), но поскольку наличие свабхавы крайне сомнительно , то "при не имеющейся свабхаве, парабхава не имеется".


Почему выглядит сомнительно?

Чтобы прийти к пониманию отсутствия своебытия используют десять равенств дхарм.
Чандакирти вслед за Нагарджуной рассматривает третье равенство, равенство в отсутствии рождения:




> Учитель [Нагарджуна] в начале «Мадхьямика-шастры» выдвигает [тезисы]:
> Из себя — нет, из другого — нет,
> Из двух — нет, без причины — нет.
> Не существует рождение вещей —
> Каких-либо, где-либо, а также когда-либо


Таким образом Нагарджуна доказывает отсутствие свабхавы.

Я пытаюсь рассмотреть второй случай, "из другого". Но я хочу разобраться. Я не хочу сдаваться Чандакирти без боя :Smilie: 

В конце концов, идея о том, что явления происходят из другого, что причина и следствие - разное, выглядит очень правдоподобной. Это то, как мы воспринимаем.
А идея об отсутствии рождения, напротив, выглядит необычной.

И я не хочу соглашаться с Чандакирти, что другое другое должно быть одновременно с этим. Потому что в этом случае, ясен пень, теория о происхождении из другого рушится как карточный домик. Само определение причины и следствия включает в себя протяженность во времени, а Чандакирти хочет, чтобы мы доказывали, что причина и следствие одновременны.

Поэтому я хочу найти лучшее определение "другому".

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> явления не происходят из себя, не происходят из другого, не происходят из обоих, не происходят без причин.


Думаю, тут надо думать в том ключе, что каждое явление возникает в силу совокупности разных составляющих. И именно эта совокупность обозначается тем, или иным именем и считается тем или иным явлением(обладающим конкретными характеристиками).Возникновение же какого-то явления же является процессом перемен в его совокупности.

Пока есть эти составляющие воедино, оно  является "таким-то" явлением. Малейшее изменение составляющих уже делает его ДРУГИМ явлением, другой совокупностью.  И оно при этом перестает быть "таким-то", "собой" :Smilie: 

Также причинно-следственную связь невозможно повернуть вспять. Вот поэтому не может возникнуть из себя.

А также "перескакивать" из одной цепочки причинно-следственной связи в другую. Нет соединения.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Кажется я понял. Если нечто еще не существует, как можем мы сказать, что оно другое? Если нечто прекратило существовать, как можем мы сказать, что оно другое?

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Думаю, тут надо думать в том ключе, что каждое явление возникает в сиду совокупности разных составляющих. И именно эта совокупность обозначается тем, или иным именем.
> 
> Пока есть эти составляющие воедино, оно  - есть "такое-то" явление. Малейшее изменение составляющих уже делает его ДРУГИМ явлением, другой совокупностью.  И оно при этом перестает быть "собой"
> 
> Также причинно-следственную связь невозможно повернуть вспять. А также "перескакивать" из одной цепочки в другую.
> 
> 
> 
> Возникновение же какого-то явления же является процессом перемен в его совокупности.
> ...


Вот есть некая Пема. В следущий момент она стала другой. Новая Пема происходит из той, другой. Вполне себе происхождение из другого.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я свой пост редактировала, а вы его уже скопировали :Smilie:  Оставлю в поправленном варианте.



> Кажется я понял. Если нечто еще не существует, как можем мы сказать, что оно другое? Если нечто прекратило существовать, как можем мы сказать, что оно другое?


 :Smilie:  Ну, полагаю, это у вас уже что-то вроде нигилизма. 

Тут, полагаю, говорится о явлениях, которые все-таки существуют на относительном уровне, тоесть являются совокупностями с конкретными характеристиками :Smilie: 




> Вот есть некая Пема. В следущий момент она стала другой. Новая Пема происходит из той, другой. Вполне себе происхождение из другого.


Да. Если рассматривать Пему, как возникающую из "себя", то существующая на данный момент совокупность, которая называется "Пема 2011" не может стать совокупностью, которая называлась "Пема 2001" :Smilie:  Ну, и будущая Пема будет явно обаладать другими новыми характеристиками(надеюсь, более благими :Smilie: ), и не будет уже называться "Пема 2011". Закон прост. Как только произошли перемены, уже ДРУГОЕ. если бы оно возникало из себя и оставалось тем же самым - это говорило бы о самосущности этого явления.

И поскольку причинно-следственная связь предполагает определенное течение, то любое явление и его возникновение обусловлено именно конкретной причинно-следственной связью. 

Что касается происхождения из другого, такая совокупность, как "Кончог Церинг Палцанг" не может возникнуть из такой совокупности, как "Пема Дролкар", даже если я в одной из жизней стану Вашей матерью и дам Вам жизнь, все равно Вы не сможете возникнуть из моего потока сознания. А также, это уже будем не мы сейчас :Smilie: Тоесть, мы с Вами - две разных совокупности каких-то индивидуальных составляющих, возникщих каждая в силу индивидуальной причинно-следственной связи.

Где-то так, думаю. Если не запуталась :Smilie: 

А чего Вы Чандракирти по ночам читаете?Да еще и меня заставляете его перелистывать? :Smilie: 

Да, хотела сказать, что обожаю взгляды "гадких прасангиков" :Smilie:  Только башка каждый раз скрипит, однако, при штудировании данных трудов :Smilie:

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Ну, полагаю, это у вас уже что-то вроде нигилизма
> 
> Тут, полагаю, говорится о явлениях, которые все-таки "существуют", тоесть являются совокупностями с конкретными характеристиками


Вы про что, про пример с Пемой?

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Вот что пишет Чадакирти:



> Здесь только сосуществующих Майтрею и Упагупту видим как инаковых друг по отношению к другу, а семя и росток не видим так — одновременно, поскольку без полной трансформации семени нет и ростка. Когда таким образом росток не существует одновременно с семенем, тогда у семени нет инаковости по отношению к ростку.


Т.е. он говорит, что другой должен сосуществовать одновременно с этим. Но мне не верится, что опонненты Чандакирти принимали такое определение "другого". Почему они должны сосуществовать одновременно? Как по мне, семя отличается от ростка.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Что касается происхождения из другого, такая совокупность, как "Кончог Церинг Палцанг" не может возникнуть из такой совокупности " Пема Дролкар", даже если я в одной из жизней стану Вашей матерью и дам Вам жизнь, все равно Вы не сможете возникнуть из моего потока сознания. А также, это уже будем не мы сейчасТоесть, ы с Вами - две разных причинно-следственных совокупности
> 
> Где-то так, думаю


Будущая Пема и текущая Пема, они разные?

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> ...уже ДРУГОЕ.


Сам вижу, что разные. Является ли текущая Пема причиной той, будущей Пемы?

----------


## Caddy

> Почему выглядит сомнительно?


Потому что свабхава это быть собой и из себя, но нет ничего, что произошло бы от себя.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Будущая Пема и текущая Пема, они разные?


Безусловно разные.




> Сам вижу, что разные. Является ли текущая Пема причиной той, будущей Пемы?


Причиной является. Но не является "той" Пемой. Это НОВОРОЖДЕННАЯ ПЕМА, в другой совокупности, даже, если в ней изменился только ноготок :Smilie:  Неизменной она НЕ МОЖЕТ ОСТАТЬСЯ. Согласно непостоянству и принципу пустотности явлений.

Именно на этом основан и закон причинно-следственной связи, и возможность Пробуждения.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Здесь только сосуществующих Майтрею и Упагупту видим как инаковых друг по отношению к другу, а семя и росток не видим так — одновременно, поскольку без полной трансформации семени нет и ростка. Когда таким образом росток не существует одновременно с семенем, тогда у семени нет инаковости по отношению к ростку.


Мантрея и Упагупта - две разных причинно-следственных связи. Или два разных потока сознания. Семя и росток - одна.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Безусловно разные.
> 
> 
> 
> Причиной является. Но не является "той" Пемой. Это НОВОРОЖДЕННАЯ ПЕМА, в другой совокупности, даже, если в ней изменился только ноготок Неизменной она НЕ МОЖЕТ ОСТАТЬСЯ. Согласно непостоянству и принципу пустотности явлений.
> 
> Именно на этом основан и закон причинно-следственной связи, и возможность Пробуждения.


Т.е. причина и следствие являются разными. Это то, что я пытаюсь доказать, и то, с чем спорит Чандакирти.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Мантрея и Упагупта - две разных причинно-следственных связи. Или два разных потока сознания. Семя и росток - одна.


Росток - это совсем не семя. Он является другим по отношению к семени. Это то, с чем спорит Чандакирти.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Все - изменчиво. Следовательно каждую секунду все становится другим, следовательно, раз причина и следствие не существуют одновременно - они разные.

----------


## Caddy

Если причина и следствие совсем разные, то из чего делается вывод, что одно порождает другое? Так можно сказать, что тьма возникла от пламени  :Smilie:

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (13.10.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Ага, дальше все просто  :Smilie:

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Вольный пересказ М-А 6:14-6:17

Я: - Разное не значит одновременное, более того если они существуют в разное время, то они - разные. Причина и следствие не сосуществуют и они - разные.

Чандакирти: - Тогда можно сказать, что все возникает из чего-угодно. Например, Из Пемы Долкар возникает Кончог Церинг.

Я: - Нынешняя Пема Долкар является причиной будущей Пемы. Нынешний я является причиной будущего я. Хотя я текущий и я будущий - разные, из определенных условий возникают определенные следствия.

Ч.: - Но как ты разделил потоки причинно-следственных связей? Лишь  по тому, как нынешний Кончог Церинг отличается от нынешней Пемы. Потому что они сосуществуют одновременно.

Я: - Упс! Ладно, какое-то время причина и следствие существуют одновременно. <дальше по тексту>

----------


## Caddy

И все-таки основной аргумент непроисхождения сущего (бхавы) от другого (парабхавы) базируется на отсутствии у бхавы свабхавы  :Smilie:  Это у Нагарджуны. А в комментарии Чандракирти среди прочих аргументов указывает и на отсутствие одновременности.

----------

Пема Дролкар (13.10.2011)

----------


## Джыш

> Что-то интриги не получается 
> 
> 
> В этом трактате опонненты прасангиков соглашаются с таким определением и начинают защищать идею, что причина и следствие существуют одновременно. Но эта идея абсурдна с самого начала! Не удивительно, что прасангики с легкостью разрушают ее.
> 
> Мне кажется, что такое определение "другого" читтерское и должно быть более правильное определение.


Представьте себе точку, вывернутую наизнанку.

----------


## Aion

> _Parabhāva означает существование в виде другого, или существование в зависимости от другого.
> Если результат уже «предсуществует» в своей причине, нет смысла в его появлении.
> Поэтому, если есть условие возникновения – нет никакого самобытия.
> Появляться из другого – означает существовать в зависимости от другого._
> 
> Дано, что явления зависят от своих условий в силу существования последних, и дано, что не может быть найдено ничего похожего на самобытие (субстанцию) явления в этих условиях, а также дано, что такому самобытию неоткуда появиться – из этого следует, что явления, которые возникают из условий, – несубстанциальны (бессущностны).
> Самобытие, по определению, – это нечто постоянное и фиксированное.
> 
> Смысл другой сущности, главным образом, состоит в том, что, считается, будто в природе вещей иметь зависимость от другого существующего.
> ...


 :Cool:

----------


## До

У буддистов есть причиноусловия которые существуют и одновременно со следствием и перед ним. И есть даже которые обуславливают своим несуществованием, во как ваще. Так что никакой проблемы существовать условиям одновременно и не одновременно - нет.
Которые сосуществуют иногда называются _пратьяя_ (_паччая_), а которые нет _хету_, но вообще это синонимы.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (13.10.2011), Пема Дролкар (13.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Т.е. причина и следствие являются разными. Это то, что я пытаюсь доказать, и то, с чем спорит Чандакирти.


С чем именно спорит Чандракирти? Если следствие происходит именно из этой причины(даже отдаленно, думаю), то в нем нет инаковости. 

Тоесть, из семени яблока не вырастет пальма.

Но в семени яблока "спит" потенциально целая яблоня.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я: - Разное не значит одновременное, более того если они существуют в разное время, то они - разные. Причина и следствие не сосуществуют и они - разные.


Они разные, но тем не менее проистекают вторая из первой.




> Чандакирти: - Тогда можно сказать, что все возникает из чего-угодно. Например, Из Пемы Долкар возникает Кончог Церинг.


Такого Чанлракирти не утверждает. Он просто говорит: " Здесь только *сосуществующих* Майтрею и Упагупту *видим* как инаковых друг по отношению к другу" Тоесть, вот валяется семечко. А над ним другая яблоня. Видим сосуществующие это семечко и яблони. Но из этого семечка данная яблоня не вырастет.




> Ч.: - Но как ты разделил потоки причинно-следственных связей? Лишь  по тому, как нынешний Кончог Церинг отличается от нынешней Пемы. Потому что они сосуществуют одновременно.


Такого, как мне кажется, он тоже не может утверждать, потому что говорит об инаковости, и как раз о нераздельности причин и следствий, в силу которых ПООЧЕРЕДНО возникает данное явление. Из семени конкретного яблока - конкретное яблоко. Из конкретного плода кокоса - конкретная пальма. 




> Я: - Упс! Ладно, какое-то время причина и следствие существуют одновременно. <дальше по тексту>


Не может причина и следствие существовать одновременно, потому что первое уже перетекло во второе. Но все возможные для данного явления причины все еще как бы находятся в нем. Тоесть, их можно "отследить" в той или иной степени. Как в семечке яблони ПОТЕНЦИАЛЬНО спит росток яблони. Тоесть, яблоня в виде причины, а если эта причина получит условия, то будет такое явление, как яблоня.

семя и росток не видим так — одновременно, поскольку без полной трансформации семени нет и ростка(должен еще вырасти). Когда таким образом росток не существует одновременно с семенем, тогда у семени нет инаковости по отношению к ростку.  Тоесть, есть причины для роста семени яблока, но не просто любого ростка, а именно яблони.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Короче, надо понять, что понимается под инаковостью.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> С чем именно спорит Чандракирти? Если следствие происходит именно из этой причины(даже отдаленно, думаю), то в нем нет инаковости.


Почему в нем нет инаковости?

В данном случае я говорю, что есть семечко и есть дерево, что они разные и что из семечка происходит дерево. Я утверждаю происхождение из другого.
По-моему, это вполне правдоподобная теория.

Чандакирти говорит, что на абсолютном уровне это не соответствует действительности, а на относительном уровне противоречит опыту обывателей.




> Но в семени яблока "спит" потенциально целая яблоня.


Такую идею утверждают сторонники происхождения из себя, Чандакирти спорит с ними раньше по тексту и говорит, что тогда а в рисе спит потенциально целая какашка :Smilie: 

В этом треде я не верю в происхождение из себя, я верю в происхождение из другого.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> И все-таки основной аргумент непроисхождения сущего (бхавы) от другого (парабхавы) базируется на отсутствии у бхавы свабхавы  Это у Нагарджуны. А в комментарии Чандракирти среди прочих аргументов указывает и на отсутствие одновременности.


А почему они не имеют своебытия? Мне как раз казалось, что отсутствие рождения из четырех само является доказательством отсутствия своебытия...

Если чо, я не защищаю происхождение из себя.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Они разные, но тем не менее проистекают вторая из первой.
> 
> 
> 
> Такого Чанлракирти не утверждает. Он просто говорит: " Здесь только *сосуществующих* Майтрею и Упагупту *видим* как инаковых друг по отношению к другу" Тоесть, вот валяется семечко. А над ним другая яблоня. Видим сосуществующие это семечко и яблони. Но из этого семечка данная яблоня не вырастет.
> 
> 
> 
> Такого, как мне кажется, он тоже не может утверждать, потому что говорит об инаковости, и как раз о нераздельности причин и следствий, в силу которых ПООЧЕРЕДНО возникает данное явление. Из семени конкретного яблока - конкретное яблоко. Из конкретного плода кокоса - конкретная пальма. 
> ...


Я просто прошелся по тексту (М-А 6:14 - 6:17). Очень важно понимать, что Чандакирти может утверждать что-угодно, т.к. у него нет тезиса для себя. Когда он оспаривает мои идеи, он просто доводит до конца мою логику. У него нет своей логики и своей теории. Но он не принимает свои аргументы для себя. У него нет теории, ему нечего защищать.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Они разные, но тем не менее проистекают вторая из первой.


Это то, что я и пытаюсь утвердить. Нам с Вами это очевидно  :Smilie: 

А Чандакирти говорит: - "Нет уж, если есть происхождение из другого, то из пламени возникает темнота, т.к. они разные."

----------


## До

> Очень важно понимать, ... Когда он оспаривает мои идеи, он просто доводит до конца мою логику. ... Но он не принимает свои аргументы для себя.





> Это то, что я и пытаюсь утвердить. Нам с Вами это очевидно  А Чандакирти говорит: - "Нет уж, если есть происхождение из другого, то из пламени возникает темнота, т.к. они разные."


Значит он не справился со своей задачей, так? Нам всё остальсь так же очевидно как и было до его аргументов.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Теперь надо установить, что имеет ввиду Чандракирти, говоря "другое" в данном случае. :Smilie:  А также надо установить, ЗАЧЕМ он занимает ту или другую позицию. И ЗАЧЕМ Вы выясняете все это :Smilie: 




> В этом треде я не верю в происхождение из себя, я верю в происхождение из другого.


Верите? :Smilie:  А надо, думаю, обосновать через точное понимание.

Проблема только в том, что у Вас собственная интерпретация "другого". Другое, - это просто качество? Другое - это совокупность качеств, обладающих определенными характиристиками? Что считать "другим"?

Тут как бы каждый должен "въехать" в такое понимание сам :Smilie:  длительно размышляя.Но, наверно, сейчас этот отрывок надо отложить, а потом к нему вренуться с новыми силами :Smilie: 




> А Чандакирти говорит: - "Нет уж, если есть происхождение из другого, то из пламени возникает темнота, т.к. они разные."


 А что тут не понятно? :Smilie:  А Вы задайте себе воспрос, - а что вообще может возникнуть из пламени? И почему из него не может возникнуть темнота? Даже если пламя погаснет, темнота была при нем всегда(если не было света), тоесть, родилась не из другого, а из собственной "базы". Ну хорошо, она появилась отсутствия света. Но именно ли пламени? Или от отсутствия солнца. Или от остутствия ЛЮБОГО источника света( вообще источников)? Но из пламени может возникнуть, например пожар. Может ли пожар возникнуть вообще без пламени? Даже если он возник от кокроткого замыкания - было ли это пламенем?

Из Вас может возникнуть стол или кастрюля? При любой трансформации? Чтобы с Вами ни делали? Почему нет?

У каждого относительного явления есть конечный набор составляющих. И оно обозначается, как данное явление, пока эти конкретные составляющие держатся вместе. Они являются ЧАСТЯМИ, ДЕТАЛЯМИ. Тогда назревает возникает вопрос: может ли что некое явление стать тем или иным? Надо иметь в себе ВСЕ ВООБЩЕ ВОЗМОЖНЫЕ СОСТАВЛЯЮЩИЕ, чтобы стать всем, чем угодно. 

Его возникновение и трансформация находится в прямой зависимости от конкретных его составляющих. И сообтветственно, оно не может возникнуть из другого явления, где совокупность составляющих сильно различается.

----------


## До

> Теперь надо установить, что имеет ввиду Чандракирти, говоря "другое" в данном случае.


Это ошибка западного мышления, нам кажется что _понятие_ взаимооднозначно соответствует своему _термину_. И поняв что такое "другое" мы поймём все остальные фразы где он сказал "другое". На самом деле не поймём конечно, он может "другое" говорить каждый раз в новом смысле. Надо устанавливать просто _что он имел ввиду_, вообще.

----------

Won Soeng (23.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это ошибка западного мышления, нам кажется что _понятие_ взаимооднозначно соответствует своему _термину_. И поняв что такое "другое" мы поймём все остальные фразы где он сказал "другое". На самом деле не поймём конечно, он может "другое" говорить каждый раз в новом смысле. Надо устанавливать просто _что он имел ввиду_, вообще.



 :Smilie:  А что, западное мышление больше омрачено неведеньем? :Smilie: Это, вообще-то, ДЛЯ ВСЕХ трудно для понимания. 
 Моя фраза означает по смыслу, "что имеет ввиду Чандракирти", согласно 1 посту топикстартера. Он выясняет смысл "другого" именно согласно ему.

Никто и не собирается раз и навсегда определять какое-то неизменное "другое". "Другое" точно также будет следствием определенной причинно-следственной цепочки, в том числе и в философских дебатах - согласно конкретному контексту.

При отрыве от контекста - бог знает, что вообще имеется ввиду :Smilie:

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Значит он не справился со своей задачей, так? Нам всё остальсь так же очевидно как и было до его аргументов.


На самом деле я лукавлю  :Smilie: 

Я просто пытаюсь найти уязвимость в аргументации Чандакирти.
Особенность спора с Чандакирти, в том, что право устанавливать тезисы и определения находится исключительно у нас.* Чандакирти, когда говорит "другое" имеет ввиду именно то, что имеем ввиду мы, т.к. у него нет своей теории.* Он пытается нам навязать удобное ему определение, но мы вполне можем придумать другое и он будет вынужден спорить с ним.

Но в начале он не заставляет нас давать определение "другому". Он просто говорит: 
- Если есть действительное происхождение из другого, то все происходит из чего-угодно. То лампа дает тьму, т.к. они разные.

Предлагаю пройтись по аргументам Чандакирти и попытаться их опровергнуть.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> А что, западное мышление больше омрачено неведеньем?Это, вообще-то, ДЛЯ ВСЕХ трудно для понимания. 
>  Моя фраза означает по смыслу, "что имеет ввиду Чандракирти", согласно 1 посту топикстартера. Он выяняет смысл "другого" именно согласно ему.
> 
> Никто и не собирается раз и навсегда определять какое-то неизменное "другое". "Другое" точно также будет следствием определенной причинно-следственной цепочки, в том числе и в философских дебатах - согласно конкретному контексту.
> 
> ПРи отрыве от контекста - бог знает, что имеется ввиду


Нет, Чандакирти принимает определения опоннентов и я предлагаю придумать какое-то другое определение, а не то, что он навязывает.

----------


## До

> А что, западное мышление больше омрачено неведеньем?


Нет, оно омрачено ведением. И тысечелетним развитием науки.




> Это, вообще-то, ДЛЯ ВСЕХ трудно для понимания.


Если ожидать, что _понятие_ взаимооднозначно связано с _термином_, то понять ещё труднее. (Это я и сказал.) А так у нас _принято_ писать научные тексты.




> Моя фраза означает по смыслу, "что имеет ввиду Чандракирти", согласно 1 посту топикстартера. Он выяняет смысл "другого" именно согласно ему.


Так он несколько раз упоминает "другое". В 2м и 3м пункте явно и в 4м наверняка тоже (если там в оригинале "ни то, ни другое").
Следовательно, возможно 3 _разных_ смысла "другое".

----------


## До

> На самом деле я лукавлю 
> 
> Я просто пытаюсь найти уязвимость в аргументации Чандакирти.


То что он пишет — "не убедительно." А его _цель_ именно убедить нас, а не себя. Но такое ощущение, что убеждает он себя.




> Особенность спора с Чандакирти, в том, что право устанавливать тезисы и определения находится исключительно у нас.


У него зато право придумывать воображаемого оппонента, с которым он и спорит, а уже у воображаемого оппонента есть право иметь ввиду что-то там.




> Чандакирти, когда говорит "другое" имеет ввиду именно то, что имеем ввиду мы, т.к. у него нет своей теории. Он пытается нам навязать удобное ему определение, но мы вполне можем придумать другое и он будет вынужден спорить с ним.


Другое это всегда _парабхава_. Ну что понятней стало? Не стало.
Наверное надо что-то другое устанвливать, а не значение "другого".




> Но в начале он не заставляет нас давать определение "другому". Он просто говорит: - Если есть действительное происхождение из другого, то все происходит из чего-угодно. То лампа дает тьму, т.к. они разные.


Ну лажу же сказал? Очевидную причём. Зачем искать какие-то другие уязвимости?




> Предлагаю пройтись по аргументам Чандакирти и попытаться их опровергнуть.


1. Если есть происхождение от другого, то _не следует_, что всё происходит от чего угодно. Наоборот, как раз происхождение чего-то _подразумевает_ отличие следствия от причины, а иначе бы было не происхождение, а продолжение. (Чандаркирти плачет в сторонке.)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Но в начале он не заставляет нас давать определение "другому". Он просто говорит: 
> - Если есть действительное происхождение из другого, то все происходит из чего-угодно. То лампа дает тьму, т.к. они разные.


Опоннненты отвечают:



> Будучи создано (другой причиной), определённо, это называется следствием,
> Способное на создание, также другого, это также и причина.
> Поскольку это находится в одном континууме и, создано своим создателем,
> Это не значит, что рис может прорасти из пшеницы.


Т.е. они говорят, что яблочко и яблоня - это один поток причинно-следственной связи, а семечко и арбуз - другой. По сути они говорят то же, что и Пема: что есть различные потоки причинно-следственной связи и поэтому Кончок Церинг не происходит из Пемы, хотя вчерашний Кончок Церинг и сегодняшний - разные.

Это то, что говорят сторонники происхождения из другого.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Ну лажу же сказал? Очевидную причём. Зачем искать какие-то другие уязвимости?


Если мы не хотим доказывать свои убеждения логически и опираемся только на ощущения, то Чандакирти с нами и не спорит. Единственное, он заметит, что наши убеждения не соответствуют обывательскому опыту.




> 1. Если есть происхождение от другого, то не следует, что всё происходит от чего угодно. Наоборот, как раз происхождение чего-то подразумевает отличие следствия от причины, а иначе бы было не происхождение, а продолжение. (Чандаркирти плачет в сторонке.)


Это, кстати, хороший аргумент.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Уважаемые прасангики, кто может опровергнуть:



> Если есть происхождение от другого, то не следует, что всё происходит от чего угодно. Наоборот, как раз происхождение чего-то подразумевает отличие следствия от причины, а иначе бы было не происхождение, а продолжение. (Чандаркирти плачет в сторонке.)


 :Smilie:

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> 1. Если есть происхождение от другого, то _не следует_, что всё происходит от чего угодно. Наоборот, как раз происхождение чего-то _подразумевает_ отличие следствия от причины, а иначе бы было не происхождение, а продолжение. (Чандаркирти плачет в сторонке.)


Проблема в том, что Чандакирти не верит ни в происхождение из другого, ни в происхождение не из другого. Это мы (опонненты) в это верим. Чандакирти только указывает нам, что мы не объяснили, почему из риса не получается пшеница, хотя они разные.

----------


## Caddy

> 1. Если есть происхождение от другого, то _не следует_, что всё происходит от чего угодно. Наоборот, как раз происхождение чего-то _подразумевает_ отличие следствия от причины, а иначе бы было не происхождение, а продолжение. (Чандаркирти плачет в сторонке.)


А на основании чего делается утверждение, что эта причина порождает это следствие?

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

В коренном тексте опонненты говорят про потоки причинно-следственной связи. Можем мы сказать что-то другое?

----------


## Caddy

Мне это не совсем понятно. В ММК оппоненты заявляют о наличии четырех конкретных причин (для начала в общетеоретическом смысле).

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Каких? То что все создал бог или ум и т.д.?

----------


## До

> Если мы не хотим доказывать свои убеждения логически и опираемся только на ощущения, то Чандакирти с нами и не спорит. Единственное, он заметит, что наши убеждения не соответствуют обывательскому опыту.


Что именно не соответствует?




> Проблема в том, что Чандакирти не верит ни в происхождение из другого, ни в происхождение не из другого. Это мы (опонненты) в это верим.


Его проблема — доказать нам. Он же взялся говорить для нас, а не для себя.




> Чандакирти только указывает нам, что мы не объяснили, почему из риса не получается пшеница, хотя они разные.


Нет он сказал, что из риса должна получаться пшеница. А мы отвечаем — не должна. С какой стати? Следствие получается из своей причины. А рис не причина пшеницы.




> А на основании чего делается утверждение, что эта причина порождает это следствие?


На основании анализа опыта.

----------


## Caddy

"Четыре фактора: причина (хету), опора (аламбана), смежное
(анантара) и господствующее (адхипати), пятого фактора нет". (ММК I, 2)

----------


## До

> "Четыре фактора: причина (хету), опора (аламбана), смежное
> (анантара) и господствующее (адхипати), пятого фактора нет". (ММК I, 2)


Это полная матрика причин. Что с ней не так?




> 1. Causal condition, hetupratyaya, rguḥi rkyen, yin yuan (K), yin yuan (H). 
> 2. Immediately preceding condition, samanantarapratyaya, mtshuṅs pa de ma thag paḥi, ts’eu ti yuan (K), teng wou kien yuan (H). 
> 3. Object condition, ālambanapratyaya, dmigs paḥi rkyen, yuan yuan (K), so yuan yuan (H). 
> 4. Dominant condition, adhipatipratyaya, bdag poḥi rkyen, tseng chang yuan (K), tseng chang yuan (H).


Это 4 пратьяя. Есть ещё 6 хету. А у тхеров 24 паччая.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Его проблема — доказать нам. Он же взялся говорить для нас, а не для себя.


Он просто указал нам, что наша теория неполная. Мы ее сами дополнили, сказав, что из определенных причин рождаются определенные следствия. Что из Кончока Церинга получается Кончок Церинг, а из Пемы Долкар - Пема Долкар  :Smilie: 

Это ровно то, что отвечают опонненты в коренном тексте.




> На основании анализа опыта.


Очень сильный и хороший аргумент! Чандакирти говорит, что он не спорит с обывателями, но, кажется, отсутствие происхождения из другого противоречит обывательскому опыту.Это объясняется несколько позже в коренном тексте.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> "Четыре фактора: причина (хету), опора (аламбана), смежное
> (анантара) и господствующее (адхипати), пятого фактора нет". (ММК I, 2)


Я дома посмотрю. В автокомментарии есть что-то про это. Давайте пока пойдем дальше по тексту МА. Тем более, что спор получается довольно интересным.

----------


## До

> Он просто указал нам, что наша теория неполная.


У нас теория полная. На заданный им вопрос мы дали ответ _в рамках_ вопроса.




> Мы ее сами дополнили, сказав, что из определенных причин рождаются определенные следствия.


Это подразумевается. Чандракирти конечно проигнорировал контекст как и подобает прасангикам.




> Что из Кончока Церинга получается Кончок Церинг, а из Пемы Долкар - Пема Долкар


Это ерунда.




> Это ровно то, что отвечают опонненты в коренном тексте.


Я обсуждаю то, что дано в треде.




> Чандакирти говорит, что он не спорит с обывателями


Странно я думал он спорит со всеми. Ведь это так по-буддийски.

----------


## Caddy

> На основании анализа опыта.


Чьего опыта? Как сказано в известном произведении:

"Миром сущие видятся и даже измысливаются
как истинносущие, а не как наваждение – здесь спор йогов и мирских" и т.д.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Странно я думал он спорит со всеми. Ведь это так по-буддийски.


Нет. Чандакирти не спорит с обыватели, он не оспаривает наш повседневный опыт.
Потому что обыватели не строят теории. Те омрачения, что есть у обывателей исправляют с помощью практики, а не с помощью логики.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Чьего опыта? Как сказано в известном произведении:
> 
> "Миром сущие видятся и даже измысливаются
> как истинносущие, а не как наваждение – здесь спор йогов и мирских" и т.д.


Чандакирти, и его школа - это особый случай. Последователи Чандакирти не оспаривают повседневный опыт. Я попозже напишу.

----------


## До

> Нет. Чандакирти не спорит с обыватели, он не оспаривает наш повседневный опыт. Потому что обыватели не строят теории. Те омрачения, что есть у обывателей исправляют с помощью практики, а не с помощью логики.


Тогда бы у "обывателей" небыло ложных воззрений, что не так. 'Теории' они такая штука, что даже если их не строишь - они все равно есть.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Нет он сказал, что из риса должна получаться пшеница. А мы отвечаем — не должна. С какой стати? Следствие получается из своей причины. А рис не причина пшеницы.


Чандакирти говорит следущее:

- Вы говорите что рис не происходит из пшеницы, потому что они относятся к разным потокам причин-следствий.  Т.е. Рис не происходит из зерна, потому что они разные. Но ведь рисовое семечко и рис тоже разные! Рис и рисовое семечко настолько же разные, насколько и рис и пшеничное зернышко. Это то, что вы сказали с самого начала. Поэтому все равно непонятно, почему рис не происходит из пшеницы. Вы не устранили ошибку хаотического происхождения.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Предлагаю пройтись по аргументам Чандакирти и попытаться их опровергнуть.


А ЗАЧЕМ? :Smilie: 




> Вы говорите что рис не происходит из пшеницы, потому что они относятся к разным потокам причин-следствий. Т.е. Рис не происходит из зерна, потому что они разные. Но ведь рисовое семечко и рис тоже разные! Рис и рисовое семечко настолько же разные, насколько и рис и пшеничное зернышко. Это то, что вы сказали с самого начала. Поэтому все равно непонятно, почему рис не происходит из пшеницы. Вы не устранили ошибку хаотического происхождения.


Ну. зерно - это понятие все-таки близко для растительного мира и злаковых. И тут путать оппонента легко :Smilie:  Вы спросите Чандракирти, а может ли из пшеничного зернышка выйти кастрюля :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Чандакирти говорит следущее:
> 
> - Вы говорите что рис не происходит из пшеницы, потому что они относятся к разным потокам причин-следствий.  Т.е. Рис не происходит из зерна, потому что они разные. Но ведь рисовое семечко и рис тоже разные! Рис и рисовое семечко настолько же разные, насколько и рис и пшеничное зернышко. Это то, что вы сказали с самого начала. Поэтому все равно непонятно, почему рис не происходит из пшеницы. Вы не устранили ошибку хаотического происхождения.


У нас её небыло, потому что у нас определённая причина (т.е. причины) производит определённое следствие. Вот и всё, где ошибка?
От повтора того что причина и следствие _различаются_ ошибка не появляется. Тем более их различие _подразумевается_ самой постановкой вопроса.

----------


## До

> А ЗАЧЕМ?


Таков удел философии.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> А ЗАЧЕМ?


Чтобы зародить ваджрную нерушимую преданность.

----------


## Caddy

> У нас её небыло, потому что у нас определённая причина (т.е. причины) производит определённое следствие. Вот и всё, где ошибка?


Обоснование этого при помощи опыта не проходит. Требуется логическое доказательство. Мало ли что может нам казаться в обыденном опыте-то.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (13.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нет, оно омрачено ведением. И тысечелетним развитием науки.


Вы путаете буддийское знание, и небуддийское. Я же говорю о буддийском "веденье", которое возникает на базе накопленного проникновения в суть явлений. Западный-восточный практик - все относительно. Его понимание опирается на развитые способности к правильному анализу(с буддийской точки зрения, - относительно сущности явлений)





> Так он несколько раз упоминает "другое". В 2м и 3м пункте явно и в 4м наверняка тоже (если там в оригинале "ни то, ни другое").
> Следовательно, возможно 3 _разных_ смысла "другое".


Да. Но все равно эти  все "другие" связаны общими "не", - в данном случае. Тоесть, у них есть общий признак для всех. Есть и такие, где вообще нет ничего общего.

----------


## До

> Обоснование этого при помощи опыта не проходит. Требуется логическое доказательство. Мало ли что может нам казаться в обыденном опыте-то.


Так пусть будет доказательство. Я только "за".

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Обоснование этого при помощи опыта не проходит. Требуется логическое доказательство. Мало ли что может нам казаться в обыденном опыте-то.


Чандакирти отличается от других последователей Нагарджуны тем, что он принимает наш повседневный опыт. Это действительно удивительно!

В коренном тексте он отвечает на такое возражение начиная со стофы 6:22. Он ясно показывает, что даже в обывательском опыте нет действительного происхождения из другого.

Но предлагаю закончить с хаотическим происхождением.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Чтобы зародить ваджрную нерушимую преданность.


А Вы разве не зародили эту преданность к предыдущим этапам Пути и на основании этого - ко всему Пути *уже*? :Smilie:  Тоесть, на базе Вашего собственного опыта в практике буддизма? :Smilie:  Что ж тогда Вами двигает его практиковать?

Думаю, когда Вы достигните уровня примерно Чандракирти, чтобы понять, что именно он имеет ввиду, Вы пересмотрите вопрос и ваджрной преданности... :Smilie:  Потому что, наверно, преданность - качество веры, когда нет знания. А непосредственное знание - несколько *другое*.... :Smilie:  ИМХО-ХО :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Вы путаете буддийское знание, и небуддийское. Я же говорю о буддийском "веденье", которое возникает на базе накопленного проникновения в суть явлений. Западный-восточный практик - все относительно.


Это не значит что один западнее, а другой восточнее и всё. А значит, что один находится в современной западной культуре, а другой в древней восточной. На западе у нас в научных текстах _принято_ _однозначно соотносить понятие и термин_, это высокий стандарт научных текстов, к которому мы привыкли.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> У нас её небыло, потому что у нас определённая причина (т.е. причины) производит определённое следствие. Вот и всё, где ошибка?
> От повтора того что причина и следствие _различаются_ ошибка не появляется. Тем более их различие _подразумевается_ самой постановкой вопроса.


Вы утверждаете, что рис не происходит из кастрюли (Привет Пеме :Smilie: ), потому что рис не происходит из кастрюли. Это - кольцевой аргумент.

----------


## До

> Чандакирти отличается от других последователей Нагарджуны тем, что он принимает наш повседневный опыт. Это действительно удивительно! В коренном тексте он отвечает на такое возражение начиная со стофы 6:22. Он ясно показывает, что даже в обывательском опыте нет действительного происхождения из другого.


Как-то удивительно он его _принимает_, что происхождения _нет_. Обыватели согласны, ау?

----------


## Caddy

Мне кажется, в нашем диалоге смешивается философско-теоретические выкладки и какие-то обыденные представления, тем не менее.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (13.10.2011)

----------


## Caddy

> Так пусть будет доказательство. Я только "за".


Так и нет его. Логически не получается доказать, что даже перечисленные выше конкретные причины порождают следствие.

----------


## До

> Вы утверждаете, что рис не происходит из кастрюли (Привет Пеме), потому что рис не происходит из кастрюли. Это - кольцевой аргумент.


Я утверждал, что определённая причина производит определённые следствия. Другими словами есть определённая связь причин и следствий.

Кольцевых аргументов я не предлагал. Я лишь сказал, что _хаотического происхождения нет_.

— Происходит одно и тоже или другое?
— Другое, это подразумевается _происхождением_.
— Хаотически!
— Нет.
— (Падает на землю бъётся в истерике.)

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (13.10.2011)

----------


## До

> Так и нет его. Логически не получается доказать, что даже перечисленные выше конкретные причины порождают следствие.


Получится, если нужно и правильно подойти к делу.

----------


## Caddy

Докажите.

----------


## До

> Докажите.


У всего есть следствие, следовательно, и у указанных причин есть следствие.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Я утверждал, что определённая причина производит определённые следствия. Другими словами есть определённая связь причин и следствий.
> 
> Кольцевых аргументов я не предлагал. Я лишь сказал, что _хаотического происхождения нет_.
> 
> — Происходит одно и тоже или другое?
> — Другое, это подразумевается _происхождением_.
> — Хаотически!
> — Нет.
> — (Падает на землю бъётся в истерике.)


Неплохо!

Однако Вы этого никак не доказали.

----------


## Akaguma

> Однако Вы этого никак не доказали.


Это недоказуемо, имхо.

----------


## До

> Неплохо!
> 
> Однако Вы этого никак не доказали.


Это _аксиома_ их не доказывают.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Это недоказуемо, имхо.


Тогда Чандакирти с Вами не спорит. Он спорит только с теоретиками.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Единственное, он заметит, что подобная идея не согласуется с опытом обычных людей.

----------


## Akaguma

> Это _аксиома_ их не доказывают.


Аксиомы могут быть ложными, однако.

----------


## До

Можно от противного, в прасангическом стиле - если бы причиннсть была хаотична, то рис бы происходил от пшеницы, что абсурд. Доказано.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (13.10.2011)

----------


## До

> Единственное, он заметит, что подобная идея не согласуется с опытом обычных людей.


Чандракирти заметит, что рис происходит от пшеницы? Поистине чудо.

----------


## Caddy

> У всего есть следствие, следовательно, и у указанных причин есть следствие.


... ну и оно может быть неспецифично  :Smilie:  Мы это уже обсуждали. Кстати, еще можно обсудить, что делает причины причинами и т.д.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Можно от противного, в прасангическом стиле - если бы причиннсть была хаотична, то рис бы происходил от пшеницы, что абсурд. Доказано.


Чандакирти не верит в хаотическую причинность. И не верит в происхождение из другого. Он говорит, что следствием нашей веры в происхождение от другого является то, что мы не можем доказать нехаотическое происхождение.

----------


## До

> Аксиомы могут быть ложными, однако.


Это в другом смысле. Аксиома я имел ввиду _очевидная_ истина.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (13.10.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Очень хороший спор! Но у меня работа страдает  :Frown:

----------


## До

> Чандакирти не верит в хаотическую причинность. И не верит в происхождение из другого. Он говорит, что следствием нашей веры в происхождение от другого является то, что мы не можем доказать нехаотическое происхождение.


Доказал же только что (#87).




> И не верит в происхождение из другого.


В это верить не нужно, _происхождение_ это подразумевает. Невозможно обсуждать происхождение и не различать причину и следствие. Если он обсуждает происхождение и не верит в происхождение от другого, то это абсурд и его ошибка.

Вопрос: _отрицает ли Чандракирти своими рассуждениями причинность?_

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (13.10.2011)

----------


## Aion

> В этом треде я не верю в происхождение из себя, я верю в происхождение из другого.


Из чего же, из чего же, из чего же сделаны наши рантонгпы?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Из чего же, из чего же, из чего же сделаны наши рантонгпы?


С чего Вы взяли, что я рангтонгпа  :Smilie: 
Это не так

----------


## Aion

> С чего Вы взяли, что я рангтонгпа 
> Это не так


Показалось...  :Cool:

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (13.10.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Доказал же только что (#87).


Ваше доказательство опирается на то, что есть действительно существующее происхождение из другого. А это именно то, в чем сомневается Чандакирти.




> Вопрос: _отрицает ли Чандракирти своими рассуждениями причинность?_


Чандакирти отрицает действительно существующую причинность, установленную в результате логических размышлений.

Но он принимает причинность в качестве повседневного опыта, без анализа.

----------


## До

> Ваше доказательство опирается на то, что есть действительно существующее происхождение из другого. А это именно то, в чем сомневается Чандакирти.


Опять проблема в Чандакирти? А я то думал он старается убедить _нас_.

Повторяю своё доказательство: "_если бы причиннсть была хаотична, то рис бы происходил от пшеницы, что абсурд_".

Опирается оно на _опыт_ ненаблюдения такого абсурда в нашей обывательской жизни. А с опытом он не спорит (признаёт). Следовательно, я победил его в диспуте.  :Kiss: 




> Чандакирти отрицает действительно существующую причинность, установленную в результате логических размышлений.


Он отрицет не в результате логических размышлений?
Следовательно ситуация патовая — его логика против нашей логики.

Или ещё лучше: Логика для Чандракирти источник верного знания или нет? Если _нет_, то он идет лесом со своими аргументами, если _да_, то выведеное логикой и есть _действительно существующее_.




> Но он принимает причинность в качестве повседневного опыта, без анализа.


Так нибываит.

----------


## Caddy

Никакого логического доказательсва о том, что сущее произошло от другого, не прозвучало. Мне показалось, что есть только обвинение мадхьямиков в том, что они анализируют утверждение, которое никто не выдвигал.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это не значит что один западнее, а другой восточнее и всё. А значит, что один находится в современной западной культуре, а другой в древней восточной. На западе у нас в научных текстах _принято_ _однозначно соотносить понятие и термин_, это высокий стандарт научных текстов, к которому мы привыкли.


Ну, например, я полная профанка в том, что принято и что непринято в высоких научных стандартных текстах. Мне интересно, а как то или иное явление объясняется с точки зрения буддизма. 

Мне всегда казалось, что все гении науки именно ломали данные стереотипы. Лучше пользоваться термином "имя-форма". Понятие - это та или иная концептуальная нагрузка, зависящая от конкретных условий и восприятия. Не хочу "чужих " стереотипов. :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Никакого логического доказательсва о том, что сущее произошло от другого, не прозвучало.


А должно было прозвучать?

ps.
1. Причина и следствие должны различаться так как иначе это не происхождение (нового).

2. Доказательство от противного: предмет может происходить _только_ от самого себя или от другого (не себя). От самого себя это не происхождение (а продолжение), *следовательно*, он происходит от другого (не от себя).

3. Третьего не дано.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> В начале 6-й главы "Мадхъямака-аватары" Чандакирти говорит, что явления не происходят из себя, не происходят из другого, не происходят из обоих, не происходят без причин.


Видимая в данный момент табуретка не происходит из себя, не происходит из чего-то, что не табуретка, не происходит из себя и чего-то, что не табуретка, это явление всего-лишь плод причинно-следственных связей.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

У прасангиков выживают только причинно-следственные связи.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У прасангиков выживают только причинно-следственные связи.


Интересно, че ж они такие живучие? :Smilie:

----------


## Caddy

> А должно было прозвучать?
> 
> ps.
> 1. Причина и следствие должны различаться так как иначе это не происхождение (нового).
> 
> 2. Доказательство от противного: предмет может происходить _только_ от самого себя или от другого (не себя). От самого себя это не происхождение (а продолжение), *следовательно*, он происходит от другого (не от себя).
> 
> 3. Третьего не дано.


У Вас уже утверждается, что происхождение есть.

----------

Сергей Хос (15.10.2011)

----------


## До

> Никакого логического доказательсва о том, что *сущее произошло от другого*, не прозвучало.





> У Вас уже утверждается, что происхождение есть.


А надо было доказать что нет?

----------


## Caddy

Вполне возможно, что у кого-то есть мнение, что сущие (или дхармы) имеют рождение. Такой тезис вполне мог быть заявлен. В ответ на это говорится, что сущее не имеет рождения ни одним из возможных четырех способов.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (14.10.2011)

----------


## До

> Вполне возможно, что у кого-то есть мнение, что сущие (или дхармы) имеют рождение. Такой тезис вполне мог быть заявлен. В ответ на это говорится, что сущее не имеет рождения ни одним из возможных четырех способов.


4й способ - сказано что всётаки имеет: "не происходят без причин".

----------


## Caddy

Да, иначе или ничего не схватывалось бы, или все что угодно, возникало бы от всего чего угодно. Такого нет. Заявление: неверно, что сущее возникает беспричинно, - не подразумевает, что сущее возникает по причине.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Кстати, опровержение четвертого тезиса, происхождение ни из себя, ни из другого, очень важно и я решительно в нем ничего не понял  :Smilie: 

В том случае у опоннентов прасангиков воззрение очень похоже на современный атеистический материализм.

----------


## До

У материалистов есть свабхава - _материя_. Значит они плохие.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Плохие, в том смысле, что прасангики с ними не соглашаются?  :Smilie: 

Да, в коренном тексте Чандакирти вроде как опровергает их воззрение  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А Вы знаете, какие основные задачи в Мадхъмике? Чем она занимается, что пытается установить?

Вы взяли кусочек из текста Чандракирти и пытаетесь его осмыслить. Может, вот это поможет? Придется, думаю зарыться вообще в тексты и комментарии.... :Smilie: 

http://www.absolutology.org.ru/tibet_philosophy.htm

Думаю, тут на форуме есть также уже темы с обсуждением МП.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Нельзя сказать, что уж понимаю. Но в комментариях, которые я изучаю, это все объясняется.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В данном случае я говорю, что есть семечко и есть дерево, что они разные и что из семечка происходит дерево. Я утверждаю происхождение из другого.
> По-моему, это вполне правдоподобная теория.
> 
> Чандакирти говорит, что на абсолютном уровне это не соответствует действительности, а на относительном уровне противоречит опыту обывателей.


 Если мы признаём происхождение из другого, то нам следует признать либо хаотическое происхождение, либо существование причины, которая делает это возможным. Если такая причина есть, то в нашем примере с семечком она будет независима от самого семечка. Поэтому Чандракирти и спрашивает у своих оппонетов- если утверждается происхождение из другого, то почему например из семян пшеницы не может вырасти рис? )  Этим самым Чандракирти приводит нас к пониманию того, что нет никакой иной причины, кроме самого семечка. Семена пшеницы дают всходы пшеницы,  семена риса дают рис и т.д. Ни пшеница ни рис не происходят из другого. Поэтому, пока мы утверждаем происхождение из другого, мы действиельно не можем доказать нехаотическое происхождение (хотя наш опыт его подтверждает).
ИМХО )

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Этим самым Чандракирти приводит нас к пониманию того, что нет никакой иной причины, кроме самого семечка. *Семена пшеницы дают всходы пшеницы, семена риса дают рис и т.д. Ни пшеница ни рис не происходят из другого*


Вот это объясните подробнее. Вы хотите сказать, что семя риса - это тоже и самое, что сам рис? До говорит, что они разные просто потому, что причина и следствие - разные. (Мол, если бы они были одинаковые, то это было бы продолжение, а не происхождение)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

В коренном тексте Чандакирти говорит, что семя риса и семя пшеницы мы называем разными. Они не имеют ничего общего. Мы можем по левую руку поместить семя риса, а по правую - семя пшеницы. Это то, что мы все принимаем. Но с причиной и следствием так сделать нельзя. очевидно, что рис и семя пшеницы, относятся друг к другу не так, как рис и семя риса. 

Поэтому если мы называем рис и семя пшеницы разными, то мы не должны называть разными рис и семя риса.

До прав, когда говорит, что говорить, что причина и следствие есть одно - это абсурд. Но назвать их разными тоже нельзя.


----


Дальше по тексту опонненты говорят, что как чаши весов опускаются и поднимаются одновременно, так и причина исчезает одновременно с появлением следствия. Поэтому они разные.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> ввиду отсутствия объективной истины на абсолютном уровне неоткуда взяться и её проявлению - истине на относительном уровне. Ведь относительная истина - это и есть то, чем кажется абсолютная истина самсарическому обусловленному неведением сознанию. Занимая такую позицию, Прасангики не делают никаких собственных утверждений о природе реальности, но с помощью развитых диалектических схем только лишь показывают абсурдность утверждений, сделанных другими.


Мне кажется, что это важно.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Мне кажется, что это важно.


Да, это очень важно. Но мне хотелось бы обсудить не МП в целом, а конкретный спор. То, что говорят опонненты Чандакирти выглядит очень правдоподобным и я хотел бы понять аргументы Чандакирти.

----------


## До

Причина и следствие связаны причинно-следственной связью.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот это объясните подробнее. Вы хотите сказать, что семя риса - это тоже и самое, что сам рис? До говорит, что они разные просто потому, что причина и следствие - разные. (Мол, если бы они были одинаковые, то это было бы продолжение, а не происхождение)


Хотя семена риса и сам рис (растение)- это не одно и тоже, всё таки из семян риса вырастает именно рис. Исходя из этого, у нас нет оснований утверждать, что рис происходит из другого.

----------


## Caddy

> Причина и следствие связаны причинно-следственной связью.


Да, которая в отличие от сущих не находится в мире, а находится в уме :Smilie:

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Причина и следствие связаны причинно-следственной связью.


Еще раз, если мы говорим "разные" мы должны всегда говорить это слово в одном значении. Потому что это мы выдвигаем тезис.

И если мы говорим, что рис и с. пшеницы разные, и между ними нет причинной связи, то мы должны сказать, что между рисом и с. риса тоже нет связи.

Либо мы не должны говорить, что рис и с. риса -- разные.

Либо мы можем доказать, что рис и с. риса существуют одновременно.

----------


## До

> Да, которая в отличие от сущих не находится в мире, а находится в уме


Ну раз вы говорите так, то я буду утверждать, что находится в мире. Искривляя содержимое ума нельзя сделать так, чтоб пшеница давала рис.

----------


## Caddy

Она не может находится в мире, потому что это - закон, формулировка ума. В отличие от пшеницы и риса, она не существует.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Что скажут уважаемые прасангики по поводу следущего:




> Как чаши весов опускаются и поднимаются одновременно, так и причина исчезает одновременно с появлением следствия. Поэтому они разные.

----------


## Caddy

Здесь применим аргумент о невозможности говорить о взаимной инаковости, поскольку отсутствует одновременное бытие.

----------


## До

> И если мы говорим, что рис и с. пшеницы разные, и между ними нет причинной связи, то *мы должны сказать, что между рисом и с. риса тоже нет связи*.


Почему мы должны так сказать? Бывает разное со связью и без.




> Она не может находится в мире, потому что это - закон, формулировка ума. В отличие от пшеницы и риса, она не существует.


Пшеница, это формулировка ума.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Здесь применим аргумент о невозможности говорить о взаимной инаковости, поскольку отсутствует одновременное бытие.


Поподробнее, пожалуйста, и желательно простым языком. Там про рис, про пшеницу...  :Smilie: 

А то у меня реально мозгов не хватает понять, что Вы написали  :Smilie:

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Почему мы должны так сказать? Бывает разное со связью и без.


Что вы имете в ввиду, когда говорите "разные"? И когда говорите "одно"?

Просьба та же  :Smilie:

----------


## Caddy

> Пшеница, это формулировка ума.


Если пшеница Вами признается лишь формулировкой ума, то и сын бесплодной женщины есть в мире :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Что скажут уважаемые прасангики по поводу следущего:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Как чаши весов опускаются и поднимаются одновременно, так и причина исчезает одновременно с появлением следствия. Поэтому они разные.


Ну так никто и не говорит, что например семя риса и рис (растение)- это одно и тоже. Семя исчезает обуславливая появление ростка и т.д. Но из этого никак не следует, что рис в итоге появляется из другого. Иначе почему тогда рис не происходит из семян пшеницы, хотя они тоже разные? )

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Здесь применим аргумент о невозможности говорить о взаимной инаковости, поскольку отсутствует одновременное бытие.



Вообщем, перевожу  :Smilie: 

Похоже, Caddy говорит, что рис и семя нифига не разу не сосуществуют одновременно. Я (как все помнят, опоннент Чандакирти  :Smilie: ), естественно, не согласен  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Что вы имете в ввиду, когда говорите "разные"? И когда говорите "одно"?
> 
> Просьба та же


То что я сказал подходит для любой из формулировок "разного". Разные дхармы, разные вещи, разные предметы, то что можно различить, отсутствие полного тождества, различие по критерию и т.д. Выбирайте что хотите.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Ну так никто и не говорит, что например семя риса и рис (растение)- это одно и тоже. Семя исчезает обуславливая появление ростка и т.д. Но из этого никак не следует, что рис в итоге появляется из другого. Иначе почему тогда рис не происходит из семян пшеницы, хотя они тоже разные? )


Это мы уже прошли и я таки согласился  :Smilie:  Хотя До до сих пор не согласен.

Но я сейчас говорю другое:

Рис и пшеница разные, потому что они сосуществуют одновременно. Но я говорю, что и рис с семечком сосуществуют одновременно, т.к. когда семечко перестает существовать, в этот момент появляется росток и в этот момент они сосуществуют. Поэтому они разные.

----------


## До

> Если пшеница Вами признается лишь формулировкой ума, то и сын бесплодной женщины _есть в мире_


У вас та же ошибка как с выводом, что раз причина и следствие разные, то что угодно стоит в причинно-следственной связи.
Пшеница в такой же мере _формулировка ума_ как и причинно-следственная связь.
Мы обнаруживаем пшеницу _в мире_ (раз речь идёт о мире), мы обнаруживаем связь _в мире_.
То что мы обнаружили мы конечно обдумываем _в уме_.
*Но раз мы что-то обдумываем в уме то не значит, что оно есть в мире.*

----------


## Caddy

> Поподробнее, пожалуйста, и желательно простым языком. Там про рис, про пшеницу...


По-моему, это уже разбиралось прежде...
Если есть человек и его помощник, то их инаковость мыслится каждым из них в соотнесении. Но по поводу проростка и семени нельзя сказать, что они одновременно есть; причиняющее и причиненное несовместны. Бытия разом у проростка и семени нет. Следовательно, мы не можем говорить об их взаимной инаковости.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это мы уже прошли и я таки согласился  Хотя До до сих пор не согласен.
> 
> Но я сейчас говорю другое:
> 
> Рис и пшеница разные, потому что они сосуществуют одновременно. Но я говорю, что и рис с семечком сосуществуют одновременно, т.к. когда семечко перестает существовать, в этот момент появляется росток и в этот момент они сосуществуют. Поэтому они разные.


Если бы они могли сосуществовать одновременно, то можно было отделить семечко и отделить росток, И они бы по отдельности продолжили свое существование, семя бы смогло новый росток создать, а первый росток продолжал бы расти.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (14.10.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Если бы они могли сосуществовать одновременно, то можно было отделить семечко и отделить росток, И они бы по отдельности продолжили свое существование, семя бы смогло новый росток создать, а первый росток продолжал бы расти.


Неплохо!

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> То что я сказал подходит для любой из формулировок "разного". Разные дхармы, разные вещи, разные предметы, то что можно различить, отсутствие полного тождества, различие по критерию и т.д. Выбирайте что хотите.


А что такое эта связь по отношению к причине и следствию?

----------


## Caddy

> Мы обнаруживаем пшеницу _в мире_ (раз речь идёт о мире), мы обнаруживаем связь _в мире_.
> То что мы обнаружили мы конечно обдумываем _в уме_.


Когда мы что-то обнаруживаем, думание об этом (мышление) тут не при чем. Это потом случается.
Пратитья-самутпадпа не существует так, как существуют вещи в мире. Это не вещь.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Если бы они могли сосуществовать одновременно, то можно было отделить семечко и отделить росток, И они бы по отдельности продолжили свое существование, семя бы смогло новый росток создать, а первый росток продолжал бы расти.


Я говорю, что они сосуществуют ровно один момент: когда семечко исчезает, а росток появляется. Поэтому Ваш аргумент не работает.

----------


## До

> Ну так никто и не говорит, что например семя риса и рис (растение)- это одно и тоже. Семя исчезает обуславливая появление ростка и т.д. Но из этого никак не следует, что рис в итоге появляется из другого. *Иначе почему тогда рис не происходит из семян пшеницы, хотя они тоже разные*? )


Потому что между ними нет причинно-следственной связи.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Потому что между ними нет причинно-следственной связи.


Эта связь, она действительно существует, как явление? Как она соотносится с причиной и следствием?

----------


## До

> Когда мы что-то обнаруживаем, думание об этом (мышление) тут не при чем.


Раз обнаружили, то оно в уме. Это и есть мышление. Следовательно _при чём_.




> Пратитья-самутпадпа не существует так, как существуют вещи в мире. Это не вещь.


При чём тут _пратитьясамутпада_ я про неё не говорил. Речь идёт о связи между (конкретной) причиной и следствием. Она так же жестка и реальна как и связываемые ей предметы.

----------


## До

> А что такое эта связь по отношению к причине и следствию?


Это их связь, отношение, зависимость.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я говорю, что они сосуществуют ровно один момент: когда семечко исчезает, а росток появляется. Поэтому Ваш аргумент не работает.


Вот ровно в один момент их можно было бы разделить, если они сосуществуют одновременно. И можно было бы говорить, вот семечко, которое даст росток, а вот росток, никак не связанный с семечком.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (14.10.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> При чё тут _пратитьясамутпада_ я про неё не говорил. Речь идёт о связи между (конкретной) причиной и следствием. Она так же жестка и реальна как и связываемые ей предметы.


Тогда является ли это связь тем же самым по отношению к следствию, или они разные?

Если эта связь так же жестка и реальна, то следствие происходит не из причина, а из этой связи.

----------


## Caddy

> Раз обнаружили, то оно в уме. Это и есть мышление. Следовательно _при чём_.


Нет, мышление занимается знаковым конструированием.





> При чё тут _пратитьясамутпада_ я про неё не говорил. Речь идёт о связи между (конкретной) причиной и следствием. Она так же жестка и реальна как и связываемые ей предметы.


Общая формулировка пратитьи-самутпады: если то есть, это бывает. Это закон. Законы – это формулировки ума.

----------

Сергей Хос (15.10.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Вот ровно в один момент их можно было бы разделить, если они сосуществуют одновременно. И можно было бы говорить, вот семечко, которое даст росток, а вот росток, никак не связанный с семечком.


Ага, похоже, это то, что утверждают сторонники происхождения из другого.

Чандакирти говорит удивительную вещь, с которой трудно поспорить:

Что нет никакого действительно существующего рождения или исчезновения. 
Пока семечко полностью не исчезло - он существует. А когда оно исчезло - нечему уже исчезать.
И наоборот, когда росток начал рождаться - он уже существует.


Но тогда опонненты Чандакирти говорят:

Дерево, причина моих представлений о нем существует одновременно с ними.

Т.е. образ дерева в нашем сознании существует одновременно с самим деревом, причиной этого образа. Так они показывают, что происхождение из другого все-таки есть.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Это их связь, отношение, зависимость.


Я имею ввиду, эта зависимость является ли другим или тем же по отношению к причине и следствии?

Если эта связь так же жестка и реальна, то следствие происходит не из причины, а из этой связи.

----------


## До

> Нет, мышление занимается знаковым конструированием.


Вещи сами себя _обнаруживают_ или таки ум хоть чуть-чуть участвует? "Обнаружение" подразумевает связь с умом.




> Общая формулировка пратитьи-самутпады: если то есть, это бывает. Это закон. Законы – это формулировки ума.


Ум сформулировал то что наблюдал в мире.

----------


## До

> Я имею ввиду, эта зависимость является ли другим или тем же по отношению к причине и следствии?
> 
> Если эта связь так же жестка и реальна, то следствие происходит не из причины, а из этой связи.


Эта зависимость это спец. явление со своими законами. Называется дхармата. Как там Будда говорит - приходит Татхагата или нет эта дхармовость и т.п. остаётся _неизменной_.




> Whether or not there is the arising of Tathagatas, this property stands — this regularity of the Dhamma, this orderliness of the Dhamma, this this/that conditionality. http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....020.than.html


Прасангики, конечно, имеют право не соглашаться со словами Будды.

----------


## Caddy

> Ум сформулировал то что наблюдал в мире.


Да. Но эта формулировка не существует. Вот есть вещи. Они причинно взаимосвязаны. Это обстоятельство называется пратитья самутпадой или причинной связью, а она сама не существует.

----------


## До

> Да. Но эта формулировка не существует. Вот есть вещи. Они причинно взаимосвязаны. Это обстоятельство называется пратитья самутпадой или причинной связью, а она сама не существует.


Не существует _общее представление_, а конкретная связь существует.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Рис и пшеница разные, потому что они сосуществуют одновременно.


Нет, я думаю, что рис и пшеница разные потому что имеют разные качества-признаки, а не потому что сосуществуют одновременно. ) Ведь например два семечка риса тоже сосуществуют одновременно, но это не делает их разными как рис и пшеница.
Что касается различия семечка риса и самого риса (растения), то здесь мы говорим о причине и следствии. Причина и следствие не могут быть разными, в том смысле, что из семян риса вырастает только рис, пшеница из них вырасти не может, однако причина не может быть одновременно следствием (в данном случае семечко  не может быть растением)- в этом их различие. Это различие семечка р. и самого риса не даёт оснований говорить о "происхождении из другого", т.к.  "происхождение из другого" несёт в себе допущение отсутствия причинно-следственной связи, т.е. хаотического происхождения, которое не соответствует действительности. Семечко риса по отношению к рису не является "другим";  хотя они и разные в своём проявлении, однако между ними имеется зависимость. А вот если бы рис мог вырасти из семечка пшеницы, то в этом случае имело бы место происхождение из другого.

----------


## Caddy

> Не существует _общее представление_, а конкретная связь существует.


Существует - это "что", а связь - это "как". Это не вещь и не событие. Это то как есть.

----------


## До

> Существует - это "что", а связь - это "как". Это не вещь и не событие.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Существует это "как" - например "как существует то-то". А связь, это как раз таки событие - связано следующим _образом_ (как объект, как _вместерождённое_ и тп). Плюс говорится между предметами _есть_ связь, между предметами _существует_ связь. Причина _породила_ следствие.




> Это то как есть.


Простите, не могу больше продолжать с вами дискуссию.  :EEK!:  Так как она очевидно заходит во всё более причудливый тупик, а потом по стене, по потолку и т.д.

----------


## Caddy

> Плюс говорится между предметами _есть_ связь, между предметами _существует_ связь. Причина _породила_ следствие.


О, если бы Вы знали, какие замечательные заметки по подобным лингвистическим приколам (" Бытийный глагол и суждение о существовании") делал Андрей Всеволодович Парибок!  :Smilie:  Жаль, что это не опубликовано... 





> Простите, не могу больше продолжать с вами дискуссию.  Так как она очевидно заходит во всё более причудливый тупик, а потом по стене, по потолку и т.д.


Ок, мне Ваши чувства понятны  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> О, если бы Вы знали, какие замечательные заметки по подобным лингвистическим приколам (" Бытийный глагол и суждение о существовании") ...


Вы же мне отвечаете в _лингвистическими приколами_, вот и я вам ответ, так сказать, подходящий вам по духу. Хотели бы - привели нормальный аргумент. Почему я [один] должен на всё более усиливающийся абсурд сочинять нормальные логичные возражения? Это тяжелая работа — доказывать очевидное.

----------


## Caddy

> Вы же мне отвечаете в _лингвистическими приколами_, вот и я вам ответ, так сказать, подходящий вам по духу.


В каком месте?




> Хотели бы - привели нормальный аргумент. Почему я [один] должен на всё более усиливающийся абсурд сочинять нормальные логичные возражения? Это тяжелая работа — доказывать очевидное.


Относительно того, почему _бхава_ не происходит от _парабхавы_, был приведен нормальный аргумент.

----------


## До

> В каком месте?


#157.




> Относительно того, почему _бхава_ не происходит от _парабхавы_, был приведен нормальный аргумент.


Кем, кому и где?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  «_Бхава не происходит от парабхавы_» я такое вообще не обсуждал. Бхава (существование) этож "_как_", она не происходит, а является характеристикой какого-либо предмета. Одни предметы _существуют_, а другие предметы _нет_ (не существуют). (Продолжая - одни явления имеют причинную связь, а другие нет.) Одни предметы существуют _так_, а другие _иначе_. Что эта характеристика _происходит_ от парабхавы это бред. Очередной впрочем.

----------


## Caddy

> #157.


Там все корректно. Есть сущие или, как это некоторые переводят "природно сущие", это некоторые вещи, а причинная связь - это отношение между вещами. Оно не существует в таком же плане как вещи.





> Бхава (существование) этож "_как_", она не происходит, а является характеристикой какого-либо предмета. Одни предметы _существуют_, а другие предметы _нет_ (не существуют). (Продолжая - одни явления имеют причинную связь, а другие нет.) Одни предметы существуют _так_, а другие _иначе_. Что эта характеристика _происходит_ от парабхавы это бред. Очередной впрочем.


В шлоке сказано: "Ни от себя (na svato), ни от другого (napi parato), ни от обоих (na dvаbhyаm), ни беспричинно (nаpy ahetutah) / никакие сущие никогда не имеются возникшими (utpannа jаtu vidyante bhаvаh kvacana kecana)" (извиняюсь, что без диакритиков...)
Бхава - нечто сущее, нечто наличное, бывающее.

----------


## До

> Чандакирти отличается от других последователей Нагарджуны тем, что он принимает наш повседневный опыт. Это действительно удивительно! В коренном тексте он отвечает на такое возражение начиная со стофы 6:22. Он ясно показывает, что *даже в обывательском опыте нет действительного происхождения из другого*.


Поясните, плс, как такое может быть.

----------


## До

> Там все корректно.


Номинальное существование, идеальное, действительное и т.п. это все по вашему не "как"?




> Есть сущие или, как это некоторые переводят "природно сущие", это некоторые вещи, а причинная связь - это отношение между вещами. Оно не существует в таком же плане как вещи.


Именно в таком же плане как реальные вещи. Именно в реальности одно происходит от другого, а не в нашем воображении.
Понимаете ли вы, что вы не приводите никаких аргументов, а просто повторяете одно и то же суждение?





> В шлоке сказано: "Ни от себя (na svato), ни от другого (napi parato), ни от обоих (na dvаbhyаm), ни беспричинно (nаpy ahetutah) / никакие сущие никогда не имеются возникшими (utpannа jаtu vidyante *bhаvаh* kvacana kecana)" (извиняюсь, что без диакритиков...)
> Бхава - нечто сущее, нечто наличное, бывающее.


Бхавы, да. Ок. Логику признаёте? Принципы не противоречия и исключения третьего?

----------


## Caddy

> Номинальное существование, идеальное, действительное и т.п. это все по вашему не "как"?


Мы об онтологических сущностях сейчас рассуждаем. Причем здесь идеальное??? 





> Именно в таком же плане как реальные вещи. Именно в реальности одно происходит от другого, а не в нашем воображении.
> Понимаете ли вы, что вы не приводите никаких аргументов, а просто повторяете одно и то же суждение?


Ладно, оставим эту тему, поскольку каждый несомненно останется при своем, а в целом это к основной теме непосредственного отношения не имеет.  






> Ок. Логику признаёте? Принципы не противоречия и исключения третьего?


Во-первых, мадхьямику не надо ничего исключать, поскольку он ничего и не полагал. Во-вторых, классическая логика это не единственная возможная. Допустим, можно применить интуиционистскую  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Мы об онтологических сущностях сейчас рассуждаем. Причем здесь идеальное???


1. Вы же приводите интуиционисткую логику мне в пример, хотя речь не о математике.
2. Смысл "отнологических сущностей" меняется в зависимости от установки. И у них будет разное "как" (то _как_ они существуют).




> Ладно, оставим эту тему, поскольку каждый несомненно останется при своем, а в целом это к основной теме непосредственного отношения не имеет.


Я готов переубедиться, но не дурацкими псевдоаргументами.




> Во-первых, мадхьямику не надо ничего исключать, поскольку *он ничего и не полагал*.


Он *полагает*, что мы ошибаемся.




> Во-вторых, классическая логика это не единственная возможная. Допустим, можно применить интуиционистскую


Попробуйте _жить_ по интуиционистской лжи логике.

Так что, прасангики призна*ю*т законы логики? (Да/нет)

----------


## Caddy

> 1. Вы же приводите интуиционисткую логику мне в пример, хотя речь не о математике.
> 2. Смысл "отнологических сущностей" меняется в зависимости от установки. И у них будет разное "как" (то _как_ они существуют).


1. Это было в значительной степени шуточное высказывание  :Smilie:  Просто хотелось сказать, что классическая логика имеет свои недостатки и поэтому необязательно так уж крепко на нее полагаться. 
2. В тексте ММК говорится именно о природно сущих, поэтому онтологически они определяются однозначно. 





> Я готов переубедиться, но не дурацкими псевдоаргументами.


Если человек не понимает, что законов в природе нет, что законы – это формулировки, которые "успешно циркулируют между умами для того, чтобы что-то предсказать или чтобы сказать что-то" (c), тут уж ничего не поделаешь. 





> Он *полагает*, что мы ошибаемся.


Да, он говорит: неверно, что сущее произошло от иного. 





> Так что, прасангики призна*ю*т законы логики? (Да/нет)


Прасангик появляется тогда, когда ведет диспут. Это Вам не онтологическая сущность. В диспуте прасангики показывают, что логика противоречива.

----------


## Айвар

> И все-таки основной аргумент непроисхождения сущего (бхавы) от другого (парабхавы) базируется на отсутствии у бхавы свабхавы  Это у Нагарджуны. А в комментарии Чандракирти среди прочих аргументов указывает и на отсутствие одновременности.


Не хватает только указать на наличие страдания, тогда три принципа бытия: непостоянство, страдание и не-я, - будут учтены ...

----------

Caddy (16.10.2011)

----------


## До

> 1. Это было в значительной степени шуточное высказывание


Я так и понял, что я вам аргументы, а вы мне шуточные высказывания, я вам аргументы, вы мне шуточные высказывания, я вам аргументы, вы мне шуточные высказывания, я вам аргументы, вы мне шуточные высказывания.




> Просто хотелось сказать, что классическая логика имеет свои недостатки и поэтому необязательно так уж крепко на нее полагаться.


Недостатки в смысле - надо её изучать и уметь применять? Да это серьёзный недостаток.




> 2. В тексте ММК говорится именно о природно сущих, поэтому онтологически они определяются однозначно.


Удивительно, что вы заговорили о какой-то _однозначности_.

Что там имел ввиду Нагарджуна - никто не знает. Но для вас всё однозначно.




> Если человек не понимает, что законов в природе нет, что законы – это формулировки, которые "успешно циркулируют между умами для того, чтобы что-то предсказать или чтобы сказать что-то" (c), тут уж ничего не поделаешь.


Дуракам закон не писан - согласен. Тут уж ничего не поделаешь.




> Да, он говорит: _неверно_, что сущее произошло от иного.


Т.е. он полагает, что что-то "_неверно_". А вы говорили, что не полагает...




> Прасангик появляется тогда, когда ведет диспут.


Когда Цонкапа не ведёт диспут он не прасангик?




> В диспуте прасангики показывают, что логика противоречива.


То есть сами суждения не оспариваются, а только лишь логика. Следовательно, все суждения непрасангиков остаются верными, ошибочны только логические опровержения прасангиков (так как демонстрируют ошибочность [их] логики).

Вы прасангику по Парибку изучали?

----------


## Caddy

Что-то разговор какой-то неконкретный идет  :Smilie:  Тезис был, было опровержение. Если все это где-то затерялось (особенно в связи с разделением темы на две), то надо просто еще раз все это восстановить и уточнять.




> Т.е. он полагает, что что-то "_неверно_". А вы говорили, что не полагает...


Не полагает ничего положительного взамен  :Smilie: 





> Когда Цонкапа не ведёт диспут он не прасангик?


В быту (в относительной действительности), я думаю, он пользуется обычной формальной логикой. Диспут это не быт.






> Вы прасангику по Парибку изучали?


Да. Но здесь я говорю от себя  :Smilie: 




> 


"Логика" размещения этого фото мне непонятна  :Smilie:

----------


## Caddy

> Удивительно, что вы заговорили о какой-то _однозначности_.
> 
> Что там имел ввиду Нагарджуна - никто не знает. Но для вас всё однозначно.


С чего Вы взяли, что никто?  К тому же, если из-за краткости есть какие-то не до конца ясные моменты, они проясняются у комментаторов.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не полагает ничего положительного взамен


Обкрадывает нас идейно?  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Если человек не понимает, что законов в природе нет, что законы – это формулировки, которые "успешно циркулируют между умами для того, чтобы что-то предсказать или чтобы сказать что-то" (c), тут уж ничего не поделаешь.


Это не прасангика, Caddy)
Если человек не понимает, что законов в природе нет, то он понимает,  что есть  некая "природа",  в которой нет законов. Аффирмативный негатив.





> Да, он говорит: неверно, что сущее произошло от иного.


Неверно, что предполагаемое оппонентами истинно сущее произошло от иного.






> Прасангик появляется тогда, когда ведет диспут. Это Вам не онтологическая сущность. В диспуте прасангики показывают, что логика противоречива.


 Показывают, что идея самосущего противоречива, логически показывают

----------

Caddy (16.10.2011)

----------


## Caddy

> Неверно, что предполагаемое оппонентами истинно сущее произошло от иного.
> Показывают, что идея самосущего противоречива, логически показывают


Да, вот так более точно  :Kiss:

----------


## Caddy

> Это не прасангика, Caddy)
> Если человек не понимает, что законов в природе нет, то он понимает,  что есть  некая "природа",  в которой нет законов. Аффирмативный негатив.


Это было рассуждение на уровне относительной действительности. :Big Grin:

----------


## До

> Сообщение от Антип Байда
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Caddy
> ...


Тоже самое, но чуть менее точно:




> В диспуте прасангики показывают, что логика противоречива.


Так что "логика противоречива" больше не показывают или это была очередное шуточное высказывание?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Это было рассуждение на уровне относительной действительности.


Звучит как извинение:
"Да уж, напортачил-с!"

----------


## Caddy

2До
Имелось в виду, что если рассуждать логически, то логика входит в противоречие с тем, что мы наблюдаем  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я хотела сказать, что если рассуждать логически, то логика входит в противоречие с тем, что мы наблюдаем


Вот уж вы нагнетаете мрак просто не по-децки.
 Как установлено что логика противоречит наблюдаемому, какими средствами познания? Логикой? Ассоциациями?
Это не прасангика.

----------


## Caddy

Ну, насколько я понимаю, присутствующие здесь оппоненты прасангиков, считают, что они наблюдают (и где-то была даже попытка логического выведения), что сущее происходит от иного  :Smilie:   "И даже пастушьи жены знают..." (с)

----------


## До

> Не полагает ничего положительного взамен


Не полагает что у меня *есть* ошибочное суждение?




> В быту (в относительной действительности), я думаю, он пользуется обычной формальной логикой. Диспут это не быт.


А когда медитирует спорит с йидамом?




> "Логика" размещения этого фото мне непонятна


Неаффирмативный позитив.




> С чего Вы взяли, что никто?  К тому же, если из-за краткости есть какие-то не до конца ясные моменты, они проясняются у комментаторов.


Почему же у всех комментарии разные?




> Я хотела сказать,


Простите, на знал, что вы дама.  :Embarrassment: 




> что если рассуждать логически, то логика входит в противоречие с тем, что мы наблюдаем


Это если рассуждать с логическими ошибками.

----------


## До

> Ну, насколько я понимаю, присутствующие здесь оппоненты прасангиков, считают, что они наблюдают (и где-то была даже попытка логического выведения), что сущее происходит от иного   "И даже пастушьи жены знают..." (с)


А в чём смысл диспута - обе стороны должны говорить одно и то же? А как тогда решать кто победил?

----------


## Антип Байда

> 2До
> Имелось в виду, что если рассуждать логически, то логика входит в противоречие с тем, что мы наблюдаем


А-а. Ясно. Вы хотите сказать, что логически выводимое из утверждения самосущего противоречит наблюдаемому, да?

----------


## Caddy

> Почему же у всех комментарии разные?


Относительно содержательного наполнения слова _бхава_??? По-моему, достаточно понятно, что это слово не относится к арифметическому неравенству, допустим  :Smilie: 




> Это если рассуждать с логическими ошибками


А где была ошибка?

----------


## Caddy

> А-а. Ясно. Вы хотите сказать, что логически выводимое из утверждения самосущего противоречит наблюдаемому, да?


Судя по тому, сколько места занимает опровержение этого тезиса, именно так это многими и воспринимается  :Smilie:  Да и откуда же бы взялся этот тезис?  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Судя по тому, сколько места занимает опровержение этого тезиса, именно так это многими и воспринимается  Да и откуда же бы взялся этот тезис?


Я скромно позволю себе заметить, что опровержение этого тезиса не занимает нисколько места, ибо никто из участников его не озвучил.

----------


## До

> Относительно содержательного наполнения слова _бхава_??? По-моему, достаточно понятно, что это слово не относится к арифметическому неравенству, допустим


У всех школ одинаковое определение _свабхавы_? Если да, то откуда возникает спор о её статусе? А _бхава_ ещё более общее понятие.




> что если рассуждать логически, то логика входит в противоречие с тем, что мы наблюдаем
> 			
> 		
> 
> А где была ошибка?


_Если_ рассуждать с логическими ошибками, _то_ результат входит в противоречие с наблюдаемым. Логически рассуждают когда хотят не допустить ошибок. А ещё точнее, не допущение ошибок это и есть логичность.

----------


## Caddy

2 Антип Байда
Вы имеете в виду в этом топике?

----------


## Caddy

> У всех школ одинаковое определение _свабхавы_? Если да, то откуда возникает спор о её статусе? А _бхава_ ещё более общее понятие.


Вот это уже конкретное обсуждение  :Smilie:  Приведите, пожалуйста, эти определение (я).

----------


## Антип Байда

> 2 Антип Байда
> Вы имеете в виду в этом топике?


Да, вы правы.

----------


## Caddy

Я имела в виду оппонентов Нагарджуны и Чандракирти. С чего бы им так настаивать на происхождение сущего от иного?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я имела в виду оппонентов Нагарджуны и Чандракирти. С чего бы им так настаивать на происхождение сущего от иного?


А. Ясно. Если они настаивали, значит, у них были хоть какие-то аргументы за это самое происхождение? Которые вам слегка неизвестны?

----------


## Caddy

Допустим, в зависимости от зрения, зримого и т.д. возникает зрительное сознание. Т.е. есть причины, которые порождают следствие.

----------


## Антип Байда

Так

----------


## Caddy

Ну а дальше еще можно добавить то, что написал До:




> Причина и следствие должны различаться так как иначе это не происхождение (нового).


Хотя, конечно, здесь УЖЕ полагается, что происхождение есть  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ну а дальше еще можно добавить то, что написал До:


Он прав. Причина и следствие различны. Это подтвердят все без исключения конфесcии. All toghether/

----------


## Caddy

Следовательно, можно сказать, что они иные друг относительно друга?  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Следовательно, можно сказать, что они иные друг относительно друга?


Вы снова правы.

----------


## До

> Вот это уже конкретное обсуждение  Приведите, пожалуйста, эти определение (я).


У прасангиков свабхава есть?
У их оппонентов свабхава есть?
Раз так, как думаете, они понимают свабхаву одинаково?

----------


## Caddy

2 Антип Байда
Не сделаете ли вывод из того, чем Вы согласились?  :Smilie:

----------


## Caddy

> У прасангиков свабхава есть?
> У их оппонентов свабхава есть?
> Раз так, как думаете, они понимают свабхаву одинаково?


Есть мнение, что _свабхава_ это то, что делает нечто самим собой. Хотелось бы услышать другое мнение.

----------


## Антип Байда

> 2 Антип Байда
> Не сделаете ли вывод из того, чем Вы согласились?


Сделаю. Причина- не следствие. Следствие- не причина. Затаив дыхание, жду обобщения. Страх и желание отказаться буквально от всех своих слов уже есть, признаЮ.

----------


## Caddy

> Сделаю. Причина- не следствие. Следствие- не причина. Затаив дыхание, жду обобщения. Страх и желание отказаться буквально от всех своих слов уже есть, признаЮ.


Допустим, если они - различны, то как схватывается связь между ними? Тогда и не-причина тоже порождает следствие.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Допустим, если они - различны, то как схватывается связь между ними? Тогда и не-причина тоже порождает следствие.


Вам угодно применять применять критерии абсолютного к относительному, что немного ошибочно

----------


## Caddy

Вы имеете в виду #194  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

Нет, я имею ввиду 204, и извиняюсь, ибо ваша логика начинает по настоящему настораживать. Признаю, я даже близко не могу понять, к чему вы клоните. Какой ужас, за что мне это?

----------


## Caddy

Приведите меня в восхищение, сделав собственное обобщение  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

Ну, если мы уж так отклонились от темы, то позволю-таки себе дерзость заметить, что в восхищение не приводят, а возводят, постепенно. Так говорят древние.
Все, писать больше не могу. Пойду в ночную аптеку, куплю очки, чтобы их можно было протереть. Ужас. Вы все виноваты в том, что не предупредили меня, в каком страшном мире я буду рожден. Простите меня.

----------


## Caddy

Ладно, согласна и на постепенно  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

А, да, обобщение. Вы применяете логику абсолютного к относительному, о чем предупреждали Цонкапа и другие наследники сокровища, доверенного нагам.

----------


## Caddy

Комментарий еще, пожалуйста. Нагарджуна какую логику к чему применял в ММК гл. XX шл. 20 (вторая часть)?

----------


## Антип Байда

Уж совсем робко (не в том смысле, что некий змей скромно полз) позволю себе заметить, что Нагарджуна отрицал некое самосущее.

----------


## Caddy

Отрицал. Очень убедительно. Об этом уже речь здесь шла. Правда, некоторые полагают, что никто из оппонентов прасангиков о таком самосущем, которое отрицал Нагарджуна, в общем-то и не говорил  :Smilie:  Что на это скажете?

----------


## Антип Байда

Ну вот. Как бы луч надежды просиял. Чего же вы изволите желать сверх этого?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Причина и следствие различны. Это подтвердят все без исключения конфесcии. All toghether/


Если они разные, то почему не могут вырасти рога у зайца или шерсть у черепахи?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Причина отличная от следствия по сущности (свабхаве) - это и есть "другое"; Таким образом, опровергается самосущность причины и следствия, они существуют лишь относительно друг друга. Происхождение из другого не соответствует ни действительности, ни опыту обывателей. О чём и говорит Чандракирти. Семена риса не дают всходов пшеницы.

----------


## Caddy

2 Антип Байда
Ответа на вопрос: допустимо ли утверждать наличие иносущего, если нет самосущего?  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> 2 Антип Байда
> Ответа на вопрос: допустимо ли утверждать наличие иносущего, если нет самосущего?


Я человек неробкий, поэтому отвечу прямо: допустимо утверждать иносущее самосущему, ибо это правильно. И вы хоть замахайтесь веслами, у меня есть 8 углов моей комнаты, где я могу спрятаться от вас, пираты недобитые! )

----------


## Антип Байда

> Если они разные, то почему не могут вырасти рога у зайца или шерсть у черепахи?   Причина отличная от следствия по сущности (свабхаве) - это и есть "другое"; Таким образом, опровергается самосущность причины и следствия, они существуют лишь относительно друг друга. Происхождение из другого не соответствует ни действительности, ни опыту обывателей. О чём и говорит Чандракирти. Семена риса не дают всходов пшеницы.


Прекрасно сказано, добавить нечего.

----------


## Caddy

> Допустимо утверждать иносущее самосущему, ибо это правильно.


 :Kiss:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Отрицал. Очень убедительно. Об этом уже речь здесь шла. Правда, некоторые полагают, что никто из оппонентов прасангиков о таком самосущем, которое отрицал Нагарджуна, в общем-то и не говорил  Что на это скажете?


Да, я слышал про эту модную теорию. 
Что ж, если оппоненты не говорили, то автоматом все они записываются в сторонников прасангики, что не может не радовать. Меня, как минимум.

----------

Caddy (17.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Кстати, в обсуждении данной темы есть и практическая польза.  :Smilie:  Понимаешь, что неблагая карма (акусала) не может произвести хорошие последствия (карма пхала)..

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Происхождение из другого не соответствует ни действительности, ни опыту обывателей. О чём и говорит Чандракирти. Семена риса не дают всходов пшеницы.


А происхождение света из лампочки--это из того же, или из другого?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А происхождение света из лампочки--это из того же, или из другого?


Свет не возникает из того же, потому что свет и лампочка- это разное. Но если свет возникает из другого, то почему бы свету не происходить из всего, а не только из того, что даёт свет? )  Таким образом, причина отлична от следствия, но связана со следствием причинно-следственной связью, которая определённа, а не произвольна. Определённые причины связывают определённые следствия.

----------


## Антип Байда

Cергей Чернявский крошит относительную истину молотом абсолютного анализа на глазах изумленной публики.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Свет не возникает из того же, потому что свет и лампочка- это разное.


Глубокий вывод.




> Но если свет возникает из другого, то почему бы свету не происходить из всего, а не только из того, что даёт свет? )


Наверное, потому, что не всё другое--одинаковое.




> Таким образом, причина отлична от следствия, но связана со следствием причинно-следственной связью, которая определённа, а не произвольна. Определённые причины связывают определённые следствия.


То есть свет возникает из другого, хотя и не из чего угодно.

----------


## Caddy

"Сущее (бхава) не порождается ни от себя, ни от иного". Есть ли свет бхава?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> То есть свет возникает из другого, хотя и не из чего угодно.


 Свет и лампочка в данном случае существуют лишь относительно друг друга. Они не существуют в силу своей собственной природы (свабхава). Исходя из того, что свет не возникает из другого, хаотическое происхождение не представляется возможным, т.е.  именно поэтому свет не может возникнуть из чего угодно.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Вывернутая лампочка очевидно существует без света--не будете спорить с миром?
Свет возникает из включенной лампочки--не будете спорить с миром?
Трактовка _другого_ как "хаотическое происхождение" из чего-угодно-всего-прочего--это, я считаю, пресловутая софистика.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вывернутая лампочка очевидно существует без света--не будете спорить с миром?


Что такое лампочка без света? Почему один предмет Вы называете лампочкой, а другой нет? Теперь скажите- существует лампочка без света?




> Свет возникает из включенной лампочки--не будете спорить с миром?


Свет является следствием включённой лампочки, а не возникает *из* лампочки.




> Трактовка _другого_ как "хаотическое происхождение" из чего-угодно-всего-прочего--это, я считаю, пресловутая софистика.


Так зачем же Вы так трактуете?  :Smilie:  Я ведь писал, что _другое_ это причина, отличная от следствия по сущности (свабхаве).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Что такое лампочка без света? Почему один предмет Вы называете лампочкой, а другой нет?


Лампочка отвечает моему представлению, что можно считать лампочкой.




> Теперь скажите- существует лампочка без света?


Сколько угодно. Перегоревшая, например.  :Wink: 




> Свет является следствием включённой лампочки, а не возникает *из* лампочки.


Первое не отвергает второго. Я даже больше скажу: увидев свет из включенной лампочки, я назову это следствием того, что лампочку ввернули и включили.




> Так зачем же Вы так трактуете?  Я ведь писал, что _другое_ это причина, отличная от следствия по сущности (свабхаве).


Лампочка ведь отлична от света. Ламочка тактильна, свет зрим.

----------


## Сергей Ч

Свет не возникает из лампочки! ) Явления происходят не *"из"*, а "когда", "если" и т.п. Таким образом, опровергаются самосущие причина и следствие, а не их относительное существование.

"_Если есть одно, есть и другое, –
 Вследствие появления одного появляется другое.
 Но если одного нет, то нет и другого, –
 Вследствие прекращения одного прекращается другое._"

----------


## До

> Если они разные, то почему не могут вырасти рога у зайца или шерсть у черепахи?


Отвечаю: _Разные_ вещи могут быть _связаны_, а могут быть и _не связаны_ причинно-следственной связью.




> Таким образом, опровергается самосущность причины и следствия, они существуют лишь относительно друг друга.


Вы отрицаете причинно-следственную связь?




> Происхождение из другого не соответствует ни действительности, ни опыту обывателей.


Моему опыту соответствует и действительности заодно.




> О чём и говорит Чандракирти. Семена риса не дают всходов пшеницы.


Семена риса дают всходы риса.




> Свет не возникает из того же, потому что свет и лампочка- это разное. Но если свет возникает из другого, то почему бы свету не происходить из всего, а не только из того, что даёт свет? )


Потому что свет возникает от своей причины.




> Таким образом, причина отлична от следствия, но связана со следствием причинно-следственной связью, которая определённа, а не произвольна. Определённые причины связывают определённые следствия.


О, да вы и сами знаете.




> Исходя из того, что свет не возникает из другого


Давайте изойдём из того что возникает от другого.

Вы спорите с предлогом "из"? Уверены что Чандракирти с Нагарджуной спорили именно против предлога "из"?
Заменить "из" на "если" и будет просветление?




> Свет не возникает из лампочки! )


Почему нет? Свет излучет спираль накаливания которая находится _внутри_ лампочки.




> "_Если есть одно, есть и другое, –
>  Вследствие появления одного появляется другое.
>  Но если одного нет, то нет и другого, –
>  Вследствие прекращения одного прекращается другое._"


Слово "из" настолько этому противоречит, что гораздо умнее опровергать причину и следствие? Типа меньшее _из_ зол?

----------


## До

> Свет не возникает из лампочки! ) Явления происходят не *"из"*, а "когда", "если" и т.п.


Допустим _комната освещена_ и меня спрашивают "откуда свет?" - что я должен ответить, чтоб не согрешить против прасангики -

1 - Если лампочка, то свет.
2 - Когда лампочка, тогда и свет.
3 - Когда возникает лампочка, тогда возникает свет.
4 - Свет из/от лампочки.

Какие ответы обуславливают когда понятнее, а какие ответы не обуславливают обуславливание своих функций?

----------


## Caddy

Если лампочка (= нечто дающее свет) обуславливает наличие света, то что обуславливает наличие лампочки?.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## До

> Если лампочка (= нечто дающее свет) обуславливает наличие света, то что обуславливает наличие лампочки?..


Огран зрения, форма и сознание.

----------


## Caddy

Т.е. лампочка не самосуща?

----------


## До

Голосую за самосуща. )

----------


## Caddy

А до этого голосовали, что она произведена органом зрения, формой и сознанием?

----------


## До

Что других вариантов нет? Есть и мадхьямичные школы где свабхава признаётся. Вы хоть подлиннее пишите пропозиции, это же не чат. Надо немного от шуток-прибауток переключаться к [аргументированной] дискуссии.




> Есть мнение, что _свабхава_ это то, что делает нечто самим собой.


Самосущее это свабхава. Лампочка не является сама собой? Является. Следовательно, лампочка самосуща по вашему собственному определению.

----------


## Caddy

У лампочки нет самосущности, поскольку, как Вы сами написали, она порождена стечением факторов.

----------


## До

> У лампочки нет самосущности, поскольку, как Вы сами написали, она порождена стечением факторов.


Если только стечение факторов не не противоречит наличию самосущности.




> Есть мнение, что _свабхава_ это то, что делает нечто самим собой.


Самосущее это свабхава. Лампочка не является сама собой? Является. Следовательно, лампочка самосуща по вашему собственному определению.

----------


## Caddy

Если что-то есть как самосущее, то каково назначение факторов?

----------


## До

> Если что-то есть как самосущее, то каково назначение факторов?


Пишите силлогизмами.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Свет не возникает из лампочки! ) Явления происходят не *"из"*, а "когда", "если" и т.п.


Вы в рамках какой-то интеллектуальной игры переопределили отношение "возникает"?
Свабхавы Вы тоже переопределили, так что отношение "возникает" не применимо к его релятам.
Так, что у Вас "возникать из другого" не может--ведь для этого реляты отношения должны обладать разной свабхавой.
А свабхава у лампочки и света, мол, не может быть разная, поскольку лампочка и свет "взаимозависимы". Но почему?!
Я возражаю: не только лампочки светят, и лампочка не всегда светит. Мы не называем костёр лампочкой оттого, что он светит.
Это всем _мирянам_ ясно, а Вам почему-то--нет.

----------


## Caddy

2 До
Если Вам надо, то Вы и пишите  :Smilie:  А я и так нормально удерживаю логику рассуждения  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> 2 До
> Если Вам надо, то Вы и пишите  А я и так нормально удерживаю логику рассуждения


Я и пишу. А мне _надо_ чтоб вы писали, если хотите получить качественный ответ. Но я так понимаю вы объяснять свои шутки не собираетесь, так как шутки не объясняют.

----------


## Caddy

Ладно, попробуем всести воедино то, что Вы сказали, как мне кажется. 
1. Лампочка произведена факторами, как то орган зрения, форма и сознание.
2. Лампочка самосуща. 
Вывод: Значит самосущность лампочки произведена факторами.

----------


## До

> Ладно, попробуем всести воедино то, что Вы сказали, как мне кажется. 
> 1. Лампочка произведена факторами, как то орган зрения, форма и сознание.
> 2. Лампочка самосуща. 
> Вывод: Значит самосущность лампочки произведена факторами.


Правильно.

Вы исходите из того, что _самосущность противоречит обусловленному происхождению_. Но это как бы не [абсолютная] истина. )

Даже ваше собственное определение свабхавы этому не противоречит. Улавливаете это?



> А я и так нормально удерживаю логику рассуждения

----------


## Айвар

> Я имела в виду оппонентов Нагарджуны и Чандракирти. С чего бы им так настаивать на происхождение сущего от иного?


Это делается только с одной единственной целью, а именно: раскрыть природу ума, то есть показать ограниченность (если не сказать полную абсурдность) логического обоснования бытия. (На уровне первой джханы, мы используем памятование о природе ума как постоянное и наглядное памятование в практике прихода к радостному состоянию и переживанию многочисленных опытов освобождения от заблуждений.)

(Поэтому и спор об ином или другом, может быть не совсем понятен, если только вы действительно не практикуете джханы. Если вы невидите логические ограничения, то вы не приходите к трем принципам бытия, но даже если и приходите, это еще не значит, что вы непосредственно воспринимаете Благородные Истины.)

----------


## Caddy

То, что делает нечто самим собой только лишь по содержанию, не называется свабхавой.

----------


## Айвар

> Есть мнение, что _свабхава_ это то, что делает нечто самим собой. Хотелось бы услышать другое мнение.


Но так как все носит составной характер, то и нет единочного я и последняя крепость эгоизма логически опровергнута, что одноко совсем не мешает кому-либо снова встать в позу, в особенности, если социальное положение тому не помеха ...

----------


## Caddy

А как насчет составной природы дхармы?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Свабхаву и парабхаву можно рассмотреть дхармически.
Допустим, есть видение красной тряпки и возникающий гнев.
_Возникновение их свабхавы_ равноценно утверждению, что дхарма красного есть первичная причина (хету) гнева.
А _возникновение из парабхавы_, это взгляд, что гнев происходит из каких-то _внешних_ условий (реалистических вишай), в обход дхармы красного, которая сама нисвабхавна.
Первый вариант антиреалистический, второй--реалистический.
Нагарджуна отвергает *оба*.

----------


## sergey

> Вы исходите из того, что _самосущность противоречит обусловленному происхождению_.
> Даже ваше собственное определение свабхавы этому не противоречит.


До, кажется, где-то в тибетском буддизме (возможно, что это идет еще из Сарвастивады) под самосущностью понимают существование, независимое от чего-либо.
В Тхераваде под свабхавой (сабхавой) понимают (точно определения не знаю, напишу как примерно понимаю) существование дхамм в их качественной определенности. У двух дхамм разные сабхавы - это означает, что они различны, существуют (bhavati) различно, например красное существует как красное, а белое - как белое.
Как я предполагаю, вы подразумеваете под сабхавой вариант, который в Тхераваде (может быть и в каких-то других школах, не знаю), а Caddy похоже подразумевает под свабхавой независимое, необусловленное ничем существование.

----------

Caddy (17.10.2011), Сергей Ч (17.10.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> А как насчет составной природы дхармы?


Попробуйте разделить пространство ... опять ум самодержца посрамлен, а вот с помощью логики или без нее, не могу сказать  ...

----------


## Caddy

> В Тхераваде под свабхавой (сабхавой) понимают (точно определения не знаю, напишу как примерно понимаю) существование дхамм в их качественной определенности. У двух дхамм разные сабхавы - это означает, что они различны, существуют (bhavati) различно, например красное существует как красное, а белое - как белое.


Вот это некоторое неразличение между свабхавой и сварупой, я бы сказала.

----------


## До

> То, что делает нечто самим собой только лишь по содержанию, не называется свабхавой.


А как надо чтоб называлась свабхава? Странное у вас дополнение к своему определению.

А как наывзается то, что делает "по содержанию"?

+

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...4%D0%B8%D1%8F)



> содержанием понятия называется совокупность *существенных и отличительных признаков предмета*, качества или множества однородных предметов, отражённых в этом понятии






> А как насчет составной природы дхармы?


У дхарм природа не составная.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Самосущее это свабхава. Лампочка не является сама собой? Является. Следовательно, лампочка самосуща по вашему собственному определению.


Самосуща как тождественная самой себе (являющаяся самой собой). А как лампочка - не самосуща.

Лампочку делают для нас лапочкой ее признаки (дхармы). При этом понятно, что никакой из них по отдельности не есть лампочка. Не является ею также и [произвольная] совокупность признаков. [Самотождественную (таковую, татхатную)] лампочку делает реальной лампочкой лишь строго определенное сочетание ее признаков, которые объединяются в целое "идей лампочки". Но идея не может быть едина с физическим объектом, поскольку нама и рупа имеют разную природу.
Таким образом, то, что делает самосущую (таковую, самотождественную) лампочку реальной для нас лампочкой (свабхавной, с признаками), ее "лампочная свабхавность" - само нереально, существует лишь в наблюдателе, является обозначением и не принадлежит самой лампочке (той, которая "является сама собой" по определению До).
А ее подлинная самосущесть как самотождественность лишена признаков, пуста от них, то есть является пустотой (сварупа = шунья).
Примерно как-то так вот...




> У дхарм природа не составная.


То есть лампочка - не дхарма (а дхармин  :Wink:  ).
Это я просто уточняю.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.10.2011)

----------


## До

> До, кажется, где-то в тибетском буддизме (возможно, что это идет еще из Сарвастивады) под самосущностью понимают существование, независимое от чего-либо.


Почти во всех школах _свабхава_ тождественна _свалакшане_. Это то _как_ существует дхарма, как собственный признак.




> До, кажется, где-то в тибетском буддизме (возможно, что это идет еще из Сарвастивады) под самосущностью понимают существование, независимое от чего-либо.


У прасангиков, только не от "чего-либо", а от обозначения рассудком. Но личный это прикол прасангики, а если прасангики хотят (неаффирмативно) спорить с нами, то они должны брать наше определение, а не навязывать своё (которое им полегче опровергнуть).




> В Тхераваде под свабхавой (сабхавой) понимают


http://www.bps.lk/olib/wh/wh412.pdf 19 страниц текста.




> а Caddy похоже подразумевает под свабхавой независимое, необусловленное ничем существование.


Не понятно что она подразумевает, но четко она формулировать не хочет, так как ей всё и так ясно. А если нам надо то мы пусть и сформулируем.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Отвечаю: _Разные_ вещи могут быть _связаны_, а могут быть и _не связаны_ причинно-следственной связью.


И от чего же это зависит? От господа бога или эта связь проявляются хаотически? )





> Семена риса дают всходы риса.


И по-другому никак.




> Потому что свет возникает от своей причины.


Правильно. Свет не возникает из другой сущности, а появляется когда есть причины и условия для его появления.




> Давайте изойдём из того что возникает от другого.
> 
> Вы спорите с предлогом "из"? Уверены что Чандракирти с Нагарджуной спорили именно против предлога "из"?
> Заменить "из" на "если" и будет просветление?


Не в предлоге дело, а в том, что из этого следует!  :Smilie:  Происхождение из другого означает признание самосущности причины и следствия, при этом становится непонятной связь между двумя сущностями. Поэтому и следует вполне закономерный вопрос-  почему не могут вырасти рога у зайца? 
А Просветление будет при постижении взаимозависимого происхождения. )





> Почему нет? Свет излучет спираль накаливания которая находится _внутри_ лампочки.


Значит лампочка- это одно, а спираль- это другое? )  Спираль, излучающая свет, не относится к тому, что мы называем лампочкой? 
Если относится, значит свет не возникает из лампочки, потому что ни одна деталь, по отдельности не может быть названа лампочкой. Включённая в сеть лампочка- причина появления света, но свет не возникает _из_ лампочки. Нет такой сущности, из которой возникает свет. 
Если спираль, излучающая свет, не относится к лампочке, то тем более свет не возникает из лампочки.

----------

Сергей Хос (17.10.2011)

----------


## Caddy

> А как называется то, что делает "по содержанию"?


Допустим, сварупа  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Самосуща как тождественная самой себе (являющаяся самой собой). А как лампочка - не самосуща.


Было дано определение. Согласно ему лампочка самосуща.




> по определению До


Это не моё определение, а определение Caddy. Правда она уже от него похоже отказалась.




> То есть лампочка - не дхарма (а дхармин  ).
> Это я просто уточняю.


Лампочка - понятие, если уж уточнять.

----------


## sergey

> http://www.bps.lk/olib/wh/wh412.pdf 19 страниц текста.


Да, я читал эту книжку: "The Dhamma Theory" Philosophical Cornerstone of the Abhidhamma - Y. Karunadasa

----------

До (17.10.2011)

----------


## До

> И от чего же это зависит? От господа бога или эта связь проявляются хаотически? )


Связь не хаотическая, а строго определённая.




> И по-другому никак.


Могут ещё не давать.





> Не в предлоге дело, а в том, что из этого следует!


Т.е. дело в предлоге?




> Происхождение *из* другого означает признание самосущности причины и следствия, при этом становится непонятной связь между двумя сущностями.


Связь причинно-следственная, предлог "из" всего-лишь указыват на причину, а не на философское воззрение.




> Поэтому и следует вполне закономерный вопрос-  почему не могут вырасти рога у зайца?


Нет причин для роста.




> А Просветление будет при постижении взаимозависимого происхождения. )


Что-то не ощущаю просветления.




> Значит лампочка- это одно, а спираль- это другое? )


Да. Спираль часть лампочки.




> Спираль, излучающая свет, не относится к тому, что мы называем лампочкой?


Одно часть другого.




> Если относится, значит свет не возникает из лампочки, потому что ни одна деталь, по отдельности не может быть названа лампочкой. Включённая в сеть лампочка- причина появления света, но свет не возникает _из_ лампочки. Нет такой сущности, из которой возникает свет. Если спираль, излучающая свет, не относится к лампочке, то тем более свет не возникает из лампочки.


К доктору.

----------


## Caddy

> Это не моё определение, а определение Caddy. Правда она уже от него похоже отказалась.


Я его уточнила, поскольку не было четко определено различение между содержательным аспектом и способом бытия.

----------


## До

> Допустим, сварупа


Нахватались умных слов.

----------


## Caddy

Чем слово сварупа умнее слова свабхава, которым Вы тоже оперируете?  :Smilie:  А если Вы думаете, что это результат обучения, то это, конечно, так. Но и Вы не с рождения же знали понятия буддийской философии  :Smilie:  Тоже, видно, постепенно "нахватались"  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Я его уточнила, поскольку не было четко определено различение между содержательным аспектом и способом бытия.


Что же отрицают прсангики - форму бытия или содержательный аспект?

----------


## Caddy

Для начала вне соединения этих аспектов говорить о свабхаве вообще не приходится.

----------


## До

> А если Вы думаете, что это результат обучения, то это, конечно, так.


О, как говорится, да.




> Для начала вне соединения этих аспектов говорить о свабхаве вообще не приходится.


А кто их разъединил? Вы или вы?




> Сообщение от До
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Caddy
> 
> ...


«_Термин дхарма функционирует на всем протяжении Абхидхармакоши Васубандху не как оппозиция носителю свойств, но абсолютно самостоятельно. Иначе говоря, дхарма вводится в абхидхармистской философии как понятие, определяемое через себя самое. 

Дефиниция "свалакшанадхаранад дхарма"[10] характеризует дхарму как то, что может быть определено только через свой собственный признак. Таким образом, признак по объему и содержанию совпадает с сущностью определяемого понятия. Каждая дхарма уникальна, и в этом смысле она представляет собой родовидовой класс с единичным наполнением. Следовательно, свалакшана есть одновременно родовая характеристика (джати) каждой отдельной дхармы (см.: АКБ, II, с. 75-79). 

Но поскольку существование дхарм распределено во времени (атита – прошедшее, пратьютпанна – настоящее, анагата – будущее), то для характеристики этого распределения вводится спецификация второго порядка – джатиятва, то есть актуальное обладание родовой характеристикой в трех модусах времен (трьядхван. – См.: АКБ, I, с. 4-5). Это последнее обстоятельство напрямую связывает дефиницию дхармы как свалакшана с ее второй дефиницией как свабхава (САКВ, с. 529). 

Определение свабхава подразумевает постоянство бытия дхармы в ее собственном и неизменном качестве, и в силу этого свабхава может быть осмыслена как "(имеющее) свою собственную природу" (АКБ, I, с. 12-13 и АС, с. 118,177). Формальное проявление этой природы неотличимо от ее сущности, и поэтому дхарма определяется как сварупа (АКБ, II, с. 53). 

Особого внимания заслуживает осмысление префикса сва (свой, собственный). Этот префикс передает важную философскую семантику: дхарма есть актуальность бытия, формы, признака. Префикс сва, таким образом, полностью устраняет идею какого бы то ни было отношения – симметричного (санйога) или асимметричного (самавая) между свойством и его носителем, так как свойство и носитель совпадают в своей тотальности._»

(Рудой) http://psylib.org.ua/books/erosrud/txt02.htm

Вопрос: Что из этого отрицают прасангики?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Связь причинно-следственная, предлог "из" всего-лишь указыват на причину, а не на философское воззрение.


_"Если есть одно, есть и другое, – Вследствие появления одного появляется другое."_  А с предлогм "из" получится: "_из одного появляется другое._" Причинно-следственной связи не наблюдается. ) Так и до концепции Бога-творца недалеко, который всё из ничего творит!  :Smilie: 




> Что-то не ощущаю просветления.


И не удивительно! ) Будда сказал: 

"И я открыл ту глубинную абсолютную Истину, столь трудно воспринимаемую, с трудом постигаемую, успокаивающую и величественную, которая не может быть достигнута обычным рассудком, но зрима только мудрым.

Однако мир предан забавам, ослеплен желанием, очарован наслаждением. Люди едва ли поймут закон обусловленности, взаимозависимого происхождения всего сущего; непонятным и непостижимым также будет для них прекращение всех ментальных формирований, отбрасывание любого субстрата перерождения, затухание жажды, отрешенность, Ниббана.




> Да. Спираль часть лампочки.


Значит лампочка - это не обозначение, данное совокупности частей, а некий самосущий объект, частью которого является спираль?

----------


## Caddy

2До
Ну раз Вы цитируете авторитетный для Вас источник :Smilie: , то и я позволю процитировать авторитетный для себя источник:
"Мы знаем, что все составное не имеет свабхавы, не существует само по себе. А как быть с дхармами, которые существуют сами по себе, как нас учат предшествующие философы? А вы, товарищи  абхидхармисты, оказывается, не разделили, может быть, почитав или послушав реалистов, содержательные аспекты и способы бытия. Возьмем огонь, который рассматривает Чандракирти в виде примера схемы доказательства. Огонь – это дхарма, это одна из первостихий.  Если он содержательно есть, он осмысляется сам из себя и ни в чем более не нуждается для того, чтобы мы о нем могли говорить. Теперь я задаю вопрос: "Слушай, а откуда мы дошли до жизни такой, что говорим про огонь? Откуда он взялся?" Если бы он никогда не взялся, нам не о чем было бы говорить. Разберемся откуда берется. Он берется всякий раз от некоторых факторов, которые не тождественны огню, например, от спичек и терки, от колесика и от бензина зажигалки... То, что он возник в мире, это необходимое условие для того, чтобы мы об этом могли мыслить. Мы просто забыли о том, что он есть, потому что мы считаем, что он всегда бывает. Но если мы подумаем, откуда он бывает, оказывается, пусть он, когда появился, содержательно понятен сам из себя и в этом смысле самостоятелен, [но] он не самостоятелен в своем существовании - он вызван к жизни условиями...
...Итак, любое содержательно простое порождено в существовании чем-то отличным от него самого. И значит, оно в аспекте свабхавы не существует само по себе или из себя. Если бы что-то существовало из свабхавы, из самого себя, то оно бы вечно воспроизводило или порождало самого себя, было бы всегда. Такого нет"  (А.В. Парибок, Лекции по буддизму Махаяны)

----------


## До

> _"Если есть одно, есть и другое, – Вследствие появления одного появляется другое."_  А с предлогм "из" получится: "_из одного появляется другое._" Причинно-следственной связи не наблюдается. )


У меня наблюдается.




> Так и до концепции Бога-творца недалеко, который всё из ничего творит!


Вам недалеко, а мне далеко.




> И не удивительно! ) Будда сказал: 
> 
> "И я открыл ту *глубинную абсолютную Истину*, столь трудно воспринимаемую, с трудом постигаемую, успокаивающую и величественную, которая не может быть достигнута обычным рассудком, но зрима только мудрым.
> 
> Однако мир предан забавам, ослеплен желанием, очарован наслаждением. Люди едва ли поймут закон обусловленности, взаимозависимого происхождения всего сущего; непонятным и непостижимым также будет для них прекращение всех ментальных формирований, отбрасывание любого субстрата перерождения, затухание жажды, отрешенность, Ниббана.


_Абсолютная истина_ это учение Будды. А речь шла о "_постижении взаимозависимого происхождения_" в контексте причинности вообще. Я так понял. Конкретно цепь пратитьясамутпады (о чём в цитате речь) мы же не обсуждали. Или вы не различаете _пратитьясамутпаду_ от причины и следствия вообще? Думаете любая причина и следствие это _пратитьясамутпада_?




> Значит лампочка - это не обозначение, данное совокупности частей, а некий самосущий объект, частью которого является спираль?


Так вы оспариваете что свет исходит *из* лампочки?

----------


## sergey

Вот видите, До, как я и написал, похоже, что Caddy, вслед за А. Парибком понимает под свабхавой "существование само по себе, само из себя":



> Мы знаем, что все составное не имеет свабхавы, не существует само по себе.
> ...
> оно в аспекте свабхавы не существует само по себе или из себя. Если бы что-то существовало из свабхавы, из самого себя, то оно бы вечно воспроизводило или порождало самого себя, было бы всегда.


Наверное они это не сами придумали, наверное в какой-то философской школе буддизма так? Интересно, в какой.

P.P.S. (23.10.11) Если точнее, то в Тхераваде понятие сабхава также похоже употребляется в разных значениях. В Патисамбхидамагге в разделе о пустоте говорится, что дхаммы пусты от сабхавы (sabhavena-suññat), подробнее о понятии сабхавы в Тхераваде пишет Карунадаса в книжке, которую упомянул До.

----------


## Caddy

Если свабхава это сущее как само, то она не может быть сделанной.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> _Абсолютная истина_ это учение Будды. А речь шла о "_постижении взаимозависимого происхождения_" в контексте причинности вообще. Я так понял. Конкретно цепь пратитьясамутпады (о чём в цитате речь) мы же не обсуждали. Или вы не различаете _пратитьясамутпаду_ от причины и следствия вообще? Думаете любая причина и следствие это _пратитьясамутпада_?


 Вы ранее задали вопрос: _Заменить "из" на "если" и будет просветление?_.  Я ответил, что просветление будет тогда, когда будет постигнуто взаимозависимое происхождение (пустота). Из этого следут, что пока причина и следствие сознаются как самосущие, никакого просветления не будет.

"Когда прекращаются карма и омрачения, [достигается] Освобождение.
Карма и омрачения возникают от мыслетворения,
а оно – от представления [об истинном существовании];
это представление прекращается [постижением] пустоты"




> Так вы оспариваете что свет исходит *из* лампочки?


Я оспаривают самосущность лампочки и то, что представления о лампочке не зависят от существования света. Эта самосущность собственно и постулируется при утверждении просихождения света из лампочки! ) Таким образом, пишу ещё раз: опровергаются причина и следствие как самосущие, а не существующие относительно.

----------


## До

> 2До
> Ну раз Вы цитируете авторитетный для Вас источник,


Я думал это авторитетный для вас источник, вы же по буддологам прасангику изучаете. И спутали _свабхаву_ со _сварупой_.




> то и я позволю процитировать авторитетный для себя источник:
> 
> "Мы знаем, что все _составное_ не имеет свабхавы,


(Заходим в контекст теории дхарм.) "_Составное_" это понятия, праджняпти-сат. Они не имеют свабхавы да. Свабхавой обладают только дравья дхармы.
Хотя и из этого правила есть исключения (вне контекста теории дхарм) - для понятий свабхава это их _определение_.




> не существует само по себе. А как быть с дхармами, которые существуют сами по себе, как нас учат предшествующие философы? А вы, товарищи  абхидхармисты, оказывается, не разделили, может быть, почитав или послушав реалистов, содержательные аспекты и способы бытия. Возьмем огонь, который рассматривает Чандракирти в виде примера схемы доказательства. Огонь – это дхарма, это одна из первостихий.


В костре горит не первостихия огонь. В грибах есть столько же первостихии огня как и в костре, хотя они не горят.
Так вот дхарма это только махабхута огонь ("первостихия"), а не пламя костра (которое на горе где дым).




> Если он содержательно есть, он осмысляется сам из себя и ни в чем более не нуждается для того, чтобы мы о нем могли говорить. Теперь я задаю вопрос: "Слушай, а откуда мы дошли до жизни такой, что говорим про огонь? Откуда он взялся?" Если бы он никогда не взялся, нам не о чем было бы говорить. Разберемся откуда берется. Он берется всякий раз от некоторых факторов, которые не тождественны огню, например, от спичек и терки, от колесика и от бензина зажигалки...


Махабхута-огонь не берется от спичек, а есть в любой рупе. Хотя махабхута, это неудачный на мой взгляд пример дхармы, так как они метафизичны. Если уж обращаться к абхидхармистам по нормальному, то стоит взять и нормальную рупа дхарму типа _цвета_.




> ...Итак, любое содержательно простое порождено в существовании чем-то отличным от него самого.


А я что говорил?




> И значит, оно в аспекте свабхавы не существует само по себе


В аспекте свабхавы как раз таки существует само по себе.




> или из себя. Если бы что-то существовало из свабхавы, из самого себя, то оно бы вечно воспроизводило или порождало самого себя, было бы всегда. Такого нет"


Такую свабхаву отрицают все основные школы, не только т.н. _мадхьямака_. Тхеравада к примеру. Сарвастивада тоже.




> (А.В. Парибок, Лекции по буддизму Махаяны)


Бурные и продолжительные апплодисменты.




> Вот видите, До, как я и написал, похоже, что Caddy, вслед за А. Парибком понимает под свабхавой "существование само по себе, само из себя": "оно в аспекте свабхавы не существует само по себе или из себя. Если бы что-то существовало из свабхавы, из самого себя, то оно бы вечно воспроизводило или порождало самого себя, было бы всегда." Наверное они это не сами придумали, наверное в какой-то философской школе буддизма так? Интересно, в какой.


То что дхармы не происходят из самих себя (как частично в цитате Парибка), это же признаётся во всех школах, и Чандракирти в МА говорит, что по этому пункту он спорит _не с буддистами_. С буддистами он начинает спорить когда оспаривает _происхождение от другого_. Этого Парибок практически не коснулся.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.10.2011)

----------


## До

> Вы ранее задали вопрос: _Заменить "из" на "если" и будет просветление?_.  Я ответил, что просветление будет тогда, когда будет постигнуто взаимозависимое происхождение (пустота). Из этого следут, что пока причина и следствие сознаются как самосущие, никакого просветления не будет.


Вообще-то пустота, это от _атмана_. А _анатман_ устанавливается по наличию причинности (между дхармами), и наблюдению противоположностей _атмана_ - т.е. _дхарм_. _Дхармы_ определены как _свабхавы_.
ОК.
Теперь, если мы отбрасываем свабхавы, то мы отбрасываем и дхармы, раз мы отбрасываем дхармы, то мы больше не видим _анатман_, а следовательно и такую замечательную _пустоту_.
Как чудесно. Действительно, просветление приближается от такого подхода.




> Я оспаривают самосущность лампочки и то, что представления о лампочке не зависят от существования света. Эта самосущность собственно и постулируется при утверждении просихождения света из лампочки! ) Таким образом, пишу ещё раз: *опровергаются причина и следствие как самосущие, а не существующие относительно*.


Т.е. нчиего не происходит, но причинность есть.

Как тогда узнали, что причинность есть?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Силлогизм Сергея Чернявского:




> Свет происходит из лампочки,
> ...?
> поэтому свет и лампочка (причина и следствие) самосущи.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вообще-то пустота, это от _атмана_. А _анатман_ устанавливается по наличию причинности (между дхармами), и наблюдению противоположностей _атмана_ - т.е. _дхарм_. _Дхармы_ определены как _свабхавы_.
> ОК.
> Теперь, если мы отбрасываем свабхавы, то мы отбрасываем и дхармы, раз мы отбрасываем дхармы, то мы больше не видим _анатман_, а следовательно и такую замечательную _пустоту_.
> Как чудесно. Действительно, просветление приближается от такого подхода.


"Когда есть это, есть и то 
 И когда возникает это, возникает то 
 Когда нет этого, нет и того 
И когда прекращается это, прекращается и то" 

Вот скажите мне, где здесь свабхава? Разве из этого не следует, что всё существует лишь постольку, поскольку является причинно обусловленным, и нет ничего (ни одной дхармы), что было бы не причинно обусловлено. А это означает, что ничто (ни одна дхарма) не обладает своебытием (свабхава), то есть нет такой сущности, которая бы самодовлела, которая существовала бы сама по себе, в силу своей собственной природы.





> Т.е. ничего не происходит, но причинность есть.
> 
> Как тогда узнали, что причинность есть?


На основании чего Вы делаете  вывод, что ничего не происходит? Причиность соответствует повседневному опыту. Но из этого никак не следует, что из причины (которая самосуща; имеет самоприроду) происходит следствие (которое также самосуще). Если бы это было так, то не было бы никаких препятствий для возникновения рогов у зайа или шерсти у черепахи.
Вот цитата из книги Торчинова:

" Нагарджуна задаёт вопрос: как соотносятся причина и следствие? Можем ли мы сказать, что следствие отлично от причины? Нет, не можем, потому что в таком случае невозможно доказать, что данное следствие является следствием именно этой, а не какой-либо другой причины. Может быть, следствие и причина тождественны? Тоже нет, потому что тогда их вообще бессмысленно различать. Может быть, причина и следствие и тождественны, и различны? Нет, это тоже невозможно, потому что этот взгляд будет сочетать ошибки двух первых утверждений. Можно ли сказать, что причина производит следствие? Нельзя, потому что в таком случае мы должны предположить возможность следующих альтернатив: а) следствие уже присутствовало в причине; б) следствие не предсуществовало в причине, но появилось заново; в) имело место и то, и другое вместе. Эти альтернативы равно невозможны. В первом случае вообще нельзя говорить о причине и следствии, поскольку это просто одно и то же. Во втором случае утверждается нечто невероятное, поскольку бытие и небытие, подобно жизни и смерти, свету и тьме, являются контрарными (взаимоисключающими) противоположностями, и если чего-то нет, то его не может быть — «нет» не может перейти в «да», из «ничего» не может получиться «нечто». Третий случай сочетает некорректность и первого, и второго вариантов. Таким образом, причина не порождает следствие, ничто вообще не может быть произведено. Причинность пуста. "

----------


## Пилигрим

> Свет не возникает из того же, потому что свет и лампочка- это разное. Но если свет возникает из другого, то почему бы свету не происходить из всего, а не только из того, что даёт свет? )  Таким образом, причина отлична от следствия, но связана со следствием причинно-следственной связью, которая определённа, а не произвольна. Определённые причины связывают определённые следствия. 
> 
> 
> 
> *Антип Байда* Cергей Чернявский крошит относительную истину молотом абсолютного анализа на глазах изумленной публики.


И правильно делает. Только рушит он не относительную истину, а самобытие в относительной истине. Чандрокирти поступает так же, делает он это из сострадания к интелектуалам высочайшего уровня, не имеющим прямого постижения пустоты, дабы устранить их заблуждение относительного того, что они способны воспринимать относительную истину.

----------

Caddy (18.10.2011)

----------


## До

> "Когда есть это, есть и то 
>  И когда возникает это, возникает то 
>  Когда нет этого, нет и того 
> И когда прекращается это, прекращается и то"


Замечательные слова.




> Вот скажите мне, где здесь свабхава?


"Это", "то", "этого", "того".




> Разве из этого не следует, что всё существует лишь постольку, поскольку является причинно обусловленным, и нет ничего (ни одной дхармы), что было бы не причинно обусловлено. А это означает, что ничто (ни одна дхарма) не обладает своебытием (свабхава),


Дхарма не может не обладать свабхавой, так как это синонимы. Если у дхармы нет свабхавы, то нет и дхармы. Дхарма без свабхавы - абсурд.




> то есть нет такой сущности, которая бы самодовлела, которая существовала бы сама по себе, в силу своей собственной природы.


С этим никто не спорит.




> На основании чего Вы делаете  вывод, что ничего не происходит?


Ну вы же говорите, что нет свабхав, а свабхавы это то что происходит.
Если нет свабхав, то ничего не происходит.

Или у вас что-то происходит помимо дхарм?




> Причиность соответствует повседневному опыту.


А дхарме нет? Вы же только что цитировали Будду формулировку идапаччаяты.




> Но из этого никак не следует, что из причины (которая самосуща; имеет самоприроду) происходит следствие (которое также самосуще). Если бы это было так, то не было бы никаких препятствий для возникновения рогов у зайа или шерсти у черепахи.


Препятствие - это наличие строгой причинно-следственной с в я з и.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Силлогизм Сергея Чернявского:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Свет происходит из лампочки,
>  ...?
>  поэтому свет и лампочка (причина и следствие) самосущи.


Ну правильно, если они не самосуши, а относительны, то свет не возникает из лампочки, так же как яйцо не возникает из курицы, а находится с ней во взаимной связи.  :Smilie:  Аналогично, все явления бесконечно обусловливают существование друг друга. Следовательно, все они относительны, взаимозависимы и взаимосвязаны, и ничто из них не абсолютно или независимо; поэтому, никакая первопричина не принимается буддизмом. Обусловленное Возникновение следует рассматривать как круг, а не как цепь.
Да, в повседневности мы можем говорить, что свет возникает из лампочки, но это условно.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Дхарма не может не обладать свабхавой, так как это синонимы. Если у дхармы нет свабхавы, то нет и дхармы. Дхарма без свабхавы - абсурд.


Свабхава- это самоприрода, отличительный признак дхармы. Так? Вы говорите, что у возникшей (независимо существующей) дхармы есть причина (иная дхарма). Тождественна ли она, по сущности, причине или нет? Если тождественна то будет смешение. Они будут неразличимы (лампочка в тоже время будет светом и т.д.), если они различны, то все будет возникать из всего. (рога у зайца, шерсть у черепахи). Следовательно дхарма не существует (как независимая от другого). С этим как я понял Вы не спорите. Но почему тогда утверждаете происхождение из другого, тем самым наделяя  дхармы самобытием? Чем такое утверждение отличается от признания такой сущности, которая бы самодовлела, которая существовала бы сама по себе, в силу своей собственной природы?




> А дхарме нет? Вы же только что цитировали Будду формулировку идапаччаяты.


Ну Вы же сами сказали, что Дхарма- это абсолютная истина. Абсолютная истина - то, что воспринимается сознанием, лишенным омрачения, неведения. Это шуньята. А не появление одного из другого.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну правильно, если они не самосуши, а относительны, то свет не возникает из лампочки, так же как яйцо не возникает из курицы, а находится с ней во взаимной связи.


Всё еще не понимаю, почему возникновение одного из другого для Вас означает самосуществование.
Какова логическая связка, не про яйцо и курицу же?




> Да, в повседневности мы можем говорить, что свет возникает из лампочки, но это условно.


Яйцо с курицей и их взаимная связь (???) не могут служить основанием для вывода _не на условном уровне_.
На _условном уровне_ курицы, гуси, утки дают яйца.




> Аналогично, все явления бесконечно обусловливают существование друг друга. Следовательно, все они относительны, взаимозависимы и взаимосвязаны, и ничто из них не абсолютно или независимо; поэтому, никакая первопричина не принимается буддизмом. Обусловленное Возникновение следует рассматривать как круг, а не как цепь.


Этот метафизический вывод сделан _по аналогии_ с курицей и яйцом???

----------


## До

> Свабхава- это самоприрода, отличительный признак дхармы. Так? Вы говорите, что у возникшей (независимо существующей) дхармы есть причина (иная дхарма).


Да. Да.




> Тождественна ли она, по сущности, причине или нет? Если тождественна то будет смешение. Они будут неразличимы (лампочка в тоже время будет светом и т.д.), если они различны, то все будет возникать из всего. (рога у зайца, шерсть у черепахи).


Они различны, но всё не будет возникать из всего.

Составьте силлогизм, как вы так выводите.




> Следовательно дхарма не существует (как независимая от другого). С этим как я понял Вы не спорите.


Не спорю.




> Но почему тогда утверждаете происхождение из другого?


Больше не от чего.




> Ну Вы же сами сказали, что Дхарма- это абсолютная истина. Абсолютная истина - то, что воспринимается сознанием, лишенным омрачения, неведения. Это шуньята. А не появление одного из другого.


Есть мнение, что шуньята это и есть причинно-обусловленное возникновение [от другого].

----------


## Айвар

До писал:



> Дхарма не может не обладать свабхавой, так как это синонимы. Если у дхармы нет свабхавы, то нет и дхармы. Дхарма без свабхавы - абсурд.


Действительно, то что не подлежит оценке и сравнению, но постигается непосредственно (мудрыми) носит название дхармы. Об этом можно сказать, что оно обладает характеристиками, но актуальной (своевременной) будет только одна характеристика таковости. Тот кто ее знает и есть по сути Будда.
(Ум обычных существ постоянно занят поисками удовлетворенности, он сравнивает и оценивает, он неспокоен и неумиротворен. Поэтому вы правильно заметили, что поиск Дхармы вне теории и практики дхарм, лишен всякого смысла, или иначе говоря, пуст. Можно обсуждать лампочки и пр.)
Довольно забавный парадокс заключен в том, что все характеристики по сути являются бесконечными (дхармами, но опять кто это видит ... .) Впрочем не так, тот кто это видит называется вступившим в поток.

----------


## Caddy

> Я думал это авторитетный для вас источник, вы же по буддологам прасангику изучаете. И спутали _свабхаву_ со _сварупой_.


Парибок - буддист-буддолог, по его переводам вполне можно изучать мадхьямаку.
То, что абхидхармисты называют свабхавой, по сути, является сварупой, самотождеством по содержанию.




> Хотя махабхута, это неудачный на мой взгляд пример дхармы, так как они метафизичны. Если уж обращаться к абхидхармистам по нормальному, то стоит взять и нормальную рупа дхарму типа _цвета_.[/COLOR]


"Вот ты смотришь на знак "Проезда нет" ("кирпич"). Снимем интерпретацию, получаем: красное пятно, плюс некоторая форма, плюс некоторый фон. Возьмем хотя бы пятно. Вот пятно такого цвета заявляет само о себе, поэтому красный цвет есть некоторая дхарма. Это пример дхармы. Всякая дхарма имеет свабхаву в языке абхидхармистов. Что значит, имеет свабхаву? Рассматривая любой экземпляр для явления или усилий по осмыслению окружающего мира, мы констатируем – есть вещи, которые не нужно осмыслять, они у нас уже сразу осмыслены. Это то, что несет свабхаву. Например, я боюсь, или я устал. Я могу осмыслять, почему я устал и чего я боюсь, но то, что я боюсь, не нуждается в осмыслении - оно мне непосредственно сразу понятно. Поэтому страх имеет свою свабхаву страха. Усталость имеет свою свабхаву усталости. Это то, что важно для домадхьямаковской буддийской философии, на чем она остановилась. Мадхьямак говорит: "А как происходит любое событие, которое тебе интересно? Как получается, что человек испугался и, следовательно, опознал страх в его свабхаве как страх?". Оказывается, что страх возник от чего-то, отличного от страха, при сочетании ряда условий. _Восприятие красного возникло при сочетании ряда условий_. Они не есть красное. В этом аспекте оно не есть само по себе. Когда оно уже есть, оно говорит  само за себя, в этом смысле оно будто бы есть само по себе, а посмотрим предысторию, оно не есть само по себе" (с)




> В аспекте свабхавы как раз таки существует само по себе.


То, что создано при сочетании ряда условий, не называется свабхавой. 








> То что дхармы не происходят из самих себя (как частично в цитате Парибка), это же признаётся во всех школах, и Чандракирти в МА говорит, что по этому пункту он спорит _не с буддистами_. С буддистами он начинает спорить когда оспаривает _происхождение от другого_. Этого Парибок практически не коснулся.


Здесь обсуждался только вопрос, имеется ли свабхава у сущих.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Больше не от чего.


"Причинно-зависимое возникновение" (pratityasamutpada) не означает, что одно происходит из другого. Это не отменяло бы самобытия возникших дхарм, и восприятие их как "я" было бы нормой. Но суть в том, что если есть одно, то есть и другое. В этом и проявляется связь причины и следствия. Обусловленное Возникновение следует рассматривать как круг, а не как цепь.





> Есть мнение, что шуньята это и есть причинно-обусловленное возникновение [от другого].


см. выше

----------


## До

> Парибок - буддист-буддолог, по его переводам вполне можно изучать мадхьямаку.


Я вижу.




> То, что абхидхармисты называют свабхавой, по сути, является сварупой, самотождеством по содержанию.


_Свабхава, сварупа_ и _свалакшана_ это синонимы (в отношении дхарм). Так что ваше различие на сварупу (очень редкий термин) и свабхаву - не к месту. Блеснули интеллектом? Достаточно свабхавы и свалакшаны, чтоб подчеркнуть разные аспекты бытия дхармы.




> "Это то, что важно для *домадхьямаковской* буддийской философии, *на чем она остановилась*.


Вы считаете, что мадхьямака это какая-то поздняя школа? Нагарджуна, это 150–250гг., после этого было еще столько школ и событий.
Нет, она не остановилась, а развивалась дальше в саутрантику, йогачару, праманаваду.
А мадхьямака в это время как раз всовывала квадратное в треугольное отверстие (в древнюю логику ньяи).




> _Восприятие красного возникло при сочетании ряда условий_. Они не есть красное. В этом аспекте оно не есть само по себе. Когда оно уже есть, оно говорит  само за себя, в этом смысле оно будто бы есть само по себе, а посмотрим предысторию, оно не есть само по себе" (с)


С точки зрения возникновения оно не само по себе, а по причинам.
А с точки зрения сущности, оно само по себе (отлично от других).




> То, что создано при сочетании ряда условий, не называется свабхавой.


Почему нет? Свабхава, как сущность, это то что тождественно самому себе. При чём тут как оно возникло? Ни при чём. Тождественность от этого никак не меняется, согласны?

Вы откуда-то взяли какую-то странную псевдо-догму, что то, что возникло по причинам ну не моожет быть свабхавой и верите в неё не пытаясь осмыслить. Кроме прасангики (и её теоретических предков - праджняптивады и тп) такой догмы ни у кого нет. Свабхавы (они же _дхармы_) прекрасно возникают по причинам.




> Здесь обсуждался только вопрос, имеется ли свабхава у сущих.


У этой фразы есть логическая связь с тем на что (на текст sergeyю) вы это написали?

----------


## До

> "Причинно-зависимое возникновение" (pratityasamutpada) не означает, что одно происходит из другого.


Говорю ещё раз - "из" там всего лишь указание на причину. А не какой-то особый философский посыл, к примеру, что дхармы становятся беременны и рожают своих потомков 'из' себя.




> Это не отменяло бы самобытия возникших дхарм, и восприятие их как "я" было бы нормой.


Дхармы противоположность "я".




> Но суть в том, что если есть одно, то есть и другое. В этом и проявляется связь причины и следствия. Обусловленное Возникновение следует рассматривать как круг, а не как цепь.


Цепь противоположна кругу?...




> см. выше


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Caddy

> С точки зрения возникновения оно не само по себе, а по причинам.
> А с точки зрения сущности, оно само по себе (отлично от других).
> Вы откуда-то взяли какую-то странную псевдо-догму, что то, что возникло по причинам ну не может быть свабхавой и верите в неё не пытаясь осмыслить...


Это никакая не догма. Просто мне непонятно, как может то, что делает нечто самим собой, возникать по причинам??? Как нечто может быть самим собой, если ему кто-то позволил быть???

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Говорю ещё раз - "из" там всего лишь указание на причину. А не какой-то особый философский посыл, к примеру, что дхармы становятся беременны и рожают своих потомков 'из' себя.


По поводу "беременности" и "из себя" вопросов нет!  :Smilie:  Вопрос в том, как разные по сущности (свабхаве) дхармы могут быть причиной и следствием? Только находясь во взаимной зависимости. Т.е. ни одна дхарма не имеет самобытия, не существует независимо от другого. А "происхождение от другого" я понимаю в том смысле, что причина производит следствие. И именно с этим я не согласен.




> Цепь противоположна кругу?...


Имелась в виду линейность.

----------


## До

> Это никакая не догма.


Ещё какая догма.




> Просто мне непонятно, как может то, что делает нечто самим собой, возникать по причинам??? Как нечто может быть самим собой, если ему кто-то позволил быть???


Во-первых не "нечто", а _себя_. Не надо "шизофрении" про "нечто".
Во-вторых, а как может быть иначе. Вот родители вас родили, но вы сама собой.
Было бы понятно если бы вы сомневались в обратном - как нечто может быть самим собой, если ему не позволили быть.





> Вопрос в том, как разные по сущности (свабхаве) дхармы могут быть причиной и следствием? Только находясь во взаимной зависимости.


Да, в причинно-следственной.




> Т.е. ни одна дхарма не имеет самобытия, не существует независимо от другого.


Левая часть утврждения с правой никак не связана. Разрушьте у себя в голове эту связь, она ошибочна.




> А "происхождение от другого" я понимаю в том смысле, что причина производит следствие. И именно с этим я не согласен.


Следствие произведено?
- Если не произведено, то или следствия нет, или оно возникло ни с того, ни с сего, что абсурд.
- Если произведено, то кто кроме причины мог его произвести?
- - Или какие-то левые, посторонние дхармы, что абсурд.
- - Или связанные с ним причинно-следственной связью.




> Имелась в виду линейность.


Будда давал _пратитьясамутпаду_ линейно. Будете оспаривать Будду?

----------


## Caddy

> Было бы понятно если бы вы сомневались в обратном - как нечто может быть самим собой, если ему не позволили быть


То, чему позволили быть, называется произведенным. Термины "произведенное" и "самосущее" взаимопротиворечивы.

----------


## До

> Термины "произведенное" и "самосущее" взаимопротиворечивы.


А _самкрита_ и _свабхава_ нет.

----------


## Caddy

На основании чего составное считается не имеющим свабхавы?

----------


## До

> На основании чего составное считается не имеющим свабхавы?


Какое составное?

Свабхаву имеет то, что сохраняет свою характеристику при (дхармическом) анализе.

----------


## Caddy

При анализе все имеет одну свабхаву - произведенность  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> При анализе все имеет одну свабхаву - произведенность


Всё шуточки у вас.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Будда давал _пратитьясамутпаду_ линейно. Будете оспаривать Будду?


Нет не буду.  :Smilie:  А Вы не будете оспаривать, что модель обусловленного возникновения относится не к неким безначальным началам, или кальпам, а конкретно к текущему отрезку времени. Звенья обусловленного возникновения - не костяшки домино, толкающие друг друга, и не последовательная смена кинокадров. Каждое предшествующее звено делает возможным следующее, но продолжает существовать и после возникновения следующего. Судя по всему, связь куда более сложная и в целом рассматривать пратитья-самутпаду в качестве линейной последовательности будет неправильным. 
Например горение происходит при наличии кислорода. С исчезновением кислорода горение прекращается. Строго говоря, в рассматриваемой концепции  причинности нет ни причин, ни следствий, а есть лишь условия. Иначе прийдётся признать, что следствие содержится в причинах. А это ни так.  Поэтому правильнее будет говорить не о возникновения "из другого", а об условиях  возникновения, пребывания, невозникновения или прекращения того или иного явления. А связь "причин" в пратитья-самутпаде следует назвать кондициональной, суть которой не опричинивание одного события другим, а взаимное обусловливание их возникновения. Иными словами, это не связь между отдельными самостоятельными сущностями, а определённый порядок течения событий.

Можно ли сказать, что причина производит следствие? Нельзя, потому что в таком случае мы должны предположить возможность следующих альтернатив: а) следствие уже присутствовало в причине; б) следствие не предсуществовало в причине, но появилось заново; в) имело место и то, и другое вместе. Эти альтернативы равно невозможны. В первом случае вообще нельзя говорить о причине и следствии, поскольку это просто одно и то же. Во втором случае утверждается нечто невероятное, поскольку бытие и небытие, подобно жизни и смерти, свету и тьме, являются контрарными (взаимоисключающими) противоположностями, и если чего-то нет, то его не может быть — «нет» не может перейти в «да», из «ничего» не может получиться «нечто». Третий случай сочетает некорректность и первого, и второго вариантов. Таким образом, причина не порождает следствие, ничто вообще не может быть произведено. Причинность пуста. "

----------

Пилигрим (18.10.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> При анализе все имеет одну свабхаву - произведенность


В Милиндапаньхе у АВП были _слагаемые_.
бхава = (а + б) * (ц + д)
А может, вот так:
бхава = а * б + ц * д

----------


## Caddy

В абхидхармистском понятии свабхава "склеены" два аспекта - содержательный и способ быть. Если мы скажем, что вещи есть благодаря чему-то, то пусть будет так. Но из этого и следует, что они не есть сами собой, потому что они есть благодаря чему-то отличному от себя. А если они есть сами собой, то тогда они не есть благодаря чему-то отличному от себя.
Категория свабхава, так как ее мыслят не-мадхьямики, некорректна в принципе.

----------


## Айвар

> "Причинно-зависимое возникновение" (pratityasamutpada) не означает, что одно происходит из другого. Это не отменяло бы самобытия возникших дхарм, и восприятие их как "я" было бы нормой. Но суть в том, что если есть одно, то есть и другое. В этом и проявляется связь причины и следствия. Обусловленное Возникновение следует рассматривать как круг, а не как цепь.


Конечно же это воззрение, которое легче всего представить как круг или как цепь. Именно поэтому Будда указывал что освобождение, возможно, если разомкнута одно звено цепи взаимозависимого происхождения. То есть, на примере одной связи можно понять все. Связь (одно из звеньев) это то, что удерживает нас в колесе сансары (перерождений) или по-другому - заблуждений. 

Будда навряд ли указывал (нам) на какую-то иного рода причинность вне этого колеса. Если бы таковая ненароком и обнаружилась, то она скорее всего была бы одним из звеньев цепи. Поэтому на вопрос о том, как эта (связь) происходит, нельзя ответить, вне рамок воззрения о дхарме (в особенности Четвертая Истина Пути). В противном случае, это будет напоминать артель "напрасный труд", где участники не отдают себе отчета в правильности своих намерений.

----------

Caddy (18.10.2011), Сергей Ч (18.10.2011)

----------


## До

> В абхидхармистском понятии свабхава "склеены" два аспекта - содержательный и способ быть. Если мы скажем, что вещи есть благодаря чему-то, то пусть будет так. Но из этого и следует, что они не есть сами собой, потому что они есть благодаря чему-то отличному от себя. А если они есть сами собой, то тогда они не есть благодаря чему-то отличному от себя.
> Категория свабхава, так как ее мыслят не-мадхьямики, некорректна в принципе.


У буддистов основное понятие не _свабхава_, а _дхарма_. Определяется не свабхава, а _дхарма через свабхаву_.
При этом _дхарма = свабхава = свалакшана = сварупа_ = и ещё можно десяток синонимов подыскать.
Сколько тут аспектов "склеено"? 25? (А _свалакшана_ и _свабхава_ разве это не прямо противоречащие друг другу _аспекты_? Но в "дхарме" они склеены, о чудо.)

Все эти определения даются не потому, что буддизм без них жить не может, а потому что они есть в индийской философии того времени, и это требование времени определить соответствие категорий, чтобы буддистов другие индусы просто поняли (и желательно правильно).
Но при этом эти термины определяются необычно с точки зрения индуса, а некоторе оттенки значения вообще отрицаются. Скажем дхарма это свабхава, это одно определение, но у дхармы нет свабхавы, это другое и оба верны в _разных_ смыслах.

(Кому лень было читать Карунадасу, вот краткая выдержка по теме.)



> “Dhammas are so called because they bear their own nature” (_attano sabhāvaṃ dhārentī ti dhammā_).2 ... If the dhamma has no function distinct from its sabhāva,4 and if dhamma and sabhāva denote the same thing,5 why is the dhamma invested with the function of bearing its own-nature? For this implies the recognition of an agency distinct from the dhamma. This, it is observed, is done not only to *conform with the inclinations* of those who are to be instructed,6 but also to impress upon us the fact that *there is no agent behind the dhamma*.7


Назвали сабхавой, чтоб подчеркнуть, что _нет агента_. А не для того чтоб утверждать агент, как вы думаете.




> Stated otherwise, the definition of dhamma as that which bears its own-nature means that any dhamma represents a distinct fact of empirical existence which is not shared by other dhammas. Hence sabhāva is also defined as that which is not held in common by others (anaññasādhāraṇa),10 as the nature peculiar to each dhamma (āveṇika-sabhāva),11 and as the own-nature is not predicable of other dhammas (asādhāraṇa-sabhāva).12 It is also observed that if the dhammas are said to have own-nature (saka-bhāva = sabhāva), *this is only a tentative device to drive home the point that there is no other-nature (parabhāva) from which they emerge and to which they finally lapse*.13


Прямо по теме треда про парабхаву. ("Мадхьямаке" учат в абхидхармистской школе, _не отрицающей свабхаву_.)




> Now this commentarial definition of dhamma as sabhāva poses an important problem, for it *seems* to go against an earlier Theravāda tradition recorded in the _Paṭisambhidāmagga_. This canonical text specifically states that the five aggregates are devoid of own-nature (sabhāvena-suññaṃ).14 Since the dhammas are the elementary constituents of the five aggregates, this should mean that the dhammas, too, are devoid of own-nature. What is more, does not the very use of the term sabhāva, despite all the qualifications under which it is used, give the impression that a given *dhamma exists in its own right?* And does this not amount to the admission that a *dhamma is some kind of substance?*


Чтоб ещё отсечь ещё _возможные_ ложные трактовки утверждают, что нет сабхавы.




> The commentators were not unaware of these implications and they therefore took the necessary steps to forestall such a conclusion. This they sought to do by *supplementing the former definition with another which actually nullifies the conclusion that the dhammas might be quasi-substances*. This additional definition states that a *dhamma is not that which bears its own-nature, but that which is borne by its own conditions* (_paccayehi dhāriyantī ti dhammā_).1


Эти все определения _дополняют_ друг друга, а не _противоречат_, как думаете вы с прасангиками.

----------

Caddy (18.10.2011), Сергей Ч (18.10.2011)

----------


## До

> А Вы не будете оспаривать, что модель обусловленного возникновения относится не к неким безначальным началам, или кальпам, а конкретно к текущему отрезку времени. Звенья обусловленного возникновения - не костяшки домино, толкающие друг друга, и не последовательная смена кинокадров. Каждое предшествующее звено делает возможным следующее, но продолжает существовать и после возникновения следующего. Судя по всему, связь куда более сложная и в целом рассматривать пратитья-самутпаду в качестве линейной последовательности будет неправильным.


Можно и так и так интерпретировать. Будда давал линейно, в таком виде это 2я БИ.

В круговом виде (как вы предлагаете) возможна интерпретация, что круг не разорвать.




> Например горение происходит при наличии кислорода. С исчезновением кислорода горение прекращается. Строго говоря, в рассматриваемой концепции  причинности нет ни причин, ни следствий, а есть лишь условия. Иначе прийдётся признать, что следствие содержится в причинах. А это ни так.


Не придётся. Причины, это и есть условия. Некоторые условия берём и по определённому критерию считаем причинами. Скажем, те условия, которые прекращаются к моменту следствия это "причины". Или еще как-нибудь. В буддийском контексте _как правило_ причины и условия просто _синонимы_ (и я их так и использую).




> Поэтому правильнее будет говорить не о возникновения "из другого", а об условиях  возникновения, пребывания, невозникновения или прекращения того или иного явления.


Что-то я разницы не уловил. Чем правильнее?




> А связь "причин" в пратитья-самутпаде следует назвать кондициональной,


От слова condition? Т.е. условие по английски.

Что-то я не улавливаю чем вам одни синонимы больше приглянулись чем другие. Смысл-то один.




> суть которой не опричинивание одного события другим, а взаимное обусловливание их возникновения.


Опричинивание одного события другим = взаимное обусловливание их возникновения.




> Иными словами, это не связь между отдельными самостоятельными сущностями, а определённый порядок течения событий.


Они самостоятельны в том что мы можем их _отличить_ от других. А в происхождении нет.




> Можно ли сказать, что причина производит следствие? Нельзя...


Ну и что, он цитирует аргументы Чандракирти, но это не значит что он согласен, что они верны или что они верны.

----------

Сергей Ч (18.10.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Чандракирти опровергает происхождение _вещей_ друг из дружки. А кто из буддистов так понимает бхаву и свабхаву? Только прасангики.

----------


## Caddy

> У буддистов основное понятие не _свабхава_, а _дхарма_. Определяется не свабхава, а _дхарма через свабхаву_.
> При этом _дхарма = свабхава = свалакшана = сварупа_ = и ещё можно десяток синонимов подыскать.
> Сколько тут аспектов "склеено"? 25? (А _свалакшана_ и _свабхава_ разве это не прямо противоречащие друг другу _аспекты_? Но в "дхарме" они склеены, о чудо.)


Изначально дхармы это то, что дано в опыте йогинов. А потом теоретики начали конструировать термины, ну и наконструировали  :Smilie:  Но, если рассуждать корректно, сварупа (или, если угодно, свалакшана) и свабхава совершенно не синонимы, потому что одно нужно для описания содержания (вот дхарма, которая по содержанию опознается всегда как та же, т.е. самотождественная), а второе - для описания способа быть (когда мы задаем вопрос: а откуда она взялась, что мы о ней говорим как о содержании? - по получается что она не существует сама по себе). Почему нужно ограничиваться в мышлении о существовании чего-то только содержательной стороной??? 




> Скажем дхарма это свабхава, это одно определение, но у дхармы нет свабхавы, это другое и оба верны в _разных_ смыслах.
> Назвали сабхавой, чтоб подчеркнуть, что _нет агента_. А не для того чтоб утверждать агент, как вы думаете.
> Прямо по теме треда про парабхаву. ("Мадхьямаке" учат в абхидхармистской школе, _не отрицающей свабхаву_.)
> Чтоб ещё отсечь ещё _возможные_ ложные трактовки утверждают, что нет сабхавы.
> Эти все определения _дополняют_ друг друга, а не _противоречат_, как думаете вы с прасангиками.


Ну в общем все ясно, теоретики, не продумав все сразу, создали неудачный, некорректный термин, и потом недоумевают, почему у здравомыслящих людей это вызывает недоумение  :Smilie:  Ну а поскольку мы, действительно, воспринимаем вещи, как самосущие, то такой термин ну никак нам не может помочь в преодолении фундаментального неведения  :Smilie:  Поэтому Нагарджуна и говорит: тот, кто видит эти четыре (свабхаву, парабхаву, бхаву и абхаву), тот не видит истины в буддийском Учении.

----------


## До

> Изначально дхармы это то, что дано в опыте йогинов. А потом теоретики начали конструировать термины, ну и наконструировали


Сказочки рассказывайте Парибку.




> Но, если рассуждать корректно, сварупа (или, если угодно, *свалакшана) и свабхава* совершенно не синонимы,


Согласны, что это противоположности?




> потому что одно нужно для описания содержания (вот дхарма, которая по содержанию опознается всегда как та же, т.е. самотождественная), а второе - для описания *способа быть (когда мы задаем вопрос: а откуда она взялась*,


"Способ быть", это вопрос КАК она существует, КАК она есть.
"Откуда она взялась", это вопрос _происхождения_.
*Это разные вопросы*. Одно с другим не связано.
Почему вы не думаете?




> Ну в общем все ясно, теоретики, не продумав все сразу, создали неудачный, некорректный термин, и потом недоумевают, почему у здравомыслящих людей это вызывает недоумение


Прямо детективная история. Расскажите её Парибку.




> Ну а поскольку мы, действительно, воспринимаем вещи, как самосущие, то такой термин ну никак нам не может помочь в преодолении фундаментального неведения


И это тоже.

----------


## Caddy

> Согласны, что это противоположности?


 Нет, они не противоположности, они - разные аспекты рассмотрения (описания) существования дхармы. 
Дхарма не имеет самосущности (своебытия, собственной природы, не существует сама по себе и т.п.), но на определенном (не предельном) уровне ее можно распознать по содержанию.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Чандракирти опровергает происхождение _вещей_ друг из дружки. А кто из буддистов так понимает бхаву и свабхаву? Только прасангики.


Он ничего не опровергает. Он лишь указывает на то, что при ближайшем рассмотрении причинно-следственной связи, мы оказываемся лицом к лицу с противоречивостью того утверждения, что причина порождает следствие, которого скорее всего придерживались брахманисты. Это говорит о том, что все философские категории справедливы применительно к описанию относительной реальности (санврити-сатья), но не пригодны для того, чтобы описать действительность как она есть (парамартха-сатья). Это осуществимо лишь силой сосредоточения на причинно-зависимом происхождении, при котором открывается видение природы всех дхарм- шуньяты.

----------


## До

> Нет, они не противоположности, они - разные аспекты рассмотрения (описания) существования дхармы.


(Это вы так хорошо следите за логикой дискуссии?)
Понятия противоположные? Речь не о дхармах сейчас.

К дхармам перейдём следующим вопросом - как же так что _противоположные_ аспекты _отождествляются_ как синонимы с одним и тем же предметом (дхармой). Заметьте, не дхармы _обладают_ двумя аспектами, а _синонимы_ свабхава = свалакшана = дхарма. Именно так у абхидхармистов определна свабхава, свалакшана и дхарма.




> Дхарма не имеет самосущности


Дхарма и есть самосущность.




> (своебытия, собственной природы, не существует сама по себе и т.п.),


Это что список синонимов самосущности или это разные значения которые может нести слово самосущности?




> но на определенном (не предельном) уровне ее можно распознать по содержанию.


На абсолютном конечно. _Парамартха_, это один из синонимов дхарм.

Почитайте статью Карунадасы. Оттуда вы поймёте, хоть чуть чуть, что сами абхидхармисты думают о дхармах.
Можно ли критиковать абхидхарму вообще неврубаясь в _мнение оппонента_?
Чтоб критиковать мнение опонента, нужно его сначала понять, не так ли?

----------


## До

> Он ничего не опровергает.


С этого и надо начинать. Следовательно, Чандракирти признаёт наличие свабхав. (И проиграл в диспуте заодно.)




> Он лишь указывает на то, что при ближайшем рассмотрении причинно-следственной связи, мы оказываемся лицом к лицу с противоречивостью того *утверждения, что причина порождает следствие, которого скорее всего придерживались брахманисты*.


Коммунисты не придерживались?




> Это говорит о том, что все философские категории справедливы применительно к описанию относительной реальности (санврити-сатья), но не пригодны для того, чтобы *описать действительность* как она есть (парамартха-сатья).


Абхидхармисты описывали без проблем.




> *Это осуществимо* лишь силой сосредоточения на причинно-зависимом происхождении, при котором открывается видение природы всех дхарм- шуньяты.


_Описание_ осуществимо силой сосредоточения?

А кстати говоря, Будда случаем не дал описание пратитьясамутпады? Что-то там про 12 чего-то...

----------


## Caddy

> Понятия противоположные? ...как же так что _противоположные_ аспекты _отождествляются_ как синонимы с одним и тем же предметом (дхармой). Заметьте, не дхармы _обладают_ двумя аспектами, а _синонимы_ свабхава = свалакшана = дхарма. Именно так у абхидхармистов определна свабхава, свалакшана и дхарма.


Некорректность языкового описания познавательного опыта  :Smilie:  





> Дхарма и есть самосущность.


Самосущность не может зависеть от факторов, на то она и самосущность. 





> _Парамартха_, это один из синонимов дхарм.


Для кого-то дхармы - парамартха, а для - самврити.

----------


## До

> Самосущность не может зависеть от факторов, на то она и самосущность.


Термин "самосущность" обозначает _свабхаву_ (свабхава - предмет нашего обсуждения). Соответственно, понимайте фразу "_Дхарма и есть самосущность_" как "_дхарма и есть свабхава_". С какой стати вы вдруг в каком-то другом смысле стали интерпретировать "самосущность"? Сбились с темы?

Не нравится термин "самосущность" для перевода "свабхавы" - претензии не ко мне. Предложите другой.




> Для кого-то дхармы - парамартха, а для - самврити.


Для «»? Прасангиков? Да. На то они и прасангики.

----------


## Caddy

> Термин "самосущность" обозначает _свабхаву_ (свабхава - предмет нашего обсуждения). Соответственно, понимайте фразу "_Дхарма и есть самосущность_" как "_дхарма и есть свабхава_". С какой стати вы вдруг в каком-то другом смысле стали интерпретировать "самосущность"? Сбились с темы?


Мало ли кто какими словами описывает свой опыт  :Smilie:  Тут все дело в искусности подбора языковых средств  :Smilie: 

Мне больше нравится вот так:
Дхарма не самосуща.
Ибо она произведена факторами.
Все, произведенное факторами, не есть самосущее.
Но дхарма произведена факторами.
Поэтому дхарма не самосуща.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Он лишь указывает на то, что при ближайшем рассмотрении причинно-следственной связи, мы оказываемся лицом к лицу с противоречивостью того утверждения, что причина порождает следствие


При ближайшем рассмотрении (то есть при доведении до абсурда с нарушением логики и подменой смыслов) Чандракирти опровергает любое утверждение.
Универсальный Растворитель!




> Это говорит о том, что все философские категории справедливы применительно к описанию относительной реальности (санврити-сатья), но не пригодны для того, чтобы описать действительность как она есть (парамартха-сатья).


Пратитъясамутпада--тоже?




> Это осуществимо лишь силой сосредоточения на причинно-зависимом происхождении, при котором открывается видение природы всех дхарм- шуньяты.


Силой сосредоточения на философской категории видится наличие свабхавы, которой нет?

----------


## До

> Мало ли кто какими словами описывает


Слова передают _смысл_.




> свой опыт


Мало ли у кого какой опыт, не так ли? Или вы фанатеете с чужого опыта?




> Мне больше нравится вот так:


Вопрос не в том кому как больше нравится. А как на самом деле.




> Дхарма не самосуща.


"Самосуща" у буддийских авторов (включая и Ч.), это "свабхава", а не то что вы думаете.
Поэтому _дхарма самосуща_.




> Ибо она произведена факторами.
> Все, произведенное факторами, не есть самосущее.
> Но дхарма произведена факторами.
> Поэтому дхарма не самосуща.


Предлагаете пообсуждать ваши фантазии?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Дхарма не самосуща.
> Ибо она произведена факторами.


Какими факторами произведено зеленое?
+ Про производство и происхождение вроде уже выяснили: нет его.

----------


## Caddy

> "Самосуща" у буддийских авторов (включая и Ч.), это "свабхава", а не то что вы думаете.
> Поэтому _дхарма самосуща_.


Удивительно! И еще кто-то пытался меня упрекать в догматизме!  :Smilie: 
Что такое "включая и Ч"?

Прежде чем что-то назвать чем-нибудь (допустим, той же свабхавой), надо что бы это что-то существовало, поэтому наклеивать ярлыки о самосущности, позабыв, что это с самого начала было не само по себе, а взялось откуда-то - глупость.

----------


## Caddy

> Какими факторами произведено зеленое?
> + Про производство и происхождение вроде уже выяснили: нет его.


Неужто Вы полагаете, что зеленое существует вне восприятия зеленого???
Говорилось о том, что неверно утверждать происхождение от себя, от иного, от обоих или беспричинно.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

То есть, не произведено, однако, цитирую, "произведено факторами".
Факторы--это иное или беспричинно?

----------


## Caddy

Факторы это не иное, поскольку факторы и то, что они произвели, мыслятся только как взаимосоотнесенные.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Факторы и то, что они произвели, мыслятся только как взаимосоотнесенные,
но зеленое-то не мыслится.

----------


## Caddy

Поскольку зеленое не имеет самосущности, то у него нет такого отношения с факторами, как иносущность.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Confused:  Что это значит?

----------


## Caddy

То что "при не имеющейся самосущности, иносущность не имеется" (с) Нет между факторами, породившими восприятие зеленого, и самим этим восприятием отношения "свой-иной"  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Я имел в виду, что зеленое--не мыслится. Вообще.
"Производящее" и "производимое", это же понятия. Как понятия, они могут быть взаимосвязаны, могут образовывать пару антонимов и т.п.
Но зелёное не понятие, оно воспринимается, поэтому рассуждение о взаимосвязи факторов и производного, то есть--о понятийном, тут не имеет силы.

----------


## Caddy

Т.е. Вы хотите сказать, что о нем нельзя адекватно выразиться?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Об опыте зеленого или кислого нельзя адекватно выразиться.
И вот, с чем же оно _взаимозависимо_?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> С этого и надо начинать. Следовательно, Чандракирти признаёт наличие свабхав. (И проиграл в диспуте заодно.)


Ну речь шла о происхождении из другого. Наличие свабхав только доказывает правоту Чандракирти в том диспуте. Разные по сущности (свабхаве) дхармы не могут быть причиной и следствием, иначе говоря причина не порождает следствие. Ничто вообще не может быть _порождено._  Причинно-следственная связь- это не строго линейная связь между отдельными самостоятельными сущностями (причиной и следствием), заключающаяся в опричинивании, а определённый порядок существования зависимости явлений. Ведь так и говорится, что нидана обуславливает (а не причиняет) возникновение следующей ниданы. И если бы причины и следствия были бы полностью линейными, то вселенная была бы полностью детерминистической, и никак нельзя было бы уйти от механики причинного процесса. Если бы они были полностью синхронными, то не было бы никакой связи между данным моментом и следующим, и все события были бы произвольными.




> Коммунисты не придерживались?


При чём тут коммунисты? )




> Абхидхармисты описывали без проблем.


Ага, а некоторые это описание видимо приняли за описание конечной действительности или абсолютной истины. Иначе говоря палец за луну!  А потом думают, где же просветление?  :Smilie:  




> _Описание_ осуществимо силой сосредоточения?
> 
> А кстати говоря, Будда случаем не дал описание пратитьясамутпады? Что-то там про 12 чего-то...


Нет, силой соредоточения осуществляется постижение того, на что указывает это описание. Если бы пратитья-самутпада постигалась с помощью логического дискурса, просветлённых было бы намного больше. Не зря говорится, что невежественные люди застревают в словах, как слон в грязи.
Хотя Будда утверждает, что все его учения истинны, – ни один из его умелых способов не был полезной фикцией, – их нужно отбросить после того, как получил от них всю пользу на практике. Истинное, но обусловленное знание ставится на службу безусловной задаче: освобождению настолько полному, что ни одна обусловленная истина не может его охватить.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> При ближайшем рассмотрении (то есть при доведении до абсурда с нарушением логики и подменой смыслов) Чандракирти опровергает любое утверждение.


До абсурда Чандракирти доводит логику своих опонентов! )





> Пратитъясамутпада--тоже?


_ "Тот, кто видит взаимозависимое возникновение - тот видит Дхамму. Кто видит Дхамму, тот видит взаимозависимое возникновение"_. Согласитесь, что видение пратитья-самутпады и её пусть даже умелое описание- это разное.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> До абсурда Чандракирти доводит логику своих опонентов! )


Если у него есть оппоненты, 
то есть и тезисы, которым оппонируют,
ведь оппоненты не самосущи,
а оппонирование взаимозависимо.  :Smilie: 




> _ "Тот, кто видит взаимозависимое возникновение - тот видит Дхамму. Кто видит Дхамму, тот видит взаимозависимое возникновение"_. Согласитесь, что видение пратитья-самутпады и её пусть даже умелое описание- это разное.


Видение пратитъясамутпады имеет место номинально, или в абсолютном смысле?

----------


## Caddy

> Об опыте зеленого или кислого нельзя адекватно выразиться.


Вот, отлично!!! Тогда не надо выдвигать никаких тезисов и заниматься теоретизированием! Всякие аргументы о происхождении из иного и т.д. - в топку  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Видение пратитъясамутпады имеет место номинально, или в абсолютном смысле?


Пробуждение Будды по сути состоит в открытии пратитья-самутпады (Взаимозависимого Возникновения). Поэтому я и написал, что знание пратитья-самутпады из описания и её постижение на непосредственном опыте, силой сосредоточения, должно быть разные вещи, иначе бы все становились пробуждёнными от концептуального постижения зависимого возникновения. Знание закономерности этого принципа даёт возможность отслеживать ход причинных процессов, и избегать их, умело позволяя им рассеиваться. Поэтому, учения Будды, в частности пратитья-самутпада, должны служить умелыми мыслями на пути к Освобождению, а не оставаться некой метафизической системой, чтобы её придерживались просто ради истинности.
Непосредственное знание того, что в  вещах нет неизменной сущности, что они являются "пустыми", приводит к отбрасыванию привязанности и жажды к ним, к миру, к существованию, т.е. к становлению буддой. Концептуальное знание зависимого возникновения этого не даёт, но служит основой пути.

----------


## Caddy

Тот, кто _видит_ пратитью-самутпаду, _видит_, что нет прекращения и нет порождения, нет пресечения и нет вечности, нет ни единственности и ни множественности, нет приходящего и уходящего, и это_ видение_ ведет к успокоению блуждания мыслей и это есть благо.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вот, отлично!!! Тогда не надо выдвигать никаких тезисов и заниматься теоретизированием! Всякие аргументы о происхождении из иного и т.д. - в топку


Я вроде меньше всех теоретизировал. Указывал только на известное в миру и на логические ошибки--работал для вас добрым прасангиком.

----------


## До

> Удивительно! И еще кто-то пытался меня упрекать в догматизме!


Не я.




> Что такое "включая и Ч"?


"Ч." это сокращение от Чандракирти, выступление которого тема треда.




> Прежде чем что-то назвать чем-нибудь (допустим, той же свабхавой), надо что бы это что-то существовало, поэтому наклеивать ярлыки о самосущности, позабыв, что это с самого начала было не само по себе, а взялось откуда-то - глупость.


Прежде чем спорить с оппонентом, надо понять что он имеет ввиду.

А не как некоторые буддологи-буддисты упиваться собственными философскими фантазиями _на тему_ МП.
Лично меня сама МП интересует, а не её производные парибковады.

----------


## До

> Ну речь шла о происхождении из другого. Наличие свабхав только доказывает правоту Чандракирти в том диспуте. Разные по сущности (свабхаве) дхармы не могут быть причиной и следствием,


А они есть.




> иначе говоря причина не порождает следствие.


omg.




> Ничто вообще не может быть _порождено._


А дети?




> Причинно-следственная связь- это не строго линейная связь между отдельными самостоятельными сущностями (причиной и следствием), заключающаяся в опричинивании, а определённый порядок существования зависимости явлений. Ведь так и говорится, что нидана обуславливает (а не причиняет) возникновение следующей ниданы. И если бы причины и следствия были бы полностью линейными, то вселенная была бы полностью детерминистической, и никак нельзя было бы уйти от механики причинного процесса. Если бы они были полностью синхронными, то не было бы никакой связи между данным моментом и следующим, и все события были бы произвольными.


Больше дела меньше слов.




> Ага, а некоторые это *описание* видимо приняли за *описание* конечной действительности или абсолютной истины. Иначе говоря палец за луну!


Вы наверное хотели сказать, что они приняли "описание" за "действительность", а не за "описание действительности".
Принять _описание_ за _описание_ вроде бы нормально?




> А потом думают, где же просветление?


Кого-то конкретного имеете ввиду?




> Не зря говорится, что невежественные люди застревают в словах, как слон в грязи.


Это о вас.

----------


## До

> До абсурда Чандракирти доводит логику своих опонентов! )


А свою нет?




> Согласитесь, что видение пратитья-самутпады и её пусть даже умелое описание- это разное.


У вас нарушение логической связи.

(Вчера, 16:53 #312) Вы сначала утверждали что описать абс. истину не возможно.
(#313, #318) Вам возражают приводя в пример описание _пратитьясамутпады_.
(#333) На это вы пишете что _видение пратитьясамутпады и её описание это разное_.

Так описал Будда пратиьясамутпаду или нет? Как там с первоначальным тезисом?

----------


## До

> Вот, отлично!!! Тогда не надо выдвигать никаких тезисов и заниматься теоретизированием! Всякие аргументы о происхождении из иного и т.д. - в топку


Аргументы не сработали. Увы.
Вроде бы об этом и был тред - виртуально поспорить с Чандракирти (в лице Кончок Церинг Палцанга).

----------


## Айвар

> Изначально дхармы это то, что дано в опыте йогинов. А потом теоретики начали конструировать термины, ну и наконструировали  Но, если рассуждать корректно, сварупа (или, если угодно, свалакшана) и свабхава совершенно не синонимы, потому что одно нужно для описания содержания (вот дхарма, которая по содержанию опознается всегда как та же, т.е. самотождественная), а второе - для описания способа быть (когда мы задаем вопрос: а откуда она взялась, что мы о ней говорим как о содержании? - по получается что она не существует сама по себе). Почему нужно ограничиваться в мышлении о существовании чего-то только содержательной стороной??? 
> 
> 
> 
> Ну в общем все ясно, теоретики, не продумав все сразу, создали неудачный, некорректный термин, и потом недоумевают, почему у здравомыслящих людей это вызывает недоумение  Ну а поскольку мы, действительно, воспринимаем вещи, как самосущие, то такой термин ну никак нам не может помочь в преодолении фундаментального неведения  Поэтому Нагарджуна и говорит: тот, кто видит эти четыре (свабхаву, парабхаву, бхаву и абхаву), тот не видит истины в буддийском Учении.


Лишь одно существо может всерьез интересоваться опытом недвойственного восприятия, то которое осознало Первую Благородную. Для остальных людей это лишь теоретические выкладки. Когда есть субъект есть и объект, когда есть субъект есть страдание и заблуждение. Дхарма это то, что недвойственно, то, что лежит за пределами разделения на двойственное и недвойственное. Какое вы можете этому определение? Дхарма (учение) не отделимо от дхармического видения, для которого все явления это лишь обстоятельства прихода (или ухода, как вам больше нравится.)
Имеет ли такая дхарма признаки? - Только такие которые указываю на путь освобождения от заблуждения. Освобождение и дхарма находятся вне времени. Время (идея времени) отражает концептуальное, двойственное мышление.


Чтобы правильно отражать причинные связи Будда использует 12 звенье и это помощь на пути, а не очередная теория. Неправильное, ограниченное, искаженное использование причинности это и есть существование.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Пробуждение Будды по сути состоит в открытии пратитья-самутпады (Взаимозависимого Возникновения). Поэтому я и написал, что знание пратитья-самутпады из описания и её постижение на непосредственном опыте, силой сосредоточения, должно быть разные вещи, иначе бы все становились пробуждёнными от концептуального постижения зависимого возникновения.


Разницу между зазубриванием и пониманием я представляю.

Но какое же отношение ПС имеет к "взаимозависимости"? взаимозависимы могут быть понятия: "вперед-назад", "давать-брать".
ПС как бы о причинности: при условии авидьи происходят самскары, не наоборот.

Будда дал поверхностное учение о причинном происхождении, а постигаем, оказывается, взаимозависимость понятий?

----------


## Chikara

> Дхарма это то, что недвойственно, то, что лежит за пределами разделения на двойственное и недвойственное.


Айвар, за пределами недвойственности дхармы уже нет.

----------


## Caddy

> Я вроде меньше всех теоретизировал. Указывал только на известное в миру и на логические ошибки--работал для вас добрым прасангиком.


Если Вы не теоретизируете и ничего не утверждаете, то с Вами вобщем-то никто и не спорит.  :Smilie: 
Логических ошибок в рассуждениях прасангиков (во всяком в тех рассуждениях, что я изучала), нет.

----------


## До

> Логических ошибок в рассуждениях прасангиков (во всяком в тех рассуждениях, что я изучала), нет.


Только.. прасангики говорят о _свабхаве_, а вы обсуждая их тезисы, о _самосущности_ (совершенно другое понятие западной философии).
Такое расхождение о чём то да говорит.

----------


## Caddy

> Прежде чем спорить с оппонентом, надо понять что он имеет ввиду.


То, что имеет в виду оппонент, он сам выразил некорректно, создав двусмысленный термин. Произведенное не может называться свабхавой. Это абсурд. Если у чего-то есть свое бытие, то оно не может ни отчего зависеть. У дхарм нет своей сущности, потому что эта сущность обусловлена.

----------


## Айвар

> Пробуждение Будды по сути состоит в открытии пратитья-самутпады (Взаимозависимого Возникновения). Поэтому я и написал, что знание пратитья-самутпады из описания и её постижение на непосредственном опыте, силой сосредоточения, должно быть разные вещи, иначе бы все становились пробуждёнными от концептуального постижения зависимого возникновения. Знание закономерности этого принципа даёт возможность отслеживать ход причинных процессов, и избегать их, умело позволяя им рассеиваться. Поэтому, учения Будды, в частности пратитья-самутпада, должны служить умелыми мыслями на пути к Освобождению, а не оставаться некой метафизической системой, чтобы её придерживались просто ради истинности.
> Непосредственное знание того, что в  вещах нет неизменной сущности, что они являются "пустыми", приводит к отбрасыванию привязанности и жажды к ним, к миру, к существованию, т.е. к становлению буддой. Концептуальное знание зависимого возникновения этого не даёт, но служит основой пути.


Наверное, сосредоточение это размышление и анализ, на основании трех принципов бытия. Потому что только такое использование знания приводит к опосредованному выводу о пустотности и пр. Далее, мы же не будем без конца прокручивать одно и тоже знание, или не будем пытаться сделать свой первый все еще сырой опыт ясности солнцем для всех. В принципе, чтобы продолжать, нам достаточно крохи удовлетворения и блаженства. Опыт оказался верен! Что еще? Непосредственное переживание по-видимому не за горами ... Нам только надо продолжать и отбросить сомнение. Все мысли двойственны так можно перефразировать Первую Истину. Имеется причина - это заблуждение. Энергия проявлений безгранична. Путь вне времени.

----------


## Caddy

> Только.. прасангики говорят о _свабхаве_, а вы обсуждая их тезисы, о _самосущности_ (совершенно другое понятие западной философии).
> Такое расхождение о чём то да говорит.





> Дхарма и есть самосущность.


Если оппоненты не считают, что дхарма существует сама по себе, то тогда спорить не о чем. Но только это и означает, что она не самосуща.

----------


## Айвар

> Айвар, за пределами недвойственности дхармы уже нет.


Недвойственность и есть дхармическое видение (простите что все еще пользуюсь словами и обозначениями.) О дхарме нельзя сказать что она есть или нет. В данных обстоятельствах это наше обусловленное видение. Ничто не мешает предположить, что за пределами недвойственности "существует" огромный мир, гораздо более "обширный" чем наши представления, опыт йогинов этому не противоречит.

----------

Caddy (19.10.2011)

----------


## До

> То, что имеет в виду оппонент, он сам выразил некорректно, создав двусмысленный термин.


Речь о Чандракирти (тема треда).




> Произведенное не может называться свабхавой. Это абсурд. Если у чего-то есть свое бытие, то оно не может ни отчего зависеть. У дхарм нет своей сущности, потому что эта сущность обусловлена.


Бла бла бла.

----------


## До

> Если оппоненты не считают, что дхарма существует сама по себе, то тогда спорить не о чем. Но только это и означает, что она не самосуща.


Не считают в том и дело. Чандракирти побеждает 1) или непонятно кого, 2) или ошибся в аргументации.

----------

Caddy (19.10.2011)

----------


## Caddy

Если дхарма не существует сама по себе, т.е. она не самосуща, то немыслимо, что она обладает иносущностью по отношению к своим факторам.

----------


## Caddy

> Чтобы правильно отражать причинные связи Будда использует 12 звеньев и это помощь на пути, а не очередная теория. Неправильное, ограниченное, искаженное использование причинности это и есть существование.


 :Kiss:

----------


## До

> Если дхарма не существует сама по себе, т.е. она не самосуща, то немыслимо, что она обладает иносущностью по отношению к своим факторам.


В смысле небусловленности дхарма не самосуща, с этим согласны и абхидхармисты. В смысле собственного признака (свалакшана) - дхарма обладает собстенной сущностью (свабхава). Другими словами, дхарма бытийствует ([сва]бхава) как собственный признак (свалакшана).

При этом понятно, что одна дхарма происходит от других дхарм. И не происходит от себя или от другой дхармы. Со всем этим согласны и абхидхармисты. С кем спорит Чандракирти?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (19.10.2011)

----------


## Caddy

> В смысле собственного признака (свалакшана) - дхарма обладает собственной сущностью (свабхава). Другими словами, дхарма бытийствует ([сва]бхава) как собственный признак (свалакшана).


Вот это и называется "бла-бла-бла", как Вы соизволили выразиться.  :Smilie:  
Т.е. по тому, что кем-то замечен некоторый признак, делается вывод о собственном бытии дхармы?

----------


## До

> Вот это и называется "бла-бла-бла", как Вы соизволили выразиться.  Т.е. по тому, что кем-то замечен некоторый признак, делается вывод о собственном бытии дхармы?


Ну _бла бла бла_ значит вся Абхидхарма, почтенная Caddy. Изгибаюсь в глубоком поклоне.

----------


## Caddy

Абхидхарма служит йогину в качестве опоры для тренировки праджни и т.д. Но из этого не следует, что теоретические конструкции, которые были созданы абхидхармистами, адекватно описывают то, что есть.

----------


## До

> Абхидхарма служит йогину в качестве опоры для тренировки праджни и т.д. Но из этого не следует, что теоретические конструкции, которые были созданы абхидхармистами, адекватно описывают то, что есть.


1. Бредите, прости господи.

2. Не надо считать абхидхармистов дураками.

3. Тренировали праджню на неадекватных, ошибочных описаниях? Круто придумали.

4. И самое смачное, что вы этот вывод делаете на том основании, что не понимаете и не хотите понимать что имели ввиду абхидхармисты. В стиле: "_Я не понимаю почему они сказзали 'свабхава' и поэтому они дураки_".

----------


## Caddy

Можно ли назвать свабхавой воды жар?

----------


## До

> То, что имеет в виду оппонент, он сам выразил некорректно, создав двусмысленный термин.


Многие _термины_ двусмысленны, а то и тресмысленны, пятисмысленны и более.
Банально загляните в любой словарь.
Для студентки Парибка, это станет неожиданным и полезным открытием об устройстве речи, на которой мы все говорим.




> Произведенное не может называться свабхавой.


(Почитайте еще раз цитату Рудого, что я приводил.)

Свабхава это _аспект бытия_, вы же что-то такое сами писали?
*Как* _существует_ дхарма - так-то и так-то.
Свабхава это собственное существование дхармы. Т.е. относящееся к самому предмету. Как она сама существует.
Её собственная сущность. Чем она является сама по себе.

Так вот свабхавность дхармы утверждает отсуствие у неё носителя. Так как свабхава там тождественна свалакшане. Та же самая мысль, когда говорится _дхарма дхармин абхеда_ - что дхарма _не отлична_ от носителя дхармы (т.е. его просто нет). Та же самая идея говорится утвержденеим что _свабхава = свалакшана_.
Можете провести параллель: дхарма = свалакшана - аспект явления (формы), качество; и дхармин = свабхава - аспект бытия (сущности). А затем что первое = второму.
Абхидхармисты понимают свабхаву именно так.

Вы (вместе с Чандракирти) придумываете левую трактовку используя _передёргивание_ - подмена смысла термина совершенно другим понятием. То есть искажаете утверждение опонента (автоматом проиграли в диспуте, если это заметят). А затем это "победно" "опровергаете". Только опровержение собственной глупости оппонента не касается.




> Это абсурд. Если у чего-то есть свое бытие, то оно не может ни отчего зависеть. У дхарм нет своей сущности, потому что эта сущность обусловлена.


Наличие _сущности_ причинности не противоречит. Прикиньте?

----------


## До

> Можно ли назвать свабхавой воды жар?


Это что наводящий вопрос? Сформулируйте полностью тезис.

----------


## До

*Caddy*, у вас такой подход к опровержению: оппонент говорит - "_на уроке труда мы делали стул_", вы - "_вы или теоретик-дурак потому что 'стул' термин двусмысленный, или же вы не делали стул на трудах, так как его делают в туалете_".

----------


## Caddy

> Это что наводящий вопрос? Сформулируйте полностью тезис.


Исходя из абхидхармистского определения свабхавы, как того, что присуще дхарме как самой, можно ли назвать жар свабхавой воды?

----------


## Caddy

> Наличие _сущности_ причинности не противоречит. Прикиньте?


Сущность, обусловленная причинами, не называется самосущностью.

----------


## До

> Исходя из абхидхармистского определения свабхавы, как того, что присуще дхарме как самой, можно ли назвать жар свабхавой огня?


Жар это свабхава жара. А огонь свабхава огня. Если это синонимы у вас, тогда это одно и то же. Но если вы их различаете, то это разное.
Махабхута _огонь_ есть в абхидхарме.

У вас лажа в вопросе следующая - вы спрашиваете про "_назвать_", а назвать можно что угодно чем угодно (а потом объяснить что это значит). Так что это или глупость, или намеренная попытка подловить. Никто не обсуждает в абхидхарме что чем можно _назвать_. Это к прасангикам, для них существуют только слова.

----------


## До

> Сущность, обусловленная причинами, не называется самосущностью.


Развивайте интеллект, ради бога.

----------


## Caddy

:Embarrassment:  Я просто написала не то слово в вопросе, поскольку, похоже, смрити на время было утрачено из-за внешних обстоятельств.  :Frown:  Я хотела всего лишь подкорректировать свой изначальный вопрос: исходя из абхидхармистского определения свабхавы, как того, что присуще дхарме как самой, будет ли жар свабхавой воды?

----------


## Caddy

> У вас лажа в вопросе следующая - вы спрашиваете про "_назвать_", а назвать можно что угодно чем угодно (а потом объяснить что это значит). Так что это или глупость, или намеренная попытка подловить. Никто не обсуждает в абхидхарме что чем можно _назвать_. Это к прасангикам, для них существуют только слова.


Абхидхармисты создали термины, т.е. они занимались языковой работой. Разве запрещено заниматься критикой их языковых конструкций?

----------


## До

> Я хотела всего лишь подкорректировать свой изначальный вопрос: исходя из абхидхармистского определения свабхавы, как того, что присуще дхарме как самой, будет ли жар свабхавой воды?


Вода распадётся при анализе на _жар_ и прочее. (Это если мы допускаем что жар это есть такая дхарма.)

----------


## До

> Абхидхармисты создали термины, т.е. они занимались языковой работой.


Язык создали не абхидхармисты. Абхидхармисты наполнили смыслами свой дискурс. А ваша "критика" это вырвать термин из _контекста_ и проинтерпретировать его в каком-нибудь санкхьяическом (или вообще современном) смысле В абхидхармическом тексте. А потом это "опровергнуть".

По вашему абхидхармисты должны были придумать абсолютно новые слова? Это фантастически наивное требование.




> Разве запрещено заниматься критикой их языковых конструкций?


Не запрещено, но это _глупость_. Критиковать надо _смыслы_. Сначала их _понять_, конечно.

Но под _критику слов_ хорошо подходит деятельность прасангиков, тут вы интуитивно попали в точку.

----------


## Caddy

> Свабхава это _аспект бытия_, вы же что-то такое сами писали?
> *Как* _существует_ дхарма - так-то и так-то.
> Свабхава это собственное существование дхармы. Т.е. относящееся к самому предмету. Как она сама существует.
> Её собственная сущность. Чем она является сама по себе.


Прежде чем описывать, как нечто существует (по содержанию), это что-то должно быть. Дхарма вообще никак не есть сама по себе, поскольку она обнаруживается в результате _деятельности_ йогина. Поэтому нет разницы между составным и дхармами, которые _содержательн_о просты, - и то и другое несамостоятельно в своем существовании и не имеет самобытия. Не замечать, что полагание самосущности, это просто мысль, и что этого нет в самих вещах, это нехорошо.

----------


## До

> Прежде чем описывать, как нечто существует (по содержанию), это что-то должно быть.


Пратиьясамутпада есть? Хотя вы наверняка скажете, что нет.




> Дхарма вообще никак не есть сама по себе, поскольку она обнаруживается в результате _деятельности_ йогина.


Есть такая дхарма _тришна_, она есть не только у тех кто её обнаруживает. Есть еще рупа дхармы и так далее.

Как там говорил Будда - приходит Татхагата или нет, а это дхармовость остается неизменной...

Я фигею, короче, чему вас Парибок буддологобуддист научил. Надо не у простого буддиста учиться, а хотябы у буддийского *учителя*. Потому что буддист (тем более такой [за]умный как профессиональный философ) вам задвинет собственные заморочки и не заметит.




> *Поэтому* нет разницы между составным и дхармами, которые _содержательн_о просты, - и то и другое несамостоятельно в своем существовании и не имеет самобытия.


Поэтому - почему? Потому что вам по фиг? Сильный аргумент. Абхидхармисты плачут в уголке.




> Не замечать, что полагание самосущности, это просто мысль, и что этого нет в самих вещах, это нехорошо.


Полагание самосущности это мысль - у прасангиков. Всем остальным дхармы просто даны (_как_ явления). (Существуют _как_ явления - опять это противное "как".)

----------


## До

> Вода распадётся при анализе на _жар_ и прочее. (Это если мы допускаем что жар это есть такая дхарма.)


Кстати, есть же такая _махабхута_ вода, я и забыл. Так вот её  и _жар-огонь_ отождествить нельзя, это будут две отдельные дхармы. Их можно _выводом_ соотнести к одному предмету (такой предмет уже будет _праджняпти_, составной).

----------

Caddy (19.10.2011)

----------


## Caddy

> Есть такая дхарма _тришна_, она есть не только у тех кто её обнаруживает. Есть еще рупа дхармы и так далее.


А кто тришну вообще выделил? Откуда мы про нее знаем? Вы что-то вычленяете из бытия, а потом говорите, что оно само есть. Это первое. А второе: тришна случается при стечении обстоятельств, а значит она не существует сама по себе, она пуста от самосущности. Абхидхармисты очень неудачно приравняли свалакшану и свабхаву, потому что это ну никак не синонимы. Какое-то детское видение мира получается: я заметил это как это, значит оно есть само по себе... Такая наивная онтология.

----------


## До

> А кто тришну вообще выделил?


Будда. Был такой, слыхали?




> Откуда мы про нее знаем?


Много способов.




> Вы что-то вычленяете из бытия, а потом говорите, что оно само есть.


Вы слово _сущность_ понимаете? Вы же сами давали нормальное определение: "_Есть мнение, что свабхава это то, что делает нечто самим собой._" Вы от него отрекаетесь?




> Это первое. А второе: тришна случается при стечении обстоятельств, а значит она не существует сама по себе, она пуста от самосущности.


Сущность от самосущности отличате?




> Абхидхармисты очень неудачно приравняли свалакшану и свабхаву,


Очень удачно.




> потому что это ну никак не синонимы.


Конечно не синонимы, а противоположности. Я же вам ещё 10 страниц назад это говорил.




> Какое-то детское видение мира получается:


По себе не мерьте других. Только напрасно опозоритесь.
Когда вы говорите о гениях и умнейших людях, если кажется, что они ошиблись, что-то там у них по детски или глупо - то это скорей всего не у них ошибка.




> я заметил это как это, значит оно есть само по себе... Такая наивная онтология.


Про феноменологию слышали?

----------


## Caddy

Эти оба слова (свалакшана и свабхава), как их трактуют абхидхармисты, описывают по сути только СОДЕРЖАНИЕ (так что никакие они не перпендикулярные). Вот в этом-то вся проблема! Выявили нечто содержательно простое, и дали несколько определений, как оно видится. Но в этом ли заключается самосущность? Почему обходится стороной рассмотрение того, как оно дано в опыте не по содержанию, а по тому, каким образом оно предстало? Хотя это последнее так же не трудно проследить, как и наличие чего-то по содержанию.
Какой-то абсурд: нечто, признаваемое созданным условиями, вдруг обретает собственную сущность. Если у него есть собсвенная сущность, то зачем условия? А если это сделано условиями, то оно не само.

В общем, могу сказать так. Мне понятна позиция абхидхармистов, и предпосылки для такого содержательного наполнения ими вышеупомянутых терминов; мне понятна критика этих терминов со стороны мадхьямиков. Дальше каждый волен выбирать то, что ему кажется более убедительным  :Smilie:  В случае того или иного выбора мы, как известно, не будем одиноки  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Эти оба слова (свалакшана и свабхава), как их трактуют абхидхармисты, описывают по сути только СОДЕРЖАНИЕ (так что никакие они не перпендикулярные).


Понятие лево и право у вас тоже "не перпендикулярные"? Т.е. два утверждения что "нечто слева" и "нечто справа" для вас не противоречат друг другу. И если сказать что _лево = право_, то противоречия тоже нет, всё нормально.




> Почему *обходится стороной* рассмотрение того, как оно дано в опыте не по содержанию, а по тому, *каким образом оно предстало*?


А _свалакшана_ это что по вашему?

И после этого вы говорите что свалакшана не противоречит свабхаве?




> Какой-то абсурд


Вы с таким подходом что-то изучаете - постоянно считая предмет изучения _абсурдом_?




> : нечто, признаваемое созданным условиями, вдруг обретает собственную сущность.


Имеет _сущность_. "Собственную" это возвратная форма.




> Если у него есть собсвенная сущность, то зачем условия?


Это я уже объяснял раз 10.




> А если это сделано условиями, то оно не само.


Похоже я трачу время похоже понапрасну.




> В общем, могу сказать так. Мне понятна позиция абхидхармистов,


В свете того что вы тут пишете (см. "_какой-то абсурд_") — сомневаюсь.




> и предпосылки для такого содержательного наполнения ими вышеупомянутых терминов; мне понятна критика этих терминов со стороны мадхьямиков.


Критика _терминов_, да, тут я согласен. Фактически это гениальная разгадка деятельности прасангиков.




> Дальше каждый волен выбирать то, что ему кажется более убедительным  В случае того или иного выбора мы, как известно, не будем одиноки


Умные люди не вольны, а обусловленны правильным познанием.
А некоторые могут выбирать что им больше нравится: 2+2=4 или 2+2=5, в том и другом выборе они не останутся одиноки. А это главное.

----------


## Caddy

До, скажите, пожалуйста, если мы распознали красное (красное - это ведь дхарма, не так ли?), что здесь лакшана, а что свабхава?

----------


## До

> До, скажите, пожалуйста, если мы распознали красное (красное - это ведь дхарма, не так ли?), что здесь лакшана, а что свабхава?


Свалакшана красного, это (единичное) красное. А на счет свабхавы вспомните как я писал много раз что дхарма=свабхава=свалакшана. Короче говоря для дхарм это одно и то же. Такое определение у дхарм.

----------


## Caddy

Ясно. Спасибо.
А вот два таких определения той же самой дхармы - 1) красное это красное; 2) красное возникло в результате стечения факторов; - не совпадают.
И в том, и в другом случае это _наше_ (т.е. сделанное с нашей стороны) определение. Вот так нам даны дхармы.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Вы не различаете факт восприятия (дхарму) ||, общее понятие "красное" (под которое этот частный факт подходит), и умозаключение "данное событие возникло в результате стечения данных факторов".

----------


## До

> А вот два таких определения той же самой дхармы - 1) красное это красное; 2) красное возникло в результате стечения факторов; - не совпадают.


Очевидно, не той же самой. Общий признак это _саманьялакшана_.




> И в том, и в другом случае это _наше_ (т.е. сделанное с нашей стороны) определение. Вот так нам даны дхармы.


Только прасангикам.

----------


## Caddy

> Вы не различаете факт восприятия (дхарму) ||, общее понятие "красное" (под которое этот частный факт подходит), и умозаключение "данное событие возникло в результате стечения данных факторов".


Почему нужно рассматривать только результат восприятия в отрыве от его процессуальности? 
То, что красное существует как само, т.е. как свабхава, это тоже умозаключение. Этого нет в объекте, здесь есть деятельность ума в отношении объекта.

----------


## Айвар

> *Как* _существует_ дхарма - так-то и так-то.
> Свабхава это собственное существование дхармы. Т.е. относящееся к самому предмету. Как она сама существует.
> Её собственная сущность. Чем она является сама по себе.


Из Дхаммапады Глава 1
1. Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть – разум, из разума они сотворены. 
Если кто-нибудь говорит или делает с нечистым разумом, 
то за ним следует несчастье, как колесо за следом везущего. 

2. Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть – разум, из разума они сотворены. 
Если кто-нибудь говорит или делает с чистым разумом, 
то за ним следует счастье, как неотступная тень. 

5. Ибо никогда в этом мире ненависть не прекращается ненавистью,  
но отсутствием ненависти прекращается она. Вот извечная дхамма.

----------


## До

> Из Дхаммапады Глава 1
> 1. Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть – разум, из разума они сотворены. 
> Если кто-нибудь говорит или делает с нечистым разумом, 
> то за ним следует несчастье, как колесо за следом везущего. 
> 
> 2. Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть – разум, из разума они сотворены. 
> Если кто-нибудь говорит или делает с чистым разумом, 
> то за ним следует счастье, как неотступная тень. 
> 
> ...


Эти строфы я помню и так. На что вы отвечаете я не понял.

----------


## До

> Почему нужно рассматривать только результат восприятия в отрыве от его процессуальности?


Потому что.




> То, что красное существует как само, т.е. как свабхава, это тоже умозаключение. Этого нет в объекте, здесь есть деятельность ума в отношении объекта.


Дхармы *даны*. Понимаете что это значит? О _феноменологии_ слышали?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхармы *даны*. Понимаете что это значит? О _феноменологии_ слышали?


Во как! Оказывается, реалисты - это не прасангики, а феноменологи.
И кому же они даны? А главное - кем?

----------

Caddy (20.10.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> Но под _критику слов_ хорошо подходит деятельность прасангиков, тут вы интуитивно попали в точку.


У прасангиков речь идет о проверке смысла облаченного в слова, а смысл это то, насколько глубоко вы понимаете взаимосвязь. Ведь любая мысль преходяща, что является ее материальным остатком? - Можно сказать, что пустота или ничто, но это крайность. Так как вслед за одной мыслью следует другая. Но и это еще не проблема. Проблема возникает в связи с желание взять под контроль мысли. Собствеенно абсурдность этой ситуации я называю двойственностью - одна мысль пробует контролировать другую. Как следствие, мысли множатся, а сомнение становится неотъемлемым свойством всго процесса мышления, хотя в идеале это может выглядеть как все возрастающая тяга к совершенству - на деле же, все больше абсурда.

----------


## До

> Во как! Оказывается, реалисты - это не прасангики, а феноменологи. И кому же они даны? А главное - кем?


Никому и никем. Спасибо что спросили.

----------


## Айвар

> Эти строфы я помню и так. На что вы отвечаете я не понял.


Дхармы - лучшая часть разума, они рождены из чистого разума. Просто мне не понятно как можно определять дхармы исходя из чего-то другого. Будда говорит, что есть вечная Дхарма, и она обусловлена прекращением (гнева). А ведь гнев это вторичный признак раздражения и несогласия с мыслями другого. Значит на что нам в первую очередь следует обратить внимание? - На несогласие, способность судить и сравнивать ...

----------


## До

> Дхармы - лучшая часть разума, они рождены из чистого разума. Просто мне не понятно как можно определять дхармы исходя из чего-то другого.


Из другого они не определяются. Феноменология же идеализм, следовательно сознание _первично_.




> Будда говорит, что есть вечная Дхарма, и она обусловлена прекращением (гнева). А ведь гнев это вторичный признак раздражения и несогласия с мыслями другого. Значит на что нам в первую очередь следует обратить внимание? - На несогласие, способность судить и сравнивать ...


Лучшая дхарма - это _нирвана_. Клеша _гнева_, это не вторичный признак чего-то, а так называется дхарма _двеша_, которая собственно к _эмоции гнева_ отношение имеет косвенное, просто так принято переводить её название. Я исхожу из того что все собеседники правильно понимают какие оригиналы стоят за русскими словами.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Никому и никем.


ну наверное не совсем так. Вроде как получается, что дхармы даны дхармам. Эта взаимная данность (взаимозависимость) и образует круговорот сансары. Тогда в качестве объекта окончательного познания следовало бы признать выход из этой "круговерти". То есть пустоту, как она указана в сутрах Второго поворота. Вот прасангики и пытаются дать понятийное обоснование такого метода. И чего ругаца?

----------


## До

> ну наверное не совсем так. Вроде как получается, что дхармы даны дхармам.


Дхармы даны познанию. Или просто _даны_ раз мы в феноменологическом контексте.

(К слову. Утверждение свалакшана=свабхава отрицает свабхаву. Точно так же как дхарма=дхармин отрицает дхармин.)




> То есть пустота, как она указана в сутрах Второго поворота. Вот прасангики и пытаются дать понятийное обоснование такого метода. И чего ругаца?


Мы их любим - без них бы жизнь была скушна и буддисты бы не спорили друг с другом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхармы даны познанию.


То есть другой дхарме. Об чем и речь.




> Или просто _даны_ раз мы в феноменологическом контексте.


А я думал, мы в буддийском контексте.




> Мы их любим - без них бы жизнь была скушна и буддисты бы не спорили друг с другом.


Ну да? можно подумать, что все споры от прасангиков.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Почему нужно рассматривать только результат восприятия в отрыве от его процессуальности?


Потому, что иначе останетесь на уровне "процессуальности".




> То, что красное существует как само, т.е. как свабхава, это тоже умозаключение.


Это тоже бред. Отличаете мысли о голоде от чувства голода?




> Этого нет в объекте, здесь есть деятельность ума в отношении объекта.


А объект--есть? Как узнали?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это тоже бред. Отличаете мысли о голоде от чувства голода?


А что такое "мысль о голоде"? и чем она отличается от чувства?

----------


## До

> То есть другой дхарме. Об чем и речь.


Нет. Даны другой дхарме это лишь один из видов связей (аламбана-пратьяя). В ЧМ дхармы самоосознающи (_свасамведана_), что значит что ничего не надо дополнительно для их осознавния, так как это _уже_ явления сознания.




> А я думал, мы в буддийском контексте.


Развивайте интеллект.




> можно подумать, что все споры от прасангиков.


Конечно. Без них только обмен мнениями.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А что такое "мысль о голоде"? и чем она отличается от чувства?


Имеется в виду мысль о голоде, и её коррелят--некоторое чувство, ощущение. 
Мысль дискурсивна  :Big Grin:  --специально для Вас.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Развивайте интеллект.


Вот ведь строгий какой! скажет - как отрежет.
А метод не подскажете? словари читать?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Имеется в виду мысль о голоде, и её коррелят--некоторое чувство, ощущение. 
> Мысль дискурсивна  --специально для Вас.


Так "некоторое" или голод?
Что делает это "некоторое" голодом?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так "некоторое" или голод?


Голод, голод.




> Что делает это "некоторое" голодом?


Ишвара делает, не иначе.

----------


## До

> Вот ведь строгий какой! скажет - как отрежет.
> А метод не подскажете? словари читать?


Общаться с умными людьми. Чтение словарей для удержания контекста не поможет.

---

У слову, прасангикам очевидно _даны_ сразу целые понятия. А феноменологам только базовые явления, а остальное выводится умозаключением.

----------


## Caddy

> Дхармы *даны*. Понимаете что это значит? О _феноменологии_ слышали?


Кого Вы знаете из феноменологов, достигших состояния Будды? Феноменология - просто еще одна сансарная философская система. Учения Будды не философская система, это метод.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Берёза не дерево, это растение.

----------


## До

> Кого Вы знаете из феноменологов, достигших состояния Будды?


Будду.




> Феноменология - просто еще одна сансарная философская система. Учения Будды не философская система, это метод.


А методология это философская система?

----------


## Caddy

> Потому, что иначе останетесь на уровне "процессуальности".


А Вы хотите остаться на уровне результата? Пребывать в вечнодлящемся красном  :Smilie: 





> Это тоже бред. Отличаете мысли о голоде от чувства голода?


Если я констатирую, что вижу нечто красное, это не мысль. Дальнейшее полагание, что красное есть само по себе, вне зависимомти от моего восприятия, это мысль, причем очень глупая. 




> А объект--есть? Как узнали?


Объекта как самого по себе, конечно нет. Об этом и речь. "Есть" взаимозависимое возникновение, и никакого собственного бытия.

----------


## До

> Если я констатирую, что вижу нечто красное, это не мысль. Дальнейшее полагание, что красное _есть само по себе, вне зависимомти от моего восприятия_, это мысль, причем очень глупая.


К слову, дальнейшая мысль что красное _не само по себе, а звисит от моего восприятия_ - это очень умная мысль?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Caddy

Верное неконцептуальное постижение начинается с верного концептуального основания  :Smilie:  
Концепция существования во взаимном соотнесении - верная концепция  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А Вы хотите остаться на уровне результата? Пребывать в вечнодлящемся красном


Не хочу. Понятийное красное, и длящееся, кстати, это как раз уровень результата (= вывода из восприятий).
На котором застревают прасангики, разнося его анализом. Других "уровней" у них не может быть.




> Если я констатирую, что вижу нечто красное, это не мысль.


Констатация как раз вербализует мысль "вот нечто красное".




> Дальнейшее полагание, что красное есть само по себе, вне зависимомти от моего восприятия, это мысль, причем очень глупая.


Мысль прасангиков, приписываемая ими оппонентам, 9000+ раз сказали уже.




> Объекта как самого по себе, конечно нет. Об этом и речь. Есть взаимозависимое возникновение, и никакого собственного бытия.


Аминь.

----------


## Caddy

> Будду.


В каком-то смысле, да, но это не все. Будда не теоретик, он не создал никакой философской системы, он давал учение, учитывая аудиторию и обстоятельства.

----------


## Caddy

2 Денис Евгеньев
Меня не покидает ощущение при диалоге с Вами, что именно с Вами у меня сущностного разногласия нет.  :Smilie:  
Прасангики сами теоретизированием не занимались и ничего не констатировали. Вот если им предлагают аргументы, они ответят.

----------


## До

> В каком-то смысле, да, но это не все. Будда не теоретик, он не создал никакой философской системы, он давал учение, учитывая аудиторию и обстоятельства.


Кое какую таки создал. Не будете же вы отрицать очевидное.




> Прасангики сами теоретизированием не занимались и ничего не констатировали. Вот если им предлагают аргументы, они ответят.


Не считали тезисы оппонентов ложными?
Не выводили логикой что свабхавы нет? (Причем нет даже на т.н. _относительном_ уровне, на котором чего только нет.)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Меня не покидает ощущение при диалоге с Вами, что именно с Вами у меня сущностного разногласия нет.


Не замечаете, наверное.




> Прасангики сами теоретизированием не занимались


Ну прям как животные!




> и ничего не констатировали.


А про шуняту и шуняту шуняты, про зависимое обозначение, про взаимозависимое возникновение--читали?




> Вот если им предлагают аргументы, они ответят.


Сложился образ мужественного и немногословного прасангика?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Голод, голод.


То есть мысль о голоде и её коррелят--некоторое чувство, ощущение - это одно и то же?
Тогда зачем вы их разделяете?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> То есть мысль о голоде и её коррелят--некоторое чувство, ощущение - это одно и то же?


Вы не желаете замечать разницы, поэтому я и сказал "голод", чтоб уж отвязаться.
Для меня есть разница между мыслью и ощущением.




> Тогда зачем вы их разделяете?


Мы их?
_И_ это одна буква, _х_ это ещё буква. Разве мы их разделяем? ведь разделять можно только то, что слитно.
Поэтому Ваши слова лишены смысла.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы не желаете замечать разницы, поэтому я и сказал "голод", чтоб уж отвязаться.
> Для меня есть разница между мыслью и ощущением.


Так что такое голод: мысль или ощущение?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Голод
Обратите внимание, что статья тоже называется голод, но там говорится, что голод--это не статья, а ощущение.

----------


## Caddy

> Кое какую таки создал. Не будете же вы отрицать очевидное.


Назовите мне произведение, где он изложил свою философскую систему. 




> Не считали тезисы оппонентов ложными?
> Не выводили логикой что свабхавы нет? (Причем нет даже на т.н. _относительном_ уровне, на котором чего только нет.)


Логически показывали, что следствия, выводимые из тезисов оппонентов, не приемлемы для самих оппонентов. Таким образом, из сострадания лечили людей от их заблуждений :Smilie:  в согласии с тем, как они (прасангики) понимали, что есть истина (таттва).
Кстати, если та свабхава, которую прасангики отрицали, и не имелась в виду, то значит у них с оппонентами и нет разногласий по этому поводу, как заметил один из участников здешней дискуссии  :Smilie:  В любом случае, тезис о том, что вещи имеют собственное существование, не только возможен, но и прямо следует из нашего обыденного опыта. Так что можно считать, что это не против абхидхармистской свабхавы, которая не имеет такой коннотации, а против всеобщего заблуждения.

----------


## Caddy

> Ну прям как животные!


"Те, кто считает, что вещи существуют на самом деле, глупы как коровы; те, кто считает, что вещи не существуют на самом деле, еще глупее" (с)
Это явно не про прасангиков  :Smilie:  




> А про шуняту и шуняту шуняты, про зависимое обозначение, про взаимозависимое возникновение--читали?


Типа вещи не существуют, зато существует шуньята?  :Smilie:  Тезис-то в чем?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Голод
> Обратите внимание, что статья тоже называется голод, но там говорится, что голод--это не статья, а ощущение.





> Имеется в виду мысль о голоде, и её коррелят--некоторое чувство, ощущение. 
> Мысль дискурсивна  --специально для Вас.


Вы часом не заблудились? то у вас голод - это просто "голод голод", то вдруг мысль и коррелят...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> "Те, кто считает, что вещи существуют на самом деле, глупы как коровы; те, кто считает, что вещи не существуют на самом деле, еще глупее" (с)
> Это явно не про прасангиков


А прасангики не глупые, а просто агностики?




> Типа вещи не существуют, зато существует шуньята?


Это был пример того, что существуют _теории_ у прасангиков.
Иначе прасангик после диспута отправлялся бы не карику сочинять, а растить рис, есть, спать и т.п.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы часом не заблудились? то у вас голод - это просто "голод голод", то вдруг мысль и коррелят...


Ну что ж поделаешь, если Вы и так и так не понимаете. Не судьба-с.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну что ж поделаешь, если Вы и так и так не понимаете. Не судьба-с.


Ну да. Мне тут До посоветовал с умными людьми разговаривать чтоб поумнеть. А я опять промахнулся.

----------


## До

> Назовите мне произведение, где он изложил свою философскую систему.


Трипитака.




> Логически показывали, что следствия, выводимые из тезисов оппонентов, не приемлемы для самих оппонентов.


Это они делали не считая тезисы оппенентов ложными?




> Кстати, если та свабхава, которую прасангики отрицали, и не имелась в виду, то значит *у них с оппонентами и нет разногласий по этому поводу*, как заметил один из участников здешней дискуссии


Поясните, какие могут быть _разногласия_ если у них нет собственного тезиса?




> Таким образом, из сострадания лечили людей от их заблуждений в согласии с тем, как они (прасангики) понимали, что есть истина (таттва).


Заботливые как бабушки.

----------


## До

> Сложился образ мужественного и немногословного прасангика?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (20.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ничто вообще не может быть порождено.
> 			
> 		
> 
> А дети?


Хорошо что Вы вспомнили про детей. По теме треда: я думаю, что теория "происхождения из другого" -это примерно тоже самое, что теория происхождения человека из обезьяны.  :Smilie:  Вроде бы и логичная, но в итоге порождает больше вопросов, нежели ответов.




> Вы наверное хотели сказать, что они приняли "описание" за "действительность", а не за "описание действительности".
> *Принять описание за описание вроде бы нормально?*


Да, именно это- нормально. ) Но я хотел сказать, что не существует точного описания абсолютной истины (парамартха-сатьи). Также как например невозможно дать точное описание неизвестного Вам фрукта; те, кто его пробовал не смогут этого сделать. Нет таких терминов, чтобы передать вкус арбуза, если Вы его не пробовали. Можно лишь дать указания на то, что такое арбуз, как его распознать среди других ягод, на что похож его вкус, кислый или сладкий, не кислый и не сладкий и т.п. Таким образом, хотя все эти описания имеют отношение к арбузу (в нашем случае к действительности), они не дают полного представления об арбузе и его вкусе, это невозможно. Поэтому, также как нельзя ощутить вкус арбуза из подробного его описания, также невозможно постичь парамартха-сатью с помощью логического дискурса, это доступно только силой непосредственного йогического восприятия, которое неконцептуально, в отличии от описания существующего в условиях феноменальной явленности.
Ламрим Ченмо (том 5):

"Так говорится и в «Священной [сутре] истолкования замысла» (8.5): 
 «—Бхагаван! Как называть то [состояние], пока бодхисаттва не достиг совершенной податливости тела и ума, а держит внимание на внутреннем [дискурсивном] “отражении” хорошо обдуманного предмета—объекте самадхи? 
 —Майтрея! Это не является проникновением. Это следует называть состоянием благоприятного устремления к проникновению».

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Кстати, есть же такая _махабхута_ вода, я и забыл. Так вот её  и _жар-огонь_ отождествить нельзя, это будут две отдельные дхармы. Их можно _выводом_ соотнести к одному предмету (такой предмет уже будет _праджняпти_, составной).


Кстати, одна из способностей Татхагаты- это знание чуда двойной метаморфозы. Что это означает?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Кстати, одна из способностей Татхагаты- это знание чуда двойной метаморфозы. Что это означает?


Извержение из тела одновременно огня и воды.

----------

Сергей Ч (20.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Извержение из тела одновременно огня и воды.


 Как раз таки интересен смысл демонстрации этой способности ученикам.

----------


## До

> Кстати, одна из способностей Татхагаты- это знание чуда двойной метаморфозы. Что это означает?


Неожиданный вопрос?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Неожиданный вопрос?


Нет, просто в контексте разговора про огонь и воду вспомнил. Может Вы что-то знаете об этой способности Будды.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Так способность--это "знание чуда" или извержение?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но я хотел сказать, что не существует точного описания абсолютной истины (парамартха-сатьи).


А само это Ваше утверждение является точным описанием парамартха? [Да/нет].
Помедитируйте над этим вопросом.

----------


## Caddy

> А прасангики не глупые, а просто агностики?


А вариант, что истина пребывает вне всяких _словесных утверждений_ о существовании или не существовании не рассматривается?




> Это был пример того, что существуют _теории_ у прасангиков.


Не надо путать акт свершения суждения с содержанием суждения. Не надо путать палец, указывающий на луну, с луной. 
"Победители возвестили пустоту как избавление от всех воззрений.
Те, для кого пустота есть воззрение, - неизлечимы" (ММК, XIII, 8)
И если все еще остаются вопросы, а что же своими текстами делают прасангики, то обратитесь к ММК XXIII, 7-10.

----------


## Caddy

> Трипитака.


 :Big Grin:  




> Это они делали не считая тезисы оппонентов ложными?


На это очень точно и лаконично ответил Пилигрим - см. #282




> Поясните, какие могут быть _разногласия_ если у них нет собственного тезиса?


"Тезис": неверно утверждать, что у дхарм есть свабхава (собственное бытие) - ничего (онтологически) не полагает взамен.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А вариант, что истина пребывает вне всяких _словесных утверждений_ о существовании или не существовании не рассматривается?


Это что ещё за болтология про истину?
_Нет истинного, не зависимого от ложного. Поэтому нет ни истинного, ни ложного._




> Не надо путать акт свершения суждения с содержанием суждения. Не надо путать палец, указывающий на луну, с луной. 
> "Победители возвестили пустоту как избавление от всех воззрений.
> Те, для кого пустота есть воззрение, - неизлечимы" (ММК, XIII, 8)


Так это теория, что теории бесполезны. (1)
И к ней ещё теорийка, что (1) не является теорией.




> И если все еще остаются вопросы, а что же своими текстами делают прасангики, то обратитесь к ММК XXIII, 7-10.


Дайте угадаю не читая: опровергают?  :Cool:

----------


## Caddy

> Это что ещё за болтология про истину?
> _Нет истинного, не зависимого от ложного. Поэтому нет ни истинного, ни ложного._


Вот это Ваше понимание мною сказанного наглядно показывает, насколько слова все затуманивают :Smilie:  
Истина в данном случае - это ум Будды.




> Так это теория, что теории бесполезны. (1)
> И к ней ещё теорийка, что (1) не является теорией.


Нет, это превосхождение позиции теоретика как таковой.




> Дайте угадаю не читая: опровергают?


Нет.

----------


## До

> у них с оппонентами и *нет разногласий* по этому поводу
> 			
> 		
> 
> Поясните, какие могут быть *разногласия* если у них нет собственного тезиса?
> 			
> 		
> 
> "Тезис": неверно утверждать, что у дхарм есть свабхава (собственное бытие)


Этот тезис не является *разногласием*?

----------


## До

> Прасангики сами теоретизированием не занимались и ничего не констатировали.


(И ещё куча подобных фраз в этом треде.) Так учит АП?

Хотите узнать мнение Цонкапы? (Надеюсь слыхали про такого.)




> *«Мадхъямики даже условно ничего не утверждают»*,—как уже указывалось, отсутствует точное определение объекта логического отрицания. Если при этом логическими доводами отрицания самобытия отрицают чужие [точки зрения], то, когда [оппонент] возражает, осознают, что собственное мнение находится в таком же [положении], как и чужое, поскольку ведать не ведают, как избежать ошибок при изложении собственного мнения. Тогда существование или несуществование всех взаимозависимых [элементов] сансары и нирваны приравниваются существованию или несуществованию Бога.
> 
> *Поэтому такое [высказывание] является злословием против мадхъямиков и притом самым низменным. По поводу его опровержения уже много говорилось.*
> 
> Исследующий: «Имеют мадхъямики тезисы или нет?»,—должен признать ту «середину» (мадхъяму), которая делает [человека] «сторонником срединности» (мадхъямиком). Поэтому он вынужден признать и [лишенное крайностей] понимание, что ни одна пылинка не существует абсолютно, а [только] условно,—все [явления] подобны иллюзии, [поскольку возникают] взаимозависимо.
> 
> *Следовательно, позиция есть*. И она должна устанавливаться как результат опровержения превратных тезисов о противоположности этих двух [положений]—об абсолютном существовании и несуществовании на условном [уровне]. Таким образом, достоверное познание, понимание отрицаемого и доказуемого, имеет место.
> 
> (Ламрим)

----------


## Caddy

Никаких онтологических теорий прасангики не предлагали. Принцип серединности это не описание того, что есть, это методологическая установка. А позиция... позиция-то конечно есть - нормальная махаянская.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Никаких онтологических теорий прасангики не предлагали.





> Различают *шесть видов существования* (в Прасангике – объектов отрицания), три из которых более грубые, а три – более тонкие. Первые три вида существования – истинное, абсолютное и конечное, отрицаются и в Мадхьямике Сватантрике, и в Мадхьямике Прасангике. А последние три – самобытие, существование в силу собственных характеристик и существование со стороны объекта* – отрицаются только в Прасангике, с точки зрения которой они являются синонимами.


А потом признают "простое существование в качестве зависимого обозначения на относительном уровне без тени самобытия".

----------


## Caddy

Ну так мадхьямики не нигилисты же :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

--Береза никакое не растение.
--Береза считается деревом и растением.
--Ну так она же не апельсин!

----------


## До

> [Есть] два [рода мадхъямиков], названные по тому, что они считают абсолютным: (1) “логические иллюзионисты” (sgyu-ma rigs grub-pa), считающие абсолютной истиной сочетание явленности и пустоты (snang stong gnyis tshogs), и (2) “трансценденталисты” (rab-tu mi-gnas-par smra-ba—букв. “считающие, что ничего [самотождественного] нет вообще”), *полагающие абсолютной истиной лишь устранение всех измышлений относительно явлений*».
> 
> [...]
> 
> Кроме того, другие великие мадхъямики *не считали* абсолютной истиной всего лишь устранение измышлений посредством логического рассуждения. Поэтому [определение «трансценденталистов» тоже] неправильно.
> 
> (Ламрим)






> Никаких онтологических теорий прасангики не предлагали. Принцип серединности это не описание того, что есть, это методологическая установка. А позиция... позиция-то конечно есть - нормальная махаянская.


1. Как считаете умно ли утверждать, что человек который "не выдвигает отнологиеских теорий" - "ничего и не констатирует"? Ведь констатировать можно не только "онтологические теории", не так ли? Чувствую у вас мощнейшую философскую подготовку.

2. Чандракирти признаёт "внешнее" как и Бхававивека. Это "онтологчиеское" утверждение. См. 5й том Ламрима.

----------


## Caddy

Слова, слова, слова...  :Smilie: 
Где шла речь об абсолютной истине, как об устранении измышлений??? Устранение измышлений - это путь к обретению ума Будды.
Что констатируется в таком вот высказывании: "Вали отсюда!!!" - ? :Big Grin:  Это не констатация, это _воздействие на ум_ собеседника, чтобы он действовал в правильном направлении  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Слова, слова, слова...


Гениальный аргумент.




> Где шла речь об абсолютной истине, как об устранении измышление??? Устранение измышлений - это путь к обретению ума Будды.
> Что констатируется в таком вот высказывании: "Вали отсюда!!!" - ?


Наболело?

Ещё для гениев философии:



> "Тезис": неверно утверждать, что у дхарм есть свабхава (собственное бытие) - *ничего (онтологически) не полагает взамен*.


Происхождение и причинность это *онтология*. Явления возникают взаимозависимо, это *онтологическое* утверждение. "Происходящее от причин и следствий" - *онтологическое* утверждение. И так далее.

----------


## Caddy

Происхождение и причинность тоже не полагаются как реально существующие (ММК, I, 10)  :Smilie:  Причем об этом уже было сказано неоднократно. 
И вообще онтологию, с позиции мадхьямаки, невозможно создать, потому что не о чем - ничего не схватывается как истинносущее.
Ладно, господа. Я вижу наша дискуссия имеет тенденцию уходить в дурную бесконечность, поскольку, уверена, у обеих сторон будут бесконечные аргументы и контраргументы.  :Smilie:  Поскольку посредством этой дискуссии мы вряд ли достигнем махаянской цели, я полагаю (для себя), что продолжать не имеет смысла.  :Smilie:  
Было приятно пообщаться, не смотря ни на что  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> *Цонкапа*: Срединный путь нужно понимать, опираясь именно на закон причины-следствия—возникновения и прекращения определенных результатов в зависимости от определенных причин и условий.





> Происхождение и причинность тоже не полагаются как реально существующие (ММК, I, 10)  Причем об этом уже было сказано неоднократно.


Причинность отрицается или она _есть_?
Если причинность не отрциается, то это *онтологический* тезис.
От четырёх смайликов он онтологическим быть не перестаёт.
От того что вы скажете "_я признаю причинность, но это не онтология, поверьте мне_!" она онтологией быть не перестанет.
А только вы наоборот станете противоречить сами себе.




> Ладно, господа. Я вижу наша дискуссия имеет тенденцию уходить в дурную бесконечность, поскольку, уверена, у обеих сторон будут бесконечные аргументы и контраргументы.  Поскольку посредством этой дискуссии мы вряд ли достигнем махаянской цели, я полагаю (для себя), что продолжать не имеет смысла.  Было приятно пообщаться, не смотря ни на что


Поздравляю с проигрышем в диспуте. Конечно вы покидаете дискуссию не в связи с заходом в тупик, а по глубоко благороднейшим соображениям.

----------


## Caddy

Дискуссия не зашла в тупик, у меня на каждую Вашу реплику - своя будет  :Smilie:  Но какова цель? У меня нет и не было цели Вас в чем-то убедить. Я всего лишь цитировала Нагарджуну с Чандракирти, поскольку владею кое-каким материалом и кое-какими комменариями, данными мне авторитетным для меня человеком. Мне нравится подход мадхьямиков и я (для себя) понимаю назначение и форму их говорения. Мне достаточно.

----------


## До

Высший пилотаж:



> Поскольку все явления считаются на относительном [уровне] подобными иллюзии, то [форма и прочие объекты чувств] ложны на относительном [уровне с точки зрения абсолютного], но это не противоречит их отнесению к относительной *истине*.






> Дискуссия не зашла в тупик, у меня на каждую Вашу реплику - своя будет


Не сомневаюсь, но надо ведь аргументировать, а не "реплики" писать в стиле "_Слова, слова, слова_...  :Smilie: ".




> Я всего лишь цитировала Нагарджуну с Чандракирти, поскольку владею кое-каким материалом и кое-какими комменариями, данными мне авторитетным для меня человеком. Мне нравится подход *мадхьямиков* и я (для себя) понимаю назначение и форму их говорения. Мне достаточно.


Только не мадхьямиков, а "авторитетного для вас человека".

----------


## Caddy

Вы ведь знаете, что писал Нагарджуна про воззрения! Какая онтология???
И далее ведь совершенно ясно сказано:
"Будды указывают Дхарму с опорой на две действительности: 
мирскую действительность покрова и действительность как предельный предмет. 
Те, кто не осознает различие этих двух действительностей, 
не понимают и глубокой истины Учения Будд. 
Невозможно указать на предельный предмет без опоры на обыденность. 
Невозможно достичь нирваны, не придя к предельному предмету". (ММК, XXIV, 8-10)

----------


## До

> Вы ведь знаете, что писал Нагарджуна про воззрения! Какая онтология???


Когда вещи _возникают и прекращаются_ это что? Не онтология? Видите, я даже смайлик не ставлю.
Причинность отрицается или она есть? Причинность это не онтология?
Если что-то _существует_ или _не существует_, это не онтология?

Отбросьте своё заблужнеие (теорию) что у мадхьямиков нет онтологии. Это красивая буддологическая сказка, не более.

----------


## Caddy

Кто сказал, что вещи, действительно, возникают и прекращаются??? 
Мангала шлоку почитайте у Нагарджуны!
Или это:
"Поскольку у сущих как лишенных своей сущности
нет бытности, то не мыслимо:
"Когда то есть, это бывает". (ММК, I, 10)

----------


## До

> Кто сказал, что вещи, действительно, возникают и прекращаются???


Причинность отрицается? Причинность отрицается?




> Мангала шлоку почитайте у Нагарджуны. 
> Или это:
> "Поскольку у сущих как лишенных своей сущности
> нет бытности, то не мыслимо:
> "Когда то есть, это бывает". (ММК, I, 10)


Причинность отрицается? Да, нет?




> Мангала шлоку почитайте у Нагарджуны.


 "_Хвала главе мудрецов, который возвестил
 [Закон] взаимозависимого происхождения_."

Закон _происхождения_ не онтология?




> "Поскольку у сущих как лишенных своей сущности нет бытности, то не мыслимо: "*Когда то есть, это бывает*". (ММК, I, 10)


Т.е. опровергаются слова Будды - мудреца который возвестил закон взаимозависимого происхождения - как раз в этих словах, которые приведены ("когда то есть, это бывает").

Вы _определитесь_ вы отрицаете закон взаимозависимого происхождения или нет.

Если _нет_, то это онтология.
Если _отрицаете_, то... это тоже онтология...

+ Любое утверждение о несущствовании, это тоже онтология. Так как речь будет идти _о существовании_ (бытии), что его мол нет.

ps. Анти онтологична _феноменология_, так как она не рассматривает _бытиё_, а то что и как нам _дано_.

----------


## Caddy

> Причинность отрицается? Причинность отрицается? Причинность отрицается? Да, нет?


Я Вам уже говорила, что пратитья-самутпада - это формулировка ума, познавательный компонент. Про нее нельзя сказать, что она есть, и что ее нет. Но если ее придерживаться как принципа отношения к действительности, то она будет путем к состоянию Будды. 
И Айвар примерно о том же давно написал (#343)




> Лишь одно существо может всерьез интересоваться опытом недвойственного восприятия, то которое осознало Первую Благородную. Для остальных людей это лишь теоретические выкладки. Когда есть субъект есть и объект, когда есть субъект есть страдание и заблуждение. Дхарма это то, что недвойственно, то, что лежит за пределами разделения на двойственное и недвойственное. Какое вы можете этому определение? Дхарма (учение) не отделимо от дхармического видения, для которого все явления это лишь обстоятельства прихода (или ухода, как вам больше нравится.)
> Имеет ли такая дхарма признаки? - Только такие которые указываю на путь освобождения от заблуждения. Освобождение и дхарма находятся вне времени. Время (идея времени) отражает концептуальное, двойственное мышление.
> 
> Чтобы правильно отражать причинные связи Будда использует 12 звенье и это помощь на пути, а не очередная теория. Неправильное, ограниченное, искаженное использование причинности это и есть существование.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> пратитья-самутпада - это формулировка ума, познавательный компонент. Про нее нельзя сказать, что она есть, и что ее нет. Но если ее придерживаться как принципа отношения к действительности, то она будет путем к состоянию Будды.


Она _есть как идея_. Во-вторых она--верная теория, соответствует фактам. В каноне её характеризуют как _татхата_.
А состояние будды Вы понимаете как левый опупизм?

Знаете Нагарасутту?



> Following it, I came to direct knowledge of birth... becoming... clinging... craving... feeling... contact... the six sense media... name-&-form... consciousness, direct knowledge of the origination of consciousness, direct knowledge of the cessation of consciousness, direct knowledge of the path leading to the cessation of consciousness. I followed that path.

----------


## Caddy

Весь этот разговор мне напоминает басню Мартышка и очки  :Smilie:  Очки - это мадхьямака  :Smilie:  (Установление того, кто мартышка, конечно, предоставляется на усмотрение каждого отдельно).

2Денис 
Татхата она будет в том случае, когда она перестанет быть теорией и идеей. Вот в этом-то вся и суть, как было сказано неоднократно выше.

----------


## До

> Я Вам уже говорила, что пратитья-самутпада - это формулировка ума, познавательный компонент. Про нее нельзя сказать, что она есть, и что ее нет.


Почему нельзя, _нет_ "формулировки ума"? Но есть и бóльшие проблемы:




> Я Вам уже говорила, что *пратитья-самутпада - это формулировка ума, познавательный компонент*.


Но вы же не будете отрциать, что у формулировки есть *содержание*.
Это то, что нам *нужно знать*, так?
Следовательно, нам *нужно знать*, что происхождение *есть*? Да или нет?
Если *да*, то это онтология. (Нам нужно иметь/знать онтологическую теорию.)
Если *нет*, то это шизофрения, так как невозможно в здравом уме оперировать ложным знанием. (У вас ещё круче - достичь просветления!)
Если *нет*, то это равносильно отрицанию причинности, так как мы считаем теорию о ней _ложной_.

Если вы считаете теорию о причинности ложной, то нельзя и говорить, что что-то там взаимозависимо возникает. Так как это ложно.




> Про нее нельзя сказать, что она есть, и что ее нет.


Если мы принимаем теорию (знание) за истинное, то мы должны иметь отношение к её предмету (к онтологии).
Согласно теории что-то там _есть_. И мы должны это знать как _истинное_. Следовательно, для нас оно _есть_?




> пратитья-самутпада - это формулировка ума, познавательный компонент.


У вас чуднó - вы говорите, что нужно иметь полезную онтологическую теорию как чисто "познавательный контент" игнорируя её содержание. Что абсурд, так как теория без своего содержания (смысла) это и не теория вовсе, а просто бессмысленные слова и набор звуков, мантры.




> Но если ее придерживаться как принципа *отношения к действительности*,


Т.е. мы должны считать что в действительности всё так как в теории. Причина производит следствие, и прочая онтология.

Или вы предлагаете стать шизофреником? Иметь "отношение к действительности", что происхождение *есть* одновременно считая что происхождения *нет*?
Это логически противоречиво, следовательно чтоб признать это мы должны внести ещё одну коррекцию в наше познание - отказаться от логики.
А если мы отказываемся от логики, тогда какие угодно не-причины, производят какие угодно следстия, а любые причины не производят следствий - ведь это нелогично, а значит _то что нужно_.




> "это помощь на пути, а не очередная теория"


"Теория" не противоположность "помощь на пути". Это противопоставление не правильное.





> Весь этот разговор мне напоминает басню Мартышка и очки  Очки - это мадхьямака  (Установление того, кто мартышка, конечно, предоставляется на усмотрение каждого отдельно).


Да, очки - это учение Будды, а мартышка - прасангика, она суёт очки куда угодно, только не туда куда нужно - на глаза, чтобы _лучше видеть_. У вас гениальная интуиция.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Татхата она будет в том случае, когда она перестанет быть теорией и идеей.


А что для этого надо делать?

----------


## Айвар

> Из другого (дхармы) не определяются. Феноменология же идеализм, следовательно сознание _первично_.
> 
> Лучшая дхарма - это _нирвана_. Клеша _гнева_, это не вторичный признак чего-то, а так называется дхарма _двеша_, которая собственно к _эмоции гнева_ отношение имеет косвенное, просто так принято переводить её название. Я исхожу из того что все собеседники правильно понимают какие оригиналы стоят за русскими словами.


221.  Пусть он откажется от гнева, пусть он оставит самодовольство, пусть он превозможет все привязанности. Никакие несчастья не случаются с тем, кто не привязан к имени и форме. Дхаммапада

Не суть как мы определим гнев, на его причину я уже указал, она в несогласии, укрепившейся привычке - не суть, это проявление чьего-то мнения, а значит вторично. Первичными условиями будут те, что основаны на личном опыте процесса возникновения мысли. По сути эти первичные условия и есть дхармы. Просто с помощью трех принципов бытия мы имеем нечто, вроде подсказки для правильного восприятия. Эти три принципа легко преобразовать в Благородные Истины. Ведь БИ не нечто внешнее, а именно внутреннее, то что мы открываем. (Другое, определение внутреннего это нечто "ненужное", "бесполезное" как внешняя материальная вещь.)

Феноменология это ... это не сознание, а Скорее искусство и попытка освободиться от контроля за мыслями, с помощью потока культурологических образов, в принципе, наверное, возникла наряду с абстакционизмом и пр.

224. Говори правду, не поддавайся гневу; если тебя просят, - пусть о немногом, - дай. С помощью этих трех условий можно приблизиться к богам. 
Дхаммапада

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> А вариант, что истина пребывает вне всяких _словесных утверждений_ о существовании или не существовании не рассматривается?


Меня подобные пассажи всегда убивали насмерть. Что это значит, вообще?!
Какая "истина"? Что совсем, "вне утвеждений (да еще "словесных, а что, бывают "бессловесные"? Это как, головой покивать?"")"? 
А для чего тогда Трипитака?





> Те, для кого пустота есть воззрение, - неизлечимы" (ММК, XIII, 8)


Неосознанно полагающие пустоту самосущей- пока не освобождены, смысл такой, имхо

----------


## Caddy

> А что для этого надо делать?


Перестать следовать ограничению мысли, т.е. преодолеть двойственность.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Неосознанно полагающие пустоту самосущей- пока не освобождены, смысл такой, имхо


Ибо переводить как "неизлечимость" значит- подозревать Нагарджуну в иччхантаваде, а на такой ерундой он не занимался

----------


## Антип Байда

> Да, очки - это учение Будды, а мартышка - прасангика, она суёт очки куда угодно, только не туда куда нужно - на глаза, чтобы лучше видеть. У вас гениальная интуиция.


Кэдди, этот пост был адресован вам, поэтому для ответа на него я ожидаю вашего позволения

----------


## Caddy

Уточнение. 
"В Прасаннападе приводится пространная выдержка из _Ратнакута-сутры_:
То, что делает дхармы пустыми, не является пустотностью, ибо дхармы и так пусты.
То, что делает дхармы беспричинными, не является беспричинностью, ибо дхармы суть беспричинны.
То, что делает дхармы недеятельными, не является отсутствием деятельности, ибо дхармы суть не деятельны.
Как раз для такого рассмотрения ее (пустотности) мною предложен, Кашьяпа, срединный путь; он годится для рассмотрения сущности дхарм.
Однако тех, Кашьяпа, которые, восприняв пустотность, вновь хватаются за пустотность, тех я называю _"погибшими, преждевременно погибшими"_. Таково слово Будды.
Лучше бы, Кашьяпа, они держались за доктрину личности, подобной горе Сумеру. Ибо неверна их доктрина пустотности, из которой неизбежным будет вывод о небытии. Почему так, Кашьяпа? Ибо, Кашьяпа, пустотность - это прекращение мнений. Того же, кто по-прежнему держится за доктрину пустотности, я называю _"не исцеленными"_..."
(пер. В.П. Андросова Учение Нагарджуны о срединности, стр. 474)

----------

Дордже (22.10.2011)

----------


## Caddy

> Кэдди, этот пост был адресован вам, поэтому для ответа на него я ожидаю вашего позволения


По-моему, он был адресован вообще прасангикам (или тем, кто им симпатизирует)  :Smilie:  И, по-моему, каждый имеет право высказывать свое мнение о чем угодно  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> По-моему, он был адресован вообще прасангикам (или тем, кто им симпатизирует)  И, по-моему, каждый имеет право высказывать свое мнение о чем угодно


О, при таком здоровом подходе вам не составит труда ответить на столь эмоциональный выпад ненавистника прасангиков. А если вы не отвечаете, то вам просто лень, я прав?

----------


## Caddy

Я старалась показать (насколько сама на данный момент понимаю), в чем суть деятельности прасангиков, однако, увы... И чья в том вина? :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я старалась показать (насколько сама на данный момент понимаю), в чем суть деятельности прасангиков, однако, увы... И чья в том вина?


Как это, чья вина?
Вина экологии, плохой, сатанинской экологии, ,которая прямо таки запрещала вам читать источники.

----------


## Caddy

Ну вот я это и говорю  :Smilie:  Поэтому они не какие не ненавистники прасангики, ибо они ее не знают, поскольку не появился здесь еще человек, начитанный и красноречивый, который смог бы им все хорошенько объяснить  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

Ну, не знают, это да. Есть такое. Вопрос "А почему бы прасангикам не признать самобытие хотя бы условно? " гарантированно вгонит в ступор.
Не знают, почему бы не признать. Затрудняются дать ответ.
Кстати, из вашего ответа следует, что с красноречием у вас все в порядке?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что для этого надо делать?



Анаами Бабу спросили:
— Что такое Дао?
— Это поток,— ответил Баба.
— Для чего он?
— Чтобы быть с ним в гармонии.
— Что для этого нужно делать?
— Ничего.
— Ничего не нужно делать?!
— Нужно ничего не делать.

----------

Aion (22.10.2011), Caddy (22.10.2011), Pema Sonam (22.10.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Перестать следовать ограничению мысли, т.е. преодолеть двойственность.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вложение 7826


Ну вот, человек мелко воспользовался широтой ваших суждений.

----------


## Айвар

> Лучше бы, Кашьяпа, они держались за доктрину личности, подобной горе Сумеру. Ибо неверна их доктрина пустотности, из которой неизбежным будет вывод о небытии. Почему так, Кашьяпа? Ибо, Кашьяпа, пустотность - это прекращение мнений. Того же, кто по-прежнему держится за доктрину пустотности, я называю _"не исцеленными"_..."
> (пер. В.П. Андросова Учение Нагарджуны о срединности, стр. 474)


Некоторые считают, что пустотность подобна (пустоте) зеркала, которое бесстрастно отражает все что в нем появляется. Мне ближе другой образ: "разбить зеркало", которого никогда не было.

----------


## Caddy

Да, поскольку в образе зеркала и того, что оно отражает, сохраняется разделение на субъект и объект.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> поскольку не появился здесь еще человек, начитанный и красноречивый, который смог бы им все хорошенько объяснить


Был некто Dron, и начитанный и красноречивый. Но увы! забанили этого нагасену.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Был некто Dron, и начитанный и красноречивый. Но увы! забанили этого нагасену.


 Так он уже реинкарнировал, и вовсю пишет в этой теме  :Wink:

----------


## Caddy

> Меня подобные пассажи всегда убивали насмерть. Что это значит, вообще?!
> Какая "истина"? Что совсем, "вне утвеждений (да еще "словесных, а что, бывают "бессловесные"? Это как, головой покивать?"")"? 
> А для чего тогда Трипитака?


Я тут подумала над этими Вашими словами, и поняла некорректность употребления мною слова _истина_, поскольку, естественно, не стоит забывать, что в Учении говорят о двух истинах, и тут в таком случае надо конкретизировать. (У меня есть некоторая обусловленность словоупотребления обитанием в некоторой "сампрадае"  :Big Grin: , в которой место слов относительная и абсолютная истина употребляются понятия действительность и реальность :Smilie:  отсюда, к сожалению, не всегда удается адекватно пользоваться их аналогами, которые распространены повсеместно).

А вообще здесь есть такие ясные высказывания участников дискуссии, которые замечательно все поясняют:



> ... рушит он не _относительную истину_, а самобытие в относительной истине. Чандракирти поступает так же, делает он это из сострадания к интелектуалам высочайшего уровня, не имеющим прямого постижения пустоты, _дабы устранить их заблуждение относительного того, что они способны воспринимать относительную истину_.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Признаться, я подозревал, что добрый бодхисаттва среди нас.
Но тише, тише! иначе опять его забанят.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я тут подумала над этими Вашими словами, и поняла некорректность употребления мною слова _истина_, поскольку, естественно, не стоит забывать, что в Учении говорят о двух истинах, и тут в таком случае надо конкретизировать. (У меня есть некоторая обусловленность словоупотребления обитанием в некоторой "сампрадае" , в которой место слов относительная и абсолютная истина употребляются понятия действительность и реальность отсюда, к сожалению, не всегда удается адекватно пользоваться их аналогами, которые распространены повсеместно).


А Вы не стесняйтесь словами, и громогласно объявите, что МП занимаются апофатическим определением Абсолютной Реальности.

----------


## Caddy

Но это же не значит, что абсолютная истина не достижима! Если _правильно_ использовать правильные средства наведения на цель, то цель может быть достигнута.

----------


## До

> Признаться, я подозревал, что добрый бодхисаттва среди нас.


Не повезло человеку - не тхеравадинский монах и не функционер дзогчен-общины, поэтому троллинг не сходит с рук.

----------


## До

> Я тут подумала над этими Вашими словами, и поняла некорректность употребления мною слова _истина_, поскольку, естественно, не стоит забывать, что в Учении говорят о двух истинах,


Как законы логики согласуются с наличием двух истин?




> в которой место слов относительная и абсолютная истина употребляются понятия действительность и реальность


Чему что соответствует и почему?




> А вообще здесь есть такие ясные высказывания участников дискуссии, которые замечательно все поясняют:


Некие экзальтированные посты?

----------


## Caddy

Как сказал мой драгоценный учитель: "Люди вязнут в сансаре именно потому, что они средства принимают всерьез. Если ты хочешь работать эффективно, тебе нужно что-то людям объяснить. Ты создал схему объяснения. Если она работает, будь доволен. Но совершенно не нужно идти дальше и обсуждать, как существуют сами по себе эти средства объяснения, есть ли они в бытии помимо объяснения". :Big Grin:

----------


## До

> Как сказал мой драгоценный учитель: "Люди вязнут в сансаре именно потому, что они средства принимают всерьез. Если ты хочешь работать эффективно, тебе *нужно что-то людям объяснить*. Ты создал схему объяснения. Если *она работает*, будь доволен. Но совершенно не нужно идти дальше и обсуждать, как существуют сами по себе эти средства объяснения, есть ли они в бытии помимо объяснения".


(Это Парибок пытается обосновать логическую противоречивость *его* системы. Значит частично отдаёт себе в этом отчёт.)

Но как может *работать* противоречивая схема объяснения? Кому вы объясняете - умственно отсталым что-ли? Первый вопрос думающего человека и вся система падает как доминошки. Если просто зазубривать наизусть, то все красиво, но ведь такое "изучение" как раз осуждается.

----------


## Caddy

Ваша убежденность в том, что все-все-все прекрасно понимаете, не может не восхищать!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я тут подумала над этими Вашими словами, и поняла некорректность употребления мною слова _истина_, поскольку, естественно, не стоит забывать, что в Учении говорят о двух истинах, и тут в таком случае надо конкретизировать. (У меня есть некоторая обусловленность словоупотребления обитанием в некоторой "сампрадае" , в которой место слов относительная и абсолютная истина употребляются понятия действительность и реальность отсюда, к сожалению, не всегда удается адекватно пользоваться их аналогами, которые распространены повсеместно).


Вот это очень плотный текст, по типу клубка шерсти, атакованного котенком в воинственном настроении. Я ничего не могу понять. Есть подозрение, что клубок поможет развернуть понимание слова "сампрадая", по типу ключа. Итак, что есть "сампрадайя"?



> А вообще здесь есть такие ясные высказывания участников дискуссии, которые замечательно все поясняют:


Да. Алчу ясности.



> .. рушит он не относительную истину, а самобытие в относительной истине. Чандракирти поступает так же, делает он это из сострадания к интелектуалам высочайшего уровня, не имеющим прямого постижения пустоты, дабы устранить их заблуждение относительного того, что они способны воспринимать относительную истину.


В буддизме нет "интеллектуалов высочайшего уровня", есть только "Уровень тепла" и т.д., разные стадии приближения к видению шуньяты. И никто из этих в высшей степени достойнейших личностей не считает себя способным воспринять ТОНКУЮ относительную истину. Вот с этим скромным добавлением я принимаю пламенную телегу товарища Пилигрима.

----------


## Caddy

> Вот это очень плотный текст, по типу клубка шерсти, атакованного котенком в воинственном настроении. Я ничего не могу понять. Есть подозрение, что клубок поможет развернуть понимание слова "сампрадая", по типу ключа. Итак, что есть "сампрадайя"?


 :Big Grin:  В общем смысл мною сказанного сводился к тому, что я использовала слово _истина_, вместо _абсолютная истина_ (она же именуется реальностью, в некотором узком кругу). А дальше то, что я пыталась выразить, относительно этой самой истины, см., например, Шантидева, IX, 34.

----------


## Айвар

> Если _правильно_ использовать правильные средства наведения на цель, то цель может быть достигнута.


Тогда можно высказаться прямо, что если вы чувствуете напряжение будь то в теле, речи или уме, то именно это воспринимается как другое (другой, другие и пр.)
Вывод из другого это заведомо ложный вывод. Чтоб делать правильные выводы надо вновь расслабиться, снять напряжение. Напряжение - расслабление. Любой вещественный аспект - напряжение, расслабление - освобождение. Вдох - выдох.

----------

Caddy (22.10.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Как сказал мой драгоценный учитель: "Люди вязнут в сансаре именно потому, что они средства принимают всерьез. Если ты хочешь работать эффективно, тебе нужно что-то людям объяснить. Ты создал схему объяснения. Если она работает, будь доволен. Но совершенно не нужно идти дальше и обсуждать, как существуют сами по себе эти средства объяснения, есть ли они в бытии помимо объяснения".


Люди (да и все остальные из 6 лок) вязнут в сансаре потому, что цели принимают всерьез.

----------


## Антип Байда

> В общем смысл мною сказанного сводился к тому, что я использовала слово _истина_, вместо _абсолютная истина_ (она же именуется реальностью, в некотором узком кругу). А дальше то, что я пыталась выразить, относительно этой самой истины, см., например, Шантидева, IX, 34.


Реклама некоего "узкого круга" разжигает интригу. Как определяется "реальность" в сём достойном круге?

----------


## До

> Тогда можно высказаться прямо, что если вы чувствуете напряжение будь то в теле, речи или уме, то именно это воспринимается как другое (другой, другие и пр.)
> Вывод из другого это заведомо ложный вывод. Чтоб делать правильные выводы надо вновь расслабиться, снять напряжение. Напряжение - расслабление. Любой вещественный аспект - напряжение, расслабление - освобождение. Вдох - выдох.


Противоречивость системы рождает желание искать некий другой смысл, более возвышенный. Значительно более возвышенный.

----------


## Caddy

> Люди (да и все остальные из 6 лок) вязнут в сансаре потому, что цели принимают всерьез.


Как говорил Дзонгсар Кьенце Ринпоче, цитируя Шантидеву (IX, 76), желающим достичь Пробуждения одну выделенную цель на определенном этапе надо оставить на пока  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Как говорил Дзонгсар Кьенце Ринпоче, цитируя Шантидеву, желающим достичь Пробуждения одну выделенную цель на определенном этапе надо оставить на пока


Как-то не блещет ясностью. Вы уверены, что он так сказал? Что он имел ввиду, перескажите своими словами.

----------


## Caddy

Так у Шантидевы и посмотрите  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Так у Шантидевы и посмотрите


Пост сокрушает. Немота и глухота вкупе с ослеплением прилагается. Кэдди советует обратится к Шантидеве, как к достоверному выразителю мысли Кэдди. 
Вот так, друзья.

----------


## Caddy

"Слушай, тебе что, некого больше доставать? Друзей, семью… ядовитых змей..."  :Big Grin: 
Вы постигли абсолютную истину, чтобы об этом вещать от себя? Я, например, нет, и поэтому, как говорилось уже выше, в основном цитирую источники, которые, конечно, сопровождаются определенным уровнем собственного понимания.
"...устремление также коренится в заблуждении. 
Тем не менее, ради искоренения страдания 
Заблуждение в отношении цели не отвергается".

----------

Сергей Хос (22.10.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> "Слушай, тебе что, некого больше доставать? Друзей, семью… ядовитых змей..."


Мамонт рулит!  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> "Слушай, тебе что, некого больше доставать? Друзей, семью… ядовитых змей..." 
> Вы постигли абсолютную истину, чтобы об этом вещать от себя? Я, например, нет, и поэтому, как говорилось уже выше, в основном цитирую источники, которые, конечно, сопровождаются определенным уровнем собственного понимания.
> "...устремление также коренится в заблуждении. 
> Тем не менее, ради искоренения страдания 
> Заблуждение в отношении цели не отвергается".


Вы неправильно меня поняли. Речь примерно о том же, что и в конфликте относительно "авторства" в мистических текстах католичества, кои подвергаются жесткой критике со стороны православия на предмет того, что в упомянутых присутствует скрытое утверждение о боговдохновленности  данных текстов. ТО есть католики как бы предлагают считать тексты своих мистиков за непреложную истину, а православные советуют различать божественное и сотворенное.
1)Если желаете перейти на ты, то не обязательно прикрываться цитатами. Итак -ты, Кэдди.
2)Что касается семьи, могу познакомить вас с братом, но не уверен, что вам понравится. Он, например, будучи буддистом , вообще впервые узнал о существовании данного форума, каково?
3)Про змей ничего плохого сказать не могу. Хороший народ, им в свое время доверили важные вещи.

----------


## Caddy

> Вы неправильно меня поняли...


Со времен обмена репликами вокруг книги Орлова о читтаматре у меня сложилось впечатление, что достичь взаимного понимания будет трудно  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Со времен обмена реплик вокруг книги Орлова о читтаматре у меня сложилось впечатление, что достичь взаимного понимания будет трудно


Это ошибочно. Демонстрирую. 
Вопрос: Орлов понимает прасангику?
Кэдди: Нет
Антип Байда: Нет
Вот и достигли.Делов-то.

----------

Caddy (22.10.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но это же не значит, что абсолютная истина не достижима! Если _правильно_ использовать правильные средства наведения на цель, то цель может быть достигнута.





> "Если ты хочешь работать эффективно, тебе нужно что-то людям объяснить. Ты создал схему объяснения. Если она работает, будь доволен."


Кстати, идею достижения абсолютной истины (конечной реальности и проч.) вполне мог придумать какой-нибудь хитрец.
Это идея сработала, сбежались ученики и ученицы, окружили почётом хитреца-наставника,--что и было его личной артхой.

----------


## Caddy

Как известно, практика - критерий истинности.  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А поподробнее? Есть цель, которая для Вас вне концепций. Как определить, что Н-й год практики человек движется в направлении этой цели?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Как известно, практика - критерий истинности.


Критерий истинности - непротиворечивость.

----------


## До

Думаю Caddy отстаивает что-то вроде этого: http://psylib.org.ua/books/_parib01.htm

----------


## Caddy

Господа, предлагаю не заниматься обсуждением того, что я якобы "отстаиваю" и т.д., а вернуться к максимально объективному (= с опорой на источники) обсуждению аспектов мадхьямаки, если кому-то еще хочется  :Smilie: 

P.S. Специально для До, дабы не множить домыслов относительно уважаемого А.В. Парибка. То, что я его называю "учитель", это исключительно моя личная (и я бы даже сказала не особо обоснованная) инициатива  :Smilie:  Если взять классификацию А. Берзина, то его, думаю, можно назвать "профессором буддизма". Прошу именно в таком значении и воспринимать мою на него опору.

----------


## Caddy

> А поподробнее? Есть цель, которая для Вас вне концепций. Как определить, что Н-й год практики человек движется в направлении этой цели?


Что значит "для Вас"??? Она для всех вне концепций :Smilie:  Можно ли объективировать ум Будды???
Надо двигаться в соответствии с прописанными в методичках указаниями  :Smilie:  Но Вы же понимаете, нетривиальные проекты негарантированы.

----------

Сергей Хос (22.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Думаю Caddy отстаивает что-то вроде этого: http://psylib.org.ua/books/_parib01.htm


А кстати, что там не так?

----------


## До

> А кстати, что там не так?


А с вами что не так?

----------


## До

> Что значит "для Вас"??? Она для всех вне концепций Можно ли объективировать ум Будды???


"Ум Будды".


У "концепции", т.е. у понятия, есть объём в который может входить очень многое. Например в понятие "всё вообще что бы то ни было" входит _всё вообще что бы то ни было_.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А с вами что не так?


Да в сущности, то же, что и с вами.
А все-таки: вы сцылку привели в качестве иллюстрации чего? или просто так?

----------


## До

> А все-таки: вы сцылку привели в качестве иллюстрации чего? или просто так?


Когда я приводил ссылку я в том же сообщении и написал зачем.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Когда я приводил ссылку я в том же сообщении и написал зачем.


И правда, вот я опять ступил. Там же ясно написано, зачем вы эту ссылку привели:



> Думаю...

----------


## Антип Байда

> А с вами что не так?


Ну что же вы, Сергей. Надо сходу признаваться, что с вами что-то не так. Например, когда звенит будильник, вы же медлите секунду-другую перед тем, как выключить? Или, например, вы же явно не помните наизусть все номера журнала "Веселые картинки", или что там было в вашем детстве, "Сталинский сталинёнок"? С вами явно что-то не так, признание- путь к излечению, ок?

----------


## До

> И правда, вот я опять ступил. Там же ясно написано, зачем вы эту ссылку привели:


Для ознакомления с позицией её Учителя...
Что там "что-то не так" не подразумевалось.

----------

Сергей Хос (22.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну что же вы, Сергей. Надо сходу признаваться, что с вами что-то не так.


Дык я ж вроде и признал...

----------


## Антип Байда

> Что значит "для Вас"??? Она для всех вне концепций Можно ли объективировать ум Будды???
> Надо двигаться в соответствии с прописанными в методичках указаниями  Но Вы же понимаете, нетривиальные проекты негарантированы.


Надо двигаться в соответствии с прописанными в методичках указаниями, остальные нетривиальные проекты имеют гарантированный массивный фэйл в итоге.

----------


## Caddy

> Например в понятие "всё вообще что бы то ни было" входит _всё вообще что бы то ни было_.


_Все вообще что бы то ни было_ - не существует в другом смысле, кроме понятия.

----------


## До

> _Все вообще что бы то ни было_ - не существует в другом смысле, кроме понятия.


Речь шла цель вне концепций или нет. Получается не "вне".

----------


## Антип Байда

> _Все вообще что бы то ни было_ - не существует в другом смысле, кроме понятия.


В другом смысле существует, например, стол. Или блин. Вторым можно смачно треснуть об первый, а с понятиями такого не проделать. Относительная истина не так проста.

----------


## Caddy

Пример был выбран неудачный, поэтому так и получилось  :Smilie:  Если бы стол или блин были приведены в пример...  :Smilie:  
К тому же, никто не отрицает важность концепций, я уже не раз об этом писала.

----------


## До

> Никто не отрицает важность концепций, я уже не раз об этом писала.


Вроде бы речь шла _вне концепций_ что-то или нет.

----------


## Caddy

ММК, XXIV, 8-10

----------


## Антип Байда

Кэдди, ты же понимаешь, что названиями альбомов Энигмы нельзя прикрываться бесконечно. Однажды придется отвечать по существу.

----------


## Caddy

"Текст мадхьямаки является интеллектуальной проекцией абсолютной реализации. Но только интеллектуальной проекцией. И, наверное, это  - специфическая аранжировка работы по самопреобразованию. Ты сделал все в интеллекте, ты дальше должен свою экзистенцию к уровню своего интеллекта подтягивать. [...]
Реальность дана вне слов. Всякая работа ума представляется некой тройкой: есть акты ума, есть средства ума (например, язык), есть объекты ума. Т.е. все это не само по себе. Когда все это схлопывается в единстве, это будет недвойственное знание Будды. Оно - вне слов. Зато есть слова, которые позволяют сильно увеличить вероятность осуществления этого".

----------


## Пилигрим

> В буддизме нет "интеллектуалов высочайшего уровня", есть только "Уровень тепла" и т.д., разные стадии приближения к видению шуньяты. И никто из этих в высшей степени достойнейших личностей не считает себя способным воспринять ТОНКУЮ относительную истину. Вот с этим скромным добавлением я принимаю пламенную телегу товарища Пилигрима.





> …Однажды, когда он сидел и читал текст, внезапно на книгу упала тень. Он обернулся и увидел крайне старую и уродливую женщину. Она спросила его: "Что ты изучаешь? Что ты читаешь?" Он ответил: "Я изучаю тантру Гухья-Самаджа". Она спросила: "Ты можешь читать слова?" "Да", - ответил он и начал читать текст вслух. 
> Услышав это, она так обрадовалась, что запрыгала вокруг него и начала танцевать. Наропа подумал: "Она так обрадовалась, когда я сказал ей, что могу читать и сказал: "А также я понимаю смысл". 
> Женщина опечалилась и заплакала. Наропа сказал: "Ты так обрадовалась, что я могу читать, и так опечалилась от того, что я сказал, что могу понимать смысл. Почему?" Она ответила: "Я печальна, потому что такой великий учёный, как ты - лжёт. Это очень печально…


Товарищ Антип, а почему телега пламенная, но не просто телега? ДО я понимаю, когда он считает пост экзальтированным, он действительно великий ученый, я в сравнении с ним просто пигмей. Но вы что, тоже ученый уровня ДО?

----------


## Антип Байда

Как и блин

----------


## Caddy

> Кэдди, ты же понимаешь, что названиями альбомов Энигмы нельзя прикрываться бесконечно. Однажды придется отвечать по существу.


Ну, во-первых, цитата была мною собственноручно набрана и опубликована некоторое количество постов назад; во-вторых, я думала, что общаюсь с теми, кто может быстро сам посмотреть (я же не знаю, кто чьему переводу больше доверяет! а может человек и оригинальный текст имеет в обиходе).

----------


## Антип Байда

> Товарищ Антип, а почему телега пламенная, но не просто телега? ДО я понимаю, когда он считает пост экзальтированным, он действительно великий ученый, я в сравнении с ним просто пигмей. Но вы что, тоже ученый уровня ДО?


Отвечаю:
1)Телега пламенная, потому что от чистого сердца. Она меня радует, кипятит кровь. Мне по кайфу, а также весело ее читать. Пламя я придумал, так мне веселее.. Если вам не нравится, что мне буддизм так по кайфу, напишите в ЛС, я придумаю, как вам поступить со своей жизнью.
2)Пилигрим, давайте для начала заучим, что До и ДО совершенно разные персонажи, даже мне это понятно, ок? Вы о ком спрашиваете?

----------


## Антип Байда

Ну, поскольку ник "Пилигрим" явственно занят, стало быть, я- Дрон. Тогда отвечаю вам, великому пандите- нет, не приплетая вас, троллить Пилигрима я не могу. Вы - мой козырь. Что на уме Пилигрима- не знаю.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ну, во-первых, цитата была мною собственноручно набрана и опубликована некоторое количество постов назад; во-вторых, я думала, что общаюсь с теми, кто может быстро сам посмотреть (я же не знаю, кто чьему переводу больше доверяет! а может человек и оригинальный текст имеет в обиходе).


А что во вторых?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Отвечаю:
> 1)Телега пламенная, потому что от чистого сердца. Она меня радует, кипятит кровь. Мне по кайфу, а также весело ее читать. Пламя я придумал, так мне веселее.. Если вам не нравится, что мне буддизм так по кайфу, напишите в ЛС, я придумаю, как вам поступить со своей жизнью.
> 2)Пилигрим, давайте для начала заучим, что До и ДО совершенно разные персонажи, даже мне это понятно, ок? Вы о ком спрашиваете?


1. По кайфу так по кайфу. ОК.
2. Сегодня нравится завтра нет послезавтра опять нравится. "Нравится не нравится спи моя красавица".
3. У меня есть кого спросить. За участие спасибо.
4. Главное, что все всё поняли.

----------


## Айвар

> Противоречивость системы рождает желание искать некий другой смысл, более возвышенный. Значительно более возвышенный.


Если так все запущено, то почему бы не воспользоваться простыми средствами ... перестать проектировать, конструировать свое существование. Бытие уже есть, вас в этом бытии нет. Есть видение, но нет смотрящего. Есть ...

----------


## Айвар

> _Все вообще что бы то ни было_ - не существует в другом смысле, кроме понятия.


Если есть утверждение, что что-то существует, то другого быть не может, поэтому в этом нет никакого смысла.
Еще раз повторимся. Бытие не требует доказательств. "Все что от вас требуется" это просто быть. Побыть в тишине и ничего не делать ...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Что значит "для Вас"??? Она для всех вне концепций


Только что вербализовали концепцию.




> Можно ли объективировать ум Будды???


Объективировать можно что угодно:
Вложение 7830




> Надо двигаться в соответствии с прописанными в методичках указаниями


То есть следование методичке объективирует ум Будды?

----------


## Caddy

> Если есть утверждение, что что-то существует, то другого быть не может, поэтому в этом нет никакого смысла.
> Еще раз повторимся. Бытие не требует доказательств. "Все что от вас требуется" это просто быть. Побыть в тишине и ничего не делать ...


Tathabhavo (все так, как есть)

----------


## Caddy

> То есть следование методичке объективирует ум Будды?


Наоборот, обретается  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Обретается что-то, что обретается путём следования методичке. Метод соответствует результату или нет?

----------


## Caddy

Буддисту в это полагается верить до поры  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Есть прямо-таки убежденность, что _после поры_ результат окажется не соответствующим методу?
Может, сразу выкинуть методичку?

----------


## Caddy

Понимаете ли, когда вы занимаетесь по методичке, есть двойственность - вы и то, что там написано, а в результате, как заверяют, получается недвойственный ум Будды. Ну вот как-то так  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> а в результате, как заверяют, получается недвойственный ум Будды


Заверяют, что получается вот так--это ведь тоже придётся рассмотреть как часть метода.
Мало ли в чем заверяют в методичке? может, хотят продать побольше экземпляров.

----------


## Айвар

> Понимаете ли, когда вы занимаетесь по методичке, есть двойственность - вы и то, что там написано, а в результате, как заверяют, получается недвойственный ум Будды. Ну вот как-то так


"Беда" в том, что "методичка", то бишь таковость, всегда под рукой, да вот суждения о реальности, мысли всякие там берут верх. Но отоворки больше не годятся, если вы распознали то, что мысли не имеют собственной (другой и пр.) природы. Они просто приходят, вы их узнаете, ничего с ними не делаете, спокойны и непредсказуемы. "Анализ двойственности" это любимая игра ума, который лелеет мысль. Я это тоже мысль. Отождествление с этой мыслью это еще одна мысль и пошло и поехало. 
Игры ума - это в том числе видеть концепции двойственности и недвойственности. Время это игры ума. Существование. Единственное условие достоверности на которое нам указывал Татхагата, это наличие нашего (прямого) опыта. Не воспоминаний и теорий.

65. Если хотя бы мгновение умный связан с мудрым, быстро знакомится он с дхаммой, как язык с вкусом похлебки. Дхаммапада

----------


## Caddy

Поскольку относительная истина описана непротиворечиво, то есть основание верить, что результат самопреобразования, который не может быть адекватно описан, будет обретен.

----------


## Айвар

> Буддисту в это полагается верить до поры


Можно, конечно, спросить "а где вы видели буддистов?" Быть может это люди искусства, все те же феноменологи, абстракционисты ... Будда часто говорит о бхикшу

----------


## Caddy

> Игры ума - это в том числе видеть концепции двойственности и недвойственности. Время это игры ума. Существование. Единственное условие достоверности на которое нам указывал Татхагата, это наличие нашего (прямого) опыта. Не воспоминаний и теорий.
> 65. Если хотя бы мгновение умный связан с мудрым, быстро знакомится он с дхаммой, как язык с вкусом похлебки. Дхаммапада


Те, кто воспринимает мадхьямаку как очередную концепцию, сильно ошибаются  :Smilie:  Об этом и речь на протяжении всего этого топика.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Беда" в том, что "методичка", то бишь таковость,


Беда в том, что "таковость" - не методичка, а чистый лист бумаги.

----------


## Айвар

> Поскольку относительная истина описана непротиворечиво, то есть основание верить, что результат самопреобразования, который не может быть адекватно описан, будет обретен.


Об относительном говориться в связи с чем? - Уверяю вас, что именно такого рода вопросами и занимается школа прасангики. Вопрос - ответ. Мысль (абсурд) - пустота.

----------


## Айвар

> Беда в том, что "таковость" - не методичка, а чистый лист бумаги.


Таковасть перед мыслью, поэтому она не может никуда прийти и никуда опоздать. Скажите "стоп" уму-мысли и вот вам неуказанная и неопределенная никем и ничем таковость, вне времени. Она всегда тут "до мысли".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Таковасть перед мыслью, поэтому она не может никуда прийти и никуда опоздать. Скажите "стоп" уму-мысли и вот вам неуказанная и неопределенная никем и ничем таковость, вне времени. Она всегда тут "до мысли".


Об чем и речь. Тогда "методичка" - это не таковость, а, например, то, что вы только что написали.

----------


## Caddy

> Об относительном говориться в связи с чем? - Уверяю вас, что именно такого рода вопросами и занимается школа прасангики. Вопрос - ответ. Мысль (абсурд) - пустота.


Об относительном говорится постольку, поскольку без опоры на ее правильное понимание трудно обрести результат.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Поскольку относительная истина описана непротиворечиво,
>  то есть основание верить, что результат самопреобразования, который не может быть адекватно описан, будет обретен.


Почему из вывода, имеющего относительную истинность, может следовать что-то, имеющее абс.истинность? Необоснованное чаяние.

Неадекватность описания означает, что оно описывает что-то левое. Зачем оно, сбивать с толку?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Те, кто воспринимает мадхьямаку как очередную концепцию, сильно ошибаются  Об этом и речь на протяжении всего этого топика.


"Самосущего нет" разве это не концепция?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Поскольку относительная истина описана непротиворечиво, то есть основание верить, что результат самопреобразования, который не может быть адекватно описан, будет обретен.


Почему результат не может быть адекватно описан? Трикайя разве не описание?

----------


## Caddy

> "Самосущего нет" разве это не концепция?


Если это и концепция, то ее установление не есть конечная цель мадхьямаки.

----------


## Caddy

> Почему результат не может быть адекватно описан?


Потому что знаковое описание результата это не есть результат.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Скажите "стоп" уму-мысли


Нет, лучше бросьте ему перчатку

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему результат не может быть адекватно описан? Трикайя разве не описание?


Конечно нет.
Есть описание Трикайи, есть понимание написанного и есть сама Трикайя (если про нее вообще можно сказать, что она есть). Три совершенно разные "вещи".

----------


## Антип Байда

> Потому что знаковое описание результата это не есть результат.


Когда говорят, что Будда избавился от страданий, это неадекватное описание?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Если это и концепция, то ее установление не есть конечная цель мадхьямаки.


Если это концепция?.....
Мне кажется, что это концепция.
1) Самобытие 2) отсутствие. Два предмета *cвязаны*. Значит- *концепция*

----------


## Caddy

> Когда говорят, что Будда избавился от страданий, это неадекватное описание?


Конечно, адекватное _описание_.

----------


## Caddy

> Если это концепция?.....
> Мне кажется, что это концепция.
> 1) Самобытие 2) отсутствие. Два предмета *cвязаны*. Значит- *концепция*


Концепция, концепция  :Smilie:  Вы в чем собственно меня хотите убедить?  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Конечно нет.
> Есть описание Трикайи, есть понимание написанного и есть сама Трикайя (если про нее вообще можно сказать, что она есть). Три совершенно разные "вещи".


Так описание трикайи адекватно или нет?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так описание трикайи адекватно или нет?


адекватно чему?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Конечно, адекватное _описание_.


Это очень хорошо. Это означает, для адекватности описание не должно быть описываемым, а то мне показалось, что утверждалось слегка иное.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (23.10.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> адекватно чему?


Ну, самой Трикайе... Адекватно ли описана Трикайя?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Концепция, концепция  Вы в чем собственно меня хотите убедить?


Ни в чем...
Мне кажется, что это не обязательно - хотеть убедить.

----------


## Антип Байда

А вот по теме. 
Когда отрицается происхождение от иного, всегда идет речь о самосущем ином, по умолчанию.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Есть описание Трикайи, есть понимание написанного и есть сама Трикайя (если про нее вообще можно сказать, что она есть)


"Сама Трикая" и есть адекватность описания Трикаи, состоящая в соответствии опыта с описанным/написанным.

----------


## Антип Байда

> "Сама Трикая" и есть адекватность описания Трикаи, состоящая в соответствии опыта с описанным/написанным.


О, так у нас Трикайя уже не Трикайя, с 14 часов 37 минут. Чуть не пропустил это эпохальное событие.

----------


## Caddy

Гораздо будет интереснее рассмотреть как соотносится с опытом такое описание абсолютной реальности: "Когда для ума нет ни сущего, ни не-сущего..."  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Как-то же соотносится, иначе это голый фантазм.
Это--из Упанишад?

----------


## Caddy

Да нет, что Вы! Это драгоценный Шантидева!  :Smilie:  
С моим опытом это никак не соотносится, но так _описывается_ ум Будды.

----------


## До

> Если так все запущено, то почему бы не воспользоваться простыми средствами ... *перестать проектировать, конструировать свое существование. Бытие уже есть, вас в этом бытии нет*.


Предлагаете развивать шизофрению?




> Есть видение, но нет смотрящего. Есть ...


Боюсь тут вы сами не понимаете что говорите.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Гораздо будет интереснее рассмотреть как соотносится с опытом такое описание абсолютной реальности: "Когда для ума нет ни сущего, ни не-сущего..."


А как вы предлагаете соотнести, с каким опытом, с чьим? У кого он есть?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да нет, что Вы! Это драгоценный Шантидева!  
> С моим опытом это никак не соотносится, но так _описывается_ ум Будды.


У вас опыта нет, поэтому--описание для Вас неадекватно и бессмысленно.

Выражение "ни сущего, ни не-сущего", кстати, расхожий мем, появился до Г.Шакьямуни.
Описывает _трансперсональный опыт_--т.е. трип.

----------


## Антип Байда

> "Когда для ума нет ни сущего, ни не-сущего..."


Шантидева отрицает здесь самосущее и самосущее ничто, как вы считаете?

----------


## Антип Байда

> У вас опыта нет, поэтому--описание для Вас неадекватно и бессмысленно.


Второе эпохальное событие.
Д. Евгеньев в 15 часов 47 минут отменил апофатику. 
Всем понятно? Никакой больше апофатики.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Всем понятно? Никакой больше апофатики.


Вы наверное, понимаете, что бочка апофатики бессмысленна, если нет капли катафатики?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вы наверное, понимаете, что бочка апофатики бессмысленна, если нет капли катафатики?


Конечно, понимаю. Каждый раз, сталкиваясь с бочкой, с горкой наполненной апофатикой, и не находя в ней живительной капли катофатики, я буквально дохожу до помешательства, крича:
"Ты-ы-ы-ы!!, БООЧКА-А-А,тебя не должно быть в Приероодеее!!! Где-е-е твоя капля-а катофатик-и-и?!!!"

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Да, кстати, вот уже Дрон привлекает свой опыт, прасанги/апофатики, чтобы замечательное утверждение стало _для него_ адекватным:



> Шантидева отрицает здесь самосущее и самосущее ничто

----------


## Антип Байда

Денис Евгеньев, я - не Дрон. Антип Байда - мой аккаунт.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Да, кстати, вот уже Дрон привлекает свой опыт, прасанги/апофатики, чтобы замечательное утверждение стало _для него_ адекватным:


ВЫ считаете это ошибочным?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Что--это?

----------


## Айвар

> Об относительном говорится постольку, поскольку без опоры на ее правильное понимание трудно обрести результат.


Относительно это просто другое название взаимозависимости, но только не ее понимание  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Это имеет быть сплошь и рядом. Больший результат имеет пускание пузырей. Результат это социальные гарантии и не более. Если нужно построить иерархию, то следует начинать и заканчивать умом, вот только проницательность не отдолжишь.

----------


## Айвар

> Те, кто воспринимает мадхьямаку как очередную концепцию, сильно ошибаются  Об этом и речь на протяжении всего этого топика.


Они (мадхьямики или срединники) просто устали бороться с человеческой глупость. Воду нельзя успокоить, если все время бередить ее поверхность палкой. Логические опровержения слишком очевидны, но те кто повернуты в другую сторону видят лишь хвост, ногу и хобот (слона).
Мадхьямик всегда зрит в корень, поэтому его видение пустой основы совершенно, но попробуйте ему скажите об этом и он поднимет вас насмех ... не страшно.

----------


## Айвар

> Об чем и речь. Тогда "методичка" - это не таковость, а, например, то, что вы только что написали.


Соглашусь, если только все методички пишутся с ожиданием результата. 
Будда дает восемь правильных методичек, но даже он не может гарантировать достижение результата. Результат это процесс во времени. До и после. 
Дхармы случаются здесь и сейчас. Но нет даже одного мгновенния дхармы, потому что причинность просто приходит, она нами не задается. Поэтому и о дхармах некоторые говорят, что они пусты (от собственного определения, то есть свободны от самоотождествления с неведеньем.)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Что--это?


Такую трактовку слов Шантидевы.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Нет (неаффирмативно).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Будда дает восемь правильных методичек,


а я слышал, что 84 000.




> есть свободны от самоотождествления с неведеньем


это круто...
то есть они сами себя не отождествляют с неведением?

----------


## Айвар

> а я слышал, что 84 000.
> 
>  это круто...
> то есть они сами себя не отождествляют с неведением?


А разве можно отождествится с ведением и не быть ведением? В 4-ой БИ ничего не сказано о 84 000, зато есть Восмеричный Благородный.

----------


## Айвар

> Предлагаете развивать шизофрению?
> Боюсь тут вы сами не понимаете что говорите.


Как раз наоборот, предлагаю перестать бороться со страхом и с всякими там теориями, которые пытаются компенсировать обычное человеческое неведение (заблуждение).
То есть вы хотите сказать, что вы всегда контролируете процесс вашего восприятия ( с помощью мысли "я есть" или подобной) - но это заблуждение. Заблуждение становится неведением в силу отказа от причинности (размности, дхармовости).

----------


## Caddy

Так, к слову...  :Smilie: 
"...Если я - европеец, то я привык застревать в таком типе состояния сознания, в котором я пользуюсь логическим языком, меня там заклинило. Мне трудно, непривычно, я даже побаиваюсь выйти из состояния логического здравомыслия, потому что это лучшее, что у меня есть. Это и есть главное препятствие к тому, чтобы йога была до последнего времени осознана как особая область в Европе, потому что у нас есть самая главная особая область - это мышление. [...] Язык, примененный для логического мышления, который сел на голову человеку, и, превратившись из главного слуги в хозяина, есть главное препятствие [к развитию йогической культуры] как особой сферы в Европе" (с).

----------


## До

> Как раз наоборот, предлагаю перестать бороться со *страхом* и с всякими там теориями, которые пытаются компенсировать обычное человеческое неведение (заблуждение).


"Ведение" это когда знания больше и оно правильнее, так?




> То есть вы хотите сказать, что вы всегда контролируете процесс вашего восприятия ( с помощью мысли "я есть" или подобной) - но это заблуждение.


Если бы я такую чушь хотел сказать, то и сказал бы.

----------


## До

> Так, к слову... 
> "...Если я - европеец, то я привык застревать в таком типе состояния сознания, в котором я пользуюсь логическим языком, меня там заклинило. Мне трудно, непривычно, я даже побаиваюсь выйти из состояния логического здравомыслия, потому что это лучшее, что у меня есть. Это и есть главное препятствие к тому, чтобы йога была до последнего времени осознана как особая область в Европе, потому что у нас есть самая главная особая область - это мышление. [...] Язык, примененный для логического мышления, который сел на голову человеку, и, превратившись из главного слуги в хозяина, есть главное препятствие [к развитию йогической культуры] как особой сферы в Европе" (с).


Вы растождествите _логику_ с _языком_ в вашей голове. Индийцы хоть йоги, хоть кто никогда не отрицали логики. Но чего у них небыло западного, так это _обязательной для научных текстов взаимооднозначной связи понятия и термина_. Т.е. _формальности_ формальной логики, а была значит неформальная (не имела строгой языковой формы, но оставаясь при этом логичной).




> Это ошибка западного мышления, нам кажется что _понятие_ взаимооднозначно соответствует своему _термину_. И поняв что такое "другое" мы поймём все остальные фразы где он сказал "другое". На самом деле не поймём конечно, он может "другое" говорить каждый раз в новом смысле. Надо устанавливать просто _что он имел ввиду_, вообще.





> Если ожидать, что _понятие_ взаимооднозначно связано с _термином_, то понять ещё труднее. (Это я и сказал.) А так у нас _принято_ писать научные тексты.

----------

Caddy (24.10.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> "Ведение" это когда знания больше и оно правильнее, так?


Вообще-то разумность это способность предвосхищать. Поэтому даже невежественные люди могут казаться разумными. Коль скоро говорится о возникновении из условий, то и результат может возникнуть, а может нет, но не без причины. Ведение, это когда есть знание истины, например 1 и 2 БИ и оно есть первый фактор Благородного Пути.

----------

Caddy (24.10.2011)

----------


## Caddy

До, про индийцев в цитате ничего не было :Smilie:  Про индийцев там дальше много всего хорошего сказано как раз. И про то, как они используют логику _по делу_. 
И про взаимооднозначную связь понятий и терминов, кстати, тоже ничего не говорилось. Мышление определяется в стандартном случае как умение пользоваться в особом соединении чередой _представлений_ в уме, с одной стороны, и _использованием языка_, с другой стороны (хотя, конечно, исключения бывают - так, например, Эйнштейн говорил, что он мыслит с помощью кинестетических ощущений в мышцах  :Smilie:  ).
Главная мысль цитаты вобщем-то однозначна: мышление должно быть инструментом  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А йога должна быть инструментом?

----------


## Caddy

Все это инструменты для самопреобразования. Так же как внимательность, воображение...

----------


## До

> До, про индийцев в цитате *ничего* не было


Да вы что, серьезно? А "_йоги_" это кто?

В любом случае про индийских йогов говорил я и все мои слова не обязятельно должны проистикать из анонимной цитаты. Если это дискуссия конечно.




> Про индийцев там дальше много всего *хорошего* сказано как раз.


Подразумевается что я сказал плохое?




> И про то, как они используют логику _по делу_.


Какие молодцы. И алогичны _вне дела_?




> И про взаимооднозначную связь понятий и терминов, кстати, тоже *нечего* не говорилось.


Мной?




> Мышление определяется в стандартном случае как умение пользоваться в особом соединении чередой _представлений_ в уме, с одной стороны, и _использованием языка_, с другой стороны (хотя, конечно, исключения бывают - так, например, Эйнштейн говорил, что он мыслит с помощью кинестетических ощущений в мышцах  ).


Шутил наверное (троллил журналистов).




> Главная мысль цитаты вобщем-то однозначна: мышление должно быть инструментом


Мысль-то хоть ценная?

----------


## Caddy

Как причудливо и неожиданно многоречиво может развиваться разговор вокруг простой однозначной цитаты, причем в обход ее главного смысла  :Smilie:  _Прапанчу_ далее развивать не буду. В любом случае каждый понимает в меру способностей.

----------


## До

> Как причудливо и неожиданно многоречиво может развиваться разговор вокруг простой *однозначной* цитаты, причем в обход ее главного смысла  _Прапанчу_ далее развивать не буду. В любом случае каждый понимает в меру способностей.


Как определили что она однозначна? Я вижу, например, два смысла о _логике_ и о _языке_, и я написал в своём посте об этом различии (которое аноним, а с ним и вы, возможно, упускаете) - не отождествляйте логичность и логический язык. Написал вполне _ознозначно_. Но вы предпочли заметить не смысл, а причудливость (как мы посмели иметь отличное мнение), многоречивость, разговор (как мы посмели говорить вообще). Блеснули опять _термином_ и скорее в ракушку.

----------


## Caddy

В цитате речь шла о том, что мышление должно быть слугой, а не хозяином. И, собственно говоря, все.

Впрочем, возможно различие интерпретаций вызвано тем, что цитата вырвана из контекста и, таким образом, не учитываются обстоятельства, цель и аудитория, в которой все это было произнесено, что очень важно.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Все это инструменты для самопреобразования. Так же как внимательность, воображение...


Воображение (мысль без логики; неправильная мысль) может и не туды завести.
Как и самадхи с фиксацией на объекте, который не подсказан _правильной мыслью_.

----------


## Caddy

Естественно. Кто же спорит? Разве было сказано, что мышление не нужно??? Например, с помощью мышления убедительно доказывается, что у дхарм нет самосущности  :Smilie:  
Мышление нужно. Просто это не все. С помощью одного лишь мышления совершить самопреобразование невозможно.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Вы думаете, наверное, что мышление = дискурс, формально-логическая болтовня?

----------


## Caddy

То, что я думаю, я уже написала. А что Вы подразумеваете под словом "мышление"?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Не только инструмент, но и его пользователя.

----------


## До

> В цитате речь шла о том, что мышление должно быть слугой, а не хозяином. И, собственно говоря, все.


А кто с этим спорил?




> Например, с помощью мышления убедительно доказывается, что у дхарм нет самосущности


А зачем это доказывать? Ведь так никто не думает. Получается интеллектуальный онанизм - что-то доказывать просто так.




> Мышление нужно. Просто это не все. С помощью одного лишь мышления совершить самопреобразование невозможно.


У буддистов всего 6 органов - мышление и ещё пять органов чувств - какой из оставшихся кардинально поможет "самопреобразованию"?

----------


## Caddy

> А зачем это доказывать? Ведь так никто не думает. Получается интеллектуальный онанизм - что-то доказывать просто так.


Это была лемма к доказательству того, что нет происхождения от иного.




> У буддистов всего 6 органов - мышление и ещё пять органов чувств - какой из оставшихся кардинально поможет "самопреобразованию"?


Похоже, здесь мышление Вы употребляете в очень широком смысле, потому что, если отождествлять этот орган исключительно с логическим мышлением, о котором и шла речь в цитате, то не понятно, куда же тогда относятся такие способности как внимательность, концентрация, воображение и т.д.

----------


## Caddy

> Не только инструмент, но и его пользователя.


Ну, естественно, мышление не существует само по себе без мыслящего, и наоборот  :Smilie:  И что Вы хотели этим сказать?

----------


## До

> Это была лемма к доказательству того, что нет происхождения от иного.


Т.е. одно, что никто не думает, было леммой к доказательству другого, что никто не думает. Я же говорю - чуднóй интеллектуальный "онанизм". Только наглости хватает считать его ведущим к просветлению. Вот что по настоящему причудливо и неожиданно.




> Похоже, здесь мышление Вы употребляете в очень широком смысле, потому что, если отождествлять этот орган исключительно с логическим мышлением, о котором и шла речь в цитате, то не понятно, куда же тогда относятся такие способности как внимательность, концентрация, воображение и т.д.


Факторы мышления. Обращает внимания на объект, удерживает, не отвлекается, делает _вывод_. Всё это может быть конечно правильным и неправильным (логичным и нелогичным, выводом правильным или выводом с _ошибкой_).

Поймите простую вещь, логика противоположна _ошибке_. Не отсутствию языка там или ещё каким-то фантикам, а _ошибке_. Логичное познание = правильное, нелогичное = ошибочное. Вот в чём функция и качество логики. А когда поймёте подумайте над тем _проводит ли ошибка к просветлению_.

----------


## Caddy

> Т.е. одно, что никто не думает, было леммой к доказательству другого, что никто не думает.


Вау! Так уже никто не думает, что есть происхождение от иного??? Это, действительно, не может не радовать  :Smilie:

----------


## Caddy

> Поймите простую вещь, логика противоположна _ошибке_. Не отсутствию языка там или ещё каким-то фантикам, а _ошибке_. Логичное познание = правильное, нелогичное = ошибочное. Вот в чём функция и качество логики. А когда поймёте подумайте над тем _проводит ли ошибка к просветлению_.


Прекрасно! Ошибок в рассуждении мадхьямиков нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Что-то я отвлекся.
Скажите, на какой-нибудь из 31 страниц темы кто-то уже дал определение "другого"?

----------


## До

> Вау! Так уже никто не думает, что есть происхождение от иного??? Это, действительно, не может не радовать


И чем это вас радует?

Как легко вас порадовать, однако, опроверженеим воображаемых оппонентов. Неиссякаемый источник радости. Радоваться — вот что важно, это самое главное.




> Скажите, на какой-нибудь из 31 страниц темы кто-то уже дал определение "другого"?


На первой. Пост #6 зацените.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На первой. Пост #6 зацените.


Ну не знаю... я там определения "другого" не увидел.

----------


## Caddy

Откуда возьмется "иное", если ничего "своего" нет?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Откуда возьмется "иное", если ничего "своего" нет?


А что есть?

----------


## Caddy

> Факторы мышления. Обращает внимания на объект, удерживает, не отвлекается, делает _вывод_.


Ладно, допустим так. Ну а куда отнесем переживание, ощущения, интуицию?

----------


## Caddy

> А что есть?


Похоже, самого по себе ничего нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Похоже, самого по себе ничего нет


то есть все имеет причину в ином?

----------


## Caddy

Т.е. покуда нет следствия, с чего же нечто называть причиной  :Smilie:  
Похоже, можно говорить о существовании во взаимной соотнесенности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. покуда нет следствия, с чего же нечто называть причиной


Я спросил, что есть, а вы все время говорите, чего нет.
Такнечесна

----------


## Caddy

Извините, я уже подправила предыдущий пост до того, как увидела этот.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> во взаимной соотнесенности.


одного с другим?

----------


## До

> Я спросил, что есть, а вы все время говорите, чего нет.
> Такнечесна


Обычная анатмавада: — нет существа (общее), но есть факторы (элементы).

Анатмавада по прасангически: — есть причинность (общее), но нет её составляющих (элементов).

Довольно забавно вверх ногами перевернуто _общее и элементы_, не находите?




> Ну не знаю... я там определения "другого" не увидел.


Парабхава. Т.е. другая _свабхава_.

----------

Сергей Хос (25.10.2011)

----------


## Caddy

> одного с другим?


Да, но ведь из этого следует, что ни того, ни другого самого по себе нет.

----------


## Caddy

> Анатмавада по прасангически: — есть причинность (общее), но нет её составляющих (элементов)


Ничего подобного никогда не утверждалось. Приведите цитату, где бы причинность признавалась, если нет ее составляющих.

----------


## До

> Ничего подобного никогда не утверждалось. Приведите цитату, где бы причинность признавалась, если нет ее составляющих.


Вы же сами меня отсылали к мангала-шлоке.

_"Хвала главе мудрецов, который возвестил
[Закон] взаимозависимого происхождения."_

Закон есть, как общее, нет лишь дхарм к которым он относится.

----------


## Caddy

О, мама мия! Нет никакого закона. То, что было возвещено, это принцип, который надо постичь , чтобы стать Буддой.

----------


## До

> О, мама мия! Нет никакого закона. То, что было возвещено, это принцип, который надо постичь , чтобы стать Буддой.


Делаете вид что меня не поняли? Я же сказал есть как _общее_.

----------


## Caddy

Это видение, каким способом существуют вещи - пустым.

----------


## До

Так видение есть, принцип есть?  :Wink: 


ps. Если скажете да/нет, заодно ответье КАК _есть_ и КАК _нет_.

----------


## До

> Денис Евгеньев, я - не Дрон. Антип Байда - мой аккаунт.


Вы аккаунт?  :Wink:

----------


## Caddy

Да. у некоторых, особо проницательных, есть - в уме в качестве объекта медитации  :Big Grin:

----------


## До

> Да. у некоторых, особо проницательных, есть - в уме в качестве объекта медитации


Ну вот. Хоть с чем-то согласились.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы аккаунт?


Это настоящий анатмавадин. No identity but account.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Похоже, можно говорить о существовании во взаимной соотнесенности.


Если есть соотнесённость, то есть и соотносимые стороны.
Если сторон нет самих по себе, то нет и соотнесенности самой по себе.
Получается, у сторон и соотнесенности равные права на существование.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В цитате речь шла о том, что мышление должно быть слугой, а не хозяином. И, собственно говоря, все.


Напрашивается вопрос, а кто же хозяин?

----------


## Айвар

> Если есть соотнесённость, то есть и соотносимые стороны.
> Если сторон нет самих по себе, то нет и соотнесенности самой по себе.
> Получается, у сторон и соотнесенности равные права на существование.


Осталось найти незримый Центр ...

"Он не заметил как между принятием и отвержением прошла его жизнь ..."

----------

Caddy (25.10.2011)

----------


## Caddy

> Если есть соотнесённость...


Где она есть? Я сказала не есть, а можно говорить. Это способ говорения такой. Пустоты нет.

----------


## Caddy

> Напрашивается вопрос, а кто же хозяин?


Просветленное сознание  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Где она есть? Я сказала не есть, а можно говорить.


Нельзя говорить о существовании не во взаимной соотнесенности? Суровые у вас правила.




> Это способ говорения такой. Пустоты нет.


Тогда и ПС нет.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Просветленное сознание


Таковое уже имеется, осталось отбросить инструменты?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Откуда возьмется "иное", если ничего "своего" нет?


Ну а если вы, скажем, рассматриваете силлогизм, то при этом рассмотрении посылка и вывод - это разные моменты мысли? Если да, то вторая мысль иная по отношению к первой и связана с ней тем, что происходит из нее как из другого.

----------


## Айвар

> Просветленное сознание


His Holiness (the) Dalai Lama, every time when he gave teachings, he recite a sloka – it’s one verse – that is a homage to the Buddha. And towards the end of this one verse it says: (Rinpoche says in Tibetan, and translates as follows)

To the Gautama Buddha I prostrate
The one who has abandoned all views

 ... отказался от всех представлений

In Madhyamika-avatara, Chandrakirti said:
“Those who are not wise – those who are idiot – they will do lots of bad things and then go to hell.” (I’m translating in a very very sort of crude way, so that it actually maybe will make a better sense). “Those who are idiot they will do bad things, and they will go to hell.” 00:17:12
And then, the second stanzas he said:
“Those who are another kind of idiot, they will do good things, and they will go to heaven.” Idiots, still!
And then he said:
“Those who are wise, they will go beyond good and bad, and then they will be liberated.”
And this is what we are talking here: to go beyond good and bad.

Vajra Cutter. What is being cut here? Cut bad things – cut good things also. Cut both good and bad things. Cut all the views, basically – any kinds of view. You know we have different kinds of – many different views.

View is – the View is the base of Path. Actually, when we talk about a View, Path and Meditation, and Enlightenment – I guess, every time we talk about a View, we end up thinking in those term. But actually, the View exists within every situation – all situation.

(комментарий Дзонгсара Кьенце)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Что-то я отвлекся.
> Скажите, на какой-нибудь из 31 страниц темы кто-то уже дал определение "другого"?


"...Смысл другой сущности, главным образом, состоит в том, что, считается, будто в природе вещей иметь зависимость от другого существующего...".

----------


## Caddy

> Ну а если вы, скажем, рассматриваете силлогизм, то при этом рассмотрении посылка и вывод - это разные моменты мысли? Если да, то вторая мысль иная по отношению к первой и связана с ней тем, что происходит из нее как из другого.


Небольшое замечание (в добавление к формальному рассмотрению этого тезиса, проведенному в следующем посте  :Smilie: ): такие "вещи" как посылка и вывод мадхьямакой вообще не рассматриваются, потому что их и так в мире нет.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Ну а если вы, скажем, рассматриваете силлогизм, то при этом рассмотрении посылка и вывод - это разные моменты мысли? Если да, то вторая мысль иная по отношению к первой и связана с ней тем, что происходит из нее как из другого.


Для того, что бы утверждать связь необходимы и посылка и вывод как существующие, если и то и другое существует, что возникает? Для возникновения необходимо, отсутствие того, что потом возникнет, но если его нет то, связь чего с чем, с тем чего нет?

----------

Caddy (25.10.2011)

----------


## До

> "...Смысл другой сущности, главным образом, состоит в том, что, считается, *будто в природе вещей иметь зависимость от другого существующего*...".


А её очевидно *нет*, это и назвыается _взаимозависимое происхождение_, которое возвестил мудрейший?

----------


## Пилигрим

> А её очевидно *нет*, это и назвыается _взаимозависимое происхождение_, которое возвестил мудрейший?


Происхождение = возникновение?

----------


## До

"Точно позицию мадхьямиков выявляет вопрос - без свабхавы возможна ли причинность?"


ps. Caddy: "_Причинности нет, слава мудрецу её возвестившему_!"

----------


## До

> Происхождение = возникновение?


Скажите пожалуйста, вы что-то умное спросили?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Скажите пожалуйста, вы что-то умное спросили?


 А вы?



> А её очевидно нет, это и назвыается взаимозависимое происхождение, которое возвестил мудрейший?


Если очевидно что её нет, тогда зачем знак вопроса?
Если не очевидно, зачем говорите что очевидно?
Написали бы просто: " Это неверно потому что..."
Мой вопрос невинная девочка в сравнении с вашим.

----------


## До

> А вы?


Да. Хотел побудить вас подумать над тем что вы пишете, может быть объяснить подробнее.
Какой смысл в лингивистических экзерцисах?
"_Происхождение = возникновение?_"
Ну пусть будет равно.




> Если очевидно что её нет, тогда зачем знак вопроса?
> Если не очевидно, зачем говорите что очевидно?


Это всё части вопроса, его надо понимать в целом.




> Написали бы просто: " Это неверно потому что..."


А вдруг верно? Перед тем как с вами спорить надо понять вашу позицию.




> Мой вопрос невинная девочка в сравнении с вашим.


У меня вопрос — женатая женщина, мать своих детей?

----------


## Caddy

> ps. Caddy: "_Причинности нет, слава мудрецу её возвестившему_!"


В мангала шлоке сказано, что Нагарджуна поклоняется Будде, изложившему взаимозависимое происхождение, которой не присущи ни прекращение, ни порождение, ни пресечение, не вечность, ни однопредметность, ни многопредметность, ни приход, ни уход.

----------


## До

> В мангала шлоке сказано, что Нагарджуна поклоняется Будде, изложившему взаимозависимое происхождение, которой не присущи ни прекращение, ни порождение, ни пресечение, не вечность, ни однопредметность, ни многопредместность, ни приход, ни уход.


Остаётся необъяснённым почему эта штука в которой ничего нет и которой ничего не присуще называется _причинностью_. По каким таким несуществующим и неприсущим признакам это различили.

Главная ошибка каддизма, это излишнее абстрагирование — считаете что есть некая _полезная идея_, её надо _иметь_, и вероятно даже применять, чтоб стало хорошо и круто. Но при этом _не применяете_ и применять _не можете_, все дороги к её применению _пресечены_. Вы абстрагируетесь от того что полезная идея должны мыслиться правильной. Абстрагируетесь от смысла.

Такая позиция противоречива. Но она кажется _идеальным решением мадхъямического парадокса_ для философов-теоретиков. До поры, до времени.

Допустим у нас есть правила дорожного движения - полезная идея которая поможет перемещаться по дорогам. Но если я считаю, что машин _нет_, дорог _нет_, знаков _нет_, светофоров _нет_, разметки _нет_ - в чем польза от правил - если нет ничего к чему они применимы. Автоматически значит пользы от них тоже *нет*. А если вы считаете, что хоть правила ни к чему и не применимы, но помнить их, заучивать наизусть и читать по утрам и вечерам, обсасывать их интеллектуально - полезно само по себе. То это смешно насколько это выглядит _глупо_.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> такие "вещи" как посылка и вывод мадхьямакой вообще не рассматриваются, потому что их и так в мире нет.


А поток ума (sems rgyun) рассматривается?

----------


## До

> ): такие "вещи" как посылка и вывод мадхьямакой вообще не рассматриваются, потому что их и так в мире нет.


А это, Ламрим читали?

----------


## Caddy

2До
Этот принцип есть лекарство от неведения, которое как раз и считает, что машины есть на самом деле, дороги, светофоры и правила дорожного движения. 
Насчет абстрагирования: как раз совсем наоборот - этот принцип, _правильно понятый_, предлагается дезобъективировать, и вот тогда будет все как надо. 




> А это, Ламрим читали?


Не рассматриваются, поскольку их нет как сущих (бхава).

----------


## Caddy

> А поток ума (sems rgyun) рассматривается?


Да, в диспуте с виджнянавадинами  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> ): такие "вещи" как посылка и вывод мадхьямакой *вообще* не рассматриваются, потому что их и так в мире нет.





> Не рассматриваются в качестве сущих (бхава).


Лол.




> 2До Этот принцип есть лекарство от неведения, которое как раз и считает, что машины есть на самом деле, дороги, светофоры и правила дорожного движения.


Ну да, нет машин, дорог и светофоров, а правила дорожного движения есть. И главное очень очень полезны.




> Насчет абстрагирования: как раз совсем наоборот - этот принцип, _правильно понятый_, предлагается дезобъективировать, и вот тогда будет все как надо.


Если нет машин, дорог, и прочего, то какие правила дорожного движения? Дезобъективируйте правила и посмотрите как их полезность возрастёт, прямо подскочит.

Абстрагирование тут от смысла - от того чтоб _полезная_ идея мыслилась _правильной_.

----------


## Caddy

> Если нет машин, дорог, и прочего, то какие правила дорожного движения?


Ну вот и говорится, что поскольку на самом деле нет машин, дорог и проч. самих по себе, то откуда же возьмутся сами по себе правила дорожного движения?  :Smilie:  Но вся проблема в том, что машины, дороги и проч. для нас есть сами по себе. Отсюда возникает вопрос: каким образом воздействовать на ум так, чтобы он перестал видеть то, чего на самом деле нет. Достижение этого называется праджня-парамитой.

----------


## До

> Ну вот и говорится, что поскольку на самом деле нет машин, дорог и проч. самих по себе, то откуда же возьмутся сами по себе правила дорожного движения?


Следовательно, полезные правила надо выкинуть? В этом их польза - что их можно и нужно выкинуть?




> Но вся проблема в том, что машины, дороги и проч. для нас есть сами по себе. Отсюда возникает вопрос: каким образом *воздействовать на ум так, чтобы он перестал видеть то, чего на самом деле нет*.


Т.е. ослепнуть?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да, в диспуте с виджнянавадинами


и чо?

----------


## Caddy

Я несколько в затруднении... У Вас какой конкретно тезис относительно сознания? Аргументация относительно существования отдельно посылки, вывода и происхождения одного из другого была уже приведена Пилигримом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я несколько в затруднении... У Вас какой конкретно тезис относительно сознания?


Вы думаете?
 в смысле, размышляете по схеме "посылка - вывод"? есть такой процесс, его можно наблюдать в себе? если да, то можно говорить и о предшествующем и последующем моментах мысли как иных относительно друг друга и о том, что последующее есть результат предыдущего.
Причем тут виджнянавадины? речь о нас с вами, о нашем непосредственном опыте переживания. о феномене, как сказали бы некоторые  :Smilie:

----------


## Caddy

Да, мы можем так описать этот процесс, и мадхьямики с этим не спорят. Они говорят: а в реальности это есть, или это только язык описания? Опровержение идет не по содержанию, а по существованию. Поэтому я и сказала, что знаковые объекты (например, неравенства и т.п.) не рассматриваются вообще, поскольку их и так в мире нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> поскольку их и так *в мире нет*


совершенно непонятно, что это значит. Есть мир, а в нем чего-то нет? а как устанавливается что есть, а чего нет?

----------


## До

> Да, мы можем так описать этот процесс, и мадхьямики с этим не спорят.


А спорят ли они с тем что нужно убивать, воровать и т.п.?




> Они говорят: а в реальности это есть, или это только язык описания?


Воровства и убийства в реальности нет?




> Опровержение идет не по содержанию, а по существованию.


Можно ли опровергать _существование_ не вступая в противоречие с _содержанием_?
Например, закон ни к чему не относится, но он _правильный_ — правильно устанавливает отношения между ничем и ничем, и поэтому знать его правильно и полезно.




> Поэтому я и сказала, что знаковые объекты (например, неравенства и т.п.) не рассматриваются вообще, поскольку их и так в мире нет.


Т.е. для вас дхарма Будды и дхарма Вуду примерно одно и то-же — и того и того — одинаково нет.

----------


## Caddy

> совершенно непонятно, что это значит. Есть мир, а в нем чего-то нет? а как устанавливается что есть, а чего нет?


Есть же разница между способом существования ростка и способом существования формулы (a + b)2=a2+2ab+b2 ? Тут тривиальное обыденное  рассмотрение.

----------


## Caddy

Хотя я уже приводила эту цитату из Нагарджуны, но поскольку она очень важна для понимания мадхьямаки, приведу ее еще раз: 
"Те, кто видит самосущее, иносущее,
Сущее и не-сущее,
Тот не видит истины в буддийском Учении" (ММК, XV, 6)

А далее, процитирую кое-что из учения Дзонгсара Кьенце по Мадхьямакаватаре (мне кажется это уместно): 
"Я не могу говорить много о свободе от четырѐх крайностей. Действительное понимание этого происходит только благодаря собственному размышлению и медитации. Разговоры об этом делают все только хуже и хуже. Чем больше мы говорим, тем становится хуже! Но, на этапе "Пути накопления", из слушания  учения и размышления, может возникнуть общее представление о воззрении. Может быть, это с нами случится".

P.S. И еще, я думаю очень важно получать учение по мадхьямаке у действительно квалифицированного Учителя, потому что вот такие разговоры, как здесь, ни к чему путному, как видно, привести не могут.

----------

Айвар (26.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть же разница между способом существования ростка и способом существования формулы (a + b)2=a2+2ab+b2 ?


И в чем же она?

----------


## До

> Хотя я уже приводила эту цитату из Нагарджуны, но поскольку она очень важна *для понимания мадхьямаки*,


Говорите не "_для понимания мадхьямаки_", а "_для просветления_".




> приведу ее еще раз: 
> "_Те, кто видит самосущее, иносущее,
> Сущее и не-сущее,
> Тот не видит истины в буддийском Учении_" (ММК, XV, 6)


Кто эти люди?




> А далее, процитирую кое-что из учения Дзонгсара Кьенце по Мадхьямакаватаре (мне кажется это уместно): 
> "Я не могу говорить много о свободе от четырѐх крайностей. Действительное понимание этого происходит только благодаря собственному размышлению и медитации. *Разговоры об этом делают все только хуже и хуже. Чем больше мы говорим, тем становится хуже*!


Тем очевиднее становится бред, там где он есть.




> Но, на этапе "Пути накопления", из слушания  учения и размышления, может возникнуть общее представление о воззрении. Может быть, это с нами случится".


Главное ничего не обсуждать, и всё случится.




> P.S. И еще, я думаю очень важно получать учение по мадхьямаке у действительно квалифицированного Учителя,


Такого как АП?




> потому что вот такие разговоры, как здесь, ни к чему путному, как видно, привести не могут.


А почему так пессимистично?

----------


## До

> Есть же разница между способом существования ростка и способом существования формулы (a + b)2=a2+2ab+b2 ? Тут тривиальное обыденное  рассмотрение.


Интересно, вы то говорите просто о существовании ("что"). То, _вдруг_, различаете способ существования ("как").

То признаёте, что воззрение "есть в уме" "у некоторых, особо проницательных". То, вдруг, "нет как сущих (бхава)."

Т.е. прыгаете по смыслам как вам удобнее увиливать от прямых вопросов.

----------


## Caddy

> И в чем же она?


Формула - это то, что есть в уме, и нигде более. То, что это реально не существует, даже без преодоления неведения ясно  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Формула - это то, что есть в уме, и нигде более. То, что это реально не существует, даже без преодоления неведения ясно


Не, не понимаю. Формула - объект ментального восприятия, а морковка - зрительного. И то и другое - индрии. В чем разница?

----------


## Caddy

Т.е. Вы уравниваете онтологический статус ростка и формулы? Смело  :Smilie:  Боюсь, что, с точки зрения простых смертных, все-таки есть между ними разница в реальности существования. Но, в любом случае, оставляем ли мы статус существующего для того и другого или нет, формальная аргументация все та же (которую привел Пилигрим).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. Вы уравниваете онтологический статус ростка и формулы? Смело


Да и вы тоже. Ведь формула, по сути, - это мысль.
А вы ведь считаете, что у вас ЕСТЬ мысль. Вот вам и онтологический статус.
Есть мысль, есть восприятие морковки, и все остальное - все это есть.
Так вот, когда вы эту мысль думаете, одна мысль возникает из другой по законам логики, которые в данном случае играют роль закона причинности.
При этом предыдущая мысль является другой относительно следующей о одновременно - ее причиной.
Вот вам и пример происхождения из другого.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Да. Хотел побудить вас подумать над тем что вы пишете, может быть объяснить подробнее.
> Какой смысл в лингивистических экзерцисах?
> "_Происхождение = возникновение?_"


Собственно смысл тот же что и у вас, 


> Перед тем как с вами спорить надо понять вашу позицию.


 из вопроса это непонятно, а додумывать за вас, исходя, из ваших неоднократных просьб не делать этого, нельзя.



> Ну пусть будет равно.


 В таком случае, учитывая, что вы определяете его как взаимозависимое, до возникновения не существовало ни одного, ни другого. Спрашивается: что из чего возникло?

----------


## Айвар

> Хотя я уже приводила эту цитату из Нагарджуны, но поскольку она очень важна для понимания мадхьямаки, приведу ее еще раз: 
> "Те, кто видит самосущее, иносущее,
> Сущее и не-сущее,
> Тот не видит истины в буддийском Учении" (ММК, XV, 6)
> 
> А далее, процитирую кое-что из учения Дзонгсара Кьенце по Мадхьямакаватаре (мне кажется это уместно): 
> "Я не могу говорить много о свободе от четырѐх крайностей. Действительное понимание этого происходит только благодаря собственному размышлению и медитации. Разговоры об этом делают все только хуже и хуже. Чем больше мы говорим, тем становится хуже! Но, на этапе "Пути накопления", из слушания  учения и размышления, может возникнуть общее представление о воззрении. Может быть, это с нами случится".
> 
> P.S. И еще, я думаю очень важно получать учение по мадхьямаке у действительно квалифицированного Учителя, потому что вот такие разговоры, как здесь, ни к чему путному, как видно, привести не могут.


Например, я слушал комментарии на Муламадхьямику-карику Нагарджуны от Патрула Ринпоче. При том, что уже на первом слушании, мне совершенно понятной была мысль о том, что все составное не имеет собственной сущности. Тем не менее, в каждом четверостишье, главе, я узнавал что-то новое, что постепенно смещало внимание от эго к настоящему моменту.

----------


## Caddy

> Да и вы тоже. Ведь формула, по сути, - это мысль.
> А вы ведь считаете, что у вас ЕСТЬ мысль. Вот вам и онтологический статус.
> Есть мысль, есть восприятие морковки, и все остальное - все это есть.


Есть морковка, которая дана через восприятие, есть слово (мысль) "морковка", которая, кажется, соответствует чему-то, что дано помимо слова. Есть мысль 2+2=4, есть ли это еще каким-то способом, помимо этой мысли? Существует ли морковка, помимо мысли о морковке?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть мысль 2+2=4, есть ли это еще каким-то способом, помимо этой мысли?


Допустим, это не существует никаким иным способом, помимо мысли. Тем не менее, для вас эта мысль вполне наблюдаема как объект (и в этом смысле объективна). Так вот, как минимум в сфере этих объектов существует _другое_ (посылка отлична от вывода, это разные мысли) и существует _происхождение_ из другого (вывод происходит из посылки, если вообще ваше думание мысли имеет хоть какой-то смысл).

----------


## Caddy

> Так вот, как минимум в сфере этих объектов существует _другое_ (посылка отлична от вывода, это разные мысли) и существует _происхождение_ из другого (вывод происходит из посылки, если вообще ваше думание мысли имеет хоть какой-то смысл).


Вот сферу этих объектов мадхъямика не рассматривает, поскольку интересуется тем, что есть на самом деле помимо языковых (мыслительных) объектов, которые есть только в человеческой действительности. 
Но впрочем, как я уже говорила, если угодно считать, что отдельная мысль это _бхава_ (сущее), аргументация относительно ее происхождения из другой мысли все та же.

----------


## До

> В таком случае, учитывая, что вы определяете его как взаимозависимое, до возникновения не существовало ни одного, ни другого. Спрашивается: что из чего возникло?


Из причин следствия.

----------


## До

> Есть морковка, которая дана через восприятие, *есть слово (мысль) "морковка", которая, кажется, соответствует чему-то, что дано помимо слова*. Есть мысль 2+2=4, есть ли это еще каким-то способом, помимо этой мысли?


А что слова "2+2=4" уже нет? Или вы телепатически познаёте мысли?




> Существует ли морковка, помимо мысли о морковке?


У вас что мысль есть как сущее? Что ни день, то откровение.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Из причин следствия.


В таком случае причина в момент возникновения следствия  существовала. Поясните ваш тезис о взаимозависимом возникновении на примере причины и следствия.

----------


## До

> В таком случае причина в момент возникновения следствия  существовала. Поясните ваш тезис о взаимозависимом возникновении на примере причины и следствия.


Что там пояснять?  :Smilie:  Перестали понимать закон причин и следствий? Очевидно, это следствие изучения прасангики. Уверен, что дальше будет ещё лучше.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Что там пояснять?  Перестали понимать закон причин и следствий? Очевидно, это следствие изучения прасангики. Уверен, что дальше будет ещё лучше.


Поясните как вы понимаете взаимозависимость возникновения причины и следствия. Опять очевидно  :Confused:  это очевидное такое же как предыдущее? Уверенность, хороша если обоснована. Обоснуете?

----------


## До

> Поясните как вы понимаете взаимозависимость возникновения причины и следствия.


Я понимаю взаимозависимость причин и следствия так: определённые причины производят определённые следствия.




> Опять очевидно  это очевидное такое же как предыдущее?


Пишите полные утверждения, раскрывайте смыслы.




> Уверенность, хороша если обоснована.


Верую в причину и следствие?




> Обоснуете?


Что обосновать?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вот сферу этих объектов мадхъямика не рассматривает, поскольку интересуется тем, что есть помимо языковых (мыслительных) объектов, которые и так есть только в человеческой действительности.


Так-так-так. И что же есть помимо языковых объектов, смогли они сформулировать?

----------


## До

> Так-так-так. И что же есть помимо языковых объектов, смогли они сформулировать?


Они ничего не формулируют (по мнению Caddy). Они лишь опровергают воображаемых оппонентов. А когда удаётся опровергнуть воображаемого оппонента, то радуются. Жаль только, что с реальными оппонентами затык.

----------


## Caddy

Мадхьямака безупречна, а вот у некоторых оппонентов настолько сильны их предубеждения, что они вообще ничего не способны, кроме них воспринимать.

----------


## Caddy

> Так-так-так. И что же есть помимо языковых объектов, смогли они сформулировать?


Мы с Вами уже это обсуждали, и получается, по-Вашему, насколько я поняла, что сущее невыразимо. Но, тем не менее, иногда приходят люди и говорят: сущее происходит от другого. Мадхъямики отвечают: давайте рассмотрим этот тезис.

----------


## До

> Мадхьямака безупречна


Почему?

----------


## До

> Но, тем не менее, иногда приходят люди и говорят: *сущее происходит от другого*.


А это не то же самое, что глава мудрецов возвестил?

----------


## Caddy

> Почему?


Потому что успешно вскрывает все онтологические сейфы  :Smilie:

----------


## Caddy

> А это не то же самое, что глава мудрецов возвестил?


Исходя из принципа взаимозависимого происхождения, возвещенного главой мудрецов, говорить о происхождении одного из другого не приходится.

----------


## До

> *Исходя из принципа взаимозависимого происхождения*, возвещенного главой мудрецов, *говорить о происхождении* одного из другого *не приходится*.


Почему же закон, который возвестил глава мудрецов называется "происхождением", а не "отсутствием происхождения"?

----------


## До

> Потому что успешно вскрывает все онтологические сейфы


А если сейфы вскрывать _не надо_, да и сейфов _нет_? Что если вас отвлекают с настоящей проблемы на безупречно сферического коня в вакууме?

----------


## Caddy

> Почему же закон, который возвестил глава мудрецов называется "происхождением", а не "отсутствием происхождения"?


Вы не те слова выделили; надо было выделить - "говорить о происхождении *одного из другого* не приходится".

----------


## Caddy

> А если сейфы вскрывать _не надо_, да и сейфов _нет_? Что если вас отвлекают с настоящей проблемы на безупречно сферического коня в вакууме?


Ну, может быть у Вас нет, а вот, например, у меня есть  :Smilie:  Наличествует привязанность к тому и отторжение того, чего на самом деле нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот сферу этих объектов мадхъямика не рассматривает


но при этом активно использует в диспуте. Да и собственный дискурс у нее имеется. Так что, полагаю, такая реальность, как силлогизм, мадхьямикам все-таки известна. Не могут они ее вовсе не рассматривать.




> поскольку интересуется тем, что есть на самом деле помимо языковых (мыслительных) объектов


Так все-таки есть что-то "на самом деле"?
И что же это?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но, тем не менее, иногда приходят люди и говорят: сущее происходит от другого.


Это вайшешики какие-нибудь, приходят и нагло утверждают, что яйцо происходит от курицы, да?




> Мадхъямики отвечают: давайте рассмотрим этот тезис.


Больше ж нечем заняться...

Им говорят, что холодную воду можно получить из горячей. Они рассматривают 2 вещи, "холодное" и "горячее".
Справедливо замечают, что "холодное" не превращается в "горячее", это же разные слова и вещи.
Делают глубокое наблюдение, что холодное холоднее горячего, и наоборот. Соображают, что холодное и горячее--это не вещи, а абстракции.
Заявляют, что холодное и горячее не существуют (как вещи) и не происходят друг из друга. Они пусты, зато есть _взаимозависимость_.
По ходу теряют понятие температуры (--её нет) воды (--её тоже нет).

----------


## До

Прасангический метод (по Caddy): приходят какие-то люди и говорят мол духкха происходит от тришны. Это прасангикам (Caddy розлива) смешно! Ведь они отрицают только "белую обезьяну". А очевидно, что белая обезьяна духкха не происходит от белой обезьяны тришны. Так как белых обезьян вообще нет, то белая обезьяна не может происходить от другой белой обезьяны. Это безупречно. Совершенство в чистом виде. Полное отрицание белых обезьян, ведущее к просветлению. Вскрыты все сейфы белого обезьянизма. И затрубила четвёртая труба...

----------


## До

> Вы не те слова выделили; надо было выделить - "говорить о происхождении *одного из другого* не приходится".


1. Чтоб подчеркнуть разницу от происхождения другого из одного?
2. Одного из одного?
3. Другого из другого?

----------


## До

> Ну, может быть у Вас нет, а вот, например, у меня есть  Наличествует привязанность к тому и отторжение того, чего на самом деле нет


Ваш Учитель отредактировал и убрал яти из книги ФИЩ:


*Теория познания и логика по учению позднейших буддистов* 
Часть 1: Учебник логики Дхармакирти с толкованием Дхармоттары. 
Часть 2: Источники и пределы познания 
(СПб., 1903-1909 (Изд. фак-та вост. языков Имп. СПб. ун-та, №14.) 
Санскритские параллели редакция и примечания _А. В. Парибка_ 
Сенкт-Петербург, 1995. (394+288стр.)

Читали? Почитайте, вдруг там круто.

----------


## Won Soeng

Пратитья самутпада (патичча самуппада) это закон взимнообусловленного возникновения. И не чего угодно от чего угодно, а вполне конкретных звеньев.

При условии возникновения неведения возникают конструкции. Не от неведения происходят конструкции. Но при условии возникновения неведения возникают конструкции.

Теперь об одном и о другом.

Что бы ни возникало - есть момент возникновения. Это не какой-то абстрактный момент, а конкретная читта - момент сознания. Есть тут одна тонкость  :Smilie:  Возникновение сознания - не отдельный момент сознания  :Smilie:  Прекращение сознания - не отдельный момент сознания  :Smilie:  Вся пратиться самутпада - это ОДИН момент сознания. Если точнее - КАЖДЫЙ момент сознания. 

Нет такого момента сознания, когда есть к примеру, неведение, но нет сознания

Нет ни одной дхармы, от которой возникала бы другая дхарма. Поэтому нет ничего, что сохраняло бы что-то от себя передавая чему-то другому.

Тут важно то, что ни одна дхарма не возникает без конструкции, в которую эта дхарма входит. 
И здесь важно то, что конструкция не возникает в одном моменте сознания. Конструкция это последовательность моментов сознания. Конструкции возникают как следствие восприятия - самджня (сання)

Что такое одно? Это последовательность моментов сознания, связанная последовательными признаками некоторой конструкции. Это как кадры на кинопленке. Как дорожка на пластинке. Как пленка в кассете. Как нитка в клубке. Как дорога в поле или тропинка в лесу. Направление не произвольно. 

Что такое другое? Это другая последовательность моментов сознания. 

Никакое одно не является чем-то самообусловленным, самовозникшим или возникшим от чего-то другого. 

Сансара безначальна. И она тАкова. Она так пришла к этой ситуации. Тропинка на газоне появляется от того, что люди ходят по следам уже прошедших людей. 
Так и ум стремится к признакам, которые уже воспринимались раньше.

----------

Caddy (27.10.2011), Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Caddy

> но при этом активно использует в диспуте. Да и собственный дискурс у нее имеется. Так что, полагаю, такая реальность, как силлогизм, мадхьямикам все-таки известна. Не могут они ее вовсе не рассматривать.


Естественно используют приемы, которые использует оппонент, но ведь в итоге из тезиса оппонента выводятся следствия, которые для него самого неприемлемы. Некоторые особо проницательные люди делают правильные выводы из создавшейся ситуации  :Smilie:  И так же они начинают лучше понимать, о чем говорится в праджня-парамитских сутрах. 





> Так все-таки есть что-то "на самом деле"?
> И что же это?


"На самом деле", т.е. реально, само по себе, кажется, ничего и не существует...

----------


## Пилигрим

> Я понимаю взаимозависимость причин и следствия так: определённые причины производят определённые следствия.


Ой, кажется вы были правы, чем дальше тем становится еще интересней. Но как говорится тезис заявлен, с вашего позволения исследуем его попозже.
Напоминаю, что предметом рассмотрения, в предыдущем вашем тезисе было именно возникновение, собственно его мы и исследовали, кроме этого вами было заявлено, что оно взаимозависимо. Я вас просил пояснить, обосновать взаимную звисимость возникновения причины от возникновения следствия, (можно наоборот зависимость то взаимная) на что вы выдвинули тезис о взаимозависимости причины и следствия, в связи с этим возникли вопросы, которые необходимо прояснить дабы понять вас и не додумывать за вас одновременно.
!. Причина и возникновение причины суть одно и тоже?
2. Следствие и возникновение следствия суть одно и тоже?

----------


## Сергей Хос

1. 


> сферу этих объектов мадхъямика не рассматривает, поскольку *интересуется тем, что есть на самом деле* помимо языковых (мыслительных) объектов, которые есть только в человеческой действительности.


2. 


> "На самом деле", т.е. реально, само по себе, кажется, ничего и не существует...


Тут два варианта получаются: либо Мадхьямика интересуется тем, что не существует, либо вообще ничего не рассматривает, поскольку "интересуется тем, что есть на самом деле", а на самом деле не существует ничего.

Caddy, могу сделать Вам маленькую подсказку: перед каждым своим утверждением добавляйте "В абсолютном смысле", и все будет ОК. :Smilie:

----------


## Caddy

Мадхъямака интересуется вот чем: то, что оппоненты заявляют существующим (происхождение, причины, следствия, хождение, деятель, действие и т.д.), как оно существует? Просто идет разбор аргументов оппонента, с целью прояснения того, что они полагают сами. Поэтому я бы не сказала, что, по крайней мере, у прасангиков есть какой-то с их стороны дискурс, поскольку, действительно, своего тезиса, утверждающего нечто наличное, у них нет. Мадхьямики используют логику не для того, чтобы упрочить сансару, а, наоборот, чтобы подтолкнуть ум в направлении от нее проснуться. Метод мадхьямаки это вот одно из таких "ведер воды", о которых в своих лекциях говорит Дзонгсар Кьенце Ринпоче.

----------

Сергей Хос (27.10.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Мадхьямика последовательно доказывает: что бы ни объявлялось истинно сущим - это недоразумение  :Smilie:  Просто проверяя любое утверждение. Только метод доказательства обусловленности, зависимости.

О чем бы ни велась речь, что бы ни наблюдалось - это обнаруживается как зависимо возникающее.

Но метод не заменяет постижения шуньяты, на основании которого рождается знание взаимозависимого возникновения. Именно от этого есть знание, что нельзя обнаружить чего-либо истинно-сущего, независимого, не являющегося лишь совокупностью признаков, конструкцией. При этом и сами признаки не являются чем-то истинно-сущим, они есть неотъемлемая часть конструкций, лишь элементы распознавания (восприятия, самджня) этих конструкций. И сам закон взаимозависимого возникновения не является истинно-сущим, поскольку сам распознается вследствие определенных признаков.

Все что можно сказать о сансаре - она тАкова. Так возникла. Так пришла к каждому состоянию. Сансара нигде не находится, и никак не устроена, нет никаких внешних механизмов, управляющих сансарой.

И да, понять это, принять это, постичь это - крайне сложно. Очень нужно что-то истинно-сущее, к чему все можно свести. Это и есть третья форма дукха - присущая каждому моменту сознания неудовлетворенность. Возникшее сознание всегда устремлено к другому моменту из этого. Как только это устремление прекращается, прекращается и сансара. Такое прекращение есть нирвана. Как только это стремление больше не возникает, не возникает больше и сансара. Это аннутара самьяк самбодхи. Все только завершается и больше ничего не может возникнуть. После завершения всех возникших конструкций следует паранирвана.

----------

Caddy (27.10.2011), Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Айвар

> Мадхьямака безупречна, а вот у некоторых оппонентов настолько сильны их предубеждения, что они вообще ничего не способны, кроме них воспринимать.


Чтобы М была безупречна, дхарма должна быть безупречна. Авторитет Будды в М непреложен. Отпор дается неверным толкованиям. Едва ли не самой распространенной ошибкой толкования является не идея самосущего бытия, на такую ошибку указывается сразу же а довольно сложная для восприятия ее умом, ошибка относительного толкования, я бы назвал ее ошибкой общих понятий. 
Для причинности относительность означает отсучствие воззрений. И как правило, люди с ошибочными воззрениями пытаются "укрыться " за относительностью, потому что она позволяет делать умное лицо при наиглупейшем поведении.
Собственно говоря, умение различать относительность и подлинную причинность явлений (дхармы) и есть М.

----------


## Айвар

> Мадхьямика последовательно доказывает: что бы ни объявлялось истинно сущим - это недоразумение Просто проверяя любое утверждение. Только метод доказательства обусловленности, зависимости.
> 
> О чем бы ни велась речь, что бы ни наблюдалось - это обнаруживается как зависимо возникающее.


Для этого не нужна М. М не метод доказательства, а метод опровержения очевидных привычек, церпляний ума за удобные представления. М это метод выхода за эти привычные представления, обусловленности. М это не закон. Цепь (звенья) взаимозависимого происхождения это не закон.

----------


## Айвар

> Пратитья самутпада (патичча самуппада) это закон взимнообусловленного возникновения. И не чего угодно от чего угодно, а вполне конкретных звеньев.
> 
> При условии возникновения неведения возникают конструкции. Не от неведения происходят конструкции. Но при условии возникновения неведения возникают конструкции.


Если бы это был закон , то вы не перепутали бы звенья. А так, это просто побрякушки ... хотя если совокупность впечатлений это конструкции, тогда все правильно. :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если бы это был закон , то вы не перепутали бы звенья. А так, это просто побрякушки ... хотя если совокупность впечатлений это конструкции, тогда все правильно.


Что такое "совокупность впечатлений"? 
Конструкции - это санскара. Порывы (устремления) тела, речи и ума.

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Айвар

> Что такое "совокупность впечатлений"? 
> Конструкции - это санскара. Порывы (устремления) тела, речи и ума.


"Самскара – это совокупность впечатлений, оставленных в уме человека его действиями или внешними обстоятельствами."

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Самскара – это совокупность впечатлений, оставленных в уме человека его действиями или внешними обстоятельствами."


Это личное понимание или перевод чьего-либо авторитетного высказывания?
Я не слишком возражаю против такой формы, но, как по мне, то это очень приблизительно, что называется - для первого знакомства, не более того.

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

_Конструкции_ в КБ возникают. При условии зарплаты.

----------


## Айвар

> Это личное понимание или перевод чьего-либо авторитетного высказывания?
> Я не слишком возражаю против такой формы, но, как по мне, то это очень приблизительно, что называется - для первого знакомства, не более того.


Для первого знакомства я предлагаю иной путь, а именно: с опорой на один из источников сознания (не обязательно зрение) (это из 6 +6  аятан), следует задать вопрос "Кто ощущает?" и поиск этого Ощущающего по сути и приведет к вас к чистому восприятию "первому знакомству", в котором уже не будет отпечатков, что и называется пробуждением или выходом за пределы 12 звеньев.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Для первого знакомства я предлагаю иной путь, а именно: с опорой на один из источников сознания (не обязательно зрение) (это из 6 +6  аятан), следует задать вопрос "Кто ощущает?" и поиск этого Ощущающего по сути и приведет к вас к чистому восприятию "первому знакомству", в котором уже не будет отпечатков, что и называется пробуждением или выходом за пределы 12 звеньев.


Ну, как по мне, так теперь Вы круто берете. Многие ли захотят после такого знакомиться?  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> _Конструкции_ в КБ возникают. При условии зарплаты.


Я все больше склоняюсь к мнению, что все эти формирователи и конструкции - блажь неточных переводов и неполного понимания. Порывы - самый точный перевод. 
Поскольку собственно конструкции это все же совокупность множества дхарм, навигация в которых производится восприятием (самджня), и санскара в данном случае лишь устремление к вполне конкретным признакам конструкции, а не конструкция целиком.

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## До

> Естественно используют приемы, которые использует оппонент,


Так сказать "психологическое айкидо".

Допустим подошли вы к пропасти бросить туда камешек. К-прасангик говорит, вот вы умеете _ходить_ - это же ваш _приём_ - так идите туда дальше, в пропасть! Ага, не хотите падать, падать абсурд, вот до чего доводит _ходьба_!

Во-вторых люди не используют приём "доводить до абсурда свои выводы", следовательно, это и не приём оппонента, а новый приём применённый к оппоненту, который оппоненту чужд.




> но ведь в итоге из тезиса оппонента выводятся следствия, которые для него самого неприемлемы.


Я про это и написал. См. выше.




> Некоторые особо проницательные люди делают правильные выводы из создавшейся ситуации  И так же они начинают лучше понимать, о чем говорится в праджня-парамитских сутрах.


Перестают понимать предмет о чём учил Будда - 4БИ (их нет), пратитьясамутпаде (её нет), дхармы (их нет), и т.п. А раз нет учения Будды, то это еще быстрее приближает к просветлению. Причём самое ценное, что его нет чисто _философско-теоретически_ в результате ошибочных логических расуждений.




> "На самом деле", т.е. реально, само по себе, кажется, ничего и не существует...

----------


## До

> Ой, *кажется* вы были правы, чем дальше тем становится еще интересней. Но как говорится тезис заявлен, с вашего позволения исследуем его попозже.


Какой тезис, что интереснее, что к чему вообще?




> Напоминаю, что предметом рассмотрения, в предыдущем вашем тезисе было именно возникновение, собственно его мы и исследовали, кроме этого вами было заявлено, что оно взаимозависимо.


Какая мне оказана честь — отстаивать учение Будды. Горжусь.




> Я вас просил пояснить, обосновать взаимную звисимость возникновения причины от возникновения следствия, (можно наоборот зависимость то взаимная) на что вы выдвинули тезис о взаимозависимости причины и следствия, в связи с этим возникли вопросы, которые необходимо прояснить дабы понять вас и не додумывать за вас одновременно.


А ну задавайте. Зачем столько подготовительных слов.




> !. Причина и возникновение причины суть одно и тоже?


В чём суть вопроса?




> 2. Следствие и возникновение следствия суть одно и тоже?


В чём суть вопроса?

Думаете я буду отвечать на набор слов с не раскрытым смыслом?

----------


## Won Soeng

> "На самом деле", т.е. реально, само по себе, кажется, ничего и не существует...


Прежде всего не существует "самого дела" и существования. 
А когда возникает существование, возникает и существующее. И это существующее возникает по закону взаимозависимого возникновения, а не случайным образом и не по какой-то внешней воле.

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Причина и возникновение причины суть одно и тоже?
> Следствие и возникновение следствия суть одно и тоже?


Причина и следствие - по сути одно явление. Нет отдельно причины и отдельно следствия. Между возникновением того, что обозначается как причина и возникновением того, что обозначается как следствие могут быть еще разнообразные условия, если условие необходимое, но недостаточное.

В буддизме нет абстрактного рассмотрения возникновения. Говорится о вполне конкретных феноменах, возникающих как пять совокупностей, как идентичность, как индивидуальность, как существо.

То есть не просто, возникновение чего угодно ведет к возникновению чего угодно. А вполне конкретно: при достаточном условии возникновения неведения (авидья) возникают порывы (санскары). При необходимом условии возникновения порывов (санскар) возникает сознание (виджняна). При достаточном условии возникновения сознания возникает имя-форма (нама-рупа). 

Причина это общее обозначение признаков, возникновение которых способствует возникновению других признаков (достаточность) или прекращение которых влечет прекращение других признаков (необходимость)

Возникает не причина, возникает конкретный признак. Поэтому "возникновение причины" - это абстракция, такая же, как и "причина". Причина это и есть возникновение чего либо, что влечет возникновение чего либо другого. Поэтому смысл имеет только конструкция причина-следствие. Обязательно с уточнением, достаточное условие или необходимое.

----------

Alexey Elkin (27.10.2011), Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## До

> Мадхъямака интересуется вот чем: то, что оппоненты заявляют существующим (происхождение, причины, следствия, хождение, деятель, действие и т.д.), как оно существует? Просто идет разбор аргументов оппонента, *с целью прояснения того, что они полагают сами*. Поэтому я бы не сказала, что, по крайней мере, у прасангиков есть какой-то с их стороны дискурс, поскольку, действительно, *своего тезиса*, утверждающего нечто наличное, *у них нет*. Мадхьямики используют логику не для того, чтобы упрочить сансару, а, наоборот, *чтобы подтолкнуть ум в направлении от нее проснуться*.


Вот _тезис_ "прасангиков" - в результате логического опровержения какой-то штуки будет достигнуто просветление. 1) Докажите.

2) И докажите что эта штука есть.





> Едва ли не самой распространенной ошибкой толкования является не идея самосущего бытия


Докажите что *есть* такая ошибка.




> Мадхъямака интересуется вот чем: то, что оппоненты заявляют существующим


Прасангику интересует существование ошибки, которая, по их собственному мнению есть у оппонентов? Очевидно нет.

А те кто не спорит с прасангиками (не повезло в жизни) тоже _её_ имеют?

Давайте докажем, что эта ошибка присутствует, тогда будет логично наличие томов её опровергающих.

----------


## Айвар

> Докажите есть *есть* такая ошибка.


?
Едва ли не самой распространенной ошибкой толкования является не идея самосущего бытия, на такую ошибку указывается сразу же, а довольно сложная для восприятия ее умом, ошибка относительного толкования, я бы назвал ее ошибкой общих понятий.
Пожалуйста в 1-ой главе 



> 1. Исследование условий. 
> 
> 1.1. Ни из себя, ни из другого, ни из обоих и без причины, ничто никогда и 
> нигде не возникает. 
> 1.2. Существует четыре условия: "причинное" и " объектное", "непосредственно 
> предшествующее" и "преобладающее". Пятого условия нет. 
> 1.3. У феноменов нет присущего им бытия ни в этих условиях, ни в каких-либо 
> других. Если феномен сам по себе не существует, то "других" его условий тоже 
> не существует. 
> ...


Присущее бытие это в п.3

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Перестают понимать предмет о чём учил Будда - 4БИ (их нет)


Так что ж тут чудного? Их и правда непросто понять.
Взять хоть первую, истину о страдании. Кто страдает-то?

----------


## До

> ?
> Едва ли не самой распространенной ошибкой толкования является не идея самосущего бытия, на такую ошибку указывается сразу же, а довольно сложная для восприятия ее умом, ошибка относительного толкования, я бы назвал ее ошибкой общих понятий.


Докажите, что есть такая ошибка.

----------


## Айвар

> Ну, как по мне, так теперь Вы круто берете. Многие ли захотят после такого знакомиться?


Нее, круто начинять с отвлеченных понятий. По-моему все слишком "перегрузили" шестые врата, и вот вам результат ...

----------


## До

> Так что ж тут чудного? Их и правда непросто понять.


Просто. Но в результате изучения прасанги вам кажется, что сложно? Очевидна польза философии!




> Взять хоть первую, истину о страдании. Кто страдает-то?


Там перечислено страдание, по списку.

----------


## Айвар

> Докажите, что есть такая ошибка.


А как можно доказывать очевидные вещи? Попробуйте привести слова оппонентов, а затем повторить их  анализ мадхьямиком.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Там перечислено страдание, по списку.


Перечислено, но не сказано, кто страдает.
отсюда и вопрос.

----------


## До

> А как можно доказывать очевидные вещи? Попробуйте привести слова оппонентов, а затем повторить их  анализ мадхьямиком.


Очевидно, что никто из оппонентов не думает и не считает, что что-то возникает без причин. (Это же полнейший абсурд.)

Но я спрашивал не про неких виртуальных оппонентов из книжек. А про нас с вам, про обычных людей.

Докажите, что _у нас с вами_ есть такая ошибка.

----------


## До

> Перечислено, но не сказано, кто страдает.
> отсюда и вопрос.


Так так...

----------


## Айвар

> Очевидно, что никто из оппонентов не думает и не считает, что что-то возникает без причин. (Это же полнейший абсурд.)
> 
> Но я спрашивал не про неких виртуальных оппонентов из книжек. А про нас с вам, про обычных людей.
> 
> Докажите, что _у нас с вами_ есть такая ошибка.


И тем не менее именно этот абсурд и имеет место быть. Потому что , если не ясна идея причинности, если явления не проверены, то они существуют как относительные. Если освобождение не проверено, то оно может быть вполне ошибочной, то есть относительной идеей. И для подтверждения правоты этой идеи требуется еще некий относительный авторитет, допустим еще одна идея абсолютного. И конца этому заблуждению не видно ... это и есть ошибка. 
Достоверность опыта пробуждения это и есть его доказуемость, но при ... прочих условиях, то есть не без причин. Вы не пробуждены это равнозначно тому что ваше существование это ошибка, впрочем как и идея самого себя. Чем помочь ...

Переводить все в умозрительную плоскость, это тоже ошибка. Скажите, а почему среди прочих равных условий, вы возможно предпочитаете мышление и нечувственные объекты? Как выглядит пробуждение для нечувственных объектов?

----------


## Caddy

> Прежде всего не существует "самого дела" и существования.


Но "миром сущие видятся и даже измысливаются как истинносущие", нужен некоторый метод, чтобы прийти к позиции, из которой видно то, что Вы написали, и, поскольку есть некоторое разнообразие склонностей, то и методы должны быть разные. Например, аналитическая медитация над шлоками Мула-мадхьямака-карика - думается, есть люди (я бы сказала с философским складом ума), которым это помогает.

----------


## До

> И тем не менее именно этот абсурд и имеет место быть.


А его нет.




> Потому что , если не ясна идея причинности,


Не существует и не существовало людей отрицающих причинность. (Кроме редких случаев сумасшествия, конечно.)

С одной стороны, вы как прасангик, доказываете некий трюизм, который всем очевиден. (В этом "совершенство" вашей позиции.)

С другой стороны вам приходится утверждать, что мы его не знаем, он нам не известен.

Вот трюистическое опроверженеи некой пустышки мы уже рассмотрели в треде. Теперь надо рассмотреть наше _заблуждение_, которое прасагики позитивно полагают, что оно у нас _есть_.

ps.



> Скажите, а почему среди прочих равных условий, вы возможно предпочитаете мышление и нечувственные объекты? Как выглядит пробуждение для нечувственных объектов?


Не постиг о чём вы, и не замечаю связи с предыдущим обсуждением.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Думаете я буду отвечать на набор слов с не раскрытым смыслом?


Так для вас он не раскрыт? Зачем в таком случае вы используете для обоснования, то, смысл чего вам не раскрыт? Я спрашивал, потому как расчитывал что для вас он раскрыт и вы поведаете хоть одно непротиворечивое суждение, в обосновании вашего тезиса. Увы, вы породили очередное противоречие, если плодить их с такой скоростью, нам жизни не хватит, что бы их размотать.

----------


## Айвар

> Не существует и не существовало людей отрицающих причинность. (Кроме редких случаев сумасшествия, конечно.)


Не существует тех, кому бы это удалось, и тем не менее существует огромное разнообразие мнений, которые не проверены и принимаются на веру. В принципе, все это делает человеческий мир довольно сумасшедшим, сумасшедший мир ... Первая Благородная рулит.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Причина и следствие - по сути одно явление....


Обладают единой сущностью? Их сущность одна и та же? В таком случае никакого возникновения нет, это было  показано До, еще в начале треда. Так же считать их другими по отношнию друг к другу, нет оснований.

----------


## Айвар

> Теперь надо рассмотреть наше заблуждение, которое прасагики позитивно полагают, что оно у нас есть.


Не так ...




> 23.16. Если нет восприятия, ошибочного или истинного, тогда у кого будут эти 
> ошибочные концепции? И у кого не будет ошибок? 
> 23.17. У того, кто ошибается не может возникнуть ошибки, у того, кто не 
> ошибается ошибки не могут возникнуть. 
> 23.18. У того, кто делает ошибку ошибки не могут возникнуть. Кто же тогда 
> может ошибаться? Это ты должен исследовать сам. 
> 23.19. Если ошибки не возникают, то как они могут существовать? Если ошибки 
> не возникают, то как может существовать тот, кто ошибается? 
> 23.20. Реально существующие ошибки не возникают сами из себя и они не 
> ...


Путь срединности самый надежный в этом мире ...

----------


## До

> Так для вас он не раскрыт?


Ну раскройте.




> Зачем в таком случае вы используете для обоснования, то, смысл чего вам не раскрыт?


Вам ещё предстоит понять, что _одни и те же слова у разных говорящих могут нести различный смысл_. Смысл в слова вкладывает говорящий, а не они им заранее обладают. Если составить из моих слов, с помощью ножниц и бумаги, некие бредовые фразы, то это не значит что я это говорил и тем более имел ввиду.

Так что я вам ещё раз предлагаю - формулируйте полные утверждения, поясняйте что вы спрашиваете и почему, контекст вопроса, куда клоните и т.п. Для эффективной дискусси люди ещё с древних пор изобрели форму _силлогизма_.




> Я спрашивал, потому как расчитывал что для вас он раскрыт


Бедный я.




> и вы поведаете хоть одно непротиворечивое суждение,


Да, обычно все мои суждения противоречивые.




> в обосновании вашего тезиса.


Какого?




> Увы, вы породили очередное противоречие,


Такова моя природа.




> если плодить их с такой скоростью, нам жизни не хватит, что бы их размотать.


Лучше и не пытаться.

----------


## До

> Не существует тех, кому бы это удалось,


Нормальным людям это и в голову не приходит - опровергать причинность. И не только современным, но и древним.




> и тем не менее существует огромное разнообразие мнений, которые не проверены и принимаются на веру.


Ну и что? В чем связь одного с другим? Вы тоже _принимаете на веру_ что есть некие загадочные люди против причинности.




> В принципе, все это делает человеческий мир довольно сумасшедшим, сумасшедший мир ...


Мир не против причинности. Так что вы спорите не с миром, а со своим воображаемым другом.





> Путь срединности самый надежный в этом мире ...


Это лозунги. А вы докажите.

----------


## До

> 1. Исследование условий. 
> 
> 1.1. Ни из себя, ни из другого, ни из обоих и без причины, ничто никогда и 
> нигде не возникает.  ...


Выглядит это примерно так:


1. Исследование планет.

1.1 Ни на каких планетах не существует ни жизни, ни людей, ни их детей, ни их родителей.
1.2 Людей нет на марсе, ни слева от марса ни справа, сверху, снизу, за марсом, перед марсом, ни внутри марса.
1.3 Людей нет ни после третьей планеты, ни до третьей планеты.
1.4 Людей нет ни на звёздах, ни в звёздах, ни около звёзд.
1.5 Людей нет ни на кометах, ни в кометах.
1.6 Людей нет ни на астероидах, ни в астероидах.
1.7 Людей нет ни на планетоидах, ни в планетоидах.
1.8 Людей нет в пространстве между планетами.
1.9 Людей нет в пространстве между звездами.
1.10 Людей нет в пространстве между галактиками.
1.11 Людей нет и на метеоритах.
1.12 Итак, нигде нет людей, следовательно людей нет и на Земле.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Нет (неаффирмативно).


Что означает безоговорочное согласие с отрицанием Шантидевой самосущего нечто и самосущего ничто.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Так, к слову... 
> "...Если я - европеец, то я привык застревать в таком типе состояния сознания, в котором я пользуюсь логическим языком, меня там заклинило. Мне трудно, непривычно, я даже побаиваюсь выйти из состояния логического здравомыслия, потому что это лучшее, что у меня есть. Это и есть главное препятствие к тому, чтобы йога была до последнего времени осознана как особая область в Европе, потому что у нас есть самая главная особая область - это мышление. [...] *Язык, примененный для логического мышления, который сел на голову человеку, и, превратившись из главного слуги в хозяина, есть главное препятствие [к развитию йогической культуры] как особой сферы в Европе"* (с).


Главное препятствие, в данном конкретном случае, стремление видеть в личных сюрреалистических ассоциациях ("язык оседлал голову", ) препятствие для развития йогической культуры в Европе.

----------


## Антип Байда

> В мангала шлоке сказано, что Нагарджуна поклоняется Будде, изложившему взаимозависимое происхождение, которой не присущи ни прекращение, ни порождение, ни пресечение, не вечность, ни однопредметность, ни многопредметность, ни приход, ни уход.


Упоминаемое взаимозависимое происхождение - условно, отрицаемое далее через запятую- абсолютно, иначе вы приписываете Нагарджуне отрицание всякой, например, Нирваны, вообще.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Небольшое замечание (в добавление к формальному рассмотрению этого тезиса, проведенному в следующем посте ): такие "вещи" как посылка и вывод мадхьямакой вообще не рассматриваются, потому что их и так в мире нет.


Как это? Такие "вещи" рассматриваются, именно благодаря им и устанавливается воззрение.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Не рассматриваются, поскольку их нет как сущих (бхава).


В качестве сва-бхава.
Причем свабхава как "самосущее" закрепил Цонкапа. Чандракирти использует этот термин и как "сущее", и как "самосущее", подлежащее отрицанию, в зависимости от контекста.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Хотя я уже приводила эту цитату из Нагарджуны, но поскольку она очень важна для понимания мадхьямаки, приведу ее еще раз: 
> "Те, кто видит самосущее, иносущее,
> Сущее и не-сущее,
> Тот не видит истины в буддийском Учении" (ММК, XV, 6)


Как вы понимаете это?




> А далее, процитирую кое-что из учения Дзонгсара Кьенце по Мадхьямакаватаре (мне кажется это уместно): 
> "Я не могу говорить много о свободе от четырѐх крайностей. Действительное понимание этого происходит только благодаря собственному размышлению и медитации. Разговоры об этом делают все только хуже и хуже. Чем больше мы говорим, тем становится хуже! Но, на этапе "Пути накопления", из слушания  учения и размышления, может возникнуть общее представление о воззрении. Может быть, это с нами случится".


В треде, насколько я понимаю, ведется речь не о свободе от 4х крайностей, а о их сути, о том что они из себя представляют. Так что, может быть, не очень уместно?...



> P.S. И еще, я думаю очень важно получать учение по мадхьямаке у действительно квалифицированного Учителя, потому что вот такие разговоры, как здесь, ни к чему путному, как видно, привести не могут.


Цонкапа говорил, что изучение его книг будет равно личному полученному учению от него)

----------


## Антип Байда

> *Сообщение от Caddy*  
> Естественно используют приемы, которые использует оппонент,


Нет. Использует правильные выводы из утверждений оппонента. А если по-вашему, если у оппонента есть ошибка в рассуждениях, прасангик должен должен довести оппонента до сумасшествия, путем нагромождения неявных хитрых ошибок.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Причина и следствие - по сути одно явление.


Это почин




> Нет отдельно причины и отдельно следствия.


Во временном смысле точно есть.




> Между возникновением того, что обозначается как причина и возникновением того, что обозначается как следствие могут быть еще разнообразные условия, если условие необходимое, но недостаточное.


Если во временном смысле "между", то эти условия и будут причиной



> В буддизме нет абстрактного рассмотрения возникновения.


В смысле, нет рассмотрения абстрактного "возникновения"?





> Причина это общее обозначение признаков,


ПРизнаков чего? Ведь признаки всегда чему-то принадлежат? Или есть другие признаки? Бродящие по Европе?  



> Возникает не причина, возникает конкретный признак.


Почему не следствие?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я все больше склоняюсь к мнению, что все эти формирователи и конструкции - блажь неточных переводов и неполного понимания. Порывы - самый точный перевод.


Порывы предполагают некое препятствие, преодолеваемое в ходе действа. "Рвать", опять же. Либо преоделевать внешнее препятствие, либо преодолевать себя, форсировать свои действия. Много напряжения, не всякая санскара им сопровождается.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет. Использует правильные выводы из утверждений оппонента.

----------


## Антип Байда

> 


Хорошая картинка. Только руки не правильно расположены.
Они должны быть изображены по бокам от головы, сжимающими по банану, вынимаемому из правого и левого уха, соответственно анатомии племени, доминирующего в Джамбудвипе.

----------


## Айвар

:Smilie:  До, так как, как оказывается у меня появился воображаемый друг, то и стану ему отвечать. Опус про планеты,  это вне сферы прямого опыта, а значит за пределами доказуемых суждений, но как новая глава из "Рабле", сойдет. Можно представить, как вам скучно ...




> глава 1. Исследование условий. 
> 
> 1.1. Ни из себя, ни из другого, ни из обоих и без причины, ничто никогда и 
> нигде не возникает.


Себя не значит представлять еще один образ себя, достаточно тождества. Другого - достаточно различия. Итак, на основании тождество и различия, их обоих, как проявлений ума (не без причины) ничто и никогда не возникает. 
Для ума это очевидная аллегория и напоминает собаку, которая хватает свой хвост.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Порывы предполагают некое препятствие, преодолеваемое в ходе действа. "Рвать", опять же. Либо преоделевать внешнее препятствие, либо преодолевать себя, форсировать свои действия. Много напряжения, не всякая санскара им сопровождается.


Ну, семантически можно заменить на устремления, хотя порыв - вполне верно. На уровне момента сознания этот момент сознания отбрасывается, ради другого.

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Обладают единой сущностью? Их сущность одна и та же? В таком случае никакого возникновения нет, это было  показано До, еще в начале треда. Так же считать их другими по отношнию друг к другу, нет оснований.


Спасибо за хороший вопрос. Причина и следствие - это самостоятельное обнаруживаемое явление, не имеющее никакой собственной сущности. Одно явление. Если возникает это, возникает то. 
Нет отдельно "если возникает это". Нет никакой сущности отдельной от того, что возникает. А возникает это и возникает то. Прекращается это и прекращается то.

Но даже это и то не обладает никакой сущностью. Все сущности - это номинации. Мы узнаем что-то по признакам, и узнаем признаки не самостоятельно, а как признаки чего-то.

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Причина и следствие - по сути одно явление.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Это почин


Я догадываюсь о смысле слова, но не догадываюсь, почему Вы его здесь употребили  :Smilie: 




> Нет отдельно причины и отдельно следствия.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Во временном смысле точно есть.


Временной смысл - это вообще отдельный признак. Упорядочивание двух признаков - это еще один признак. Потому что упорядочить их можно по разному. То, что они упорядочены в том, как их воспринимает ум (самджня) еще вовсе не значит, что эта упорядоченность сохраняется в разных потоках признаков. Именно поэтому мы и ЗАМЕЧАЕМ причинно-следственный признак, что возникновение некоторых признаков всегда влечет возникновение каких-то других признаков. В этом случае такое происходит одномоментно. Мы говорим, что это достаточное условие. Бывает, что прекращение некоторых признаков всегда влечет прекращение каких-то других признаков. В этом случае такое тоже происходит одномоментно. Мы говорим, что это необходимое условие. Мы можем не обнаруживать всех достаточных условий, но выявлять необходимое. Мы можем не обнаруживать всех необходимых условий, но выявлять достаточное.

В любом случае - причинность есть такой же признак, самостоятельный, не имеющий отношения к паре включающихся в причинно-следственную связь признаков.




> Между возникновением того, что обозначается как причина и возникновением того, что обозначается как следствие могут быть еще разнообразные условия, если условие необходимое, но недостаточное.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Если во временном смысле "между", то эти условия и будут причиной


Совершенно не обязательно. Есть достаточное условие, есть необходимое условие. Достаточное условие - обнаруживается в причинной связи возникновения. Необходимое условие - обнаруживается в причинной связи прекращения.




> В буддизме нет абстрактного рассмотрения возникновения.
> 			
> 		
> 
> В смысле, нет рассмотрения абстрактного "возникновения"?


В смысле возникновение всегда чего-то. Возникновение конкретных признаков. Просто "возникновение" - это тоже признак, мы распознаем, как что-то возникло, но это когда предметом виджняны является самджня. То есть это специальный процесс восприятия и осознания самого восприятия и осознания. То, что мы называем видение-явлений-как-есть, четвертая основа памятования.





> Причина это общее обозначение признаков,
> 			
> 		
> 
> ПРизнаков чего? Ведь признаки всегда чему-то принадлежат? Или есть другие признаки? Бродящие по Европе?


Вы совершенно правы. Признаки конструкций. Конструкции, которые распознаются восприятием, распознаются как обобщающий признак для множества признаков. Например признак "белое" и признак "круглое" может обобщаться до признака "луна". Но это не значит, что признак "белое" принадлежит только признаку "луна". Он может встречаться в еще множестве конструкций.




> Возникает не причина, возникает конкретный признак.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Почему не следствие?


Да, это верное уточнение  :Smilie:  Возникает причина-следствие. Прекращается причина-следствие.
Причина-следствие это один признак, не два. Если точнее то отдельный признак "возникает это, возникает то" и отдельный признак "прекращается это, прекращается то".

Может быть дополнительный признак времени. Это прежде всего признак памятования, сати. "это возникло уже 5 моментов назад".

Но нужно понимать, что это не самостоятельная природа вещей, это таковость. Ум воспринимает, классифицирует, распознает признаки, объединяя их в какие-то конструкции. 

Математически мне очень понравилось выражение, которое я обнаружил у Дмитриева и Кузнецова при описании аттракторов с помощью одномерных отображений.

Возьмем отрезок 0...1 вещественных чисел и разобъем на интервалы по числу символов алфавита. Далее оперируем алфавитом, как выражением этих интервалов.
Записываем в виде отображений разные слова.

Например "петя", запиисывается как " " -> "п" -> "е" -> "т" -> "я" -> " "
Здесь важно то, что не создается какой-то реальности, отличной от произвольных интервалов вещественных чисел. Абсолютно не важно, что организовывается в эти интервалы - абстрактные числа или какие-то их проекции. 

Те же интервалы могут быть задействованы в других последовательностях символов. Когда несколько символов задействуются в нескольких последовательностях - возникает бифуркация. Интервал расщепляется на подынтервалы. То есть в целом интервал соответствующий символу " " весь обозначает именно " ", но одна его часть обозначает " п", а другая часть " в", как начало слова "вася"

Дхармы - это информация. А информация может быть обнаружена в организации любых структур. Существенна прежде всего сама онтология, а не способ ее реализации. 
Поэтому сантаной называется прежде всего онтологическое устройство мира. А как конкретно она "устроена" - для практики не имеет большого значения, а с философской точки зрения - она не устроена никак, она и есть устройство всего. 

Иначе говоря, ничто не может быть первичнее сантаны. Сантану ни к чему нельзя свести. Но все сводится к совокупностям  признаков этого всего.

----------

Caddy (29.10.2011), Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я догадываюсь о смысле слова, но не догадываюсь, почему Вы его здесь употребили


Потому что это начало новой прекрасной истории, про то, что причина и следствие- одно явление. Их точно не два, вы уверены? А может и одно и два вместе? Хотелось бы прояснить ситуацию.






> Совершенно не обязательно. Есть достаточное условие, есть необходимое условие. Достаточное условие - обнаруживается в причинной связи возникновения. Необходимое условие - обнаруживается в причинной связи прекращения.


У прекращения нет причин. Прекращение ведь несоставной феномен, или уже, теперь, составной?




> В смысле возникновение всегда чего-то. Возникновение конкретных признаков. Просто "возникновение" - это тоже признак, мы распознаем, как что-то возникло, но это когда предметом виджняны является самджня. То есть это специальный процесс восприятия и осознания самого восприятия и осознания. То, что мы называем видение-явлений-как-есть, четвертая основа памятования.


Как соотносятся понятия "признак" и "явление"?





> Причина-следствие это один признак, не два.


А причина просто это как, пол-признака?




> Может быть дополнительный признак времени. Это прежде всего признак памятования, сати. "это возникло уже 5 моментов назад".
> 
> Но нужно понимать, что это не самостоятельная природа вещей, это таковость. Ум воспринимает, классифицирует, распознает признаки, объединяя их в какие-то конструкции. 
> 
> Математически мне очень понравилось выражение, которое я обнаружил у Дмитриева и Кузнецова при описании аттракторов с помощью одномерных отображений.
> 
> Возьмем отрезок 0...1 вещественных чисел и разобъем на интервалы по числу символов алфавита. Далее оперируем алфавитом, как выражением этих интервалов.
> Записываем в виде отображений разные слова.
> 
> ...


Да, регулярная бифуркация на многое открывает глаза.






> Иначе говоря, ничто не может быть первичнее сантаны. Сантану ни к чему нельзя свести. Но все сводится к совокупностям  признаков этого всего.


Либо сантану можно свести к моментам сознания, либо ничего вообще нельзя ни к чему свести.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Потому что это начало новой прекрасной истории, про то, что причина и следствие- одно явление. Их точно не два, вы уверены? А может и одно и два вместе? Хотелось бы прояснить ситуацию.


Причинно-следственная связь это концепция. Есть два признака. Есть третий признак - причинно-следственная связь. Обозначающий один признак причиной, другой признак - следствием.



> У прекращения нет причин. Прекращение ведь несоставной феномен, или уже, теперь, составной?


Я не знаю, откуда подобная идея в применении к буддийской философии или к теории дхарм. Иддапаччаята вполне конкретная формула. Когда возникает это - возникает то. Когда прекращается это - прекращается то.




> Как соотносятся понятия "признак" и "явление"?


Как синонимы




> А причина просто это как, пол-признака?


Причина это обозначение признака в связи с обозначением другого признака как следствия. Без обозначения следствия не имеет смысл - ошибочная концепция. Такой признак тоже может быть, конечно же. Но при изучении взаимозависимого возникновения он полезен так же как признак "каша-малаша". Или катха-малатха.




> Да, регулярная бифуркация на многое открывает глаза.


Возможно только мне?  :Smilie: 




> Либо сантану можно свести к моментам сознания, либо ничего вообще нельзя ни к чему свести.


Да, Вы правы. Сантана и есть синоним моментов сознания.

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Причинно-следственная связь это концепция. Есть два ЯВЛЕНИЯ. Есть третье ЯВЛЕНИЕ - причинно-следственная связь.





> Причина и следствие - по сути одно явление.


Надо пояснить это, а то совсем ничего не понятно. Раз явление и признак-синонимы, то я произвел некоторые замены. К моему удивлению, яснее ваша мысль не стала.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Какого?


Взаимозависимого возникновения.
Для возникновения следствия необходима причина, а ее нет, потому как для возникновения причины, необходимо не возникшее, в свою очередь, по причине отсутствия причины, следствие. Возникновение может быть только зависимым. В сутре сказано: "Когда есть то порождается это..."

----------


## Пилигрим

> Спасибо за хороший вопрос. Причина и следствие - это самостоятельное обнаруживаемое явление, не имеющее никакой собственной сущности. Одно явление. Если возникает это, возникает то. 
> Нет отдельно "если возникает это". Нет никакой сущности отдельной от того, что возникает. А возникает это и возникает то. Прекращается это и прекращается то.
> 
> Но даже это и то не обладает никакой сущностью. Все сущности - это номинации. Мы узнаем что-то по признакам, и узнаем признаки не самостоятельно, а как признаки чего-то.


Предмет рассмотрения, заявленный в треде - возникновение. Все сказанное вами выше относится к существованию ( в зависимости и с опорой на свои части). Какие у вас основания экстраполировать то, что относится к существованию, на возникновение? Кроме того, для того, что бы исключить забалтывание диспута, превращая его в бесконечный, правилами запрещено менять предмет рассмотрения.

----------


## До

> Для возникновения следствия необходима причина, а её нет, потому как для возникновения причины, необходимо не возникшее, в свою очередь, по причине отсутствия причины, следствие.


Это что шутка? Возникает следствие, а его причина возникла от своих причин.




> Возникновение может быть только зависимым. В сутре сказано: "Когда есть то порождается это..."


Круто что у вас сочетается общее утверждение с опровержением его частей.

----------


## Caddy

С принципом взаимозависимого происхождения не согласуется самостоятельное существование причины. Покуда не возникло следствие, как мы нечто можем считать его причиной?

----------

Won Soeng (30.10.2011)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Это что шутка? Возникает следствие, а его причина возникла от своих причин.


Не знаю может и шутка. Давайте спросим у того кто постил вот это: 


> А её очевидно нет, это и назвыается взаимозависимое происхождение, которое возвестил мудрейший?


 


> "Происхождение = возникновение?"
> Ну пусть будет равно.





> Круто что у вас сочетается общее утверждение с опровержением его частей.


 :EEK!:  Не осилил. Поясните? Только если будете шутить предупредите, у меня нет такого тонкого чувства юмора как у вас.

----------


## Айвар

> С принципом взаимозависимого происхождения не согласуется самостоятельное существование причины. Покуда не возникло следствие, как мы нечто можем считать его причиной?


Отличный вопрос для того, чтобы понять то, как работает ум. Для ума всегда существует двойственная конструкция деления на субьект и объект, поэтому в зависимости от условий и правил игры (а ум очень любит ролевые игры ... с результатом), причины и условия могут быть на стороне то субьекта, то объекта. Но если видно это разделение и последующая игра, то исчезает смысл, главный козырь ума. Как так! Где смысл? Ведь он должен быть. - Кто сказал? 
Вы говорите, что откуда взяться причине, если нет результата, то есть следствия. Дело в том, что не зависимо от результата в мире ничего не меняется, он достаточен и без поисков умом некоего смысла, другое дело, что истина освобождает и позволяет увидеть сострадательный аспект бытия, а не только игровой аспект ума. Иллюзия, мнимое главенство ума над бытием (сознанием), никуда не исчезает, она перестает быть вводящими в страдание заблуждением.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Для ума всегда существует двойственная конструкция деления на субьект и объект


Не всегда. Есть практика прекращения "осебячивания", обособления "себя". Недвойственность - вовсе не какое-то мистическое, недостижимое состояние ума.

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Не всегда. Есть практика прекращения "осебячивания", обособления "себя". Недвойственность - вовсе не какое-то мистическое, недостижимое состояние ума.


Медведь в зимней спячке пребывает ли в недвойственности?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Медведь в зимней спячке пребывает ли в недвойственности?


Зачем такие сложности? Вполне достаточно момента пробуждения.

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Зачем такие сложности? Вполне достаточно момента пробуждения.


Спрошу еще раз:




> Недвойственность - вовсе не какое-то мистическое, недостижимое состояние ума.


Ум медведя в зимней спячке недвойственен?

----------


## До

> Не знаю может и шутка.


Это же ваша фраза. Вы не знаете что говорите?




> Давайте спросим у того кто постил вот это:


Это фраза другого человека. Он отвечает за то что вы говорите?




> Не осилил. Поясните? Только если будете шутить предупредите, у меня нет такого тонкого чувства юмора как у вас.


Сначала поясните какое у меня чувство юмора, давайте это обсудим.

----------


## До

> С принципом взаимозависимого происхождения не согласуется самостоятельное существование причины. Покуда не возникло следствие, как мы нечто можем считать его причиной?


У вас то просто "существование", то "самостоятельное".

Так кто думает о "самостоятельных причинах" кроме прасангиков? _Причиность_ противоположность _самостоятельности_. Не нужно опровергать "самостоятельные причины", так как это заведомо абсурд. В этом и состоит мнимое совершенство прасангики, что она у вас опровергает очевидный абсурд (как я привел пример про "белых обезьян"). Чтоб прасангика была совершенным _практическим_ учением (а не совершенно сферическим в вакууме), не должна ли она опровергать мнение, которое практически встречается? И желательно встречается очень часто.

----------


## Айвар

> Не всегда. Есть практика прекращения "осебячивания", обособления "себя". Недвойственность - вовсе не какое-то мистическое, недостижимое состояние ума.


Недвойственность это естественное состояние бытия, которое включает и наш страдающий двойственный ум (ум рассматривается как одна из шести чувственных способностей сознания (аятан), но не более ...).
Если понято то, как ум все усложняет, вуалирует, порождает время и пр. иллюзорные сущности, а затем бросается на борьбу с ними, тогда пробужденность просто стоит и ждет нас в дверях умолкнувшего ума (всегда).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Спрошу еще раз:
> 
> 
> Ум медведя в зимней спячке недвойственен?


Вы придаете слишком много значения частностям. Иногда - да, иногда - нет. Ни медведь ни при чем, ни зима, ни спячка.

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Caddy

> Так кто думает о "самостоятельных причинах" кроме прасангиков? _Причиность_ противоположность _самостоятельности_


А Вы вроде говорили, что сначала существует причина, из которой потом возникает следствие...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Ужос.
Причина распознаётся, как что-то, что делает следствие возможным.
Распознаётся, например, по неизменному предшествованию одного события другому.

Пример: в диалоге, вопрос можно назвать причиной ответа.
У прасангиков, вопрос=ответу, или вопрос вытекает из ответа.

----------


## Caddy

> Ужос.
> Причина распознаётся, как что-то, что делает следствие возможным.
> Распознаётся, например, по неизменному предшествованию одного события другому.


А в чем собственно "ужос"? 
Т.е. Вы сначала как-то охватили некоторую ситуацию в целом, а потом на одно нечто, выделенное из этой ситуации, навесили ярлык "причина", а на другое - "следствие"? Но могли бы Вы назвать нечто причиной до того, как появилось следствие? Существовала ли эта причина сама по себе?




> Пример: в диалоге, вопрос можно назвать причиной ответа.
> У прасангиков, вопрос=ответу, или вопрос вытекает из ответа.


Все что угодно можно назвать всем чем угодно, в том-то и дело. А вот есть ли это на самом деле?
Вопрос _можно назвать_ причиной ответа только после того, как ответ состоялся.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Недвойственность это естественное состояние бытия, которое включает и наш страдающий двойственный ум (ум рассматривается как одна из шести чувственных способностей сознания (аятан), но не более ...).
> Если понято то, как ум все усложняет, вуалирует, порождает время и пр. иллюзорные сущности, а затем бросается на борьбу с ними, тогда пробужденность просто стоит и ждет нас в дверях умолкнувшего ума (всегда).


Будда все же говорит о восьмеричном пути. Успокоение ума рассматривается в контексте: стабилизация ума, успокоение ума, объединение ума, сосредоточение ума.

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А в чем собственно "ужос"?


Читаем ниже.




> Т.е. Вы сначала как-то охватили некоторую ситуацию в целом, а потом на одно нечто, выделенное из этой ситуации, навесили ярлык "причина", а на другое - "следствие"?


Это ведь различение причин, yoniso manasikara. Некто Шакьямуни рекомендовал.




> Но могли бы Вы назвать нечто причиной до того, как появилось следствие? Существовала ли эта причина сама по себе?


Бред.




> Все что угодно можно назвать всем чем угодно, в том-то и дело. А вот есть ли это на самом деле?
> Вопрос _можно назвать_ причиной ответа только после того, как ответ состоялся.


Вопрос задают, чтобы получить на него ответ. Вот эту причинность Вы не заметили.

----------


## Caddy

Взаимозависимость причины и следствия никто не отрицает. Но это и означает, что не одно порождает другое, а что они существуют во взаимном соотнесении.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Т.е. Вы сначала как-то охватили некоторую ситуацию в целом


А прасангики умеют охватить _что-то в целом_, и не охватить при этом частей?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Взаимозависимость причины и следствия никто не отрицает. Но это и означает, что не одно порождает другое, а что они существуют во взаимном соотнесении.


Во взаимном возникновении или взаимном прекращении.

Никто не говорит о том, что яблоко - причина. Причина чего? Но это вовсе не значит, что семечко яблони как причина яблони возникают одновременно. Семечко яблони - необходимое, но недостаточное условие. Если нет семечка, то нет и яблони. Это необходимое условие. Чтобы появилась яблоня нужны дополнительные условия, которые по отдельности так же являются необходимыми, но недостаточными.

Но так или иначе - есть два признака, которые соединяются в причинно-следственную связь, как третий признак. 

Нет какого-то реального механизма, который из одного производит другое. Причинно-следственная связь это номинация. Мы обнаруживаем один признак, мы обнаруживаем другой признак, мы обнаруживаем причинно-следственную связь между ними. Сам по себе признак не несет какого-то свойственного ему признака "я - причина". Так же он не несет в себе в какой бы то ни было форме следствие. Связь - это отдельная онтология.

Ум, весь, в целом, как функция, как природа любого конкретного (индивидуального) представления, экземпляра ума, только и занят онтологией - различением и обобщением, выделяя признаки и связывая их в конструкции. 

Но даже об этом мы говорим концептуально, выделяя ум, экземпляры ума, процесс различения, процесс обобщения, признаки, конструкции.

----------

Caddy (31.10.2011), Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Это же ваша фраза. Вы не знаете что говорите?
> 
> 
> Это фраза другого человека. Он отвечает за то что вы говорите?
> 
> 
> Сначала поясните какое у меня чувство юмора, давайте это обсудим.


От чего отказываетесь? 
- От того что взаимозависимое происхождение объявил мудрейший;
- от того что происхождение = возникновение.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Взаимозависимость причины и следствия никто не отрицает. Но это и означает, что не одно порождает другое, а что они существуют во взаимном соотнесении.


Причинно-следственная связь и есть взаимное соотнесение. 
Тем не менее, у возникновения признаков есть причина. И эту причину мы обозначаем, как жажда. Если точнее, это тройственная причина: жажда, отвращение, пренебрежение. Это тройная форма обозначения единого признака. Любое уделение внимания - есть возникновения признаков. Любое такое возникновение признаков есть пренебрежение всем, что к этим признакам отношения не имеет. При этом возникновение этих признаков (дхарм) оценивается либо как желательное, либо как нежелательное. Это связано с возникшей тенденцией (самскара), стремлением к некоторому состоянию. 

Дхармы не порождают друг-друга, но будучи связаны в конструкцию, они создают тенденцию устремления от одной дхармы к другой. Желание возникновения признаков, признаков-причин для которых недостаточно, или желание прекращения признаков, без прекращения необходимых для этого признаков-причин - дукха. Познание взаимозависимого возникновения (и прекращения) устраняет ложные ожидания и ложные представления. В то же время, происходит разочарование в признаках и совокупностях (в том числе совокупностях цепляния - упадана-скандхах)

----------

Caddy (31.10.2011), Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## До

> А Вы вроде говорили, что сначала существует причина, из которой потом возникает следствие...


К слову, я такого не говорил. ) Я говорил, что из/от причины возникает/происходит следствие.

Так вот повторяю ещё раз: Причиность *противоположность* самостоятельности. Понимаете?

Так же как дхармичность противоположна атмаваде. Отрицать в причиности самостоятельность, это всё равно что в дхармах отрицать атман (такой же трюизм), что прасангики то-же делают)). Ибо они совершенны.

Можно еще отрицать что 2*2=5. И во всех суждениях отрицать этот незамысловатый объект. Тоже будет совершенство.

----------


## До

> От чего отказываетесь? 
> - От того что взаимозависимое происхождение объявил мудрейший;
> - от того что происхождение = возникновение.


Лень с вами говорить в таком стиле. Или пишите полные пропозиции или ...

----------


## Won Soeng

До, как-то Вы демонизируете прасангиков. Я еще ни одного из них не знаю, но уже как-то ощущаю, что должен их заранее подозревать и недолюбливать  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## До

> Существовала ли эта причина сама по себе?


Так не бывает. Поймите это. Не нужно опровергать "самостоятельные причины", а тем более "самостоятельные следствия". Если причинность признаётся оппонентом. А она признаётся _в с е м и_.

Если бы для просветления было достаточно опровергнуть "самостоятельную причинность", то все обычные люди бы были уже просветлёнными.




> Все что угодно можно назвать всем чем угодно, в том-то и дело. А вот есть ли это на самом деле?


Что бы не называлось, а 2х2 не равно 5. Тут сомнений нет.




> До, как-то Вы демонизируете прасангиков. Я еще ни одного из них не знаю, но уже как-то ощущаю, что должен их заранее подозревать и недолюбливать


Не обращайте внимания.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Лень с вами говорить в таком стиле. Или пишите полные пропозиции или ...


Да не лень, просто аргументов нет. Ну право невозможно объяснить взаимозависимость возникновения, объясняя  его зависимость. Русские говорят: "Вам про Фому а вы про Ерёму". При этом постоянно жалуетесь, что вас не понимают.




> Так вот повторяю ещё раз: Причиность противоположность самостоятельности. Понимаете?


 


> ...Если причинность признаётся оппонентом. А она признаётся в с е м и...


Вот и от самосущности дхармы вы отказались. Или будете пытаться обосновать, что у несамостоятельной дхары есть самостоятельная сущность? Пожалуй вы правы, можно ставить точку.

----------

Caddy (31.10.2011)

----------


## До

> Да не лень, просто аргументов нет. Ну право невозможно объяснить взаимозависимость возникновения, объясняя  его зависимость. Русские говорят: "Вам про Фому а вы про Ерёму". При этом постоянно жалуетесь, что вас не понимают.


Аргументов за/против чего? Тема беседы не определена. Я свою позицию объяснял сто раз и подробно. От вас получаю какие-то наводящие вопросики.




> Вот и от самосущности дхармы вы отказались.


Не отказывался, просто вы не понимаете о чём речь. "Самосущность" это калька со слова "свабхава". Я говорил о свабхаве в *одном* смысле - как его понимают абхидхармисты, опровергалась свабхава в *другом* смысле, как её понимают прасангики. Правильное (абхидхармическое) понимание свабхавы прасангики то ли опровергнуть не могут, то ли просто не опровергают, так как согласны. Неправильное понимание свабхавы абхидхармисты опровергают сами, помощь прасангиков им в этом не нужна.




> Или будете пытаться обосновать, что у несамостоятельной дхары есть самостоятельная сущность?


Не понимаете о чём речь. Не "_самостоятельная_ сущность", а "_собственная_ сущность". Она у дхарм есть, более того это определение дхармы.




> Пожалуй вы правы, можно ставить точку.


Да мы это уже проехали. Сейчас предлагаю обсудить есть ли у нас, омрачённых людишек, объект отрицания прасангиков, который полезно опровергать. А то ведь если его у нас нет, то ситуация странная получается - в совершенстве опровергается некая фантастика, чистая теория, которая возможно самими ими и придумана. Это все равно что опровергать, что _дважды два пять_ - это _совершенно верно_, только зачем?

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (01.11.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> Так вот повторяю ещё раз: Причиность *противоположность* самостоятельности. Понимаете?
> 
> Так же как дхармичность противоположна атмаваде. Отрицать в причиности самостоятельность, это всё равно что в дхармах отрицать атман (такой же трюизм), что прасангики то-же делают)). Ибо они совершенны.


Мы и абсурд понимаем, потому что он противоположен нашему ожиданию. Только вот почему наше ожидание должно быть верхом разумности?
Прасанга исследует, а не отрицает, но если кто-то хочет видеть ощутимый результат этого исследования, боюсь что его ждет разочарование. 
В прасангике ум имеет два аспекта вещественный и пустой, это именно две крайности. Вещественный не имеет самобытия, то есть исследователь не становится личностью, например, записным философом. 
Пустой, также не имеет самобытия, потому что не отрицает бытия. 
Оба аспекта ума очерчивают поле (деятельности ума) и подводят субьект в выходу за пределы обусловленного существования, 12 звеньев, то есть подводят к вечной дхарме.

----------


## Айвар

> Будда все же говорит о восьмеричном пути. Успокоение ума рассматривается в контексте: стабилизация ума, успокоение ума, объединение ума, сосредоточение ума.


Успокаивать (возбужденный) ум, это также познавать познвать бытие. Но если вы делаете это через сосредоточение, то это можно назвать "умом лечить болезни ума", другое дело "мудрая отдача себя" без отождествления с чем бы то ни было, без ожидания и усилия.

----------


## До

> Мы и абсурд понимаем, потому что он противоположен нашему ожиданию. Только вот почему наше ожидание должно быть верхом разумности?


Абсурд это не противоположность ожиданию.
Противоположно ожиданию _удивительное_, к примеру.




> Прасанга исследует, а не отрицает,


Отрицает доведением до абсурда. Конечно, правильнее это не считать отрицанием, а просто доведением, такой спорт.




> но если кто-то хочет видеть ощутимый результат этого исследования, боюсь что его ждет разочарование.


Скажите прямо - безрезультатно.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Не отказывался, просто вы не понимаете о чём речь. "Самосущность" это калька со слова "свабхава". Я говорил о свабхаве в *одном* смысле - как его понимают абхидхармисты, опровергалась свабхава в *другом* смысле, как её понимают прасангики. Правильное (абхидхармическое) понимание свабхавы прасангики то ли опровергнуть не могут, то ли просто не опровергают, так как согласны. Неправильное понимание свабхавы абхидхармисты опровергают сами, помощь прасангиков им в этом не нужна.
> 
> 
> Не понимаете о чём речь. Не "_самостоятельная_ сущность", а "_собственная_ сущность". Она у дхарм есть, более того это определение дхармы.


Я помню, читал ваше эссе по поводу дхарм и свабхавы. Целый клубок противоречий. Пара уточняющих вопросов, выводящих из сферы рассуждений вообще в конкретику и вы в тупике. Придется прятаться за авторитет абхидхармистов, либо включать зезженую пластинку о том, что вы имели ввиду не то что сказали.




> Да мы это уже проехали. Сейчас предлагаю обсудить есть ли у нас, омрачённых людишек, объект отрицания прасангиков, который полезно опровергать. А то ведь если его у нас нет, то ситуация странная получается - в совершенстве опровергается некая фантастика, чистая теория, которая возможно самими ими и придумана. Это все равно что опровергать, что _дважды два пять_ - это _совершенно верно_, только зачем?


Предлагаете обсудить истинно ли достоверное? 
1. Выводите это ваше высказывание в новую тему.
2. Говорите то, что вы имеете ввиду.

----------


## Айвар

> Абсурд это не противоположность ожиданию.
> Противоположно ожиданию _удивительное_, к примеру.
> 
> 
> Отрицает доведением до абсурда. Конечно, правильнее это не считать отрицанием, а просто доведением, такой спорт.
> 
> 
> Скажите прямо - безрезультатно.


Я специально не говорил, что абсурдность противоположна общепринятому мнению, чтобы подчеркнуть момент ожидания. Ум, разумность стремится избежать разочарования (страдания), чтобы вновь и вновь удивлять себя. 
Боюсь, что это снова "игры ума". Можно назвать это спортом. Результатом такого рода состязания будет отсутствие как разочарования так и ожидания.

----------


## Айвар

Есть лекция ДЛ на тему Муламадхьямики

----------


## До

> Я помню, читал ваше эссе по поводу дхарм и свабхавы. Целый клубок противоречий. Пара уточняющих вопросов, выводящих из сферы рассуждений вообще в конкретику и вы в тупике.


Ну вы жжоте ей-богу. Изучите сами абхидхарму, а потом скажите эти наглые слова абхидхармистам, типа Арья-Асанги и другим великим учителям. Им в лицо плюньте.




> Придется прятаться за авторитет абхидхармистов, либо включать зезженую пластинку о том, что вы имели ввиду не то что сказали.


Я сказал всё понятно и очень подробно объяснил несколько раз.
В ответ получаю - наводящие вопросики или голословный взбрыки как вы тут выше написали с нулём аргументации.

Вы может хотите этими манипуляторскими трюками меня заставить ответить на что-то - _но на что?_ Вопроса-то нет. Я же вам говорил несколько раз - _говорите полными утверждениями_, _задайте полный вопрос_. Не "наводящий" обрывок вопроса. Объясните свою позицию и т.д. Как я, например.




> Предлагаете обсудить истинно ли достоверное? 
> 1. Выводите это ваше высказывание в новую тему.
> 2. Говорите то, что вы имеете ввиду.


Уже всё сказано, жду ответов. Нечего ответить - проходите мимо, не задерживайте транспорт.

----------


## До

> Я специально не говорил, что абсурдность противоположна общепринятому мнению,


И я тоже не сказал. Я сказал, что абсурдность _не противоположность_ ожидания. А противоположность совсем другому.




> чтобы подчеркнуть момент ожидания.


На мой взгляд это ошибочное противопоставление (абсурд - ожидаемое). Из ошибочного противопоставления возникает ошибочный вывод:




> Ум, разумность стремится избежать разочарования (страдания), чтобы вновь и вновь удивлять себя. Боюсь, что это снова "игры ума". Можно назвать это спортом. Результатом такого рода состязания будет отсутствие как разочарования так и ожидания.


Что тут ошибочного? Направление внимания к _не важному_, к "ожиданию" и проч.
Мало иметь ум, интеллект, важно и много раз сложнее разумно направить его туда куда нужно (важно).
Почему сложнее - потому что _не понятно_ куда нужно, _а возможностей миллионы_.

Прасангика (в вашей трактовке) опровергает не то что "удивительно общепринятому мнению", а _очевидный_ абсурд (_невозможное_ сочетание причинности и самостоятельности).

----------


## Айвар

> Что тут ошибочного? Направление внимания к _не важному_, к "ожиданию" и проч.
> Мало иметь ум, интеллект, важно и много раз сложнее разумно направить его туда куда нужно (важно).
> Почему сложнее - потому что _не понятно_ куда нужно, _а возможностей миллионы_.
> 
> Прасангика (в вашей трактовке) опровергает не то что "удивительно общепринятому мнению", а _очевидный_ абсурд (_невозможное_ сочетание причинности и самостоятельности).


Основная функция ума это различение. В сочетании с разными мнениями, острота различения может уменьшаться или возрастать. В буддизме принято мнение, что способность к различению возрастает путем правильного применения правильного воззрения и взгляда (два перых шага восмеричного пути).
Когда способность различать притупляется, то начингает доминировать мнение, человек отходит от бытия и становится ближе к вещам (мнимый "постоянный" аспект бытия).  Если одна из аятан начинает доминировать, ничто не мешает ей узурпировать все сознание, и тогда способность ума различать становиться способностью различать другие мнения, а их как вы сказали, может быть миллион. 
Если же возникает потребность вернуться к основе, к изначальному бытию, то вещественный аспект на первой ступени противопоставляется пустоте, но это только первая ступень обращения ума к первоначальной способности различения (аятана ума).
Ну и так далее. 
Теперь о разумном направлении (ума). Такими по всей видимости будут три правильных деяния (3,4 и 5 шаги благородного пути). Правильное поведение пресечет не нужное, пусто  разбазаривание сил и жизни. 

В прасангике, в Муламадхьямике карике, идет последовательная проработка главных понятий ума, при этом каждая последующая глава сопряжена с последующей, в особенности 2-3 последние строки каждой главы. Основное внимание уделяется способности ума - различать и делать правильный вывод. 
Для новичка прасангика кажется дикой, именно из-за того, что как ему может показаться, он понимает "самостоятельность", то есть осутствие независимого существования. Но одна лишь голая относительность не способна оградить от заблуждений и ошибок, тут главное это интегрированность с воззрением.

----------

Caddy (01.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Основная функция ума это различение.


Вдруг нет?




> В сочетании с разными мнениями, острота различения может уменьшаться или возрастать. В буддизме принято мнение, что *способность к различению возрастает* путем правильного применения правильного воззрения и взгляда (два перых шага восмеричного пути).


Нет. Возрастает не _способность_ к различению, а _правильность_ различения.




> Когда способность различать притупляется,


Это вообще не способность. Это хотите - проводите чёткое различие, а хотите - не не различаете вообще.




> то начингает доминировать мнение, человек отходит от бытия и становится ближе к вещам (мнимый "постоянный" аспект бытия).


Вот вы вроде говорили нормально и вдруг раз...




> Если одна из аятан начинает доминировать, ничто не мешает ей узурпировать все сознание,


Всегда и всему мешает причинность.




> и тогда способность ума различать становиться способностью различать другие мнения, а их как вы сказали, может быть миллион.


Я не про миллион мнений говорил, а про миллионы возможностей. Вот представьте, стоите вы в центре города или даже всего мира (а субъективно это так), куда направить внимание? Возможностей миллионы. Никто не предлагает вам миллион, 100, 10 или 2 выбора. А просто есть _цельная, протяжённая реальность_ где даже в одном сантиметре бесконечное количество точек. Возможностей направлять внимание, "разрезать" эту реальность различением тут миллионы. Вот примерно о чём я говорил.




> Если же возникает потребность вернуться к основе, к изначальному бытию, то вещественный аспект на первой ступени противопоставляется пустоте, но это только первая ступень обращения ума к первоначальной способности различения (аятана ума).


Какой ещё "основе" и "изначальному бытию". Всё это звучит для меня как лабуда.




> Теперь о разумном направлении (ума). Такими по всей видимости будут три правильных деяния (3,4 и 5 шаги благородного пути).


Это три правильных деяния? А 2й фактор пути? Если уж мы об уме говорим. А остальные?




> Правильное поведение пресечет не нужное, пусто  разбазаривание сил и жизни.


Правильное поведение следствие правильного мышления. Тут жёсткий детерминизм.




> В прасангике, в Муламадхьямике карике,


В прасангике *и* в ММК?




> идет последовательная проработка главных понятий ума,


"Понятия ума"?...




> при этом каждая последующая глава сопряжена с последующей, в особенности 2-3 последние строки каждой главы.


?




> Основное внимание уделяется способности ума - различать и делать правильный вывод.


На примерах сплошь неправильных выводов?




> Для новичка прасангика кажется дикой,


Не для новичка, а для думающего человека. Не готового отказаться от разума, который он с таким трудом приобрёл, в пользу приверженности странной доктрине _о споре со всеми_.




> именно из-за того, что как ему может показаться, он понимает "самостоятельность", то есть осутствие независимого существования.


Это что сейчас было? Вы сказали, что "самостоятельность" = "осутствие независимого существования"?




> Но одна лишь голая относительность не способна оградить от заблуждений и ошибок, тут главное это интегрированность с воззрением.


Но лишь одна голая спорщицкая теория не способна оградить от заблуждений.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (02.11.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Айвар, способность ума к различение и обобщению. 
Способность к различению может возрастать, способность к обобщению снижаться. Тогда существо все более погружается вниз в мирах камалоки. Существу все труднее достигать чего-то привычного - суккха. Это приводит к рождению в адах. Способность к различению может снижаться и способность к обобщению может снижаться. Тогда существо все больше погружается в безразличие, в независимые, спонтанные колебания дукха и сукха. Это приводит к рождению в мирах бессознательных животных и голодных духов. Способность к различению может снижаться, а способность к обобщению может возрастать. Это ведет ко все более высоким мирам кама-локи, рупа-локи и арупалоки. Способность к различению может возрастать и способность к обобщению может возрастать. Тогда это ведет к все большей мудрости, прекращению неведения и нирване.

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017), Сергей Хос (03.11.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> Айвар, способность ума к различение и обобщению. 
> Способность к различению может возрастать, способность к обобщению снижаться. Тогда существо все более погружается вниз в мирах камалоки. Существу все труднее достигать чего-то привычного - суккха. Это приводит к рождению в адах. Способность к различению может снижаться и способность к обобщению может снижаться. Тогда существо все больше погружается в безразличие, в независимые, спонтанные колебания дукха и сукха. Это приводит к рождению в мирах бессознательных животных и голодных духов. Способность к различению может снижаться, а способность к обобщению может возрастать. Это ведет ко все более высоким мирам кама-локи, рупа-локи и арупалоки. Способность к различению может возрастать и способность к обобщению может возрастать. Тогда это ведет к все большей мудрости, прекращению неведения и нирване.


А откуда взялись такие обобщения?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А откуда взялись такие обобщения?


Только что сделал, исходя из понимания функций ума

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017), Сергей Хос (03.11.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> Всегда и всему мешает причинность.


  :Smilie:  Никогда и никому не мешала причинность ...




> Я не про миллион мнений говорил, а про миллионы возможностей. Вот представьте, стоите вы в центре города или даже всего мира (а субъективно это так), куда направить внимание? Возможностей миллионы. Никто не предлагает вам миллион, 100, 10 или 2 выбора. А просто есть _цельная, протяжённая реальность_ где даже в одном сантиметре бесконечное количество точек. Возможностей направлять внимание, "разрезать" эту реальность различением тут миллионы. Вот примерно о чём я говорил.


Возможности какие-то у вас беспричинные. Голодный направит свое внимание на ...





> Правильное поведение следствие правильного мышления. Тут жёсткий детерминизм.


  :Smilie:  Малыш, думай, не будешь плакать, получишь пряник.





> В прасангике ...?
> Не готового отказаться от разума, который он с таким трудом приобрёл, в пользу приверженности странной доктрине _о споре со всеми_.
> Но лишь одна голая спорщицкая теория не способна оградить от заблуждений.


Я так понимаю, что это (для вас) еще одна из миллион возможностей
 :Smilie:  Спора нет, а спорщицкая теория есть ...

----------


## Пилигрим

> Ну вы жжоте ей-богу. Изучите сами абхидхарму, а потом скажите эти наглые слова абхидхармистам, типа Арья-Асанги и другим великим учителям. Им в лицо плюньте.


Очередной образчик.
Если рассматривать его не вдавясь в детали и не анализирую, то это гневная отповедь зарвавшемуся неучу Пилигриму, т.е. мне, незаслуженно катящем бочку на уважаемых пандит. Попробуем проанализировать не вовлекаясь в гневные эмоции. Возникают два, не требующих семи пядей во лбу для ответа, вопроса:
1. Эссе ваше?
2. Вы Асанга?
Ответы очевидны, от вас конечно их не будет, ну не любите вы прямых вопросов, такова реальность. Вот и получается, что на самом деле, До сочинив противоречивое эссе, всем кто его в этом уличит, предлагает плюнуть в лицо Асанге. Хорошо устроился товарищч До, он сочиняет, а плевки Асанге, в таких условиях можно даже не заморачиваться непротиворечивостью тезисов.

----------


## Caddy

> Я сказал всё понятно и очень подробно объяснил несколько раз.
> В ответ получаю - наводящие вопросики или голословный взбрыки как вы тут выше написали с нулём аргументации.
> 
> Вы может хотите этими манипуляторскими трюками меня заставить ответить на что-то - _но на что?_ Вопроса-то нет. Я же вам говорил несколько раз - _говорите полными утверждениями_, _задайте полный вопрос_. Не "наводящий" обрывок вопроса. Объясните свою позицию и т.д. Как я, например.


 :EEK!: 

Определение "другого":



> "...Смысл другой сущности, главным образом, состоит в том, что, считается, будто в природе вещей иметь зависимость от другого существующего...".





> А её очевидно нет, это и называется взаимозависимое происхождение, которое возвестил мудрейший?





> Происхождение = возникновение?





> Ну пусть будет равно.





> В таком случае, учитывая, что вы определяете его как взаимозависимое, до возникновения не существовало ни одного, ни другого. Спрашивается: что из чего возникло?





> Из причин следствия.





> В таком случае причина в момент возникновения следствия существовала. Поясните ваш тезис о взаимозависимом возникновении на примере причины и следствия.





> Что там пояснять?  Перестали понимать закон причин и следствий?





> Поясните, как вы понимаете взаимозависимость возникновения причины и следствия.





> Я понимаю взаимозависимость причин и следствия так: определённые причины производят определённые следствия.





> Ой, кажется вы были правы, чем дальше тем становится еще интересней. Но, как говорится, тезис заявлен, с вашего позволения исследуем его попозже.
> Напоминаю, что предметом рассмотрения, в предыдущем вашем тезисе было именно возникновение, собственно его мы и исследовали, кроме этого вами было заявлено, что оно взаимозависимо. Я вас просил пояснить, обосновать взаимную зависимость возникновения причины от возникновения следствия (можно наоборот - зависимость-то взаимная), на что вы выдвинули тезис о взаимозависимости причины и следствия, в связи с этим возникли вопросы, которые необходимо прояснить, дабы понять вас и не додумывать за вас одновременно.
> 1. Причина и возникновение причины суть одно и тоже?
> 2. Следствие и возникновение следствия суть одно и тоже?





> Какой тезис, что интереснее, что к чему вообще?





> Сообщение от Пилигрим
> 
>  1. Причина и возникновение причины суть одно и тоже?
> 
> 
>  В чём суть вопроса?





> Сообщение от Пилигрим
> 
>  2. Следствие и возникновение следствия суть одно и тоже?
> 
> 
>  В чём суть вопроса?





> Так для вас он не раскрыт? Зачем в таком случае вы используете для обоснования то, смысл чего вам не раскрыт? Я спрашивал, потому как рассчитывал что для вас он раскрыт и вы поведаете хоть одно непротиворечивое суждение в обосновании вашего тезиса. Увы, вы породили очередное противоречие, если плодить их с такой скоростью, нам жизни не хватит, что бы их размотать.





> Вам ещё предстоит понять, что одни и те же слова у разных говорящих могут нести различный смысл. Смысл в слова вкладывает говорящий, а не они им заранее обладают. Если составить из моих слов, с помощью ножниц и бумаги, некие бредовые фразы, то это не значит что я это говорил и тем более имел ввиду.
> Так что я вам ещё раз предлагаю - формулируйте полные утверждения, поясняйте, что вы спрашиваете и почему, контекст вопроса, куда клоните и т.п. Для эффективной дискуссии люди ещё с древних пор изобрели форму силлогизма.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Пилигрим
> ...





> Взаимозависимого возникновения.
> Для возникновения следствия необходима причина, а ее нет, потому как для возникновения причины, необходимо не возникшее, в свою очередь, по причине отсутствия причины, следствие. Возникновение может быть только зависимым. В сутре сказано: "Когда есть то, порождается это..."





> Это что шутка? Возникает следствие, а его причина возникла от своих причин.





> Не знаю, может и шутка. Давайте спросим у того кто постил вот это: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от До
> 
>  А её очевидно нет, это и называется взаимозависимое происхождение, которое возвестил мудрейший?
> ...





> "А её очевидно нет, это и называется взаимозависимое происхождение, которое возвестил мудрейший?" – Это фраза другого человека.





> От чего отказываетесь? 
> - От того что взаимозависимое происхождение объявил мудрейший;
> - от того что происхождение = возникновение.





> Лень с вами говорить в таком стиле. Или пишите полные пропозиции или ...





> Да не лень, просто аргументов нет. Ну право, невозможно объяснить взаимозависимость возникновения, объясняя его зависимость. Русские говорят: "Вам про Фому а вы про Ерёму". При этом постоянно жалуетесь, что вас не понимают.

----------


## До

> Никогда и никому не мешала причинность ...


Всегда мешает. См. http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....059.than.html Так как всё происходит не по желанию, а по причинности. Хочет человек выйти из тюрьмы, а решётки не дают - по _причине_ наличия решеток не может. Остальной флуд что вы мне написали я решил проигнорировать.

----------


## До

*Пилигрим*, *Caddy*, чего вам надо, объясите нормальным русским языком, без троллинга?

----------


## До

Пример _чистоплотной_ дискуссии от Caddy:




> Сообщение от До
> 
> 
> "А её очевидно нет, это и называется взаимозависимое происхождение, которое возвестил мудрейший?" – Это фраза другого человека.


Якобы я тут отказываюсь от своих слов и говорю, что это фраза другого человека. А на самом деле в моём посте говорится нечто совершенное другое (кликнуть по ссылке). Как не стыдно?

----------


## Caddy

Это мое неумение правильно встроить цитаты  :Frown: . Прошу прощения  :Embarrassment: . Напишите, как правильно это оформить - все будет заменено, потому что мне хотелось бы видеть ясно цепочку рассуждений. Или, может быть, другими словами выразите? В Вашем ответе, кажется, есть некая... смысловая размытость, что ли...

----------


## Caddy

> *Пилигрим*, *Caddy*, чего вам надо, объясните нормальным русским языком, без троллинга?


Топикстартер интересовался, как мадхьямики рассматривают тезис, что сущее не произошло от другого. Ему было это продемонстрировано. Все.

----------


## До

> Очередной образчик.
> Если рассматривать его не вдавясь в детали и не анализирую,


Правильно, ведь истина как и дьявол - в деталях. А анализ ведёт к омрачению.
Поэтому будем рассматривать не вдаваясь в детали и без анализа.
Прекарсный "образчик" дискусии, что сказать. Вместо того, чтоб сфомулировать наконец (как я просил уже вас пять раз) свой вопрос, или что там, ясно, чётко и полно — истерика.




> то это гневная отповедь зарвавшемуся неучу Пилигриму, т.е. мне, незаслуженно катящем бочку на уважаемых *пандит*.


В устах русского буддиста, как известно, "пандита" - это оскорбление. Так что показательный образчик, что вы плюнули в арьев ещё раз, назвав их просто _схоластами_.

Что замечательного в прасангике (некоторых), так это как они ярко и хлёстко выстыпают против противной схоластики, но при этом действуют они целиком и ультра-схоластическими методами — [пара]логическими опровержениями (неправильно понятого собеседника). Как могут эти теоретические опровержения всего и вся приводить к просветлению? Почему-то этот важный вопрос остался без ответа.





> Попробуем проанализировать не вовлекаясь в гневные эмоции. Возникают два, не требующих семи пядей во лбу для ответа, вопроса:
> 1. Эссе ваше?
> 2. Вы Асанга?


Какое эссе? Конечно, не пристало Пилигриму что-то там пояснять в своих словах и спускатсья на грешную землю со вселенского масштаба. Но до нас доходят только краткие sms сообщения. Мы должны сами всё понять и домыслить его слова до полных утверждений, причем сугубо в пользу Пилигрима. Желательно сами себя и опровергнуть, исказить для этого собственное мнение — если нужно для такого дела.




> Ответы очевидны, от вас конечно их не будет,


Так нужны ответы или они очевидны?




> ну не любите вы прямых вопросов,


Так ответы очевидны или я не люблю вопросов?




> такова реальность. Вот и получается, что на самом деле, До сочинив противоречивое эссе, всем кто его в этом уличит,


Вы общественный обвинитель или прокурор?

Ну уличите, я ж не против, но где это уличение? Запишите его из вашей фантазии текстом в тред, желательно, в понятном виде.




> предлагает плюнуть в лицо Асанге.


Не в коем случае не плюйте. Это же была попытка разбудить вашу совесть.




> Хорошо устроился товарищч До, он сочиняет, а плевки Асанге, в таких условиях


На абхидхарму плюете вы, я лишь поясняю как в абхидхарме и что она плевков не заслуживает.




> можно даже не заморачиваться непротиворечивостью тезисов.


Знать бы ещё каких тезисов и в чем их противоречие. Но, видать, не судьба от вас это услышать.

----------


## До

> Это мое неумение правильно встроить цитаты . Прошу прощения . Напишите, как правильно это оформить - все будет заменено, потому что мне хотелось бы видеть ясно цепочку рассуждений. Или, может быть, другими словами выразите? В Вашем ответе, кажется, есть некая... смысловая размытость, что ли...


Можно не цитировать - напишите своими словами, что там _не так_ у меня и _так_ у Пилигрима.

Например, вот в чём глубина мысли вопроса "_происхождение=возникновение?_"? Он аж цитируется два раза и из него вывод, что я что-то там противоречу и он как бы в пример противоречия приводится.

Мне не понятно как два синонима со знаком равно обуславливают такой вывод. Почему не _раскрыть_ свою мысль? Что мешает это сделать?





> Топикстартер интересовался, как мадхьямики рассматривают тезис, что сущее не произошло от другого. Ему было это продемонстрировано. Все.


Он хотел реальной дискусси с реальными людьми, чтобы на опыте понять превосходство прасангиков, а не только узнать что они там думают _сами по себе_. Рассматривать прасангиков "самих по себе" ведь не мадхьямично?

----------


## Айвар

> Всегда мешает. См. http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....059.than.html Так как всё происходит не по желанию, а по причинности. Хочет человек выйти из тюрьмы, а решётки не дают - по _причине_ наличия решеток не может. Остальной флуд что вы мне написали я решил проигнорировать.


В сутте речь идет о цеплянии за я и мое, и это не причинность, как вы ее понимаете, а результат отождествления с двойственной позицией (ума). (Как я уже указывал, нам не уйти от двух функций ума равенства и различения.) 
Будда указывал , что свобода за пределами мнений. Поэтому следует отбросить наше мнение о нашем умном уме. Ум это обычная целесообразность и не следует его расцвечивать игрой "интеллекта".

----------

Caddy (03.11.2011)

----------


## До

> В сутте речь идет о цеплянии за я и мое, и это не причинность, как вы ее понимаете, а результат *отождествления* с двойственной позицией (ума).


А с чего вы взяли, что я понимаю _цепляние_ и _отождествление_ *за* причинность? Это противоположности. И в сутте эта противоположность показана. Если бы небыло причинности, то можно было бы пожелать быть каким угодно, а не получается. Причинность мешает всему происходить по желанию. У вас же причинность "_никогда и никому не мешала_"...




> (Как я уже указывал, нам не уйти от двух функций ума равенства и различения.)


Уходить и не надо. Надо правильно различать проблему от решения и не бороться с не проблемой. У вас я склонности правильно различать не наблюдаю. А раз нет правильного различения, то ваша борьба (если она вообще есть) - не с тем.




> Будда указывал , что свобода за пределами мнений.


Это надо понимать так - что мнения спорны, а истина _бесспорна_.




> Поэтому следует отбросить наше мнение о нашем умном уме.


_Мнение_ надо не просто отбросить, это пол дела, "недодело".
Нужно _заменить_ мнение на _правильное знание_.
Если вы это правильное знание получите, то мнение отпадёт само без всяких отбрасываний.




> Ум это обычная целесообразность


Ум это ум.




> и не следует его *расцвечивать* игрой "интеллекта".


Вы писатель? Я бы предпочёл беседовать не с писателем, а с человеком умеющим ясно излагать свои мысли. Вдруг у вас есть что сказать, но оно гибнет под коркой красивих слов.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Только что сделал, исходя из понимания функций ума


С такой способностью к различению и обобщению Вы уже, согласно Вашей схеме, должны быть в нирване.  :Smilie:

----------


## Caddy

> Он хотел реальной дискусси с реальными людьми, чтобы на опыте понять превосходство прасангиков, а не только узнать что они там думают _сами по себе_. Рассматривать прасангиков "самих по себе" ведь не мадхьямично?


Т.е. тезиса о происхождении от другого никто не выдвигал? Тогда, конечно, дискутировать (по этому тезису) не о чем  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Т.е. тезиса о происхождении от другого никто не выдвигал? Тогда, конечно, дискутировать (по этому тезису) не о чем


Из моих слов такое поняли?

----------


## Айвар

> А с чего вы взяли, что я понимаю _цепляние_ и _отождествление_ *за* причинность? Это противоположности. И в сутте эта противоположность показана. Если бы небыло причинности, то можно было бы пожелать быть каким угодно, а не получается. Причинность мешает всему происходить по желанию. У вас же причинность "_никогда и никому не мешала_"...


Какие-то безмерные у вас получаются желания. У Будды в сутте это всего лишь разочарование в самостоятельной форме, чувстве ... так как (старость) болезнь ... испытав разочарование, то есть уйдя от очарованности формой, чувством ..., через бесстрастие, приходят к освобождению.
Через противоположности к освобождению не приходят.




> Это надо понимать так - что мнения спорны, а истина _бесспорна_.


 Вы слышали о том, что Будда не спорит с миром, и теперь возможно пытаетесь создать нечто подобное. 




> Нужно _заменить_ мнение на _правильное знание_.
> Если вы это правильное знание получите, то мнение отпадёт само без всяких отбрасываний.
> Ум это ум.


Заменять можно батарейки. А правильное знание можно и нужно получить на основании личного опыта. Правильные критерии этого личного опыта это взаимообусловленность. Выход за пределы взаимообусловленного это выход за пределы личностного.

----------


## До

> Какие-то безмерные у вас получаются желания.


Пять скандх.




> У Будды в сутте это всего лишь разочарование в самостоятельной форме, чувстве ... так как (старость) болезнь ... испытав разочарование, то есть уйдя от очарованности формой, чувством ..., через бесстрастие, приходят к освобождению.


Сочиняете. Перечитайте сутту ещё сто раз.




> Через противоположности к освобождению не приходят.


Приходят. Например, неведению противоположно вéдение, неблагому - благое, и т.д.




> Вы слышали о том, что Будда не спорит с миром, и теперь возможно пытаетесь создать нечто подобное.


?




> Заменять можно батарейки.


Заменять можно не только батарейки. Например, можно заменить неведение на вéдение, неблагие поступки на благие, и т.д.




> А правильное знание можно и нужно получить на основании личного опыта. Правильные критерии этого личного опыта это взаимообусловленность. Выход за пределы взаимообусловленного это выход за пределы личностного.


Удачи в получении.

----------


## Caddy

> Из моих слов такое поняли?


Из Ваших слов я поняла, что мадхьямики диспутируют с нереальными людьми. Мадхьямики рассматривают тезис, что нечто произошло от другого. Получается, что этот тезис, выдвинут нереальными людьми, и, соответственно, его на самом деле никто не выдвигал. Правильно?

----------


## До

> Из Ваших слов я поняла, что мадхьямики диспутируют с нереальными людьми. Мадхьямики рассматривают тезис, что нечто произошло от другого. Получается, что этот *тезис, выдвинут нереальными людьми*, и, соответственно, его на самом деле никто не выдвигал. Правильно?


Нереальные люди ничего не выдвигают. Нереальных людей с тезисами выдвигают (сочиняют) реальные люди.

----------


## Caddy

Т.е. мадхьямики выдвинули тезис от имени нереальных людей? Значит, и тезис тоже нереальный?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. мадхьямики выдвинули тезис от имени нереальных людей? Значит, и тезис тоже нереальный?


Лучше говорить "иллюзорные". То есть видимые, но нереальные.
Одни иллюзорные вещи происходят от других иллюзорных вещей на основе иллюзорного закона причинности.
Но при поиске окончательного смысла этого посредством понятийного анализа, он не обнаруживается.
В общем-то, все просто. Не понимаю, о чем вы спорите столько времени.

При этом понятно, что определение "другого" дать невозможно. Но можно на него указать в пространстве феноменального опыта: "Другое - то, что предшествует этому".
Хотя некоторые остряки говорят: "После - не значит по причине".

----------


## Caddy

Сейчас тут речь, как я понимаю, идет о реальных людях в смысле, что они все-таки наличествовали (в относительном смысле  :Smilie: ), а не есть лишь выдумка мадхьямиков  :Smilie:  



> Он хотел реальной дискусси с реальными людьми, чтобы на опыте понять превосходство прасангиков, а не только узнать что они там думают _сами по себе_.





> Лучше говорить "иллюзорные". То есть видимые, но нереальные.
> Одни иллюзорные вещи происходят от других иллюзорных вещей на основе иллюзорного закона причинности.


Классно!  :Big Grin:  Интересно, что по этому поводу думает До?




> При этом понятно, что определение "другого" дать невозможно. Но можно на него указать в пространстве феноменального опыта: "Другое - то, что предшествует этому".
> Хотя некоторые остряки говорят: "После - не значит по причине".


Здесь просто надо уточнить: "другое" - это некоторая реальность или просто способ говорения?

----------


## Айвар

Действительно не стоит тратить время на опровержение мнимых тезисов, которые понятны только их автору ...




> Отрицать в причиности самостоятельность, это всё равно что в дхармах отрицать атман (такой же трюизм), что прасангики то-же делают)). Ибо они совершенны.





> А с чего вы взяли, что я понимаю цепляние и отождествление за причинность? Это противоположности. И в сутте эта противоположность показана. Если бы небыло причинности, то можно было бы пожелать быть каким угодно, а не получается. Причинность мешает всему происходить по желанию.





> (Через противоположности) Приходят (к освобождению)). Например, неведению противоположно вéдение, неблагому - благое, и т.д.


Сколько отрицаний и допущений здесь применено? Похоже что ваш тезис видеть в прасангике лишь отрицание, сыграл с вами злую шутку.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Здесь просто надо уточнить: "другое" - это некоторая реальность или просто способ говорения?


Конечно реальность в сфере феноменального опыта. Вопрос в том, насколько этот опыт реален.

----------


## Айвар

> Конечно реальность в сфере феноменального опыта. Вопрос в том, насколько этот опыт реален.


Любимое занятие "ума" - оценивать реальность реально -нереального.

----------


## Caddy

> Конечно реальность в сфере феноменального опыта. Вопрос в том, насколько этот опыт реален.


Мне вот думается, что указание "другой" вообще относится к сфере языковой, а не (иллюзорно-)бытийной.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне вот думается, что указание "другой" вообще относится к сфере языковой, а не (иллюзорно-)бытийной.


Нет, нет, я именно другой, уверяю Вас!
иллюзорный, но совершенно бытийный

----------


## Caddy

А я бы сказала так: Вы - это Вы, а я - это я. Вот так, как есть  :Smilie:  Наложение категории инаковости - это мыслительная деятельность.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Наложение категории инаковости - это мыслительная деятельность.


Не в большей мере, чем утверждение "я - это я".

----------


## Caddy

Я есть стечение некоторых разнообразных факторов и обнаруживаюсь как некоторое бывание в мире. Тогда как "другой" все-таки относится к предметам мысли, вызвано к жизни исключительно мыслительной деятельностью. Мне кажется, есть разница в различении природно-сущего и знакового. Но возможно, это иллюзия  :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я есть стечение некоторых разнообразных факторов и обнаруживаюсь как некоторое бывание в мире. Тогда как "другой" все-таки относится к предметам мысли, вызвано к жизни мыслительной деятельностью. Мне кажется, есть разница в различении природно-сущего и знакового. Но, впрочем, мы с Вами уже об этом говорили


"Обнаруживаюсь как некоторое бывание" - тоже мыслительная деятельность.
И свой разговор со мной Вы тоже обнаруживаете как часть своего "бывания". Так что Ваш собеседник как "другой" - такая же часть Вашего "бывания", как и стечение всех прочих разнообразных факторов.

----------


## Caddy

Когда это все отражено в письменном виде, то, конечно, это существует одним способом - знаково  :Smilie: . Но деятельность ума по обнаружению чего-то в мире и языковая деятельность все-таки различаются. И есть нечто, что существует только как предмет мысли, имеет только языковое бытование.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Я как другой являюсь причиной написания ваших сообщений на форуме. Чтобы в этом убедиться, достаточно взглянуть на монитор.
Это же очевидно. Не понимаю, о чем мы спорим.

----------


## Caddy

Можно воспринимать это не как спор, а просто обмен мнениями  :Smilie:  Я, например, не считаю, что указание "другой" существует таким же способом, как Вы или я.
Кстати в комментарии к первой шлоке первой главы ММК сказано: и от иного не возникает сущее из-за отсутствия оного (т.е. "иного" как сущего нет)  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Можно воспринимать это не как спор, а просто обмен мнениями  Я, например, не считаю, что указание "другой" существует таким же способом, как Вы или я.


Это отношение между нами столь же реально, как Вы или я. "Вы или я" - такое же называние, как и "другой".
А в абсолютном смысле различие между нами конечно же невозможно установить просто в силу того, что индивидуальный поток ума каждого пуст от собственных признаков.

----------


## Caddy

Ну и ладно  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (03.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> А Вы вроде говорили, что сначала существует причина, из которой потом возникает следствие...


Кэдди, вам предложили ложное противопоставление причинного и самостоятельного(как отрицаемого прасангикой), а вы и не заметили?)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Так не бывает. Поймите это. Не нужно опровергать "самостоятельные причины", а тем более "самостоятельные следствия". Если причинность признаётся оппонентом. А она признаётся _в с е м и_.


Этот момент Дзонгсар Кхъенце и не затрагивал, да, Кэдди?)
Вам слегка предлагают убрать "самостоятельность" из формулировок. То есть, якобы существует некая абстрактная причинность, с одинаковым способом существования, признаваемая всеми буддистами?) Таковой нет.
Считающим, что она есть, предлагаю расширить тезис с общебуддийской причинности до всеконфессиональной. Хорошо себя вел- Бог отправил тебя в рай. Чем не причинность?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Т.е. тезиса о происхождении от другого никто не выдвигал? Тогда, конечно, дискутировать (по этому тезису) не о чем


Здесь очень сильно необходимо "самосущее другое", а не просто "другое")

----------


## Caddy

> Здесь очень сильно необходимо "самосущее другое", а не просто "другое")


Если посмотреть на оригинал, т.е. ММК, то шлока звучит так:
"Ни от себя, ни от другого (parato),
Ни от обоих, ни беспричинно
Никакие сущие (bhavah) никогда нигде не имеются возникшими".

----------


## Антип Байда

> Если посмотреть на оригинал, т.е. ММК, то шлока звучит так:
> "Ни от себя, ни от другого,
> Ни от обоих, ни беспричинно
> Никакие сущие (bhavah) никогда нигде не имеются возникшими".


Начну издалека: либо это нуждается в интерпретации, либо здесь отрицается Триратна, вы что выбираете?

----------


## Caddy

Я выбираю дальнейшее рассмотрение Нагарджуны, каким образом сущее не возникает от иного  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я выбираю дальнейшее рассмотрение Нагарджуны, каким образом сущее не возникает от иного


Так ведь сущее возникает от иного.
Иначе буквально любая ваша деятельность бессмысленна, в том числе бессмысленны действия, указанные в 4ой  истине.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так ведь сущее возникает от иного.
> Иначе буквально любая ваша деятельность бессмысленна, в том числе бессмысленны действия, указанные в 4ой  истине.


Вообще-то в 4ой  истине указано не возникновение сущего, а наоборот метод прекращения.
Так что где же противоречие?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вообще-то в 4ой  истине указано не возникновение сущего, а наоборот метод прекращения.
> Так что где же противоречие?


Противоречия нет. Есть последовательность, придерживаясь которой, Кэдди, желая отрицать всякое вообще существование, вынуждена отрицать и Восьмеричный Благородный.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть последовательность, придерживаясь которой, Кэдди, желая отрицать всякое вообще существование, вынуждена отрицать и Восьмеричный Благородный.


Ну да, похоже девушка еще не продумала хорошенько две истины.

----------


## Caddy

> Противоречия нет. Есть последовательность, придерживаясь которой, Кэдди, желая отрицать всякое вообще существование, вынуждена отрицать и Восьмеричный Благородный.


Не было в шлоке отрицания существования. Но и не было слов самосущее другое. Не надо додумывать. В крайность впасть довольно легко - Срединный путь это не так просто.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но и не было слов самосущее другое.


А кто вообще утверждает самосущее другое?
По-моему все время речь только о взаимозависимом. Из него и происхождение.

----------


## Caddy

Вот именно! Поскольку сущие пребывают во взаимном соотнесении, между ними не устанавливается происхождения от другого. Чтобы утверждать происхождение от другого, у сущего должна быть своя сущность, а ее нет. Другое это то, что не свое.




> Здесь очень сильно необходимо "самосущее другое", а не просто "другое")

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вот именно! Поскольку сущие пребывают во взаимном соотнесении, между ними не устанавливается происхождения от другого. Чтобы утверждать происхождение от другого, у сущего должна быть своя сущность, а ее нет. Другое это то, что не свое.


Кэдди, если сущее пребывают во взаимном соотнесении, оно происходит зависимо, или оно беспричинно?

----------


## До

> Т.е. мадхьямики выдвинули тезис от имени нереальных людей? Значит, и тезис тоже нереальный?


По-вашему это логично?

Если вы скажете, что ваш дом построили марсиане, а марсиан нет. То и дома тоже нет?




> Лучше говорить "иллюзорные". То есть видимые, но нереальные.


Там именно нереальные люди, которых нет, выдуманные.
_Иллюзорное_, это когда наше восприятие искажено, что-то принимается за другое.




> Похоже что ваш *тезис видеть в прасангике лишь отрицание*, сыграл с вами злую шутку.


У меня небыло такого тезиса, Айвар. Такой тезис был у Caddy. Что с вами сыграло злую шутку, что вы мне приписываете этот тезис?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот именно! Поскольку сущие пребывают во взаимном соотнесении, между ними не устанавливается происхождения от другого. Чтобы утверждать происхождение от другого, у сущего должна быть своя сущность, а ее нет. Другое это то, что не свое.


1. сущие пребывают
2. сущего должна быть своя сущность, а ее нет
???????

значит нет и сущего и нечему пребывать в соотнесении.
но они пребывают
значит иллюзорно взаимозависмы, - одно от другого
и подобное иллюзия время создает подобную иллюзию причинность

----------


## Сергей Хос

> _Иллюзорное_, это когда наше восприятие искажено, что-то принимается за другое.


Мы в своем восприятии принимаем ничто за нечто. Иллюзия реальности дана именно в достоверном познании.

----------


## До

> Мы в своем восприятии принимаем ничто за нечто. Иллюзия реальности дана именно в достоверном познании.


Мы обсуждали авторство ложного тезиса, а не восприятие.

Зачем опровергается какой-то тезис? - Для того чтоб помочь его носителю достичь просветления. А если носителя нет (он придуман или прочитан в книжке) - то кому помогают достичь просветления? Выходит, что в таком случае никому не помогают, следовательно труд напрасный.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Мы в своем восприятии принимаем ничто за нечто. Иллюзия реальности дана именно в достоверном познании.


Чтобы принять ничто за нечто, надо сначала это "ничто" воспринять. К чему 5 скандх не приспособлены. Так что увы и фэйл.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чтобы принять ничто за нечто, надо сначала это "ничто" воспринять. К чему 5 скандх не приспособлены. Так что увы и фэйл.


Или создать нечто из ничего. Чем 5 скандх и занимаются.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Или создать нечто из ничего. Чем 5 скандх и занимаются.


Какая из скандх занимается подобным?
Или все?
Явно ни одна, ни все вместе.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какая из скандх занимается подобным?
> Или все?
> Явно ни одна, ни все вместе.


Ну да, конечно. причем тут скандхи? сознание органов чувств создает иллюзорную видимость. которую потом достоверно и познает.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ну да, конечно. причем тут скандхи? сознание органов чувств создает иллюзорную видимость. которую потом достоверно и познает.


Да, отлично, но где же здесь место Ишваре, якобы равновеликому всем остальным элементам Абхидхармы?)

----------


## До

Проведём эксперимент - при соединении воды и нагрева огнём возникает пар. В чём _причина_ пара в данном случае?

1. Природа пара, паровость.
2. Вода и нагрев.
3. Закон взаимозависимого происхождения. (Прямо из закона.)
4. Отсуствия атмана. (Из шуньяты, примерно то же самое, что и п.2.)
5. Я вам докажу, что пара нет.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Проведём эксперимент - при соединении воды и нагрева огнём возникает пар. В чём _причина_ пара в данном случае?
> 
> 1. Природа пара, паровость.
> 2. Вода и нагрев.
> 3. Закон взаимозависимого происхождения. (Прямо из закона.)
> 4. Отсуствия атмана. (Из шуньяты, примерно то же самое, что и п.2.)
> 5. Я вам докажу, что пара нет.


Выбираю пункт 5.
Докажите мне, что пара нет, как обещали.

----------


## До

> Выбираю пункт 5.
> Докажите мне, что пара нет, как обещали.


Я не обещал.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> но где же здесь место Ишваре


вы кажется перепутали темы.  :Smilie:  в этой нет никакого Ишвары.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я не обещал.


Да, простите.
Просто дерзнул измерить глубину пародии. Пародия была глубока, как вы считаете?)

----------


## До

> Да, простите.
> Просто дерзнул измерить глубину пародии. Пародия была глубока, как вы считаете?)


Настолько непреодолима тяга к троллингу?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Противоречия нет. Есть последовательность, придерживаясь которой, Кэдди, желая отрицать всякое вообще существование, вынуждена отрицать и Восьмеричный Благородный.


Cтоп. А не кажется ли вам, что здесь, вы необоснованно приписали Кэдди то, что она не делала? Она ведь вслед за Нагарджуной говорит:"...Никакие сущие никогда нигде не имеются возникшими" Если бы она отрицала существование вообще, она не могла бы говорить о сущем, т.е. существующем. Мне кажется, что именно так.

----------


## Caddy

> Проведём эксперимент - при соединении воды и нагрева огнём возникает пар. В чём _причина_ пара в данном случае?


Давайте подумаем: в какой момент мы приписали нагреванию название "причина пара"? До того, как пар появился?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Cтоп.


Стою



> А не кажется ли вам, что здесь, вы необоснованно приписали Кэдди то, что она не делала? Она ведь вслед за Нагарджуной говорит:"...Никакие сущие никогда нигде не имеются возникшими" Если бы она отрицала существование вообще, она не могла бы говорить о сущем, т.е. существующем. Мне кажется, что именно так.


Не кажется.
У вас, Пилигрим, если я не ошибаюсь, имеется не менее оригинальная версия прасангики, в которой нет существования даже условно, а есть только условное возникновение?

----------


## Caddy

И на уровне относительной истины нет возникновения от другого, поскольку возникновение взаимозависимо. У взаимозависимого нет собственного бытия, а раз нет собственного бытия, то нет бытия другим.

----------


## До

> Давайте подумаем: в какой момент мы приписали нагреванию название "причина пара"? До того, как пар появился?


Какая разница. Докажите (или хотябы покажите), что это важно.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> У взаимозависимого нет собственного бытия, а раз нет собственного бытия, то нет бытия другим.


Есть у него "бытие другим". Есть как феномен, есть как кажимость самобытия и т.п.

----------


## Антип Байда

> И на уровне относительной истины нет возникновения от другого, поскольку возникновение взаимозависимо. У взаимозависимого нет собственного бытия, а раз нет собственного бытия, то нет бытия другим.


Под "иным" вы понимаете самосущее иное или любое иное?

----------


## Caddy

Вообще такого отношения между сущими не устанавливается при взаимозависимости. Они не иные, и не не-иные.

----------


## До

> Вообще такого отношения между сущими не устанавливается при взаимозависимости. Они не иные, и не не-иные.


 :EEK!:  Т.е. законодательно установленное логическое противоречие?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вообще такого отношения между сущими не устанавливается при взаимозависимости. Они не иные, и не не-иные.


Кэдди, вы признаете относительное?

----------


## Айвар

> Проведём эксперимент - при соединении воды и нагрева огнём возникает пар. В чём _причина_ пара в данном случае?
> 
> 1. Природа пара, паровость.
> 2. Вода и нагрев.
> 3. Закон взаимозависимого происхождения. (Прямо из закона.)
> 4. Отсуствия атмана. (Из шуньяты, примерно то же самое, что и п.2.)
> 5. Я вам докажу, что пара нет.


Будет интересно услышать ваш ответ, а заодно и посмотреть как причина противоположна желанию.

----------


## Айвар

> И на уровне относительной истины нет возникновения от другого, поскольку возникновение взаимозависимо. У взаимозависимого нет собственного бытия, а раз нет собственного бытия, то нет бытия другим.


Пока взаимозависимости понимаются как противоположности, нет шансов прийти к ясности в вопросе о существовании (или любого из 12 звеньев). 
Противоположности способны объяснить лишь цикличность (такого процесса). Это похоже на шатание человека в пьяном бреду и на такую же бессмысленную речь.

----------


## До

> Будет интересно услышать ваш ответ, а заодно и посмотреть как причина противоположна желанию.


Смотря какая причина.




> Проведём эксперимент - при соединении воды и нагрева огнём возникает пар. В чём _причина_ пара в данном случае?
> 
> 1. Природа пара, паровость.
> 2. Вода и нагрев.
> 3. Закон взаимозависимого происхождения. (Прямо из закона.)
> 4. Отсуствия атмана. (Из шуньяты, примерно то же самое, что и п.2.)
> 5. Я вам докажу, что пара нет.


Чудаков, которые выберут пункт 1 надо ещё поискать.
Думаю, любой нормальный человек выберет пункт 2.
Если кто-то ответил на 3 и 4 разное, то это повод задуматься.
Прасангик выберет пункт 5. Возможно, с вариацией, что _[само]сущего_ пара нет.

----------


## Caddy

> Кэдди, вы признаете относительное?


Да: другое может существовать только относительно своего.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Да: другое может существовать только относительно своего.


То есть другое существует? Ну, зерно риса существует же?

----------


## Айвар

> Смотря какая причина.
> Чудаков, которые выберут пункт 1 надо ещё поискать.
> Думаю, любой нормальный человек выберет пункт 2.
> Если кто-то ответил на 3 и 4 разное, то это повод задуматься.
> Прасангик выберет пункт 5. Возможно, с вариацией, что _[само]сущего_ пара нет.


А что значит "смотря какая причина" в приведенном вами контексте? 

Нет прасангик скажет, давайте посмотрим в какой (конкретно) момент времени, вода становится паром.
Нормальный человек скажет, что причина образования пара из воды это нагрев ее огнем. 
Такой подход обусловлен разными задачами (целями). 
Первый подход безразличен к сути приводимого примера, и акцентирован на того, кто высказывает суждение. И далее ...

----------


## Caddy

2Антип Байда
Дайте определение, что значит "существует".

----------


## Caddy

> Какая разница. Докажите (или хотя бы покажите), что это важно.


Это важно для установления, была ли причина как таковая до того, как возникло следствие. При любой ли степени нагрева мы обнаруживаем (в обыденном опыте) пар?

----------


## Антип Байда

> 2Антип Байда
> Дайте определение, что значит "существует".


Не является фантазией.
Зеро риса- фантазия?

----------


## Caddy

Зерно риса не существует со своей стороны, а обнаруживается в некотором контексте.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Стою
> 
> Не кажется.


Но ведь она говорит о сущем? Она не смогла бы это сделать если бы считала, что существования нет.



> У вас, Пилигрим, если я не ошибаюсь, имеется не менее оригинальная версия прасангики, в которой нет существования даже условно, а есть только условное возникновение?


 :EEK!:  Ошибаетесь. В моем понимании есть и условное существование и условное возникновение, но ни в том ни в другом нет ничего истинного.

----------


## До

> А что значит "смотря какая причина" в приведенном вами контексте?


Спасибо, что спросили.  Это значит вот что - вы мне задаёте внезапный вопрос хз о чём - "_Будет интересно ... посмотреть как причина противоположна желанию_." На это я отвечаю, что "смотря какая причина". Например, такая причина как прекращение желания противоположна желанию, а такая причина как увеличение желания нет. Ну вот, теперь вы и сами всё знаете.

----------


## До

> Сообщение от До
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Caddy
> ...


Сами как считаете?




> При любой ли степени нагрева мы обнаруживаем (в обыденном опыте) пар?


В условиях задачи сказано, что нагрев воды производит пар, следовательно степень нагрева достаточная.

Я так понимаю вы выбрали пункт пятый?

----------


## Айвар

> Например, такая причина как прекращение желания противоположна желанию, а такая причина как увеличения желания нет. Ну вот, теперь вы и сами всё знает.


Вижу, что не совсем правильно применятся причинность.
Следовало бы сказать: причина прекращения желания противоположна желанию (без как).

----------


## Антип Байда

> Зерно риса не существует со своей стороны, а обнаруживается в некотором контексте.


Так обнаруживается существующее зерно, или какое-то иное?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Но ведь она говорит о сущем? Она не смогла бы это сделать если бы считала, что существования нет.


Ну так как то не очень ясно говорит.
Наверное, понимает, что вслед  за признанием существования риса и ростка придется признать и то, что они иные относительно друг друга)

----------


## Caddy

В относительном смысле свабхава существует  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> В относительном смысле свабхава существует


Не в прасангике.

----------


## Антип Байда

> В относительном смысле свабхава существует


Росток и зерно одно и тоже, или они иные относительно друг друга?
И как вы определяете свабхаву?

----------


## Caddy

Свабхава - это своя (собственная) сущность.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Свабхава - это своя (собственная) сущность.


Росток и зерно одно и тоже, или они иные относительно друг друга?

----------


## Caddy

> В условиях задачи сказано, что нагрев воды производит пар, следовательно степень нагрева достаточная.


Вот-вот, это не просто "нагрев", а "нагрев, достаточный для производства пара", иначе мы должны сказать, что любой нагрев будет производителем (видимого) пара, а это по-видимому не так (вот как раз сейчас включила плиту, чтобы нагреть воду- нагрев уже есть, а пара что-то не видно пока  :Smilie: ). В континуальности этого процесса мы не можем различить и указать на тот момент, когда существовал сначала "нагрев, достаточный для производства пара", а потом появился пар. Они возникли в некоторой взаимосвязи, т.е. совместно порождены, и поэтому сказать, что сначала была причина, которая потом произвела следствие, нельзя. 




> Я так понимаю вы выбрали пункт пятый?


Нет, я выбираю взаимозависимое возникновение  :Smilie:

----------


## Caddy

> Росток и зерно одно и тоже, или они иные относительно друг друга?


Я уже выше об этом сказала: они не иные, и не не-иные, они вообще вне таких (свой-иной) отношений.

----------


## До

> Нет, *я выбираю взаимозависимое возникновение*


Но *без* причины и *без* следствия. Так? Сферическое _взаимозависимое возникновение_ в вакууме.




> Вот-вот, это не просто "нагрев", а "нагрев, достаточный для производства пара", иначе мы должны сказать, что любой нагрев будет производителем (видимого) пара, а это по-видимому не так (вот как раз сейчас включила плиту, чтобы нагреть воду- нагрев уже есть, а пара что-то не видно пока ). *В континуальности этого процесса мы не можем различить и указать на тот момент, когда существовал сначала "нагрев, достаточный для производства пара", а потом появился пар*.


Зачем нам это делать? Это же чистая софистика. А в чём польза занятий этой дисциплиной?




> Они возникли в некоторой взаимосвязи, т.е. совместно порождены, и поэтому *сказать, что сначала была причина, которая потом произвела следствие, нельзя*.


Можно и сказать. Сначала нагревали воду без пара, а потом когда она закипела пошел пар. Какие проблемы?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я уже выше об этом сказала: они не иные, и не не-иные, они вообще вне таких (свой-иной) отношений.


ТО есть зерно и росток не состоят в причинно следственной связи?

----------


## Caddy

В причинно-следственной связи, которая понимается в таком смысле, что вначале была причина, а потом возникло следствие (и в таком случае мы можем сказать, что одно возникло из другого), они не состоят. Причинность в мадхьямаке понимается как возникновение по связи, взаимообусловленное.

----------


## Антип Байда

Я правильно вас понял, зерно не предшествует ростку во времени?

----------


## До

> *В причинно-следственной связи*, которая понимается в таком смысле, что вначале была причина, а потом возникло следствие (и в таком случае мы можем сказать, что одно возникло из другого), *они не состоят*. 
> 
> *Причинность в мадхьямаке понимается как возникновение по связи, взаимообусловленное*.


А что из/от чего там возникает, если не следствие из/от причины?

----------


## Антип Байда

Кэдди, я вот, насколько понимаю, ДК - нингмапа, т.е. не то, что просто признает причину и следствие, а признает с т.з. сватантрики.

----------


## Caddy

> Я правильно вас понял, зерно не предшествует ростку во времени?


Зерно предшествует, но не всякое зерно породит росток  :Smilie:  Всунется там какой-нибудь непредусмотренный нами нехороший фактор - и каюк!  :Smilie:

----------


## Caddy

> Кэдди, я вот, насколько понимаю, ДК - нингмапа, т.е. не то, что просто признает причину и следствие, а признает с т.з. сватантрики.


Знаете, я не особо разбираюсь в том, кто, что признает или не признает. Я изучала мадхьямаку по очень хорошим (на мой взгляд) переводам первоисточников, так что мое понимание базируется на том, что изложил Нагарджуна и Чандракирти (в Прасаннападе).

----------


## Антип Байда

> Зерно предшествует, но не всякое зерно породит росток  Всунется там какой-нибудь непредусмотренный нами нехороший фактор - и каюк!


Породившее росток зерно предшествовало ростку?

----------


## Caddy

Есть ли такой предмет, который соответствует выражению "породившее росток зерно"?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Ну так как то не очень ясно говорит.
> Наверное, понимает, что вслед  за признанием существования риса и ростка придется признать и то, что они иные относительно друг друга)


Конечно понимает, поэтому и не признает существование и зерна и ростка и правильно делает. Попробуйте доказать, что зерно и росток существуют, ничего не выйдет. Вот если вы сойдетесь на том, что росток и зерно существуют условно = не существуют истинно, но тогда вам придется признать, что и их инаковость условна = не истинна, но тогда и возникновение будет условным = не существующим истинно, что собственно она вам и доказывает. Вы же не замечая этого упорно спрашиваете про существующие и зерно, и росток.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Есть ли такой предмет, который соответствует выражению "породившее росток зерно"?


Есть. Видим росток, понимаем, что было зерно.
Породившее росток зерно предшествовало ростку?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Конечно понимает, поэтому и не признает существование и зерна и ростка и правильно делает.


Я правильно вас понял, что зерна и ростка нет?

----------


## Пилигрим

А я правильно понял, что мы занимаемся философским анализом?

----------


## Антип Байда

> А я правильно понял, что мы занимаемся философским анализом?


Да

----------


## Пилигрим

В таком случае, такого ростка, который вы видите в № 923 нет.

----------


## Caddy

> Есть. Видим росток, понимаем, что было зерно.
> Породившее росток зерно предшествовало ростку?


На каком основании мы говорим о происхождении от другого? Каким образом зерно другое по отношению к ростку? Как реальность это не проходит, потому что чтобы зерно и росток были другими (parabhava) по отношению к друг другу, у них должна быть своя сущность (svabhava), а ее нет. Если мы рассматриваем их как предмет мысли, то мы можем мыслить взаимную инаковость только по отношению к сосуществующим одновременно вещам (это то, что мы частично обсуждали с Сергеем Хосом  :Smilie: ), но одновременности у ростка и зерна нет.

----------


## Антип Байда

> В таком случае, такого ростка, который вы видите в № 923 нет.


Хитро привесили)))

----------


## Антип Байда

> но одновременности у ростка и зерна нет.


А неодновременность у ростка и зерна есть?

----------


## Caddy

> А неодновременность у ростка и зерна есть?





> Видим росток, понимаем, что *было* зерно.


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Антип Байда

Неодновременность у ростка и зерна есть?

----------


## Caddy

Вы же сами написали, когда мы видим росток, зерна уже нет, следовательно, одновременности их пребывания нет, и ответ на Ваш вопрос очевиден.

----------


## До

> Сообщение от Dron
> 
> 
> Неодновременность у ростка и зерна есть?
> 
> 
> Вы же сами написали, когда мы видим росток, зерна уже нет, следовательно, одновременности их пребывания нет, и *ответ на Ваш вопрос очевиден*.


Как может быть очевиден ваш ответ, если вы не дружите с логикой?




> Они не иные, и не не-иные.





> Я уже выше об этом сказала: они не иные, и не не-иные, они вообще вне таких (свой-иной) отношений.


Многократно у вас "иные" не противоположно "не иные".
Следовательно, "одновременность", возможно, у вас не противоположна "неодновременности".
Следовательно, из отрицания вами "одновременности" нельзя сделать вывод о признании вами "неодновременности".
Следовательно, ответ не очевиден.

----------


## Caddy

Пшеничное зерно иное по отношению к ростку риса? Иное. Значит, росток риса порожден из пшеничного зерна.

----------


## До

> Пшеничное зерно иное по отношению к ростку риса? Иное. Значит, росток риса порожден из пшеничного зерна.


Немного страшно за ваше психическое здоровье.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Пшеничное зерно иное по отношению к ростку риса? Иное. Значит, росток риса порожден из пшеничного зерна.


Мне кажется, что не-иным  и не-не-иным может быть только несуществующее. Или нет?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Пшеничное зерно иное по отношению к ростку риса? Иное. Значит, росток риса порожден из пшеничного зерна.


Парамиты иное по отношению к Трикайе? Иное. Значит, Трикайя порождена ишваравадой.

----------


## До

> Пшеничное зерно иное по отношению к ростку риса? Иное. Значит, росток риса порожден из пшеничного зерна.


1. Напишите силлогизм.
2. Если два предмета не полностью тождественны, то из этого нельзя делать вывод, что они полностью различны. Например, 9 не тождественно 10, но нельзя делать вывод, что 9 не число, так как оно не тождественно числу 10.

----------


## Caddy

Если признается на относительном уровне у сущего собственная сущность, то признается и возможность ее быть иной по отношению к чему-либо.

----------


## До

> Если признается на относительном уровне у сущего собственная сущность, то признается и возможность ее быть иной по отношению к чему-либо.


У прасангиков не признаётся ведь. Приведите цитату из Чандракирти где бы он признал _свабхаву_ "на относ. уровне".





> у сущего собственная сущность


Хаха.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Если признается на относительном уровне у сущего собственная сущность, то признается и возможность ее быть иной по отношению к чему-либо.


Под собственной сущностью вы понимаете обнаружимое в процессе поиска самосущего?

----------


## Caddy

Давайте будем ответственно относится к словам, а также к тому, что они обозначают  :Smilie:  
Насколько я понимаю, двигается тезис, что некоторое (наличное) сущее произошло от другого сущего. Между ними, таким образом, есть взаимная инаковость. Но чтобы мы нечто могли назвать иным по отношению к чему-то, оно должно быть самим собой. Вот если сущее есть как само, то тогда оно будет иносущим по отношению  другому сущему.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Давайте будем ответственно относится к словам, а также к тому, что они обозначают


Всем понятно? Сейчас нам явится то, чего боятся все, но каждый по своему.



> Насколько я понимаю, двигается тезис, что некоторое (наличное) сущее произошло от другого сущего. Между ними, таким образом, есть взаимная инаковость. Но чтобы мы нечто могли назвать иным по отношению к чему-то, оно должно быть самим собой. Вот если сущее есть как само, то тогда оно будет иносущим по отношению  другому сущему.


Что мешает иносущему быть таковым исключительно в силу полагания с точки зрения общепринятого?

----------


## Caddy

Рассуждениями в стиле "и пастушеские жены знают..." в конкретно этом топике я заниматься как-то и не предполагала  :Smilie:  
К тому же я Вам уже написала, что если, с точки зрения общепринятого, полагается иносущее, то с этой же точки зрения автоматически полагается и самосущее, поскольку это соотносимые понятия. Поэтому и получается, что в относительном смысле свабхава у сущих есть (и кстати, именно так и воспринимаются вещи в мире).

----------


## До

> Поэтому и получается, что в относительном смысле свабхава у сущих есть (и кстати, именно так и воспринимаются вещи в мире).


Вы против Чандракирти??





> Но чтобы мы нечто могли назвать иным по отношению к чему-то, оно должно быть *самим собой*. Вот если сущее есть как *само*, то тогда оно будет иносущим по отношению  другому сущему.


Замечаете передергивание в своих словах?
В первом случае "само сабо" в смысле _тождественности_.
А во втором "само", вероятно, в смысле _независимости_?

----------


## Caddy

> Замечаете передергивание в своих словах?
> В первом случае "само сабо" в смысле _тождественности_.
> А во втором "само", вероятно, в смысле _независимости_?


Имеется в виду _свою собственную сущность_ (свабхава).

----------


## Антип Байда

> Рассуждениями в стиле "и пастушеские жены знают..." в конкретно этом топике я заниматься как-то и не предполагала





> К тому же я Вам уже написала, что если, с точки зрения общепринятого, полагается иносущее, то с этой же точки зрения автоматически полагается и самосущее, поскольку это соотносимые понятия.


Нет, это несоотносимые понятия, с чего вы так решили?

----------


## Caddy

Да? А я вот думаю (и не только я, но и Нагарждуна с Чандракирти  :Smilie: ), что свой-другой это зависимые друг от друга понятия  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Да? А я вот думаю (и не только я, но и Нагарждуна с Чандракирти ), что свой-другой это зависимые друг от друга понятия


О, так вас много...
Я выше спрашивал, называете ли вы свабхавой обнаруживаемое в процессе поиска абсолютного.

----------


## До

> Имеется в виду _свою собственную сущность_ (свабхава).


Термин _свабхава_ может пониматься по-разному. "Свою собственную сущность" - нормальное значение. Главное не перескакивать от этого, внезапно, к "самостоятельная", "независимая", "сама по себе".

----------


## Caddy

> Я выше спрашивал, называете ли вы свабхавой обнаруживаемое в процессе поиска абсолютного.


Сва-бхава - "сущее [как] само" (есть большое количество вариантов переводов, но суть, кажется, такова: то, что присуще чему-то самому по себе; то, что делает нечто самим собой). Вот есть это _слово_ (которое не мадхьямики, кстати, _придумали_) - какая за ним стоит реальность? Может быть это просто некий идеальный предмет?  :Smilie:  Почему именно сва-бхава, а не просто бхава? Вот в этом надо разбираться тщательно  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Сва-бхава - "сущее [как] само" (есть большое количество вариантов переводов, но суть, кажется, такова: то, что присуще чему-то самому по себе; то, что делает нечто самим собой). Вот есть это _слово_ (которое не мадхьямики, кстати, _придумали_) - какая за ним стоит реальность? Может быть это просто некий идеальный предмет?  Почему именно сва-бхава, а не просто бхава? Вот в этом надо разбираться тщательно


Называете ли вы свабхавой обнаруживаемое в процессе поиска абсолютного?

----------


## До

> Сва-бхава - "сущее [как] само" (есть большое количество вариантов переводов, но суть, кажется, такова:


Суть разная у представителей разных философских школ. У буддистов одно, у небуддистов другое, третье. А прасагики спорят с... кем?




> то, что присуще чему-то самому по себе; то, что делает нечто самим собой). Вот есть это _слово_ (которое не мадхьямики, кстати, _придумали_) - какая за ним стоит реальность? Может быть это просто некий идеальный предмет?


Тоже что и "сущность".




> Почему именно сва-бхава, а не просто бхава? Вот в этом надо разбираться тщательно


Потому что своя.

----------


## Caddy

> Называете ли вы свабхавой обнаруживаемое в процессе поиска абсолютного?


Каков же этот процесс поиска абсолютного? И что же там такое по окончании этого поиска обнаруживается? И почему это называется сва-бхавой? Вы думаете, что Вы говорите яснее, чем я?  :Smilie: 
Что делал Нагарджуна? Он рассматривал некоторое понятие, которое он обнаружил у других философов. Свабхава - это термин не мадхьямиков. Какую же реальность подразумевали под ним те, кто его использовал? Что у сущего есть _своя_ собственная сущность, надо полагать... Вот исследуется, есть она или нет  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Свабхава - это термин не мадхьямиков.


Мадхьямиков, раз они им оперируют.




> Какую же реальность подразумевали под ним те, кто его использовал?


Т.е. мадхьямики.




> Что у сущего есть _своя_ собственная сущность, надо полагать...


Бхухаха.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Каков же этот процесс поиска абсолютного? И что же там такое по окончании этого поиска обнаруживается? И почему это называется сва-бхавой? Вы думаете, что Вы говорите яснее, чем я?


Называете ли вы свабхавой обнаруживаемое в процессе поиска абсолютного?
Да/Нет?

----------


## Caddy

Я Вашего вопроса не понимаю  :Smilie:  Вот на вопрос: обнаруживается ли в результате аналитического рассмотрения своя собственная сущность у сущего - ответ был бы отрицательным.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я Вашего вопроса не понимаю  Вот на вопрос: обнаруживается ли в результате аналитического рассмотрения своя собственная сущность у сущего - ответ был бы отрицательным.


То есть имеется некое сущее, рассматриваемое на предмет обладания собственной сущностью?

----------


## Caddy

Для кого "имеется"?
Вы знаете, как называются главы ММК? Знаете, что такое _парикша_?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Для кого "имеется"?
> Вы знаете, как называются главы ММК? Знаете, что такое _парикша_?


Нет. Что такое парикша? Это поможет нам ответить на вопрос:
Называете ли вы свабхавой обнаруживаемое в процессе поиска абсолютного?

----------


## Caddy

Это поможет ответить на вопрос, откуда взялись слова _бхава_ и _свабхава_  :Smilie:  Знаете ли, иногда люди имеют привычку пользоваться словами несколько безответственно, а потом, когда другие начинают разбираться в том, что же высказали их предшественники (это разбирательство и называется _парикша_), получается сплошная _прасанга_  :Smilie: 
Что же касается Вашего коренного вопроса, то, как я Вам уже ответила, я такую формулировку не понимаю - Вы или другими словами сформулируйте (вдруг яснее станет  :Smilie: ) или тогда уж объясните смысл, как я Вас уже просила.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вот на вопрос: обнаруживается ли в результате аналитического рассмотрения своя собственная сущность у сущего - ответ был бы отрицательным.


То есть, сущее, лишенное собственной сущности, есть?

----------


## Caddy

"Какой ужас, за что мне это?" (c) 
Если после всего вышепереговоренного, задают такие вопросы, то дальнейший разговор просто не имеет смысла - ухожу отсюда навсегда!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Антип Байда

Если вы отрицаете относительное, то все слова в ваших постах можно поменять местами в произвольном порядке безо всякого ущерба для смысла.

----------


## Caddy

На относительном уровне у сущих есть своя сущность?

----------


## Антип Байда

> На относительном уровне у сущих есть своя сущность?


А почему нет? Главное, различать сущность, установленную исключительно в силу общепринятого и сущность с т.з. сватантрики. Иначе всю жизнь придется говорить на квазирусском языке и бросаться на собственную тень.

----------


## Caddy

Ну вот все и выяснилось - свабхава на относительном уровне (т.е. в силу общепринятого) есть. Есть на относительном уровне _сва_бхава, соответственно есть на относительном уровне _пара_бхава - все замечательно!  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ну вот все и выяснилось - свабхава на относительном уровне (т.е. в силу общепринятого) есть. Есть на относительном уровне _сва_бхава, соответственно есть на относительном уровне _пара_бхава - все замечательно!


Но не настолько все феерично...
Если свабхава общепринята, то является ли иным предыдущий момент свабхавы по отношению к последующему?

----------


## Caddy

Да, действительно  :Smilie:  Интересно, на каком основании устанавливается не просто инаковость, но взаимная сущностная инаковость?.. Особенно, если одного уже нет к тому моменту, когда другое уже есть.  :Smilie:  
Наверное, это тоже все объясняется общепринятостью  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Да, действительно  Интересно, на каком основании устанавливается не просто инаковость, но взаимная иноковость?..


Я предупреждал насчет квазирусского. Вот и плоды.
 Инаковость только и бывает, что взаимной.

----------


## Caddy

Т.е. зерно пшеницы и росток риса - не инаковы?
Насчет разбора слов - их конструкции и импликации к реалиям, которые они обозначают - это исконно  мадхьямаковский подход  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Т.е. зерно пшеницы и росток риса - не инаковы?
> Насчет разбора слов - их конструкции и импликации к реалиям, которые они обозначают - это исконно  мадхьямаковский подход


Раз зерно--это иное слово, чем росток,--ясень пень, что они инаковы. Исконно мадхъямаковски инаковы.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Т.е. зерно пшеницы и росток риса - не инаковы?


Инаковы. Иначе вы и подумать об этом не смогли бы.



> Насчет разбора слов - их конструкции и импликации к реалиям, которые они обозначают - это исконно  мадхьямаковский подход


Нет. Это подход игроков в покер, НЛПеров, сутенеров. Все это даже в бредовом сне нельзя отождествлять с Дхармой.

----------


## Caddy

> Нет. Это подход игроков в покер, НЛПеров, сутенеров. Все это даже в бредовом сне нельзя отождествлять с Дхармой.


Желаю Вам когда-нибудь почитать что-нибудь из Прасаннапады  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

Т.е. зерно пшеницы и росток риса - инаковы. Я прав?

----------


## Caddy

> Я предупреждал насчет квазирусского. Вот и плоды.
> Инаковость только и бывает, что взаимной.


Да, естественно, инаковость взаимная в любом случае  :Smilie:  Выходит, что даже признание на относительном уровне свабхавы  и, соответственно возможности быть парабхавой, не дает нам с очевидностью установить сущностную содержательную связь между причиняющим и причиненным...

----------


## Айвар

> Т.е. зерно пшеницы и росток риса - инаковы. Я прав?


Зерно пшеницы это мысль.
Росток риса это мысль.
Инаковы это мысль.
Я прав это мысль.
Суть это то, что не затронуто мыслью.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Да, естественно, инаковость взаимная в любом случае  Выходит, что даже признание на относительном уровне свабхавы  и, соответственно возможности быть парабхавой, не дает нам с очевидностью установить сущностную содержательную связь между причиняющим и причиненным...


Свабхава у вас- явление, или самосущее явление?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Зерно пшеницы это мысль.
> Росток риса это мысль.
> Инаковы это мысль.
> Я прав это мысль.
> Суть это то, что не затронуто мыслью.


Зерно пшеницы - точно не мысль. На Джамбудвипе, по крайней мере.

----------


## Caddy

> Свабхава у вас- явление, или самосущее явление?


Что значит "у вас"? Свабхава=сущее [как] само. Какие здесь могут быть другие варианты?

----------


## Антип Байда

То самое, которое должно быть обнаружимо в анализе?

----------


## Caddy

В каком анализе? Вы читали когда-нибудь ММК? В этом топике обсуждается, почему мадхьямики говорят: неверно, что сущее произошло от другого. У Вас есть возражения относительно их критического исследования этого тезиса?

----------


## Антип Байда

> В каком анализе? Вы читали когда-нибудь ММК? В этом топике обсуждается, почему мадхьямики говорят: неверно, что сущее произошло от другого. У Вас есть возражения относительно их критического исследования этого тезиса?


Так они говорят про сущее? Или про самосущее? Или про все?

----------


## Caddy

Na svato nаpi parato na dvаbhyаm nаpy ahetutah / 
Utpannа jаtu vidyante *bhаvаh* kvacana kecana.

----------


## Антип Байда

Я по эстонски не очень хорошо понимаю. Своими словами скажите.

----------


## Caddy

Ну Вы же видите, что там нет слова _свабхава_, там стоит - _бхава_ (сущее)  :Smilie:  

Ни от себя, ни от иного, ни от обоих, ни беспричинно
Нигде никогда никаких сущих не бывает возникшими.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ну Вы же видите, что там нет слова _свабхава_, там стоит - _бхава_ (сущее)  
> 
> Ни от себя, ни от иного, ни от обоих, ни беспричинно
> Нигде никогда никаких сущих не бывает возникшими.


Раз там нет слова свабхава, означает ли это, что к свабхаве данная четверка неприменима?

----------


## Caddy

Я бы предпочла для начала ознакомиться с ходом рассуждения, не забегая вперед  и не накладывая никаких своих предубеждений и ожиданий. Многое в ходе рассмотрения прояснится.

----------


## Айвар

> Зерно пшеницы - точно не мысль. На Джамбудвипе, по крайней мере.


Хорошо. Но дело в том, что когда вы спрашиваете - я прав, или когда вы говорите - (это) точно не мысль, вы все равно используете не вещи такими как они есть - зерно не как зерно, вы используете идеи этих вещей, потому что зерно пшеницы - это уже определенная родовая идея. Далее, не все мысли, которые человек использует обладают одинаковым онтологическим статусом. Среди этих мыслей есть много таких, которые используются некритически. Поэтому онтологический статус идей разный, отсюда и возникают заблуждения. Но если в этом разобраться, то отсюда же и приходит ясность.
Не путать просто слова с мыслями, мысли с идеями, идеи с онтологией - достойное занятие для ума.

----------


## Айвар

> Ни от себя, ни от иного, ни от обоих, ни беспричинно
>  Нигде никогда никаких сущих не бывает возникшими.


Есть один момент этого высказывания, который быть может ускользает от исследователя. Это момент поиска сути или сущего. Дело в том, что поиск не предшествует и не следует впереди ищущего, его питает интерес. 

Если постоянно не отождествлять мысли со словами, а например, отождествить мысли с образами, то это заставит вас по-новому взглянуть на мысли. 

Еще у нас есть привычка отождествлять идеи или совокупности мыслей с вещами, например: идею я с телом. Но и здесь надо разобраться аналогичным образом. Анализ совокупностей это всего лишь анализ идей. Ничто не затрагивает чистоты мысли, которое есть "чисто" сознание, то есть сознание в аспекте пустотности, ясности и блаженства.

Почему индивидуальная идея так дорога нам? Да потому что она льстит нашему разуму и не делает ничего чтобы разрушить крепость нашей гордыни.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я бы предпочла для начала ознакомиться с ходом рассуждения, не забегая вперед  и не накладывая никаких своих предубеждений и ожиданий. Многое в ходе рассмотрения прояснится.


К какому тезису вы хотите быть подведенной путем рассуждений? 
Ведь вопрос про четверку и бхаву- это вопрос, а не тезис.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Хорошо. Но дело в том, что когда вы спрашиваете - я прав, или когда вы говорите - (это) точно не мысль, вы все равно используете не вещи такими как они есть - зерно не как зерно, вы используете идеи этих вещей,


Это верно сказано



> потому что зерно пшеницы - это уже определенная родовая идея.


Зерно не идея. Или можете спечь каравай из идей?



> Далее, не все мысли, которые человек использует обладают одинаковым онтологическим статусом. Среди этих мыслей есть много таких, которые используются некритически.


Онтологический статус у критического и некритического мышления одинаковый- все это мышление. 



> Поэтому онтологический статус идей разный, отсюда и возникают заблуждения. Но если в этом разобраться, то отсюда же и приходит ясность.


Нет. Ясность приходит из недвусмысленно указанного равенства ложных и истинных мыслей в плане онтологии.



> Не путать просто слова с мыслями, мысли с идеями, идеи с онтологией - достойное занятие для ума.


Word is bond. Приступить к непутанию.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Есть один момент этого высказывания, который быть может ускользает от исследователя. Это момент поиска сути или сущего. Дело в том, что поиск не предшествует и не следует впереди ищущего, его питает интерес.


Да, конечно. Поиск прямо-таки не в прошлом и не в будущем, а в настоящем висит на ушах каждого, это читающего.




> Если постоянно не отождествлять мысли со словами, а например, отождествить мысли с образами, то это заставит вас по-новому взглянуть на мысли.


Кого "вас"? Сталинистов? Без шуток, тот целую многоколесную телегу толкнул про невозможность мышления без языка. В то время как за несколько веков до этого Дхармакирти (если не ошибаюсь), задал вопрос: звери своих деток различают?- Да. Языком владеют?- Нет.
Нуждаетесь ли вы в дополнительных пояснениях?




> Еще у нас есть привычка отождествлять идеи или совокупности мыслей с вещами, например: идею я с телом.


Никто не отождествляет "идею Я" с телом.

----------


## До

(c) vkontakte

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

Предположительно (но не более того), следует ожидать пояснений в виде опрокинувшегося на крутом повороте самосвала с вырывающимися из кузова жизнерадостными котятами.

----------


## Айвар

> Зерно не идея. Или можете спечь каравай из идей?


Опять за старое ... Это зерно прошептало вам, что из него можно испечь каравай?




> Онтологический статус у критического и некритического мышления одинаковый- все это мышление.


Отлично, упраздним все исследования, потому что статус одинаков. А заодно посмотрим, надолго ли хватит этой идеи ...  :Smilie:  




> Ясность приходит из недвусмысленно указанного равенства ложных и истинных мыслей в плане онтологии.


Равенство, увы тоже идея. Просто поведение благородного и заблуждающегося очень сильно отличаются.




> Приступить к непутанию.


Все эти команды, очевидно, призваны взбодрить чей-то ум?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Опять за старое ... Это зерно прошептало вам, что из него можно испечь каравай?


Довольно извиваться, я, хоть и не пекарь, со временем могу научиться печь. А вот что касается вашего дерзания спечь из идей кулебяку, такое не удастся не только никому, но и Вам.




> Отлично, упраздним все исследования, потому что статус одинаков. А заодно посмотрим, надолго ли хватит этой идеи ...


Вас поймали, мягко говоря, за рукав. Вы что, прямо здесь предложили мне упразднить все исследования на основании статуса, игнорируя предмет исследования? Я правильно понял?




> Равенство, увы тоже идея. Просто поведение благородного и заблуждающегося очень сильно отличаются.


Тут сложно понять, почему вы говорите "увы". 
"Ад и Тушита одинаково пусты, увы" Так, что-ли?))




> Все эти команды, очевидно, призваны взбодрить чей-то ум?


Не мелочитесь. Бодритесь или опровергайте.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я бы предпочла для начала ознакомиться с ходом рассуждения, не забегая вперед  и не накладывая никаких своих предубеждений и ожиданий. Многое в ходе рассмотрения прояснится.


Предлагаю расширить состояние неуверенности до всех аргументов мадхъямиков вообще. 

Если применимость обсуждаемой четверки к самобытию под вопросом, есть ли хоть одна линия аргументации, которая таки применима к интригующему самобытию?

----------


## Айвар

> Вы здесь предложили мне упразднить все исследования на основании статуса, игнорируя предмет исследования? Я правильно понял?


Нет, я предположил, что то, что мне кажется полной чушью, другому может казаться победой в споре с самим собой.

Если и есть буддийская онтология, то она основана на идеи о том, что бытие - страдание. На основании этой идеи возникает такой простой и жизненный вопрос - как прекратить страдание. Все настоящии исследователи, если они считают себя последователями буддийских идей, придерживаются именно такой последовательности.
Ответ на вопрос - почему бытие это страдание -  возникает из личного опыта и Будда указывает на то, что источник страдания содержится в контакте (12 звеньев) органов чувств с объектами. 




> Пять нижних сансарных пут
> 
> «Малункьяпутта, кого же я так учил этим пяти нижним путам? Неужто странники, имеющие другие воззрения, не смогли бы указать на твою ошибку, приведя в пример младенца? Ведь у лежащего младенца нет даже представления о «личности», так как же у него может возникнуть воззрение о самости? Но всё же скрытая склонность к воззрению о самости есть у него. У лежащего младенца нет даже представления об «учениях», так как же у него может возникнуть сомнение в отношении учений? Но всё же скрытая склонность к сомнению есть у него. У лежащего младенца нет даже представления о «правилах и ритуалах», так как же у него может возникнуть привязанность к правилам и ритуалам? Но всё же скрытая склонность к привязанности к правилам и ритуалам есть у него. У лежащего младенца нет даже представления о «чувственных удовольствиях», так как же у него может возникнуть чувственная жажда? Но всё же скрытая склонность к чувственной жажде есть у него. У лежащего младенца нет даже представления о «существах», так как же у него может возникнуть недоброжелательность по отношению к существам? Но всё же скрытая склонность к недоброжелательности есть у него. Неужто странники, имеющие другие воззрения, не смогли бы указать на твою ошибку, приведя в пример младенца?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Нет, я предположил, что то, что мне кажется полной чушью, другому может казаться победой в споре с самим собой.


Предлагаю не оставлять это на уровне предположения. Доколе? Давайте учиним разбор!

[QUOTE]


> Если и есть буддийская онтология, то она основана на идеи о том, что бытие - страдание.


Вы уверены, что слово "онтология" тут не лишнее?

----------


## Айвар

Быть может кого-то еще заинтересует мнение Шрёдингера 



> Простой и радикальный выход из этого трудного положения нашли Э. Мах, Р. Авенариус, В. Шуппе и др., и сводится он к следующему. После того как Кант установил, что «дерево в себе» не только не обладает цветом, запахом, вкусом и т.д. (это знали еще англичане), но и то, что оно целиком относится к сфере «вещь в себе», которая во всех отношениях и в каждом из них должна быть для нас непостижима, мы можем утверждать определенно, что эти вещи в себе лишены для нас какого-либо интереса, что мы можем, если это необходимо, не принимать их во внимание. Тогда в сфере вещей, интересующих нас, дерево во всяком случае наличествует, и мы можем это данное с одинаковым успехом называть деревом или ощущением дерева — первое предпочтительно исключительно в интересах краткости! Это единое дерево и есть единственно данное, оно одновременно и дерево физики и дерево психологии. Существуют, как уже отмечалось, одни и те же элементы, образующие и «Я», и внешний мир, и в различных комплексах обозначающие иногда составные части внешнего мира — вещи, иногда составные части «Я» — восприятия и ощущения. Упомянутые выше мыслители называют это восстановлением естественного представления о мире или утверждением наивного реализма. С его помощью устраняется множество проблем, в частности известное Ignorabimus Дюбуа-Раймона: как восприятие и сознание могут возникать из движения атомов?
> 
> Как, однако, обстоит дело, если перед упоминавшимся деревом я стою не один, и на основании обмена мнениями обнаруживаю с достаточным основанием, что все мы воспринимаем это дерево одинаково? Я должен допустить в таком случае, что один-единственный комплекс элементов — дерево — одновременно является составной частью многих сознании, принадлежит одновременно многим «Я» и является для них общим. Заметим: не общий объект восприятия, а общая составная часть восприятия. Фактически ни один из упомянутых выше мыслителей не возражал против такого следствия, на первый взгляд несомненно своеобразного. Мах утверждает, например (Analyse der Empfindung, 3 AufL, S. 274), что он «не делает никакого существенного различия между своим ощущением и ощущением кого-нибудь другого. Одинаковые элементы» — подчеркнуто в оригинале — «связаны во многих узловых точках Я». Авенариус также и особенно Шуппе высказывались в том же смысле. Так, например, Шуппе (В Avenarius. der menschliche Weltbegritt. 3 aufl., S. 155): «Я постоянно наиболее ревностно подчеркиваю следующее: хотя некоторое содержание сознания является в этом смысле субъективным, но не все, скорее часть содержания сознании многих «Я» может быть не просто качественно одинаково, но в строгом смысле есть их общее. Оно должно быть и действительно является их общим содержанием, подобно числовому тождеству».


Это еще можно назвать опровержением эгоизма. Я есть такое же родовое понятие как и все прочии. Иллюзорность идеи создает иллюзию реальности. Минус на минус = плюс.

----------

Vladiimir (19.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Простой и радикальный выход из этого трудного положения нашли Э. Мах, Р. Авенариус, В. Шуппе и др., и сводится он к следующему. После того как Кант установил, что «дерево в себе» не только не обладает цветом, запахом, вкусом и т.д. (это знали еще англичане),


Я извиняюсь, но как это они узнали, что не обладает вкусом? Грызли, аки бобры?



> но и то, что оно целиком относится к сфере «вещь в себе», которая во всех отношениях и в каждом из них должна быть для нас непостижима, мы можем утверждать определенно, что эти вещи в себе лишены для нас какого-либо интереса, что мы можем, если это необходимо, не принимать их во внимание.


Бобр может, если это небходимо, не принимать дерево во внимание.



> Тогда в сфере вещей, интересующих нас, дерево во всяком случае наличествует, и мы можем это данное с одинаковым успехом называть деревом или ощущением дерева


Нарубите дров из ощущений. Чтобы были основания говорить об одинаковом успехе.



> первое предпочтительно исключительно в интересах краткости! Это единое дерево и есть единственно данное, оно одновременно и дерево физики и дерево психологии.


Cool weed



> Существуют, как уже отмечалось, одни и те же элементы, образующие и «Я», и внешний мир, и в различных комплексах обозначающие иногда составные части внешнего мира — вещи, иногда составные части «Я» — восприятия и ощущения.


Hard weed



> содержание сознания является в этом смысле субъективным, но не все, скорее часть содержания сознании многих «Я» может быть не просто качественно одинаково, но в строгом смысле есть их общее. Оно должно быть и действительно является их общим содержанием, подобно числовому тождеству».


Twisted weed

----------


## Вантус

Я лично всегда понимал вопрос с дхармой и ее отсутствием так: дхарма - лингвистическая единица описания процесса познания, но не самого процесса познания. И сам спор был именно вокруг этого.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я лично всегда понимал вопрос с дхармой и ее отсутствием так: дхарма - лингвистическая единица описания процесса познания, но не самого процесса познания. И сам спор был именно вокруг этого.


В итоге, если у кого-то нет дома нормального зеркала на серебряной подкладке, в которое неленивому взору не боязно вглядеться...обращаемся к старьевщику Вантусу

----------


## Вантус

Сколь метафорична и поэтична Ваша речь! Старье - моя слабость.

----------


## Антип Байда

По теме то есть чего выразить, Вантус, или будем навешивать оценки?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Старье - моя слабость.


Да, чего там, видать вы- антиквар, человек тонкого вкуса?
Даже в общий форум дерзаете заходить.

----------


## Айвар

Дхарма как информационно-лингвистическая единица паттерна Просветление ... забавно



> Второе отличие интеллекта человека от интеллекта других животных в том, что у нас есть язык. Целые книги написаны о предположительно уникальных свойствах языка и о том, как он развивался. Однако язык очень хорошо укладывается в модель «память-предсказание» без какого либо специального «языкового соуса» или специальной языковой машины. Произнесенные и написанные слова – это просто паттерны мира, также как мелодии, машины и дома. Синтаксис и семантика языка не отличаются от иерархической структуры других повседневных объектов. И тем же самым способом, как мы ассоциируем звук поезда с визуальной картинкой поезда, мы ассоциируем произнесенные слова с нашими знаниями о их физических и семантических составляющих. С помощью языка человек может вызывать воспоминания и создавать новое сопоставление ментальных объектов других людей. Язык является чистой аналогией, и с его помощью мы можем заставлять других людей получать знания и изучать вещи, которые они никогда в действительности не видели. Развитие языка требует большого неокортекса, способного управляться с вложенными структурами синтаксиса и семантики. Он также требует более полно развитого моторного кортекса и мускулатуры, чтобы позволить нам создавать сложные, сильно артикулированные звуки или жесты. С помощью языка мы можем брать паттерны, изученные в течение жизни и передавать их нашим детям или нашему племени. Язык, письменный, устный или язык тела, становится средством, с помощью которого мы передаем от поколения к поколению то, что мы знаем о мире. Сегодня, печатные и электронные коммуникации позволяют нам  разделять наши знания с миллионами людей в мире. Животные без языка почти не передают столько информации своим потомкам. Крыса может запомнить множество паттернов в течение своей жизни, но они не передают в деталях новую информацию – «Эй, сынок, вот как мой отец научил меня избегать электрических ударов».


 из книги Хокинз Джеф Об интеллекте

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Шикарно...Так вот вы чем занимаетесь на 51 странице темы, которую уже, полагаю, с начала не асилит никто :Smilie: 

Кончок Церинг Палцанг, Вы породила огромное детище :Smilie:  Интересно, а сами-то разобрались с "другим"? :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

Антип Байда, я не вполне Вас понимаю. По теме я сообщил #1004. Вы в ответ стали речить какие-то непонятные метафоры и иносказания, да еще и обвинять в навешивании оценок.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Антип Байда, я не вполне Вас понимаю. По теме я сообщил #1004. Вы в ответ стали речить какие-то непонятные метафоры и иносказания, да еще и обвинять в навешивании оценок.


Я позволю себе усомниться в вашем непонимании метафор, ибо вы даже на них ответили, рассказали про себя. Разве на непонятное отвечают таким образом?



> Я лично всегда понимал вопрос с дхармой и ее отсутствием так: дхарма - лингвистическая единица описания процесса познания, но не самого процесса познания. И сам спор был именно вокруг этого.


Что то странное здесь скрывается.
Что за единица? Буква? Слово? Утверждение?
Кроме того, из Ваших слов выводим, что сам процесс познания- не дхарма. Виджняна- не дхарма, как мы теперь имеем возможность понимать, например.
Нет его, процесса познания, оказывается.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Кончок Церинг Палцанг, Вы породила огромное детище Интересно, а сами-то разобрались с "другим"?


То есть,  Кэдди это КЦП? Запилившая тему с просветительскими целями?

----------


## Вантус

> Что за единица? Буква? Слово? Утверждение?
> Кроме того, из Ваших слов выводим, что сам процесс познания- не дхарма. Виджняна- не дхарма, как мы теперь имеем возможность понимать, например.
> Нет его, процесса познания, оказывается.


Единица - символ алфавита языка описания процесса познания. Виджняна и символ виджняны не тождественны, подобно тому как не тождественны наименьшее натуральное число и графема "1". Наименьшее натуральное число может обозначаться и другими графемами, в зависимости от договоренности, например, "I". Причем форма символа может быть мало связана или вообще никак не связана со свойствами того, что этот символ означает. Аналогично, символ "C", элемент углерод и вещество углерод. Так и с дхармами.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Единица - символ алфавита языка описания процесса познания.


Какой символ алфавита? Буква или не буква? Я извиняюсь за тупняк, правда не понимаю.



> Виджняна и символ виджняны не тождественны, подобно тому как не тождественны наименьшее натуральное число и графема "1".


Так



> Наименьшее натуральное число может обозначаться и другими графемами, в зависимости от договоренности, например, "I".


Так



> Причем форма символа может быть мало связана или вообще никак не связана со свойствами того, что этот символ означает.


То же верно



> Так и с дхармами.


Обозначение никак не связано с обозначаемым, кроме как в уме обозначающего?

----------


## Вантус

> Какой символ алфавита? Буква или не буква? Я извиняюсь за тупняк, правда не понимаю.


Поелику я математик, мне удобно объясняться в общепринятых в моей науке терминах. Имею в виду алфавит формальной теории. Заодно такое мое изъяснение позволит мне не смешивать объект исследования, язык описания объекта и метаязык.

В силу того, что я особый математик, мне придется временно Вас покинуть, ибо меня ждет пробег 3000 м сообразно НФП-2009 с фанфарами и пр.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Поелику я математик, мне удобно объясняться в общепринятых в моей науке терминах. Имею в виду алфавит формальной теории.Заодно такое мое изъяснение позволит мне не смешивать объект исследования, язык описания объекта и метаязык.


Нехилый костыль. А что, без него никак не получится не смешивать? Буква или не буква?




> В силу того, что я особый математик, мне придется временно Вас покинуть, ибо меня ждет пробег 3000 м сообразно НФП-2009 с фанфарами и пр.


Возвращайтесь скорее. Всем азартным людям предлагается сделать ставки на забег антиквара.

----------


## Caddy

2 Антип Байда
Вы согласны с таким зачином диспута (который и отражен в 1 главе ММК)?
Оппонент выдвигает _тезис_: сущее произошло от (из) другого (сущего).

----------


## Антип Байда

> 2 Антип Байда
> Вы согласны с таким зачином диспута (который и отражен в 1 главе ММК)?
> Оппонент выдвигает _тезис_: сущее произошло от (из) другого (сущего).


Cогласен.

----------


## Антип Байда

А вы согласны?

----------


## Вантус

А чего делать ставки - 48 баллов конкретно за упомянутое.

----------


## Вантус

> Нехилый костыль. А что, без него никак не получится не смешивать? Буква или не буква?


Вы можете общаться с другими участниками БФ посредством голубиной почты, но тем не менее, используете Internet, какое-нибудь PPPoE или подобное.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вы можете общаться с другими участниками БФ посредством голубиной почты, но тем не менее, используете Internet, какое-нибудь PPPoE или подобное.


Я не могу общаться с другими участниками БФ посредством голубиной почты, с чего вы взяли? Эти птицы строптивы, плохо поддаются дрессировке и не переносят глубоких басов из колонок.

----------


## Caddy

2 Антип Байда

А мадхьямики на это отвечают: если бы нечто возникало в зависимости от иного, то тогда вполне может возникнуть из огня тьма, и вообще все могло бы возникнуть от всего, чего угодно, потому что инаковость равна во всем, в том числе и в непорождающем.

Есть возражения?

----------


## Антип Байда

> 2 Антип Байда
> 
> А мадхьямики на это отвечают: если бы нечто возникало в зависимости от иного, то тогда вполне может возникнуть из огня тьма, и вообще все могло бы возникнуть от всего, чего угодно, потому что инаковость равна во всем, в том числе и в непорождающем.
> 
> Есть возражения?


Нет. Возражений нет.
Вопрос: мадхъямики признают сущее, ну хоть какое-нибудь сущее они признают? Или никакого не признают?
Если вопрос неясен, я готов дать пояснения.

----------


## Вантус

> Я не могу общаться с другими участниками БФ посредством голубиной почты, с чего вы взяли? Эти птицы строптивы, плохо поддаются дрессировке и не переносят глубоких басов из колонок.


Из указанного Вами не следует, что Вы не можете общаться с другими участниками БФ посредством голубиной почты. Существование же голубиной почты и ее использование на протяжении многих лет общеизвестно. Методики обучения голубей также известны. Множество людей по всему миру дрессируют голубей и устраивают соревнования с их участием. Чем Вы хуже их? Вы страдаете тяжелым расстройством, не позволяющим использовать голубей?

----------


## Вантус

> 2 Антип Байда
> Вы согласны с таким зачином диспута (который и отражен в 1 главе ММК)?
> Оппонент выдвигает _тезис_: сущее произошло от (из) другого (сущего).


А что это значит? Что здесь сущее и другое сущее? Это объекты реальности или языка описания?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Из указанного Вами не следует, что Вы не можете общаться с другими участниками БФ посредством голубиной почты. Существование же голубиной почты и ее использование на протяжении многих лет общеизвестно. Методики обучения голубей также известны. Множество людей по всему миру дрессируют голубей и устраивают соревнования с их участием. Чем Вы хуже их? Вы страдаете тяжелым расстройством, не позволяющим использовать голубей?


Я страдаю тяжелым расстройством, не позволяющем использовать голубей. Называется - "гетеросексуализм".

----------


## Caddy

> Вопрос: мадхъямики признают сущее, ну хоть какое-нибудь сущее они признают? Или никакого не признают?


Во всяком случае я не встречала в источниках, чтобы мадхьямики утверждали, что ничего не существует  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> А что это значит? Что здесь сущее и другое сущее? Это объекты реальности или языка описания?


Объекты реальности

----------


## Вантус

Антип Байда, Ваши реплики про голубей звучат бессодержательно. Ерничество не способно заменить логику.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Во всяком случае я не встречала в источниках, чтобы мадхьямики утверждали, что ничего не существует


Считать ли это ответом на заданный вопрос?

----------


## Вантус

> Объекты реальности


Как определено понятие сущего? Как определено понятие происхождения?

----------


## Caddy

> А что это значит? Что здесь сущее и другое сущее? Это объекты реальности или языка описания?


Похоже, что мадхьямики трактуют такой тезис, как онтологическое утверждение со стороны оппонента.

----------


## Caddy

> Это объекты реальности или языка описания?


Очень хороший вопрос  :Smilie:  Многозначительный  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Антип Байда, Ваши реплики про голубей звучат бессодержательно. Ерничество не способно заменить логику.


Признаю, в ворохе ассоциаций, предъявленных вами на тему птичьего ипподрома, возможно, не уловил жемчужину смысла. Помилосердствуйте, изложите проще.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Очень хороший вопрос  Многозначительный


Многозначный

----------


## Антип Байда

> Похоже, что мадхьямики трактуют такой тезис, как онтологическое утверждение со стороны оппонента.


А что, оппоненты мадхъямиков так свой тезис не трактуют?

----------


## Caddy

> А что, оппоненты мадхъямиков так свой тезис не трактуют?


А кто их знает?  :Smilie:  Мы же о тезисах оппонентов узнаем из трактатов мадхьямиков :Smilie:  Вот, До, похоже, считает, что все эти тезисы мадхьямики сами придумали  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Как определено понятие сущего? Как определено понятие происхождения?


Вы спросили про объекты реальности или языка описания. Вопрос подразумевает понимание используемых терминов, вам не кажется?

----------


## Антип Байда

> А кто их знает?  Мы же о тезисах оппонентов узнаем из трактатов мадхьямиков Вот, До, похоже, считает, что все эти тезисы мадхьямики сами придумали


Кэдди, вы позволите Вам задать вопрос?

----------


## Caddy

Вы уже это делали много раз  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вы уже это делали много раз


У меня ощущение, что я делал это как-то неправильно. Итак: позволите ли Вы задать вам вопрос?

----------


## Вантус

> Признаю, в ворохе ассоциаций, предъявленных вами на тему птичьего ипподрома, возможно, не уловил жемчужину смысла. Помилосердствуйте, изложите проще.


Могу лишь посочувствовать Вам, не способному уяснить общепонятное. Изложение же в более простом виде, хоть и возможно, будет потаканием Вшему ерничеству и из сострадания к Вам, дабы пресечь у Вас неблагое качество - неуместное ерничество, мною произведено не будет. Тем не менее, исходя из маловероятного предположения, что мною наблюдается не ерничество, но обычная умственная отсталость, сообщу, что пользование совершенными инструментами облегчает поиск истины. Например, умножая многозначные числа в столбик, тратишь времени и имеешь вероятность ошибиться больше, чем пользуясь калькулятором. Обучение пользованию калькулятором, хотя и требует времени, но впоследствии дает большой выигрыш в скорости и безошибочности вычислений.

----------


## Вантус

> Вы спросили про объекты реальности или языка описания. Вопрос подразумевает понимание используемых терминов, вам не кажется?


Не подразумевает. Давайте определения, пожалуйста. А так, с определениями, которые можно менять на каждом шагу, да которые, к тому же, и многозначные, можно доказать все что угодно.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Могу лишь посочувствовать Вам, не способному уяснить общепонятное. Изложение же в более простом виде, хоть и возможно, будет потаканием Вшему ерничеству и из сострадания к Вам, дабы пресечь у Вас неблагое качество - неуместное ерничество, мною произведено не будет. Тем не менее, исходя из маловероятного предположения, что мною наблюдается не ерничество, но обычная умственная отсталость


Ну, умственная отсталость- величина относительная. И отставать относительно Вас мне не стыдно. Если вы сомневаетесь в этом, перечтите Ваш пост, ведь там есть все признаки превосходства, как-то: калькулятор, вычисления в столбик, а также поиски истины.
Кстати, во время прочтения и ответа я слушал гимн Канады, один из красивейших гимнов. Надеюсь направить вашу энергию в здоровое русло, проложенное стартером темы.

----------


## Вантус

> Надеюсь направить вашу энергию в здоровое русло, проложенное стартером темы.


Увы, пустословите без меры. Но знайте, что речи, стиль коих Вы копируете, отнюдь мне не принадлежат. Вернемся:
дайте определения понятиям "сущего" и "происхождения". "Сущее"="дхарма"? "Происхождение сущего А из сущего Б"="Необходимым условием для наблюдения (переживания и т.п.) сущего А является сущее Б"?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Не подразумевает. Давайте определения, пожалуйста. А так, с определениями, которые можно менять на каждом шагу, да которые, к тому же, и многозначные, можно доказать все что угодно.


Я даю определение самосущему, так как только таковое является объектом опровержения.
Самосущее- существующее САМО, собственной силой, по природе. То, что может быть обнаружено истинным познанием.

----------


## Вантус

> Я даю определение самосущему, так как только таковое является объектом опровержения.
> Самосущее- существующее САМО, собственной силой, по природе. То, что может быть обнаружено истинным познанием.


Веревка суть вервие простое, что несомненно. Что такое "истинное познание" и что Вы вкладываете в слова "существовать собственной силой"? Например я зарабатываю денежное содержание и существую на него, в отличие от малолетнего сына моего соседа, который ничего не зарабатывает и существует за счет родителей. В некотором смысле я существую собственной силой.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Увы, пустословите без меры.


Мелка ваша мера. Приобретите новую.



> Но знайте, что речи, стиль коих Вы копируете, отнюдь мне не принадлежат.


Кого я копирую? А речимое мной принадлежит только мне, я знаю. Но спасибо, что милосердно предостерегли от пагубного заблуждения, что мои речи принадлежат Вам. Вот бы настал, мягко говоря, веселый переполох.

----------


## Вантус

Заметьте, я Вас спрашивал про "сущее", а не "самосущее".

----------


## Вантус

> Мелка ваша мера. Приобретите новую.
> 
> Кого я копирую? А речимое мной принадлежит только мне, я знаю. Но спасибо, что милосердно предостерегли от пагубного заблуждения, что мои речи принадлежат Вам. Вот бы настал, мягко говоря, веселый переполох.


Отвечайте по существу, пожалуйста. Про "сущее" и "происхождение", желательно определяя их в терминах дхарм.

----------


## Вантус

Необходимо прояснить.



> дайте определения понятиям "сущего" и "происхождения". "Сущее"="дхарма"? "Происхождение сущего А из сущего Б"="Необходимым условием для наблюдения (переживания и т.п.) сущего А является сущее Б"?





> Что такое "истинное познание" и что Вы вкладываете в слова "существовать собственной силой"? Например я зарабатываю денежное содержание и существую на него, в отличие от малолетнего сына моего соседа, который ничего не зарабатывает и существует за счет родителей. В некотором смысле я существую собственной силой.





> Отвечайте по существу, пожалуйста. Про "сущее" и "происхождение", желательно определяя их в терминах дхарм.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Веревка суть вервие простое, что несомненно. Что такое "истинное познание" и что Вы вкладываете в слова "существовать собственной силой"? Например я зарабатываю денежное содержание и существую на него, в отличие от малолетнего сына моего соседа, который ничего не зарабатывает и существует за счет родителей. В некотором смысле я существую собственной силой.


Лес, например, смешанный, оставивший у Вас самые приятные впечатления, не обязательно оставит у остальных такие же. Почему? Потому, что качество приятности ему не присуще. Оно придано ему Вами. Не самосуще.
Примерно так.

----------


## Вантус

Еще важно выяснить, где мы помещаем "сущее" - исключительно внутри познающего или вне его? Какова судьба "сущего" до его появления и после его появления в сознании познающего?

----------


## Вантус

> Лес, например, смешанный, оставивший у Вас самые приятные впечатления, не обязательно оставит у остальных такие же. Почему? Потому, что качество приятности ему не присуще. Оно придано ему Вами. Не самосуще.
> Примерно так.


Весьма спорное утверждение. Чувство приятности от созерцания имело две необходимые причины - собственно лес и особенности моего восприятия лесов, основанные на разных событиях жизни и прочем. Но Вы уводите в сторону - дайте определения согласно #1053.

----------


## Вантус

Приведу, в ожидании определений, пример - пшеница растет из зерна, но чтоб зерну вырасти в колос, нужна вода. Сама по себе вода, без зерна, не производит колос, но и зерно не прорастает без воды. Ваши варианты - зерно - причина колоса, т.к. без зерна нет колосьев, зерно - не причина колоса, т.к. нужна еще и вода, вода - причина колоса, другое (уточнить).

----------


## Вантус

Антип Байда, не вполне ясно, как Вы можете спорить о вещах, которым неспособны дать определение? Как Вы отличаете эти вещи от других вещей?

----------


## Вантус

Caddy, может быть Вы предложите свои варианты определений?

----------


## Пилигрим

Уважаемый Вантус, позволите и мне попробовать? Очень интересный ракурс исследования.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Понятно, что никто из вас тему с начала и не читал :Smilie:

----------


## Айвар

Прасангиков трудно понять по одной простой причине - для них сущее не имеет формы. 
Поэтому, говоря о происхождении сущего, употреблятся такая сложная формулировка, а именно (не дословно): сущее происходит ни из субъекта, ни из объекта (в данной теме "другого"), ни из действия, ни без причины.
Сущее, которое вопрошает и не имеет никакой определенной формы есть по сути осознанность или пробужденное сознание, для которого вопрос о его бытии и есть вопрос его пробужденности.
Мы также также являемся пробужденными живыми существами, то есть мы осознаем ... и как это ни пародоксально, именно в этом (в самой истине осознавания нами реальности) кроется для нас самих главная проблема, потому что в силу отождествления осознавания с субъектом, объектом, действием или причиной, мы впадам в поглощенность этим нашим "всезнанием" и становимся слепыми, то есть снова впадаем в неведение относительно сущего, затемняемся. И именно по причине нашей "затемненной пробужденности" все наши человеческие споры и схватки оказываются такими тупыми и безжалостными. Такова жизнь.
Сущее не имеет формы - это открывает двери нашей изначальной пробужденности и при условии прибывании в истине бытия это же "делает" нас буддами. В 4 дхяне это называют Просветлением, санскары не производят действий.

----------


## Вантус

> Уважаемый Вантус, позволите и мне попробовать? Очень интересный ракурс исследования.


Да пожалуйста.

----------


## Вантус

> Понятно, что никто из вас тему с начала и не читал


Как тяжело быть предсказателем, проникающим в чужие умы - именно прочитанное мною в начале темы и дало мне основания писать в конце. По сути, это то же, о чем в начале До говорил.

----------


## Вантус

> Прасангиков трудно понять по одной простой причине - для них сущее не имеет формы.


Имеет ли "сущее" форму или нет, здесь абсолютно безразлично. Звук формы не имеет не только для прасангиков, например. Дальше - набор слов.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Шикарно...Так вот вы чем занимаетесь на 51 странице темы, которую уже, полагаю, с начала не асилит никто
> 
> Кончок Церинг Палцанг, Вы породила огромное детище Интересно, а сами-то разобрались с "другим"?


Вообще, с "другим" у меня с самого начала более или менее не было сильных проблем. Так, небольшие непонятки. А вот опровержение "происхождения без причин" я не понял совсем. Причем эта т.з., "происхождение ни из себя, ни из другого", очень близка современной материалистической мысли. Если хотите, можно еще одну мега-темку замутить  :Smilie: 

Вообще я прочитал первую часть шестой главы, "демонстрация взаимозависимого происхождения на примере отсутствия сущности у явлений" и приступил ко второй части,  "демонстрации взаимозависимого происхождения на примере отсутствия сущности у личности". Но потом я понял, что надо сделать перерыв и сконцентрироваться на более практических вещах. Поэтому я перечитываю КЛШ.

Только если чо, я - мужык :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

Только беда в том, что не определив понятие "происхождения" мы ни на йоту не приблизились к смыслу. Если определять понятие "происхождения" так, как я это сделал в #1047, то Чандракирти очевидно не прав.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Да пожалуйста.


И то и другое это то, что познано достоверно.

----------


## Вантус

> И то и другое это то, что познано достоверно.


Т.е. воспринято одним из здоровых органов чувств и распознано здоровым анализатором головного мозга? Или еще необходимо, чтобы достоверное познание правильно соответствовало материальному миру - скажем, красный шар в сумерках будет воспринят как серый совершенно здоровым человеком в силу особенностей функционирования колбочек, будет ли считаться такое познание достоверным? И также выведено логически из чего-то известного достоверно? А если что-то известное достоверно будет неправильно формализовано перед началом вывода? Например, Солнце воспринимается движущимся по сложной орбите вокруг Земли. Создав модель - в центре Земля, вокруг Солнце, мы придем цепочкой верных силлогизмов к тому, что Солнце движется по окружности, центр которой движется по окружности вокруг Земли.

----------


## Вантус

Еще создается впечатление, что у Чандракирти беда с кванторами - он из суждения "существуют явления, не происходящие из некоторых отличных от них явлений" выводит "Любые явления не происходят из любых отличных от них явлений". Любой студент-математик знает, что правильное следствие будет "неверно, что любые явления происходят из любых других явлений". Ну а чего мы хотим - антиквариат. Логика существенно ушла вперед со времен Чандракирти.

----------

До (22.11.2011)

----------


## Вантус

Возможно, правда, что этот тезис был направлен против утверждавших, что явления могут появляться от случайных, не присущих им причин, например, что пшеница может вырасти не только от зерна, но и от божественного вмешательства, без зерна.

----------


## Вантус

> А вот опровержение "происхождения без причин" я не понял совсем. Причем эта т.з., "происхождение ни из себя, ни из другого", очень близка современной материалистической мысли.


Это почему же? Чего-то у Энгельса, например, я ничего подобного беспричинному происхождению не видел.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Т.е. воспринято одним из здоровых органов чувств и распознано здоровым анализатором головного мозга? Или еще необходимо, чтобы достоверное познание правильно соответствовало материальному миру - скажем, красный шар в сумерках будет воспринят как серый совершенно здоровым человеком в силу особенностей функционирования колбочек, будет ли считаться такое познание достоверным? И также выведено логически из чего-то известного достоверно? А если что-то известное достоверно будет неправильно формализовано перед началом вывода? Например, Солнце воспринимается движущимся по сложной орбите вокруг Земли. Создав модель - в центре Земля, вокруг Солнце, мы придем цепочкой верных силлогизмов к тому, что Солнце движется по окружности, центр которой движется по окружности вокруг Земли.


Все гораздо короче. Достоверно то что:
1. Не противоречит абсолютной истине.
2. Не противоречит относительной истине.
3. Не противоречит принятому в миру. 
Вот и все, все  ваши если учтены, да  еще учтено то, что вы упустили.

----------


## Вантус

> Все гораздо короче. Достоверно то что:
> 1. Не противоречит абсолютной истине.
> 2. Не противоречит относительной истине.
> 3. Не противоречит принятому в миру. 
> Вот и все, все  ваши если учтены, да  еще учтено то, что вы упустили.


Что есть 1 и 2? Как определяется абсолютная и относительная истина? К тому же, в мире эпициклы были общеприняты в Средние века, а современное научное знание этому противоречит. Что ж, оно не достоверно было тогда, а стало достоверно сейчас?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Возможно, правда, что этот тезис был направлен против утверждавших, что явления могут появляться от случайных, не присущих им причин, например, что пшеница может вырасти не только от зерна, но и от божественного вмешательства, без зерна.


Чандракирти утверждает, что если для вас важно, что бы произошедшее было другим в отношении с того, от чего оно произошло, то это хаос, так как есть много чего являющимся другим. Это совершенно невозможно, и далее любой студент из предыдущего поста, с умным видом повторяет то, что вывел многие сотни лет назад Чандракирти.

----------


## Вантус

> Чандракирти утверждает, что если для вас важно, что бы произошедшее было другим в отношении с того, от чего оно произошло, то это хаос, так как есть много чего являющимся другим. Это совершенно невозможно, и далее любой студент из предыдущего поста, с умным видом повторяет то, что вывел многие сотни лет назад Чандракирти.


Много пустых слов. Для меня ничего не важно, меня нет. Есть логика.



> Чандракирти утверждает, что если для вас важно, что бы произошедшее было другим в отношении с того, от чего оно произошло,


Интересный зачин "Если для Вас важно". Прям так Чандракирти писал? А Донец сократил в русском переводе? А если для меня неважно, то вывод неверен?



> то это хаос, так как есть много чего являющимся другим.


Что хаос - то что для меня важно, или то, "что бы произошедшее было другим в отношении с того, от чего оно произошло". Вот комната. Вот в нее принесена лампочка. Вот свет от лампочки. Свет не равен лампочке, не содержится в лампочке, но происходит от нее. Где хаос?



> Это совершенно невозможно, и далее любой студент из предыдущего поста, с умным видом повторяет то, что вывел многие сотни лет назад Чандракирти.


Так что "это" невозможно? Чандракирти неправильно вносит знак отрицания за квантор, и студент может повторять такое только с глупым видом.

----------

До (22.11.2011)

----------


## Вантус

Чувствуете разницу между высказываниями ("-" - знак отрицания, "!=" - неравенство явлений, "->" - импликация, "()" - квантор всеобщности, "|" - у нас, в отличие от логиков-нематематиков принято так обозначать "такие что", "а", "b" - явления):
"Любые явления не происходят из любых отличных от них явлений". (а,b|a!=b)[-(a->b)]
"Неверно, что любые явления происходят из любых других отличных от них явлений" -(a,b|a!=b)[a->b]

----------


## Пилигрим

> Что есть 1 и 2? Как определяется абсолютная и относительная истина? К тому же, в мире эпициклы были общеприняты в Средние века, а современное научное знание этому противоречит. Что ж, оно не достоверно было тогда, а стало достоверно сейчас?


1:
- сущее существует взамозависимо, существует в зависимости от своих частей.
2: 
- от определенных причин возникают определенные следствия
С точки зрения современного научного знания именно так, поскольку не противоречит ни 1 ни 2.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Много пустых слов. Для меня ничего не важно, меня нет. Есть логика.
> 
> Интересный зачин "Если для Вас важно". Прям так Чандракирти писал? А Донец сократил в русском переводе? А если для меня неважно, то вывод неверен?
> 
> Что хаос - то что для меня важно, или то, "что бы произошедшее было другим в отношении с того, от чего оно произошло". Вот комната. Вот в нее принесена лампочка. Вот свет от лампочки. Свет не равен лампочке, не содержится в лампочке, но происходит от нее. Где хаос?
> 
> Так что "это" невозможно? Чандракирти неправильно вносит знак отрицания за квантор, и студент может повторять такое только с глупым видом.


Если не важно то под тезисом о происхождении из другого нет оснований. Остается только один вопрос, что это за логика такая, которая признает безосновательный тезис?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Чувствуете разницу между высказываниями ("-" - знак отрицания, "!=" - неравенство явлений, "->" - импликация, "()" - квантор всеобщности, "|" - у нас, в отличие от логиков-нематематиков принято так обозначать "такие что", "а", "b" - явления):
> "Любые явления не происходят из любых отличных от них явлений". (а,b|a!=b)[-(a->b)]
> "Неверно, что любые явления происходят из любых других отличных от них явлений" -(a,b|a!=b)[a->b]


Прочтите тред, До, в самом начале, очень убедительно доказал, что в этом нет возникновения. Чандракирти спаршивает: "Если нечто существовало, то что возникло? Какая необходимость возникать тому что уже существует?"

----------


## Антип Байда

> Еще важно выяснить, где мы помещаем "сущее" - исключительно внутри познающего или вне его? Какова судьба "сущего" до его появления и после его появления в сознании познающего?


Сахар вне головы, предшествует познанию и существует после него.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Весьма спорное утверждение. Чувство приятности от созерцания имело две необходимые причины - собственно лес и особенности моего восприятия лесов, основанные на разных событиях жизни и прочем. Но Вы уводите в сторону - дайте определения согласно #1053.


С чем Вы спорите? С тем, что лес не обладает приятностью?

Самосущее-то, существование чего установлено собственной силой. Собственной означает не силой иного фактора.
Познание здесь понимается как зеркальное отражение, или воспроизведение реальности. Самосущее- то, что существует вне проекций и может быть познано таким познанием.
А как определить "существующее"? То, что не является фантазией. То, что установлено верным познанием.Напрямую не определить, все равно  с чем-то придется соотносить.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Антип Байда, не вполне ясно, как Вы можете спорить о вещах, которым неспособны дать определение? Как Вы отличаете эти вещи от других вещей?


Как-как... При помощи колдовской доски, знаете, такая, с буквами?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Еще создается впечатление, что у Чандракирти беда с кванторами - он из суждения "существуют явления, не происходящие из некоторых отличных от них явлений" выводит "Любые явления не происходят из любых отличных от них явлений".


Такого у Чандракирти нет.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Только беда в том, что не определив понятие "происхождения" мы ни на йоту не приблизились к смыслу. Если определять понятие "происхождения" так, как я это сделал в #1047, то Чандракирти очевидно не прав.


смотрим 1047



> Увы, пустословите без меры. Но знайте, что речи, стиль коих Вы копируете, отнюдь мне не принадлежат. Вернемся:
> дайте определения понятиям "сущего" и "происхождения". "Сущее"="дхарма"? "Происхождение сущего А из сущего Б"="Необходимым условием для наблюдения (переживания и т.п.) сущего А является сущее Б"?


Если определять понятие "происхождения" так, как Вы сделали в #1047, то никто вообще не прав, включая Вас.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Поэтому, говоря о происхождении сущего, употреблятся такая сложная формулировка, а именно (не дословно): сущее происходит ни из субъекта, ни из объекта (в данной теме "другого"), ни из действия, ни без причины.


САМОсущее НЕ происходит ни из субъекта, ни из объекта (в данной теме "другого"), ни из действия, ни без причин. Не имеет никакого происхождения и существования. Нет его.
К просто "сущему" прасанги не применяются, нет необходимости.

----------


## Вантус

> Прочтите тред, До, в самом начале, очень убедительно доказал, что в этом нет возникновения. Чандракирти спаршивает: "Если нечто существовало, то что возникло? Какая необходимость возникать тому что уже существует?"


*В этом* - это в чем? Чандракирти жонглирует словами, но эта словесная эквилибристика ровным счетом ничего полезного не говорит. Что означает "нечто существовало" - нечто воспринято ранее и теперь продолжает восприниматься, например, пять минут назад я начал смотреть на красную погремушку и смотрю на нее по сю пору, наблюдая "красное", или просто, ранее существовала красная (в силу того, что материал ее отражает свет определенной длины волны, а определенной - поглощает) погремушка, а сейчас мой глаз ее увидел и вызвал субъективное переживание "красного"? О чем мы говорим - о красном, как субъективном переживании или о красном, как свойстве материала погремушки?

----------


## Вантус

> Сахар вне головы, предшествует познанию и существует после него.


ОК. Мы материалисты, хорошо.

----------


## Вантус

Лес способен вызывать приятные ощущения у многих человекообразных обезьян и у человека, в силу их биологии. При этом говорить - про приятность леса вообще странно - лес - объект материального мира, он вне познающего, а чувство приятности - исключительно элемент сознания. Определенные качества леса, существующие объективно, при восприятии вызывают в сознании ощущение приятности.

----------


## Вантус

> Такого у Чандракирти нет.


Почитайте внимательней - опровергается возникновение из другого вообще в любом случае на основании того, что некоторые вещи, скажем, свет, не возникают из некоторых других, скажем тьмы. В переводе на современный язык будет именно то, что я написал.

----------


## Вантус

> смотрим 1047
> 
> 
> Если определять понятие "происхождения" так, как Вы сделали в #1047, то никто вообще не прав, включая Вас.


Обычно, в прикладных науках так все и определяют, и ничего, живут. К тому же, Ваше утверждение бездоказательно.

----------


## Caddy

> Почитайте внимательней - опровергается возникновение из другого вообще в любом случае на основании того, что некоторые вещи, скажем, свет, не возникают из некоторых других, скажем тьмы.


Оппонент тоже не согласен с таким опровержением. И он уточняет, что есть совершенно определенные _иные_ (и, конечно, их несколько, поскольку в буддизме бытует теория множественности факторов), от которых происходит сущее, а именно: _хету, аламбана, (сам)анатара и адхипати_.

----------


## Вантус

Имеете в виду 15-16?



> [Говорю]. Это невозможно. Итак, что [же мы имеем]? «Причиной ростка белого риса является только семя белого риса, а другое — нет. Плодом семени белого риса является только росток белого риса, а другое — нет». Следует спросить у этого, признающего [действительное существование] причины и плода, именно это: «Почему это является истинным»? Говорят: потому, что видим истинное.
> [Говорю]. Когда снова спрашиваем: «Почему же видим истинное таким образом?», то говорят только это: «Поскольку видим истинное, постольку видим истинное».

----------


## Вантус

> Росток не существует одновременно с семенем.
> И когда нет одного, как будет семя иным?
> Поэтому не будет осуществляться рождение ростка из
> семени. Раз так,
> Отбросьте это положение: «Рождение из другого — есть».


И это выдается за доказательство!? Что типа как семя риса вообще не является причиной конкретного ростка, т.к. иное, а семя риса, из которого вырос росток - не может быть иным т.к. разрушилось!? А ведь некоторые вещи, например, гидра, не прекращают своего бытия, породив делением еще одну гидру.

----------


## Айвар

> САМОсущее НЕ происходит ни из субъекта, ни из объекта (в данной теме "другого"), ни из действия, ни без причин. Не имеет никакого происхождения и существования. Нет его.
> К просто "сущему" прасанги не применяются, нет необходимости.


Применяются, в особенности, когда говорят об осознании, а о нем они говорят всегда, и это называют пустотой, то есть отсутствием формы. Именно так и следует понимать пустотность и потому ими приводится так много "видов" пустоты. 

Повторюсь, для прасангиков сущее не имеет формы. Поэтому Самосущее или сущее - это и мне и им по брабану. А также в отношении Непроисхождения и происождения. Смешное получилось бы сущее, которое зависело бы от чьего-то мнения и слов.

Я утверждаю что у прасангиков, как и у всех нормальных людей, сущее это осознавание, внимание, наблюдение которое может быть направлено на все что угодно. А вот распознать это могут, наверное, только те, кто примут эту природу осонавания за свою сущность, хотя строго говоря, это уже вовсе и не своя сущность или природа, а природа будд.

Рад, что у вас не пропал интерес к исследованию, а то честно говоря, принамл вас за слегка поддатого товарища ... сорри .  Самосущее это просто другое названия "я есть", но без цепляния за форму, например: Я-эго или я-тело.

Могу сказать еще больше, что для того, чтобы понять и пережить это, нужен опытный чувак, который  покажет это.

----------


## Айвар

> Имеет ли "сущее" форму или нет, здесь абсолютно безразлично. Звук формы не имеет не только для прасангиков, например. Дальше - набор слов.


Смешно, право ... Значит слова у нас есть, а вот с тем, что они обозначают мы не дружим, формы то нет. Дальше набор слов ...

----------


## Антип Байда

> ОК. Мы материалисты, хорошо.


Нет, не материалисты.

----------


## Вантус

> Смешно, право ... Значит слова у нас есть, а вот с тем, что они обозначают мы не дружим, формы то нет. Дальше набор слов ...


 Пожалуй, добавлю я Вас в список игнорирования.

----------

До (22.11.2011)

----------


## Вантус

> Нет, не материалисты.


Как это согласуется с #1081?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Лес способен вызывать приятные ощущения у многих человекообразных обезьян и у человека, в силу их биологии. При этом говорить - про приятность леса вообще странно - лес - объект материального мира, он вне познающего, а чувство приятности - исключительно элемент сознания. Определенные качества леса, существующие объективно, при восприятии вызывают в сознании ощущение приятности.


Говорить про приятность леса не странно. Вера в объективную приятность леса- клеша.

----------


## Вантус

Иное явление по Чандракирти, как видно, должно существовать одновременно с явлением. Очень странное определение иного.

----------


## Вантус

> Говорить про приятность леса не странно. Вера в объективную приятность леса- клеша.


Про объективную приятность никто и не говорит. Говорят, что лесу объективно присущи некоторые качества, которые при исследовании сознанием вызывают в этом сознании чувство приятности. Приятность вообще всегда субъективна, тогда как лес - объективен.

----------


## Вантус

Угадайте, что это.



> Причинность. Первое, что нам бросается в глаза при рассмотрении движущейся материи, это — взаимная связь отдельных движений, отдельных тел между собой, их обусловленность друг с другом. Но мы находим не только то, что за известным движением следует другое движение, мы находим также, что мы в состоянии воспроизвести определенное движение, создав условия, при которых оно происходит в природе: мы находим даже, что мы в состоянии вызвать движения, которые вовсе не встречаются в природе (промышленность), — по крайней мере, не встречаются именно в таком виде, — и что мы можем придать этому движению определенные заранее направление и размеры. Благодаря этому, благодаря деятельности человека и создается представление о причинности, представление о том, что одно движение есть причина другого. Правда, одно правильное чередование известных естественных явлений может дать начало представлению о причинности — теплота и свет, получаемые от солнца, — но здесь нет настоящего доказательства...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Как тяжело быть предсказателем, проникающим в чужие умы - именно прочитанное мною в начале темы и дало мне основания писать в конце. По сути, это то же, о чем в начале До говорил.


Ну, а СЕРЕДИНА? :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

> Ну, а СЕРЕДИНА?


И что середина? Я сознательно решил рассмотреть все это (Чандракирти 6-13)  заново. Чтоб показать всю хлипкость изложенной у него конструкции, используя не традиционные индийские, а современные методы. То, что для Чандракирти (а,b|a!=b)[-(a->b)] равно  -(a,b|a!=b)[a->b] удивило даже меня. И что у него дхарма А должна  сосуществовать во времени с дхармой Б, чтобы различаться. Это меня также огорчило.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Почитайте внимательней - опровергается возникновение из другого вообще в любом случае на основании того, что некоторые вещи, скажем, свет, не возникают из некоторых других, скажем тьмы. В переводе на современный язык будет именно то, что я написал.


Прасангики никогда не опровергают на основании проведения произвольного обобщения. Иллюстрации ввиде ненаблюдения явлений, которые должны были бы наблюдаться, если бы оппонент был прав,  предлагаются только после выведения логического следствия из собственных утверждений оппонента.
Вам же все наоборот представилось.))
Если утверждается происхождение из самосущего иного, то надо либо принять следствие, что все может происходить из всего, ибо все самосущие явления равны в своей инаковости относительно друг друга.



> При этом, как во время видения [того ростка]
> отличным по своей природе от [огня], не способного
> [его] порождать, [эти вещи] воспринимаются как
> отдельные, самодовлеющие, независимые, так и ког-
> да [росток] белого риса видится отличным от своего
> семени, воспринимаются те же аспекты обособлен-
> ности.





> Если то отличие, в каком видятся [эти вещи],
> было бы им присуще по природе, никогда не пред-
> ставилась бы возможность разграничить невозник-
> новение [ростка белого риса] из огня и прочего и его
> возникновение из семени белого риса.
> 
> Ведь указывалось бы противоречие: «Если разгра-
> ничиваете возникновение [того ростка из семени] и
> невозникновение [из огня], то определите и разницу
> самосущего отличия тех [вещей]»


Т.е. предлагается пояснить, чем инаковость огня и зерна отличается от инаковости зерна и ростка. Зерно, огонь и росток иные относительно друг друга? Иные. Так пусть порождают друг друга .



> Такие опровергающие выводы неуязвимы и для
> ответа, что [одни причины и результаты] принадле-
> жат к одному потоку, а [другие]—нет, и т.п. Ведь если
> [вещи] по своей сущности отличные, разные, то не
> могут принадлежать к одному потоку, о чем уже
> [говорилось].


А именно, их объединениие в поток будет проективным, а нас здесь интересует только самосущее, то, что вне проекций.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Применяются, в особенности, когда говорят об осознании, а о нем они говорят всегда, и это называют пустотой, то есть отсутствием формы. Именно так и следует понимать пустотность и потому ими приводится так много "видов" пустоты. 
> 
> Повторюсь, для прасангиков сущее не имеет формы. Поэтому Самосущее или сущее - это и мне и им по брабану. А также в отношении Непроисхождения и происождения. Смешное получилось бы сущее, которое зависело бы от чьего-то мнения и слов.
> 
> Я утверждаю что у прасангиков, как и у всех нормальных людей, сущее это осознавание, внимание, наблюдение которое может быть направлено на все что угодно. А вот распознать это могут, наверное, только те, кто примут эту природу осонавания за свою сущность, хотя строго говоря, это уже вовсе и не своя сущность или природа, а природа будд.
> 
> Рад, что у вас не пропал интерес к исследованию, а то честно говоря, принамл вас за слегка поддатого товарища ... сорри .  Самосущее это просто другое названия "я есть", но без цепляния за форму, например: Я-эго или я-тело.
> 
> Могу сказать еще больше, что для того, чтобы понять и пережить это, нужен опытный чувак, который  покажет это.


Не согласен ни с одним предложением. Если у вас не пропал интерес к исследованию, выбирайе любое, рассмотрим подробнее, а то слишком много и к теме относится не очень прямо.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Как это согласуется с #1081?


У материалистов сахар устанавливается познанием истинным относительно реальности.
У прасангиков сахар устанавливается познанием, истинным исключительно (только) относительно обыденных представлений. Отсюда сравнение относительно истинного с иллюзией и т.д. см. Праджняпарамиту.

----------


## Вантус

> Если утверждается происхождение из самосущего иного, то надо либо принять следствие, что все может происходить из всего, ибо все самосущие явления равны в своей инаковости относительно друг друга.


Я так и не понял, что у Вас "самосущее", я даже не понял, что у вас "сущее", так как Вы упорно отказываетесь определять эти понятия. Неясно как следует "все может происходить из всего" из того, что "самосущие явления равны в своей инаковости". Огонь - раскаленный газ и плазма, рис - белковое тело. Они различны объективно, хотя бы потому, что скорости движения частиц газа в разведенном на неподвижной площадке огне намного выше скорости белка в неподвижном семени риса. Вы все же материалист или идеалист (см. #1081)?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Иное явление по Чандракирти, как видно, должно существовать одновременно с явлением. Очень странное определение иного.


Самосуще иные явления, по Чандракирти, не существуют вообще. Должно ли оно предшествовать, или не должно, определяет исключительно оппонент. 
Вы с самого начала неправильно понимаете прасангику.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Про объективную приятность никто и не говорит. Говорят, что лесу объективно присущи некоторые качества, которые при исследовании сознанием вызывают в этом сознании чувство приятности. Приятность вообще всегда субъективна, тогда как лес - объективен.


Я предложил пример самосущего приятного леса. Такого нет, но ложному сознанию- клеше, он вполне может явиться.

----------


## Вантус

> Самосуще иные явления, по Чандракирти, не существуют вообще. Должно ли оно предшествовать, или не должно, определяет исключительно оппонент. 
> Вы с самого начала неправильно понимаете прасангику.


Т.е. прасанги оппоненту применять запрещено и прасангик бессилен против другого прасангика? Ладно, я определил как ранее, чем будете опровергать?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я так и не понял, что у Вас "самосущее", я даже не понял, что у вас "сущее",


Это ключевой момент. Вы, получается так и не поняли, к чему именно применяются прасанги. 



> так как Вы упорно отказываетесь определять эти понятия.


Еще попытка выше про сахар. Может прояснит. Я дал несколько определений, если у Вас есть желание понять, тогда участвуйте, выдвигайте версии, в чем же разница между само и просто сущим, указывайте противоречия в определениях



> , неНеясно как следует "все может происходить из всего" из того, что "самосущие явления равны в своей инаковости".


Из посыла оппонента.



> Огонь - раскаленный газ и плазма, рис - белковое тело. Они различны объективно, хотя бы потому, что скорости движения частиц газа в разведенном на неподвижной площадке огне намного выше скорости белка в неподвижном семени риса. Вы все же материалист или идеалист (см. #1081)?





> То, что [в миру] ясно видят возникновение [от
> одних причин] и невозникновение [от других],—
> тоже не ответ. Ибо сейчас исследуем: «Если бы
> отличие определялось не обыденным умом, а было
> бы присуще вещам по их собственной сущности,
> разве имело бы место такое “ясное видение”?»


Обыденный ум здесь любой ум, не занимающийся исследованием- самосущий ли предмет, либо нет? То есть ученое исследование - вид обыденного ума вэтом контексте.

Не идеалист, т.к. идеализм предполагает реальность ума, моментов, на которые накладываются обобщения - клеша, виджняна. Моменты реальны.(не как кирпич, естественно)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Т.е. прасанги оппоненту применять запрещено и прасангик бессилен против другого прасангика? Ладно, я определил как ранее, чем будете опровергать?


Не знаю, как вы пришли к такому предположению. Прасанги применяют все. Согласие во взглядах не есть бессилие.
Перед опровержением надо понять, что вы утверждаете.
Повторите определение, если не сложно, долго искать, да и оно могло быть усовершенствовано.

----------


## Вантус

> Это ключевой момент. Вы, получается так и не поняли, к чему именно применяются прасанги.


Понял, что к какой-то неважной, никому не интересной вещи.



> Еще попытка выше про сахар. Может прояснит. Я дал несколько определений, если у Вас есть желание понять, тогда участвуйте, выдвигайте версии, в чем же разница между само и просто сущим, указывайте противоречия в определениях


Дхарма=свабхава.



> Обыденный ум здесь любой ум, не занимающийся исследованием- самосущий ли предмет, либо нет? То есть ученое исследование - вид обыденного ума вэтом контексте.


Я это сказал, иллюстрируя то, что не все явления в равной степени иные (а также не все иные явления одинаковы между собой), если понимать это так, что если явление A отлично от явления B, а явление B- от явления C, то следует, что B совпадает с C. Из того, что A!=B и В!=С не следует, что A=C.

----------


## Вантус

Добавлю, что дхарма=свабхава, и при этом дхармы есть только в сознании, составляют сознание. Вопрос о существовании дхарм или еще чего вне сознания не ставится как малополезный. Признавая себя материалистом, Вы загоняете себя в ловушку, которая легко сокрушит все Ваши прасанги, между прочим.

----------


## Вантус

Признание себя материалистом заставит Вас прислушиваться к одному знаменитому пандита-материалисту, который говорил



> Раз вы встали на точку зрения развития человеческого познания из незнания, вы увидите, что миллионы примеров, таких же простых, как открытие ализарина в каменноугольном дегте, миллионы наблюдений не только из истории науки и техники, но из повседневной жизни всех и каждого показывают человеку превращение "вещей в себе" в "вещи для нас", возникновение "явлений", когда наши органы чувств испытывают толчок извне от тех или иных предметов, - исчезновение "явлений", когда то или иное препятствие устраняет возможность воздействия заведомо для нас существующего предмета на наши органы чувств. Единственный и неизбежный вывод из этого, - который делают все люди в живой человеческой практике и который сознательно кладет в основу своей гносеологии материализм, - состоит в том, что вне нас и независимо от нас существуют предметы, вещи, тела, что наши ощущения суть образы внешнего мира.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Понял, что к какой-то неважной, никому не интересной вещи.


Здесь два противоречия. И, мне кажется, вы про них знаете)



> Дхарма=свабхава.


В смысле- предел анализа?



> Я это сказал, иллюстрируя то, что не все явления в равной степени иные


А как, в разной степени иные? Слегка инаковые? Как это?



> (а также не все иные явления одинаковы между собой),


А о таком речи вообще не было. Речь была о равенстве инаковых явлений по параметру инаковости.



> если понимать это так, что если явление A отлично от явления B, а явление B- от явления C, то следует, что B совпадает с C. Из того, что A!=B и В!=С не следует, что A=C.


В свете вышеуказанной ошибки иллюстрация неуместна, речь не об этом шла.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Добавлю, что дхарма=свабхава, и при этом дхармы есть только в сознании, составляют сознание. Вопрос о существовании дхарм или еще чего вне сознания не ставится как малополезный. Признавая себя материалистом, Вы загоняете себя в ловушку, которая легко сокрушит все Ваши прасанги, между прочим.


Если вы ко мне обращаетесь, то я обозначил разницу между материализмом и относительной истиной прасангиков. Разница более чем существенна)
Ну, а если все таки взять за основу Ваше предложение про ловушки прасанги и материализм (да, и темы "сокрушения", конечно), и правильно расставить акценты, то будет так:
Загнанные в ловушку материализма могут сокрушить ее прасангами.Равно как и ловушку идеализма. Вы, вероятно, считаете что любое воззрение может быть сведено к одному из вышеуказанных.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Единственный и неизбежный вывод из этого, - который делают все люди в живой человеческой практике


Не то, что они подумали и решили. Вера в это присутствовала с рождения. Да и не только у людей. Объект такой веры - самосущее, фантазм, проекция (приятное, неприятное и т.д.)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Добавлю, что дхарма=свабхава, и при этом дхармы есть только в сознании, составляют сознание.


А сознание- дхарма?

----------


## Вантус

"Все может происходить из всего, ибо все самосущие явления равны в своей инаковости относительно друг друга"
Что обязывает a происходящее от b происходить от произвольного c, ведь равенство в инаковости не означает равенство в других параметрах?
Пусть (b,a | b!=a)[Инаковость(b, a)=1, (a)[Инаковость (a,a)=0], Инаковость - симметричный (я надеюсь, кто Вас знает) двуместный предикат. Пусть Порождает(b,a)=1, почему тогда Порождает(c, a)=1?  Ведь от того, что Инаковость(b, a)=1 и Инаковость(с, a)=1 не следует, что b=с.
Из того, что b=с следует, что Порождает(b,a)=Порождает(c, a)=1, но из того, что Инаковость(b, a)=1 и Инаковость(с, a)=1 не следует, что b=с.



> Вера в это присутствовала с рождения...


Вера в ализарин? Ну-ну...

----------


## Вантус

> А сознание- дхарма?


Я же сказал, что стоит, чтоб не загнать себя в ализарин, считать, что ничего, кроме дхарм нет.

----------


## Вантус

Инаковость (a,b) означает a инаково с b, Порождает(a,b) означает a порождает b

----------


## Антип Байда

> "Все может происходить из всего, ибо все самосущие явления равны в своей инаковости относительно друг друга"
> Что обязывает a происходящее от b происходить от произвольного c, ведь равенство в инаковости не означает равенство в других параметрах?


Обязывают изначальные установки оппонента. "Возникает от иного (самосущего)" Больше ничего не обязывает.





> Вера в ализарин? Ну-ну...


 Вера в самостоятельность ализарина, ложное самобытие ализарина. При этом, разумеется, не обязательно знать, как это называется.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я же сказал, что стоит, чтоб не загнать себя в ализарин, считать, что ничего, кроме дхарм нет.


А свабхава- предел анализа, или нет?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я же сказал, что стоит, чтоб не загнать себя в ализарин, считать, что ничего, кроме дхарм нет.


Разве так? Выше Вы говорили что, вопрос о чем то кроме дхарм вообще не должен возникать. 
Теперь же- "ничего нет, кроме дхарм". Это же ответ на вопрос, который Вы час назад не собирались задавать? Нет?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Инаковость (a,b) означает a инаково с b, Порождает(a,b) означает a порождает b


И?

----------


## Вантус

> Обязывают изначальные установки оппонента. "Возникает от иного (самосущего)" Больше ничего не обязывает.


Так ведь оппонент не дебил, чтоб утверждать - возникает от *любого* иного. Или Чандракирти спорил с дебилами? Оппонент утверждает - происходит от некоторых (не любых) иных. Далее см. #1122



> Вера в самостоятельность ализарина, ложное самобытие ализарина. При этом, разумеется, не обязательно знать, как это называется.


 Ни один материалист не *верит* в ализарин, он *знает* способ получения ализарина. И именно на повторяемости многими этого способа, на использовании этого ранее неизвестного, он и делает свой вывод.  Как существует ализарин сам по себе, материалиста вообще не интересует, ибо он отвергает существование непреодолимой перегородки между наблюдаемым и наблюдателем.  Ранее цитированный пандита говорил:



> "Материалистическая теория познания, – писал И. Дицген, – сводится к признанию того, что человеческий орган познания не испускает никакого метафизического света, а есть кусок природы, отражающий другие куски природы". Это и есть материалистическая теория отражения в познании человека вечно движущейся и изменяющейся материи, – теория, вызывающая ненависть и ужас, клеветы и извращения всей казенной, профессорской философии.

----------


## Вантус

> Разве так? Выше Вы говорили что, вопрос о чем то кроме дхарм вообще не должен возникать. 
> Теперь же- "ничего нет, кроме дхарм". Это же ответ на вопрос, который Вы час назад не собирались задавать? Нет?


Это всего лишь значит, что в очерченной области нет ничего кроме дхарм. Но Вы опять уходите в сторону. #1122




> И?


 Технические пояснения.

----------


## Вантус

Понимаете разницу между E(b|Инаковость(b, a)=1)[Порождает(b,a)=1] и (b|Инаковость(b, a)=1)[Порождает(b,a)=1], где E - квантор существования?

----------


## До

> Достоверно то что:
> 
>  1. Не противоречит абсолютной истине.
>  2. Не противоречит относительной истине.
>  3. Не противоречит принятому в миру.


Мне вот интересно, допустимо ли признание, что эти три (две) истины могут противоречить?

Если *да*, то ваша система является _софистикой_.
Если *нет*, то апелляция к множеству истин является софистикой.

----------


## До

Мониер: "prasanga-sama m. (in Nya1ya) the sophism that the proof too must be proved Nya1yas."

Прасангасама - софизм (из ньяи - т.е. общеиндийская логика того времени), что нужно доказать само доказательство.

Есть ли такое у прасангиков? Смотрим Мадхьямакаватара-бхашью:




> Поскольку из того, [что] относится к одному потоку бытия и осуществляет порождение, рождаются, а из относящегося к отличному потоку бытия — семени ячменя и т. д., или хотя и относящегося к тому же потоку бытия, но не являющегося осуществляющим порождение, а также из относящегося к последующему моменту относящееся к предшествующему моменту — нет, то [не] придем к возникновению всего из всего.
> 
> [Говорю]. *Это невозможно*. Итак, что [же мы имеем]? «Причиной ростка белого риса является только семя белого риса, а другое — нет. Плодом семени белого риса является только росток белого риса, а другое — нет». Следует спросить у этого, признающего [действительное существование] причины и плода, именно это: «*Почему это является истинным*»?
> 
> Говорят: потому, что видим истинное.
> 
> [Говорю]. Когда *снова спрашиваем: «Почему же видим истинное таким образом*?», то говорят только это: «Поскольку видим истинное, постольку видим истинное». Этот [ответ], *не указывая причину истинности, ни в малейшей степени не может избавить от указанной ошибки*.
> 
> А также, именно эта общепринятая, целиком и полностью несокрушимая, очень распространенная [идея] инаковости препятствует желающему [постичь суть] этого точно так, как она есть. (Донец2004, стр. 100.)


На возражение оппоенентов, что рассматриваются происхождение не всего из всего, а только того, что в одном потоке бытия, Чандракирти говорит - "нет", "это не возможно". Почему? Почему невозможно? По кочану.

Далее переходит к следующему тезису. Если говорят, что "плодом семени белого риса является только росток белого риса, а другое — нет", то надо спрашивать "почему это является истинным" *до посинения*. А затем когда он упирается в очевидность констатируем, что доказать он не может. _Прасанга-сама_? И это стандартный софизм из индийского учебника, т.е. все всё понимают. Nyayaparisista:






> А также, именно эта общепринятая, целиком и *полностью несокрушимая*, очень распространенная [идея] инаковости препятствует желающему [постичь суть] этого точно так, как она есть.


"_Точно так, как она есть_" - какой слог, какой слог. Обратите внимание на "несокрушимая".

----------


## До

Далее Донец переводит:




> А также, именно эта общепринятая, целиком и полностью несокрушимая, очень распространенная [идея] инаковости препятствует желающему [постичь суть] этого точно так, как она есть. Чтобы указать [это], говорится:
> 
> 16) ...подобно тому, как ячмень, кесара, киншука и т. д.
>  Не признаются в качестве осуществителей порождения
>  ростка белого риса, не обладают
>  [Такой] способностью, *не принадлежат к тому же потоку
>  бытия*, непохожи,
>  [Так и] семя белого риса тоже ие является его [причиной] —
> *из-за* инаковости.


Во-первых "не принадлежат к тому же потоку бытия" - как уже признаём такой аргумент?
И самое главное - появилось слово "*из-за*". Кто-то доказывал, что что-то возникает *из-за* инаковости? Какое тонкое передёргивание - абсолютно незаметно.

----------


## Caddy

> Имеете в виду 15-16?


Нет. _Хету_ - производящая причина (например, для ростка - семя); _аламбана_ - опора (при событии, допустим, зрения - то, что видится); _анантара_ - непосредственно предшествующий фактор (например, непосредственно предшествующий акт сознания для события зрения, или состояние семени перед прорастанием); _адхипати_ - преобладающий (осуществляющий) фактор (формулируется так: если одно есть, то и второе будет; для ростка это, например, солнце.)
Вот оппонент считает, что от этих факторов, полагаемых _иными_, возникает другое сущее.
Будут ли какие-нибудь комментарии или возражения относительно позиции оппонента?

----------


## Пилигрим

*Для До:*

1. В отсутствии инаковости под тезисом о происхождении из другого пропадает основание. Либо вы, в таком случае  пытаетесь обосновать безосновательное,  либо вам придется привести другое основание для  происхождения из другого. 
2. Необходимо доказать истинность не доказательства, но истинность того, что вы кладете в основание доказательства. К примеру: Вантус утверждает: «Я вижу красную погремушку» и далее на этом основании строит свои рассуждения, доказательства. Я его спрошу: «Погодите кидаться в рассуждения, давайте в начале разберемся, а истинно ли то что вы видите именно погремушку? То, что вы видите и погремушка это одно и тоже?» Если нет, то нет основания для дальнейших рассуждений, если да то обоснуйте это. Но, похоже он сам не верит в такое, однако принимает в основание своих рассуждений именно то, что он видит.

----------


## Вантус

> Я его спрошу: «Погодите кидаться в рассуждения, давайте в начале разберемся, а истинно ли то что вы видите именно погремушку? То, что вы видите и погремушка это одно и тоже?» Если нет, то нет основания для дальнейших рассуждений, если да то обоснуйте это. Но, похоже он сам не верит в такое, однако принимает в основание своих рассуждений именно то, что он видит.


Я чту бородатого махапандиту, который глаголил:



> Вопрос о том, обладает ли человеческое мышление предметной истинностью, — вовсе не вопрос теории, а практический вопрос. В практике должен доказать человек истинность, т. е. действительность и мощь, посюсторонность своего мышления. Спор о действительности или недействительности мышления, изолирующегося от практики, есть чисто схоластический вопрос.

----------


## Вантус

До похоже пришел к тем же результатам, что и я! А я, выспавшись, решил написать серию поцтов "Ударим нехилым костылем математической логики по ветхому пристанищу тибетских клерикалов"!
Итак, удар костылем №1
Будем обозначать некие события, сущие, дхармы и т.п., называть по вкусу, курсивными малыми латинскими буквами _a, b, c,..._. Множество всех событий обозначим как _D_. Множество всех событий, происходящих в момент времени t0, обозначим как _D_(t0). Определим функцию I[t0]: D→*R*, *R* - множество вещественных чисел, следующим образом I[t0](_a_)=1, если _a_ происходило в момент времени t0, I[t0](_a_)=0 в противном случае. Будем говорить, что _b_ порождает _a_, если (I[t1](_a_)=1)⇒(I[t0](_b_)=1), для некоторых t1≥t0. Назовем _a_ самосущим, если ∀(_b_∈_D_|_b_≠_a_)∀(t0, t1∈*R*|t1≥t0)[¬((I[t1](_a_)=1)⇒(I[t0](_b_)=1))].

Все понятно, все согласны?

----------


## Вантус

Именно на подобное определение самосущего и порождения напирает Чандракирти, хотя тут уже можно видеть, в чем прикол. Кто уже увидел?
Должно быть: будем говорить, что _b_ порождает _a_, если _b_∈_D_[_a_], где _D_[_a_]⊂_D_ - множество причин _a_, _D_[_a_]={_c_1_,c_2,...}, ∀(c∈_D_[_a_])∃(t0≤t1)[I[t1](_a_)=1)⇒(I[t0](_c_)=1)]&(∃(ti∈*R*|ti≤t1)[&i(I[ti](_c_i)=1)⇒(I[t1](_a_)=1)]. Тогда и с самосущими будет проще - самосущим логично будет назвать _a_, такое что D[_a_]={_a_}.

----------


## Вантус

Удар костылем №2.
Так как Чандракирти будет отрицать самосущие _a_1, _a_2, ...? В моем определении они порождают сами себя (по определению) и вполне могут порождать другие, не являющимися самосущими, например, _b_1, D[_b_1]={_a_1, _a_2}. 
Покажите, пожалуйста, о софисты, неустранимую противоречивость изложенной мною системы. Показывать придется без шулерской софистики (ибо нет многозначности, некуда вписывать разные предлоги и переворачивать кванторы незаметно), а пользуясь обычной логикой и терминами системы.

----------


## Вантус

> Будут ли какие-нибудь комментарии или возражения относительно позиции оппонента?


Это все не нужно.

----------


## Вантус

> *Для До:*
> 
> 1. В отсутствии инаковости под тезисом о происхождении из другого пропадает основание. Либо вы, в таком случае  пытаетесь обосновать безосновательное,  либо вам придется привести другое основание для  происхождения из другого.


Это что за зверь такой - "основание тезиса"? Вы тут спорите не с умнейшими геше, мудрее которых лишь только яйца, а с обычным доцентом-математиком. Что у Вас такое "отсутствие инаковости"? Мы ничего такого не утверждали.

----------


## Антип Байда

[QUOTE=Вантус;437299]


> Так ведь оппонент не дебил, чтоб утверждать - возникает от *любого* иного. Или Чандракирти спорил с дебилами? Оппонент утверждает - происходит от некоторых (не любых) иных.


Тогда почему самосущему зерну не произоити от самосущего огня? Самосущий огонь- некоторое иное.
Кстати, вы же помните, что отрицается только самосущее?



> Ни один материалист не *верит* в ализарин, он *знает* способ получения ализарина.


Нет, не помните)

----------


## Антип Байда

Да, кстати,  логичнее было бы сначала выразить самосущее, и просто сущее математическими методами, узреть разницу, а потом уже устраивать всесокрушающую лавину из костылей, верно?

----------


## Caddy

> Это все не нужно.


Что не нужно? Изучать мадхьямаку и праджня-парамитские сутры? Да, я согласна, в этом у многих нет никакой нужды.

----------


## Вантус

> Да, кстати,  логичнее было бы сначала выразить самосущее, и просто сущее математическими методами, узреть разницу, а потом уже устраивать всесокрушающую лавину из костылей, верно?


Так выразил же, см. #1138 - #1140.

----------


## Вантус

> Сообщение от Вантус
> 
> 
> Тогда почему самосущему зерну не произоити от самосущего огня? Самосущий огонь- некоторое иное.


На геше тренируйтесь. Самосущий огонь некоторое иное, причем не то иное, от которого происходит самосущее зерно. К примеру, я не могу есть кал, но могу есть *некоторую иную* пищу. Доски - *некоторая иная пища*, термиты ее едят. Следовательно, я могу есть доски (некоторую иную пищу)? Это Вы мне хотите сказать? Не жульничайте с кванторами. Есть непустое множество иной пищи, с числом элементов более 1. Существуют представители представители этого множества, которые я могу есть. Из этого не следует, что для любого представителя множества другой пищи верно, что я могу его есть. Существует представитель этого множества, который я могу есть, например, хлеб. Далее - кончайте софизмы, см. #1138 - #1140. По существу, *некоторое иное* - связаная (квантором) переменная, а Вы обращаетесь с ней как со свободным термином. Как не стыдно?


> Кстати, вы же помните, что отрицается только самосущее?


Тут без разницы, логические ошибки в самом процессе отрицания у Чандракирти. Отрицайте самосущее, как я его описал в #1138 - #1140, на здоровье.



> Нет, не помните)


Я разве что-то говорил, про то, что я помню?

----------


## Вантус

> Что не нужно? Изучать мадхьямаку и праджня-парамитские сутры? Да, я согласна, в этом у многих нет никакой нужды.


Для показывания несостоятельности "доказательства" Чандракирти приведенных Вами усложнений не нужно. Это какие-то понятия адски древней логики, которые мне, владеющему логикой современной, на данный момент не требуются.

----------


## Caddy

Это не усложнения. Все очень-очень просто, это те самые не-любые иные факторы (_пратьяи_), от которых происходит сущее, выраженные в философских терминах, принятых в абхидхарме. Мы же здесь не математикой занимаемся, а философией все-таки  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

> Это не усложнения. Все очень-очень просто, это те самые не-любые иные факторы (_пратьяи_), от которых происходит сущее, выраженные в философских терминах, принятых в абхидхарме. Мы же здесь не математикой занимаемся, а философией все-таки


А я здесь тоже философией занимаюсь, только изложенной в таком виде, что к ней нельзя применять софизмы без риска немедленно быть пойманным за руку. Что такое "не-любые иные" мне не известно. Эти элементы, повторюсь, в настоящем исследовании "доказательства" Чандракирти не нужны.

----------


## Вантус

Caddy, Вам понятно, что написано в #1138 - #1140?

----------


## Caddy

Нет, конечно  :Smilie:  Зато мне в достаточной степени понятны рассуждения Мула-мадхьямака-карика и что из них следует. Для меня (и моих целей) это очень важно.

----------


## Вантус

> Нет, конечно  Зато мне в достаточной степени понятны рассуждения Мула-мадхьямака-карика и что из них следует. Для меня (и моих целей) это очень важно.


Так вот, мне понятны рассуждения этой самой Мула-мадхьямака-карика, и также ясно понятно то, что они не верны. Любой человек, изучавший современную логику, может прочитать и повторить мои рассуждения и прийти к тому же выводу. О характере логической ошибки я уже писал выше (#1147, #1122 - обычным языком, #1138 - #1140 - полуформально).

Подытожу. Нормальных, основанных на логике, возражений не последовало. Трактат Чандракирти - памятник древней философии, содержащий многочисленные логические ошибки и ничего не доказывающий в силу этого. Ч.т.д.

*Из того, что существует x, такой что верно A(x), не следует, что для любого х верно А(х).
Не следует даже, что существует y, отличный от x, такой что верно A(y).*
A(x) означает здесь любое высказывание, содержащее x как переменную, например, *A(x) = (рис происходит от x и x является иным чем рис)*.
Чандракирти, видимо, делал вид, что не знал этого. Или и вправду не знал в силу неразвитости науки и использования примитивной логики.

----------


## Вантус

Из того, что у *чего-то* существует *причина*, отличная от этого *чего-то*, не следует что любое *чего-то*, отличное от предыдущего *чего-то*, является той самой *причиной*.
Предлагаю сдать Чандракирти на свалку истории.

----------


## Вантус

Решил переформулировать поцт #1153 для фанов Чандракирти, а то вдруг не поймут, или сделают вид, что не поняли.
*Из того, что существует y, существует x, отличный от y, такой что верно A(x,y),
не следует, что для любого х и для любого y, отличного от x, верно А(х,y).
Не следует, что для любого х существует y, отличный от x, такой что верно А(х,y).
Не следует, что существует х, такой что для любого y, отличного от x, верно А(х,y).
Не следует даже, что существуют a и b, отличный от x и y соответственно, такие что верно A(a,b).*
Здесь A(x,y) - любое суждение об x и y, например *A(x,y) = (x происходит от y).*

----------


## До

> Из того, что у *чего-то* существует *причина*, отличная от этого *чего-то*, не следует что любое *чего-то*, отличное от предыдущего *чего-то*, является той самой *причиной*.
> Предлагаю сдать Чандракирти на свалку истории.


Я думаю надо делать так:

1. Вот утверждение Чандракирти "...".
2. Вот его правильная переформулировка на современный язык "...". В одном посте.

А так как вы пишете правильно, но нет оригниального утверждения, то легко проигнорировать ваш пост так как "может быть Чандракирти так не писал". Надо делать поправку на поверхностность мышления оппонентов.

----------

Won Soeng (22.11.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Все возникает из одного ума. Все дхармы, сразу со всеми дхармами зависимости, дхармами упорядоченности, дхармами организованности. Ни одна дхарма не возникает из другой. Ни одна дхарма не является другой дхармой, и ни одна дхарма не отлична ни от какой другой дхармы. Природа всех дхарм и всех совокупностей дхарм - пустота.

Но это нельзя доказать логически. И это нельзя опровергнуть логически. Логика оперирует различиями и обобщениями. Если не делать различений, то нет одного и другого. Если не делать обобщений, то нет возникновения и прекращения. 

В это можно поверить и это можно повторять. Но вера и проповедь не дают ответа на вопрос: откуда возникает один ум?

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Удар костылем №2.
> Так как Чандракирти будет отрицать самосущие _a_1, _a_2, ...? В моем определении они порождают сами себя (по определению) и вполне могут порождать другие, не являющимися самосущими, например, _b_1, D[_b_1]={_a_1, _a_2}. 
> Покажите, пожалуйста, о софисты, неустранимую противоречивость изложенной мною системы. Показывать придется без шулерской софистики (ибо нет многозначности, некуда вписывать разные предлоги и переворачивать кванторы незаметно), а пользуясь обычной логикой и терминами системы.


Во-первых вы говорите, что есть явления, которые происходят из себя. Но Чандакирти недоумевает, что это может значить? Если нечто уже есть, зачем ему происходить?

Во-вторых, Чандакирти просит дать определение "другому", раз уж мы говорим "присхождение из другого", а вы это не делаете. Вы просто пишете а!=b. Но что это значит?

А вообще, матлогика и анализ философов индии - это несколько разные вещи. Матлогика - это формализм, инструмент для упорядочивания мат. теорий и моделей. В "реальном" мире применение мат.моделей ограниченно, поэтому есть разные матлогики. Чандакирти же и его опонненты, с помощью своего анализа пытались установить, как оно есть на самом деле.

----------

Won Soeng (23.11.2011)

----------


## До

> 1. В отсутствии инаковости под тезисом о происхождении из другого пропадает основание. Либо вы, в таком случае  пытаетесь обосновать безосновательное,  либо вам придется привести другое основание для  происхождения из другого.


Инаковость не отсутствует.

Обратите внимание, что сам Чандракирти признал неопровержимость происхождения от другого. "[Ц]еликом и полностью _несокрушимая_". Сам признался, что проиграл в споре. Кого-нибудь это взволновало из читающих?




> 2. Необходимо доказать истинность не доказательства, но истинность того, что вы кладете в основание доказательства. К примеру: Вантус утверждает: «Я вижу красную погремушку» и далее на этом основании строит свои рассуждения, доказательства. Я его спрошу: «Погодите кидаться в рассуждения, давайте в начале разберемся, а истинно ли то что вы видите именно погремушку? То, что вы видите и погремушка это одно и тоже?» Если нет, то нет основания для дальнейших рассуждений, если да то обоснуйте это. Но, похоже он сам не верит в такое, однако принимает в основание своих рассуждений именно то, что он видит.


Это вы мне рассказываете как софизм _прасангасама_ работает? Я привел скан цитаты из индийского учебника, там же есть и совет как на него возражать.

----------


## До

> Во-первых вы говорите, что есть явления, которые происходят из себя. Но Чандакирти недоумевает, что это может значить? Если нечто уже есть, зачем ему происходить?


Можно и на это возразить. Происхождение из себя значит поддержание собственного существования. Нужно оно затем, чтоб не разрушиться. Например, материя происходит только от материи.




> Во-вторых, Чандакирти просит дать определение "другому", раз уж мы говорим "присхождение из другого", а вы это не делаете. Вы просто пишете а!=b. Но что это значит?


Раз Чандракирти признал постановку вопроса о происхождении от себя или от другого, то нового определения давать не нужно. Если он сначала отрицает другое, а потом просит его определение, то это ещё смешнее.

"а!=b" _а_ не тождественно _б_.

----------


## Won Soeng

До, прошу прощения. Но что значит "материя происходит"? Неважно даже от чего. Что это значит вообще? Вы можете указать на происхождение материи?
Ну и, классический аргумент патриархов. Все вещи возникают из одного ума. Ум и вещи - одно и то же или разное? Я не буду здесь приводить обуславливающие ум ограничения о 30 ударах в любом случае, хотя в них и заключено указание на ответ. Поэтому прошу этот аргумент отнести в данной дискуссии к разряду риторических вопросов.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## До

> До, прошу прощения. Но что значит "материя происходит"? Неважно даже от чего. Что это значит вообще? Вы можете указать на происхождение материи?


"Происхождение из себя значит поддержание собственного существования."

----------


## Won Soeng

До, простите еще раз мою неугомонность, но все же. Я задал вопрос не о происхождении из себя или поддержании собственного существования. Вы привели пример, который на мой взгляд - невероятен (а других примеров происхождения признака из себя я так же не знаю). Вы написали, что материя происходит из материи. Я же не стал бы говорить вообще о каком бы то ни было происхождении материи. Поэтому и спросил Вас: что значит "материя происходит"?

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## До

> До, простите еще раз мою неугомонность, но все же. Я задал вопрос не о происхождении из себя или поддержании собственного существования. Вы привели пример, который на мой взгляд - невероятен (а других примеров происхождения признака из себя я так же не знаю). Вы написали, что материя происходит из материи. Я же не стал бы говорить вообще о каком бы то ни было происхождении материи. Поэтому и спросил Вас: что значит "материя происходит"?


"Происхождение из себя [материи] значит поддержание собственного существования [материи]."

----------


## Вантус

> Я думаю надо делать так:
> 
> 1. Вот утверждение Чандракирти "...".
> 2. Вот его правильная переформулировка на современный язык "...". В одном посте.
> 
> А так как вы пишете правильно, но нет оригниального утверждения, то легко проигнорировать ваш пост так как "может быть Чандракирти так не писал". Надо делать поправку на поверхностность мышления оппонентов.


С удовольствием. Введение в мадхьямику, с. 100.



> [Говорю]. Это невозможно. Итак, что [же мы имеем]? «Причиной ростка белого риса является только семя белого риса, а другое — нет. Плодом семени белого риса является только росток белого риса, а другое — нет».


Для некоторого _x_ (например, у оппонента Чандракирти ростка белого риса) существует отличный от него _y_ (например, у о. Ч. семя белого риса), такой что _y_ является причиной _x_ и неверно, что существует _z_, отличный от _х_ (для о. Ч. - другое, чем росток белого риса), такой что _y_ является причиной _z_.(1)



> Следует спросить у этого, признающего [действительное существование] причины и плода, именно это: «Почему это является истинным»?


Почему существует _y_=_y_0, такой что _y_0 является причиной _x_ и неверно, что существует _z_, отличный от _х_ (для о. Ч. - другое, чем росток белого риса), такой что _y_0 является причиной _z_?



> Говорят: потому, что видим истинное.


Потому, что выбрав _x_=росток белого риса, _y_=зерно белого риса и подставив эти значения переменных в (1), получим тождественно истинное выражение.



> [Говорю]. Когда снова спрашиваем: «Почему же видим истинное таким образом?»,


Почему верно, что тождественно истинное выражение истинно?



> то говорят только это: «Поскольку видим истинное, постольку видим истинное».


Потому что тождественно истинное выражение истинно по определению.



> Этот [ответ], не указывая причину истинности, ни в малейшей степени не может избавить от указанной ошибки.


Так как истинность истинного не указывает причину истинности, то она ни в малейшей степени не доказывает истинность того, что для некоторого _x_ (например, у оппонента Чандракирти ростка белого риса) существует отличный от него _y_ (например, у о. Ч. семя белого риса), такой что _y_ является причиной _x_ и неверно, что существует _z_, отличный от _х_ (для о. Ч. - другое, чем росток белого риса), такой что _y_ является причиной _z_.

Браво, Чандракирти! Я буду хранить анекдот про истинность истинного, не указывающую причину истины и не доказывающую поэтому истинного в своей копилке софизмов, наряду со знаменитым «Что ты не терял, то имеешь. Рога ты не терял. Значит, у тебя рога», приписываемым махапандиту Эвбулиду. Вот она, прасанга-сама, во всей красе. Продолжать или хватит?

Почитаешь Чандракирти, да и задумаешься - почему 1=1 - истинное высказывание, а он ведь именно это спрашивает, почему истина является истинной.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (23.11.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Происхождение из себя [материи] значит поддержание собственного существования [материи]."


Не могли бы Вы привести конкретный пример?

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

Фаны Чадракирти, а из истинного следует истинное? Из того, что некоторое высказывание истинно, следует ли то, что это высказывание истинно? Чандракирти вам говорит - конечно нет! И ученейшие геше, выделывая разные коленца, приседая и махая руками (что по неизвестной причине считается диспутом) тоже советуют вам - конечно нет!

----------


## Вантус

BTR,
Вам же уже привели пример - материя материалистов типа Энгельса.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вантус, никакого анекдота. Вы сделали подмену "вижу истинное" как тождественность, поэтому конечно же вопрос об недоказанности истинности видения у Вас превращается в вопрос истинности (априорной) тождественности. Но вопрос не об истинности истинного. А об истинности "вижу истинное", то есть - претензия к необоснованности, сомнительности принятия истинности видения. 

Математика здесь не поможет. Следует ясно понимать, что логика вынуждена принимать воспринимаемое чувствами истинным, иначе логике не на что опереться. Однако, это не значит (согласно тому же Гёделю), что логика способна доказать истинность восприятия (т.е. что восприятие не является системной ошибкой). И, рассуждая логически, Вы никогда не выйдете за пределы заданного императива.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR,
> Вам же уже привели пример - материя материалистов типа Энгельса.


Я же спросил - как происходит материя? Укажите момент - происхождения материи. Как это можно указать? Материи не было и материя появилась. Если материи не было, как она могла появиться из материи? Если материя была, как можно утверждать появление материи?

Вы будете вынуждены спуститься в частности (одна материя, другая материя), чтобы появился смысл. Но категория "самоподдержания" - ущербна, поскольку не окончательна и требует более тщательного рассмотрения множества аспектов более частных и более общих категорий.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Фаны Чадракирти, а из истинного следует истинное? Из того, что некоторое высказывание истинно, следует ли то, что это высказывание истинно? Чандракирти вам говорит - конечно нет! И ученейшие геше, выделывая разные коленца, приседая и махая руками (что по неизвестной причине считается диспутом) тоже советуют вам - конечно нет!


Я вовсе не фан Чандракирти, даже не могу сказать, что помню, чтобы читал что-то из его работ (несомненно, что-то читал - но бессистемно).

Тем не менее, вопрос следования - это категория логики. И в категориях логики под истинным понимается суждение, а не реальность. Но в буддизме не обсуждаются истинные суждения, насколько мне известно. Весь сыр бор именно о реальности - что истинно, а что является интерпретацией чего-то другого (то есть, может быть сведено к чему-то другому). И под истиной в буддизме понимается исключительно пустота. Или, если говорить об учении старцев - татхагата.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## До

> Не могли бы Вы привести конкретный пример?


Это же и есть пример "материя происходит от материи и не от иного".

Другой пример: "(во время жизни) человек происходит от человека, т.е. сам от себя, другими словами человек себя _самовоспроизводит_". "Общество происходит от общества (самовоспроизводит)". Дроны Фон Неймана себя самовспроизводят. И т.д.

----------

Won Soeng (23.11.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

До, спасибо, так звучит гораздо конкретнее. 
Но собственно, проблема здесь как раз в том, что человек (как вид) не происходит от человека (как вида). Вид "человек" происходит от других причин. Человек (экземпляр) происходит от человека (другого экземпляра). И так далее по остальным примерам (которые, конечно же, не охватывают все разновидности категории "материя")

То есть в данном случае вопрос не идет о происхождении, а только о воспроизводстве (не самопроизводстве). 
Строго говоря, Вы утрировали, что и хотелось Вам показать.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## До

> Я же спросил - как происходит материя? Укажите момент - происхождения материи. Как это можно указать? Материи не было и материя появилась. Если материи не было, как она могла появиться из материи? Если материя была, как можно утверждать появление материи?


А, так бы сразу и спросили. На это есть ответ:

 "Происхождение из себя _значит_ *поддержание собственного существования*." 




> Вы будете вынуждены спуститься в частности (одна материя, другая материя), чтобы появился смысл. Но категория "самоподдержания" - ущербна, поскольку не окончательна и требует более тщательного рассмотрения множества аспектов более частных и более общих категорий.


Я дал такое определение происхождения из себя - поддержание... собственного... существования.

----------


## Won Soeng

Но дело даже не в этом. Как Вы можете убедиться в том, что обнаруживаете одно? Нужно обнаружить одно, еще раз обнаружить и сказать, это то же, что одно или нет (другое). 
Ум обнаруживает что-то, желая нечто обнаружить, движимый неведением. При этом происходит обособление обнаруженного от остального, то есть, порождается новое неведение.
Когда что-то обнаруживается, ум сравнивает это с желаемым, оценивает. Достаточно ли сходства для удовлетворения желания? 

То есть, все происходит от ума, и одно, и другое, и их зависимости, как причинно-следственные, так и онтологические. Вся логика возникает как онтология, все из того же одного ума. 
И сам ум при этом возникает как совокупность всего возникающего.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## До

> До, спасибо, так звучит гораздо конкретнее.


 :Confused: 




> Но собственно, проблема здесь как раз в том, что человек (как вид) не происходит от человека (как вида).


Во-первых я говорил не про вид, а про человека во время жизни (т.е. момент рождения исключил специально для вас).




> Вид "человек" происходит от других причин.


От обезьяны?




> Человек (экземпляр) происходит от человека (другого экземпляра).


В течении жизни он происходит от самого себя = самовоспроизводится. "Нужно оно затем, чтоб не разрушиться."




> И так далее по остальным примерам (которые, конечно же, не охватывают все разновидности категории "материя")


По остальным так же не понятым вами примерам?




> То есть в данном случае вопрос не идет о происхождении, а только о воспроизводстве (не самопроизводстве).


Речт идёт о самовоспроизводстве.




> Строго говоря, Вы утрировали, что и хотелось Вам показать.


А что мне хотелось показать?

ps. Чтоб сэкономить количество постов:




> Но дело даже не в этом. Как Вы можете убедиться в том, что обнаруживаете одно? Нужно обнаружить одно, еще раз обнаружить и сказать, это то же, что одно или нет (другое).


Какие проблемы это сделать?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А, так бы сразу и спросили. На это есть ответ:
> 
>  "Происхождение из себя _значит_ *поддержание собственного существования*." 
> 
> 
> 
> Я дал такое определение происхождения из себя - поддержание... собственного... существования.


Хорошо, продолжим. Как Вы понимаете слово "происхождение"? Что это значит? Есть ли какое-то другое происхождение, кроме "происхождение из себя значит поддержание собственного существования"?
Можете ли Вы привести контрпример?

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

> А об истинности "вижу истинное", то есть - претензия к необоснованности, сомнительности принятия истинности видения.


Это не так. Чандракирти как бы материалист. Он как бы не отвергает верность непосредственного (чувственного) восприятия и умозаключения. И даже Дхармакирти с его комментаторами как бы считали, что "Правильное познание – это познание, лишенное несогласованности [с практикой] (ависамвадака)...Поэтому правильное познание есть представление реальной вещи (васту) как способной подвергаться целесообразному действию" (Ньяя-бинду).



> Математика здесь не поможет. Следует ясно понимать, что логика вынуждена принимать воспринимаемое чувствами истинным, иначе логике не на что опереться.


Логика вполне строит формальные системы с формализованными понятиями "истина" и "ложь", с помощью самоописывающих языков.



> Однако, это не значит (согласно тому же Гёделю), что логика способна доказать истинность восприятия (т.е. что восприятие не является системной ошибкой). И, рассуждая логически, Вы никогда не выйдете за пределы заданного императива.


Оставьте Геделя в покое, коль не знаете, с какой стороны за него держаться. Теорема Геделя - об арифметике Пеано, а не о логике вообще. Странный результат там появляется из-за бесконечности числа аксиом этой арифметики.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Фаны Чадракирти, а из истинного следует истинное? Из того, что некоторое высказывание истинно, следует ли то, что это высказывание истинно?


Конечно, нет.
Высказывание вообще не может быть истинным, а только достоверным.
Но если вы не желаете отличать достоверное от истинного, вряд ли имеет смысл это обсуждать. Это просто такой выбор.

----------

Won Soeng (23.11.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

До, возьму ключевой тезис, с которым не согласен 



> В течении жизни он [человек] происходит от самого себя = самовоспроизводится. "Нужно оно затем, чтоб не разрушиться."


Человек представляет собой сложную конструкцию. Поэтому заявление "происходит от самого себя" - является полностью абстрактным. Человек не исчезает во время жизни и не появляется снова. Зачем говорить (лишнее) о происхождении от самого себя?

Иначе говоря, подобное говорить - все равно что ничего не говорить. Это ничего не доказывает, ничего не опровергает, не дает никакого нового знания, не прекращает никакое старое знание. Комбинация слов, максимум - услаждение взгляда или слуха. 




> По остальным так же не понятым вами примерам?


Попробуйте объяснить. Не повторять снова одно и то же, а объяснить, как Вы делаете такой вывод. Я полагаю, что прекрасно понял примеры и вижу их произвольность и неприменимость к дискуссии о происхождении. И что же, на Ваш взгляд, я не понимаю?

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это не так. Чандракирти как бы материалист. Он как бы не отвергает верность непосредственного (чувственного) восприятия и умозаключения.


Как бы нет.
Не материалист.
Будь он материалист, он бы как раз утверждал происхождение из другого, а именно - чувственно воспринимаемого из атомов. Как вайбхашики.

----------

Won Soeng (23.11.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> ps. Чтоб сэкономить количество постов:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Сообщение от BTR  
> Но дело даже не в этом. Как Вы можете убедиться в том, что обнаруживаете одно? Нужно обнаружить одно, еще раз обнаружить и сказать, это то же, что одно или нет (другое).
> ...


Проблем нет, так и происходит. Но это не происходит в точности. Различение изменчиво. Поэтому нельзя сказать, что различенное - истинно. Можно сказать лишь об интерпретации истины.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это не так. Чандракирти как бы материалист. Он как бы не отвергает верность непосредственного (чувственного) восприятия и умозаключения. И Дхармакирти с его комментаторами как бы считали, что "Правильное познание – это познание, лишенное несогласованности [с практикой] (ависамвадака)...Поэтому правильное познание есть представление
> реальной вещи (васту) как способной подвергаться целесообразному действию" (Ньяя-бинду).


Прошу прощения, а причем здесь аргумент "Чандракирти как бы материалист" к утверждение "Это не так"?
Вы возразили на то, что процитировали мое утверждение 


> А об истинности "вижу истинное", то есть - претензия к необоснованности, сомнительности принятия истинности видения.


Разве это зависит от того, материалист Чандракирти или кто-то другой или не материалист?

Ну и что касается "васту" и целесообразному действию. 
В дзен это называется "просто как это". Колокольчик звенит, вода прохладная, солнце согревает. Казалось бы, чем это отличается от обычного восприятия? 

Тем что здесь нет утверждения истинности всего этого. Мы можем видеть и знаем значение этого, функцию. Но не цепляемся за это, не стремимся к использованию, не создаем, не разрушаем, не пренебрегаем этим. Потому что нет цепляющегося. 

Но все это вовсе не значит, что следует тем самым признать реальность существования всех этих вещей в абсолютном смысле. В смысле независимости от ума.

----------

Caddy (23.11.2011), Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

> Хорошо, продолжим. Как Вы понимаете слово "происхождение"? Что это значит? Есть ли какое-то другое происхождение, кроме "происхождение из себя значит поддержание собственного существования"?
> Можете ли Вы привести контрпример?


#1139

----------


## Won Soeng

Вантус, давайте без математики, это совершенно неподходящий способ абстракции, упускающий самое важное в обсуждении. К тому же, вопрос был задан До, поскольку это он отвечает на мой вопрос о происхождении повторением фразы целиком. Мне бы хотелось увидеть оперирование словом "происхождение" в других фразах.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

> Прошу прощения, а причем здесь аргумент "Чандракирти как бы материалист" к утверждение "Это не так"?


Если б он был солипсистом, то он мог бы выкрутится, что то, что видно как истинное здоровым органом чувств - не истинно, так как видимое является продуктом фантазий и не имеет реальности. Но он признает чувственное восприятие и умозаключение как верное познание. А Дхармакирти с очень бородатым пандитом и лысым царем-пандитом подучают меня, что истинность воспринимаемого проверяется через возможность целенаправленно изменять воспринимаемое и другие воспринимаемые с помощью этого воспринимаемого.

----------


## До

> Хорошо, продолжим. Как Вы понимаете слово "происхождение"? Что это значит? Есть ли какое-то другое происхождение, кроме "происхождение из себя значит поддержание собственного существования"?
> Можете ли Вы привести контрпример?


Контрпример против чего? Пример я уже приводил - материя. Так как мне приходится давать вам одни и те же ответы - просто перечитывайте мои посты пока вам всё не станет ясно.




> Высказывание вообще не может быть истинным, а только достоверным. Но если вы не желаете отличать достоверное от истинного, вряд ли имеет смысл это обсуждать. Это просто такой выбор.


 :Confused:   :EEK!: 




> Иначе говоря, подобное говорить - все равно что ничего не говорить. Это ничего не доказывает, ничего не опровергает, не дает никакого нового знания, не прекращает никакое старое знание. Комбинация слов, максимум - услаждение взгляда или слуха.


Есть такое мнение, что предметы определённой природы производят только предметы определённой природы, а другой не могут. Например, _благое_ производит только _благое_. (Благое поведение, благое рождение.)

----------


## Вантус

> Конечно, нет.
> Высказывание вообще не может быть истинным, а только достоверным.
> Но если вы не желаете отличать достоверное от истинного, вряд ли имеет смысл это обсуждать. Это просто такой выбор.


Бис! Бис! Софисты отаке! Так в чем разница истинного от достоверного? Чандракирти отличал истинное от достоверного?

----------


## Won Soeng

Вантус, Вы упускаете, что речь идет как минимум о трех уровнях понимания реальности. Третий очень похож на первый. Очень похож, но не он. 
Первый уровень понимания: "я вижу, я слышу, я ощущаю, я обоняю, я чувствую вкус, я думаю". Этот уровень полон "я". Он различает в целях "я" - по причине желания, жажды, устремления к наслаждению, избегания дискомфорта, игнорирование скучного, нейтрального.
Второй уровень понимания: "нет я, нет того, что я вижу, нет того, что я слышу, нет того, что я обоняю, нет того, что я чувствую, нет моих мыслей"
Третий уровень понимания: "это - видимое, это - слышимое, это - ощущаемое, это - запах, это - вкус, это - мысль"

Понимание первого уровня - изменчивое, нечеткое, превратное, искаженное желаниями, неполное, ограниченное. Обычный человек.
Понимание второго уровня - пустотное, неизменное, ничем не запятнанное. Нирвана, пустота. 
Понимание третьего уровня - необусловленное, таковое, свободное, неискаженное, полное. Татхагата, аннутара самьяк самбодхи.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

Речь не о том. Речь о том, что Чандракирти - обычный софист, вроде греческих софистов.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Есть такое мнение, что предметы определённой природы производят только предметы определённой природы, а другой не могут. Например, благое производит только благое. (Благое поведение, благое рождение.)


Это правильное мнение, но оно совсем не обозначает истинности (реальности) каких бы то ни было предметов. Все предметы существуют (обнаруживаются существующими, распознаются) по причине возникшей жажды. Жажда может быть обнаружена, возникновение всех предметов может быть обнаружено - это истина, истинная реальность, видение татхагаты.

Критикуется же представление о том, что есть нечто реальное, отличное от ума, имеющее иную реальность, чем ум (сансара). Что нечто реально, за пределами взаимозависимого возникновения всех феноменов ума, что нечто имеет какую-то особую природу, чем все дхармы, что нечто имеет иной принцип возникновения, чем взаимозависимое возникновение.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Речь не о том. Речь о том, что Чандракирти - обычный софист, вроде греческих софистов.


Я не знаю ничего о Чандракирти и не могу ни согласиться, ни возразить. Однако в том, что Вы привели как рассуждение Чандракирти - я наблюдаю совершенно справедливую критику его оппонента.
Иначе говоря, "происхождение" - такая же дхарма, как "росток" или "зерно". И все три дхармы возникают в одном уме, не являясь чем бы то ни было другим, не имея никакой другой реальности, чем ум.
Поэтому я и спрашиваю: что такое "происхождение"? Как обнаружить "происхождение"? Как сказать - "это - происхождение"?
Когда ответ на этот вопрос рассматривается в деталях, показывается заблуждение в реальности происхождения. Показывается, что природа всех дхарм - пустота, а причина их возникновения - неудовлетворенность+жажда+неведение.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

BTR, какое это имеет отношение к тому, что Чандракирти - обычный софист?
Про то, что Вы написали, есть куча всего, и у материалистов (подобное у лысого панди..., тьфу, Ленина можно прочитать), и у идеалистов, например феноменологов. И без софизмов.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Бис! Бис! Софисты отаке! Так в чем разница истинного от достоверного? Чандракирти отличал истинное от достоверного?


Истинное - в понимании буддийских философов (с моей точки зрения, конечно!) - это Дхарма. Истинная реальность, таковость. 
Достоверное - это суждение, не противоречащее Дхарме, не содержащее заблуждений. 

Насчет Чандракирти - не знаю. Но судя по его рассуждению (по самому факту подобного рассуждения) склонен считать, что он обладает реализацией татхагаты.

Более того, если, как написал До, Чандракирти в итоге признал поражение, это значит, что он освоил вполне третий уровень сознания (таковость), простите за подобное модерновое выражение...

Собственно, сама такая дискуссия порождается попытками постижения таковости, ПОСЛЕ достижения второго уровня сознания (нирваны), связанного с освобождением от обычного, обособленного сознания.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

> Иначе говоря, "происхождение" - такая же дхарма, как "росток" или "зерно". И все три дхармы возникают в одном уме, не являясь чем бы то ни было другим, не имея никакой другой реальности, чем ум.


Чандракирти этого не пишет. Он отрицает алаявиджняну.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чандракирти этого не пишет. Он отрицает алаявиджняну.


Увы, я не знаток всех этих дискуссий. Однако, я бы еще оставил возможность того, что Чандракирти отрицает неправильную интерпретацию таковости в качестве представлений об алаявиджняне.
Обыденный уровень сознания, и освобождение от него, но неосвобождение от привязанности к пустоте вполне может породить споры об алаявиджняне (об обыденных представлениях об алаявиджняне, как о некой субстанции, или механизме, необусловленном одним умом)

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Бис! Бис! Софисты отаке! Так в чем разница истинного от достоверного? Чандракирти отличал истинное от достоверного?


Вообще-то это цель махаяны - отличать истинное от достоверного.
Беда ваша в том, что вы вырываете рассуждение из контекста. А оно у Чандракирти приводится как составная часть объяснения того, как сознание проходит по 10 бхуми к восприятию Будды.
Будда воспринимает истинно, а вы (или я) - лишь достоверно. Да и то не всегда.

----------

Caddy (23.11.2011), Won Soeng (23.11.2011)

----------


## Вантус

> Вообще-то это цель махаяны - отличать истинное от достоверного.
> Беда ваша в том, что вы вырываете рассуждение из контекста. А оно у Чандракирти приводится как составная часть объяснения того, как сознание проходит по 10 бхуми к восприятию Будды.
> Будда воспринимает истинно, а вы (или я) - лишь достоверно. Да и то не всегда.


Ооооо... Я должен погрузиться в священный трепет и на этом основании поверить в софизмы Чандракирти? Цель махаяны так Чандракирти формулировал? Или кто?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вообще-то это цель махаяны - отличать истинное от достоверного.
> Беда ваша в том, что вы вырываете рассуждение из контекста. А оно у Чандракирти приводится как составная часть объяснения того, как сознание проходит по 10 бхуми к восприятию Будды.
> Будда воспринимает истинно, а вы (или я) - лишь достоверно. Да и то не всегда.


Не только махаяны. В сутрах палийского канона это так же прослеживается в обсуждениях татхагаты. Я не знаток сутр, не запоминаю их, и могу ошибаться в том, где это приводится, но не сомневаюсь, что это именно так. По крайней мере в сутре, где говорится, что монаха, заявившего об окончании святой жизни нужно распросить, как раз есть об этом. Татхагата может видеть все формы, слышать звуки и т.п., но не цепляется за них. Татхагата и есть ум Будды.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021), Сергей Хос (23.11.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ооооо... Я должен погрузиться в священный трепет и на этом основании поверить в софизмы Чандракирти? Цель махаяны так Чандракирти формулировал? Или кто?


Не могли бы Вы процитировать здесь софизмы Чандракирти, которые компрометируют, на Ваш взгляд, его понимание? Я, не очень понимаю, чем так плохо быть софистом, наверное потому, что не изучал греческих софистов и не слишком понимаю о чем речь. Но греческие софисты и софистика меня интересуют мало, а ошибки Чандракирти я бы с удовольствием рассмотрел без пристрастий и ярлыков.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

> Не только махаяны.


Васубандху, АКБ 1-3



> Помимо различения дхарм нет [другого] радикального
> средства для устранения аффектов, а именно из-за
> аффектов живые существа странствуют в этом океане
> бытия; поэтому [Абхидхарма] и была изложена [Учителем] —
> так утверждают [вайбхашики].

----------

Won Soeng (23.11.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Васубандху, АКБ 1-3


В Палийском Каноне это же изложено в махасатипаттхана сутте.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ооооо... Я должен погрузиться в священный трепет


Да нет, не обязательно в священный.
Просто ваши "опровержения" с подключением аппарата матлогики похожи на... чему бы их уподобить?
Ну это примерно как если бы обезьяна стала объяснять, что ей матлогика нафик не нужна, потому что кокосы она и так добудет.

----------


## Вантус

> Да нет, не обязательно в священный.
> Просто ваши "опровержения" с подключением аппарата матлогики похожи на... чему бы их уподобить?
> Ну это примерно как если бы обезьяна стала объяснять, что ей матлогика нафик не нужна, потому что кокосы она и так добудет.


Когда кончаются аргументы ad rem, начинаются аргументы ad hominem и credo quia absurdum. С проигрышем Вас.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот, собственно, текст шестой главы введения в срединный путь с 7 по 21 карику.




> 7) [Несуществование сущности — Я дхарм] 
> [Исследование причинности] 
> 
> Учитель [Нагарджуна] в начале «Мадхьямика-шастры» выдвигает [тезисы]: 
> Из себя — нет, из другого — нет, 
> Из двух — нет, без причины — нет. 
> Не существует рождение вещей — 
> Каких-либо, где-либо, а также когда-либо. 
> «Когда-либо» — означает «[даже] изредка». Словом «где-либо» [или «в чем-либо»] обозначается место, время и философская система13. Слово «какие-либо» обозначает внешние и внутренние вещи. Поэтому [все это] следует соединить так: «Внешние [и] внутренние вещи не могут иметь рождения из себя ни в каком месте, времени и философской системе». [Сло- 
> ...

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну, даже не знаю. Прочитал внимательно. Весьма логично рассматриваются разные возможные возражения оппонентов. Разве что-нибудь упущено Чандракирти? Разве какой-то из конкретных рассмотренных взглядов не отвергнут основательно? 

Чандракирти крайне добр к читателю, разжевывая даже то, что читателю кажется самоочевидным, не упуская ни малейшего возможного сомнения. Пожалуй, даже слишком подробно. 

Напишите конкретные тезисы, которые считаете ошибочными. Или напишите, что на Ваш взгляд Чандракирти не рассмотрел.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## До

> Я, не очень понимаю, чем так плохо быть софистом, наверное потому, что не изучал греческих софистов и не слишком понимаю о чем речь. Но греческие софисты и софистика меня интересуют мало, а ошибки Чандракирти я бы с удовольствием рассмотрел без пристрастий и ярлыков.


Софистом быть прекрасно. Это Сократ на них начал наезжать.

Вот, кстати, статья в позитивном ключе оценивает софистику прасанги:

*Софистическая практика и составляющая тибетобуддийской рациональности «прасанга»*
А.А. Базаров. http://anthropology.ru/ru/texts/baza...ddha06_02.html

Так что я предлагаю всем признать, что прасанг[ик]а является софистикой и гордиться этим.

----------


## До

> Весьма логично рассматриваются разные возможные возражения оппонентов. Разве что-нибудь упущено Чандракирти? Разве какой-то из конкретных рассмотренных взглядов не отвергнут основательно? Чандракирти крайне добр к читателю, разжевывая даже то, что читателю кажется самоочевидным, не упуская ни малейшего возможного сомнения. Пожалуй, даже слишком подробно. *Напишите конкретные тезисы, которые считаете ошибочными.* Или напишите, что на Ваш взгляд Чандракирти не рассмотрел.


Так промотайте тред на 5 страниц назад и почитайте посты Вантуса.

Или вот прямая ссылка http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post437403

Почему вы просите конкретный пример после того как он приведён?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так промотайте тред на 5 страниц назад и почитайте посты Вантуса.
> 
> Или вот прямая ссылка http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post437403
> 
> Почему вы просите конкретный пример после того как он приведён?


Потому что при "переводе на современный язык" (хотя на мой взгляд используемый перевод предельно очевиден и современному человеку) Вантус упускает в своем введении тождества сконструированность признака "видимое истинным". Это отдельно признак "видимое" и признак "истина". Хотелось бы увидеть, как Вантус переведет эту комбинированность на язык математики. 
Поэтому в такой форме рассмотрение отвергается.
Кроме того, совершенно очевидно, что "видимое истинным" не тождественно "истинному". Как вообще всерьез можно тут о чем-то спорить? Аргумент убийственный, не оставляющий ни одного шанса.

Конкретный пример я прошу потому что Вы, в ответ на мою просьбу пояснить "происхождение" отдельно от трижды повторенной фразы про происхождение от себя, которое обозначает самоподдержание. То есть любой пример с происхождением, который бы показал Ваше представление термина в другом контексте.

Вы трижды повторили фразу, которую я в принципе принять не могу, как хоть какое-то объяснение. Когда Вы заменили происхождение материи происхождением человека, все стало сразу предельно ясно. Вы, вероятно, обнаруживаете происхождение и прекращение себя или любого другого-конкретного человека несколько раз, поскольку полагаете его необходимость самоподдержания от себя. Для меня подобное заявление выглядит нелепым, поскольку не наблюдается никакого прекращения и нового происхождения того же человека снова и снова. 

Если Вы хотите снова повторить эту фразу без каких-либо объяснений, остается задуматься, зачем Вы это делаете.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## До

> Вообще-то это цель махаяны - *отличать истинное от достоверного*. ... Будда воспринимает истинно, а вы (или я) - лишь достоверно. Да и то не всегда.


Это на каком-то языке кроме русского? У русских истинное и достоверное синонимы:




> *Достоверность* термин, применяемый в теории вероятностей, логике, гносеологии и праве (теория судебных доказательств). Чаще всего в философских и логико-методологических исследованиях употребляется в качестве характеристики знания как обоснованного, доказательного, бесспорного и как *синоним истины* (См. Истина ).





> Беда ваша в том, что вы вырываете рассуждение из контекста. А оно у Чандракирти приводится как составная часть объяснения того, как сознание проходит по 10 бхуми к восприятию Будды.


Почему вырывает? Знаете что такое "вырвать из контекста"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Софистом быть прекрасно. Это Сократ на них начал наезжать.
> 
> Вот, кстати, статья в позитивном ключе оценивает софистику прасанги:
> 
> *Софистическая практика и составляющая тибетобуддийской рациональности «прасанга»*
> А.А. Базаров. http://anthropology.ru/ru/texts/baza...ddha06_02.html
> 
> Так что я предлагаю всем признать, что прасанг[ик]а является софистикой и гордиться этим.


Вообще говоря, коан это вполне себе аналогия прасанги, как уловки. Поэтому не усматриваю ни необходимости гордиться, ни необходимости стыдиться.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## До

> Потому что при "переводе на современный язык" Вантус упускает в своем введении тождества сконструированность признака "видимое истинным". Это отдельно признак "видимое" и признак "истина". Хотелось бы увидеть, как Вантус переведет эту комбинированность на язык математики.


Не пробовали по-русски писать? Напишите так, чтоб было понятно простому русскому человеку (конечно образованному).

Фигня в том, что мы привыкли обсуждать буддийскую философию на суржике - из-за этого любая непонятка [в логике] списывается на 1) непонятные, размытые термины, 2) на собственную необразованность или запредельную умность/мудрость автора. Если бы описать её на обычном русском языке, так что-бы все поняли, то и глупость (если она есть) стала бы очевидной.




> Поэтому в такой форме рассмотрение отвергается.
> Кроме того, совершенно очевидно, что "видимое истинным" не тождественно "истинному". Как вообще всерьез можно тут о чем-то спорить? Аргумент убийственный, не оставляющий ни одного шанса.


Почему же индусы считали его софизмом?




> Конкретный пример я прошу потому что Вы,


Речь шла о Вантусе. Но это так, к слову, о перескакивании с одного на другое.




> в ответ на мою просьбу пояснить "происхождение" отдельно от трижды повторенной фразы про происхождение от себя, которое обозначает самоподдержание. То есть любой пример с происхождением, который бы показал Ваше представление термина в другом контексте.


В каком другом контексте?
Приведите пример 2х2=4 в другом контексте?




> Вы трижды повторили фразу, которую я в принципе принять не могу, как хоть какое-то объяснение.


Та фраза является точной формулировкой.




> Когда Вы заменили происхождение материи происхождением человека, все стало сразу предельно ясно. Вы, вероятно, обнаруживаете происхождение и прекращение себя или любого другого-конкретного человека несколько раз, поскольку полагаете его необходимость самоподдержания от себя. Для меня подобное заявление выглядит нелепым, поскольку не наблюдается никакого прекращения и нового происхождения того же человека снова и снова.


При чём тут прекращение и новое происхождение? Речь не о происхождении от другого. Рассматриваем происхождение *от себя* (в отличии от происхождения от другого), я поясняю как такое может быть, плюс некоторые вещи общепризнанно происходят от себя.




> Если Вы хотите снова повторить эту фразу без каких-либо объяснений, остается задуматься, зачем Вы это делаете.


Потому что вы просили. Надо не просить пример сто раз, а один раз понять.

----------


## До

> Вообще говоря, коан это вполне себе аналогия прасанги, как уловки.


Там речь об уловках в споре, демагогических приёмах. А не об упае.
А так я только за - пусть прасангики признают софистику своей упаей.




> Поэтому не усматриваю ни необходимости гордиться, ни необходимости стыдиться.


Смысл, что не надо скрывать. Раз, у кого-то заблуждение возникло, сомнение, а прасангик ему - _нет проблем, сейчас я тебя обману и всё встанет на свои места!_ Можно даже в институтах специально отуплять народ - чтобы дхарма легче ложилась. В школе обучать приёмам обмана, ведь это упая, и сразу прививать, что логика - зло.

----------


## Won Soeng

Я прекрасно понимаю заблуждение Вашего примера. Нет ничего происходящего от себя, тем более - общепризнанного. Зачем Вы упорствуете? Ваш аргумент не принят, он не основателен и противоречит логике и здравому смыслу. Ничто не происходит от себя, ничто не происходит от другого, ничто не происходит от себя и от другого и ничто не происходит ни от себя, ни от другого. Вот это - точная формулировка.

2х2=4 в другом контексте - элементарно. 1+1=2. Это что, так сложно?
Теперь насчет русского-нерусского языка. Мы все еще на буддийском форуме и говорим об учении Будды, и конкретно в этой теме об учении Махаяны о пустоте? 

Не знаю как еще более по русски объяснить нетождественность "видения истинного" и "истинного". И как еще более по русски объяснить, что "истинность видения" является самостоятельным элементом истинного. Уж тем более не знаю, как это выражать математически. 

Но могу привести конкретные примеры. Когда Вы видите эти буквы, Вы можете удостовериться, что видите их. Тем не менее, вы не можете утверждать, что Ваше видение истинно. Вы можете только снова и снова удостовериться, что видите, и видите именно буквы. Но из этого не следует, ни то, что буквы действительно существуют (то есть помимо видения их как букв), ни то, что Ваше видение существует (то есть помимо видения чего-либо, например - букв). Вы не можете утверждать истинности существования так же и глаза, поскольку единственное подтверждение его существования - все то же видение.

Вот пример более простой и наглядный. Река состоит из воды, берегов и воздуха. Таким образом она обнаруживается, как водоем. Но если бы мы не искали реку, мы бы не увидели, что есть вода, есть берега и есть воздух. Они разделены друг от друга и составляют что-то целое только в нашем уме. Нельзя обнаружить отдельно ни реку от берегов или воды, ни воду, отдельно от реки или берегов.

Но если Вы настроены обсуждать только термины исходя из их обывательского значения в словарях, то, действительно, при чем здесь прасанга и Чандракирти? Так же ни при чем и коаны - они уж точно непонятны обывателю.

----------

Caddy (23.11.2011), Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## До

Кто логичен — не просветлится никогда. Логика — зло, зло, зло. Ошибки — путь к успеху.

----------

Вантус (23.11.2011), Денис Евгеньев (23.11.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Там речь об уловках в споре, демагогических приёмах. А не об упае.
> А так я только за - пусть прасангики признают софистику своей упаей.
> 
> 
> Смысл, что не надо скрывать. Раз, у кого-то заблуждение возникто, сомнение, а прасангик ему - _нет проблем, сейчас я тебя обману и всё встанет на свои места!_ Можно даже в институтах специально отуплять народ - чтобы дхарма легче ложилась. В школе обучать приёмам обмана, ведь это упая, и сразу прививать, что логика - зло.


До, а с чего Вы решили, что прасангика нужна для решения сомнений? Тем более, что прасанга - это обман? 
Прасанга - это уловка. Позволяющая в дискуссии проверить понимание оппонента. Понимает ли он, о чем говорит, или его понимание поверхностно и ему следует совершенствоваться.
Коаны точно таковы же.

----------

Caddy (23.11.2011), Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кто логичен — не просветлится никогда. Логика — зло, зло, зло. Ошибки — путь к успеху.


Ну, в принципе - да. Ум не способен обнаружить ни своего возникновения, ни своего прекращения. Личность не может достичь нирваны, потому что нирвана - это отсутствие всего что порождено вместе с порождением личности. Отсутствие логики - не только ошибки. Простая внимательность не содержит никакой логики. Вообще никакой логики не нужно, чтобы узнать красное, сладкое или колючее.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Пилигрим

Вантус не примите это на свой счет лично, это наблюдение вообще. 
Все–таки математики неисправимые аксиоматики, аксиоматика вколочена в них намертво, если они сами не возьмут за труд задуматься, выковырять её из них невозможно. Вводят вначале некое допущение и на его основании начинают выстраивать доказательство, очарованные стройностью и красотой доказательства, напрочь забывают, что в основе то было допущение. На основании доказательства делают вывод – Ч.Т.Д. Разумные урезонивая их пыл, говорят, это не доказательство это, не смотря на всю стройность и красоту, так и остается допущением, так как в основе то допущение. Отказаться от доказательства невозможно, в него вложены пот, труд и нервы, остается только один выход, объявить допущение аксиомой. Мне думается поэтому, многие, не все, но многие великие математики, в осмыслении реальности приходят к богу, бог это по сути та же аксиома, истина не требующая доказательств.



> Сообщение от *Вантус*
> ...Почитаешь Чандракирти, да и задумаешься - почему 1=1 - истинное высказывание, а он ведь именно это спрашивает, почему истина является истинной.


Вот это классная мысль, вот ее и следует обмозговать, по взрослому самому с собой. Чандракирти вам в помощь.
Если вы спросите 1=1? И Чандракирти и у Бородатый пандита, которого вы чтите, согласно кивнут головой. Если вы спросите так это истина? Оба отрицательно поводят головой. Если после этого вы спросите так что же это? Оба ответят - это подобно иллюзии. Если вы спросите почему? Разумные скажут обратитесь к  Нагарджуне и Чандрокирти, самым большим знатокам почему это так.

----------

Сергей Хос (24.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Если после этого вы спросите так что же это? Оба ответят - это подобно иллюзии.


Подобно иллюзии — то есть *не иллюзия*.  :Cool:

----------


## Вантус

Пилигрим, так Бородатый пандита, устрашающий тысячи лжецов, все конструктивно объяснил в своей теории. Все есть материя, человек - одна из частей материи, движущаяся по общим для всей материи законам. Происхождение одного от другого - переход материи из одного состояния в другое, движение материи. Психический опыт, восприятие - электрохимическое движение материи в мозге человека. "Красный", "зеленый", "хороший" и пр. - части этого движения, какие-нибудь электрические заряды в конкретных местах мозга, отражающие, но не тождественные соответствующим объектам. 
Если так рассуждать, то можно говорить в* некотором смысле*, что "красный", "зеленый", "хороший", "Я" и пр. не существуют объективно, а возникают только как отражения. "Диалектика природы" и "Материализм и эмпириокритицизм" Вам в помощь.

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть только абсолютная истина. Относительное лишь подобно истине. Относительное не истинно. Но относительное можно разделить на условно истинное и ложное. Про условно истинное говорят - подобно илллюзии. Не потому, что это является истинным. А потому, что хотя все вещи не реальны, они обладают своей функцией. 

Абсолютная же истина - пустота, дхармата, татхата - в разных школах буддизма можно встретить разные взгляды. В основном это вопрос философских дискуссий и признания полноты (широты и глубины) постижения.

Степень условности относительного существования и полнота (глубина и ширина) постижения абсолютной реальности как раз и являлись дискуссионными. 

Правда ли, что во всех четырех традициях тибетского буддизма школа Мадхьямика Прасангика считается наивысшей степенью постижения шуньяты? Или это мнение только Геше Тинлея?

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (23.11.2011), Монферран (07.08.2021), Сергей Хос (24.11.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пилигрим, так Бородатый пандита, устрашающий тысячи лжецов, все конструктивно объяснил в своей теории. Все есть материя, человек - одна из частей материи, движущаяся по общим для всей материи законам. Происхождение одного от другого - переход материи из одного состояния в другое, движение материи. Психический опыт, восприятие - электрохимическое движение материи в мозге человека. "Красный", "зеленый", "хороший" и пр. - части этого движения, какие-нибудь электрические заряды в конкретных местах мозга, отражающие, но не тождественные соответствующим объектам. 
> Если так рассуждать, то можно говорить в* некотором смысле*, что "красный", "зеленый", "хороший", "Я" и пр. не существуют объективно, а возникают только как отражения. "Диалектика природы" и "Материализм и эмпириокритицизм" Вам в помощь.


Не могли бы Вы мне помочь разобраться. Бородатый пандита - кого так называют? Это Ленин?
Далее, в какой школе Буддизма рассматривается истинность материи вне ума? Хотелось бы узнать о таком учении. Наверное там есть критика на аргументы Нагарджуны и Чандракирти.
Кстати сказать, в линии преемственности школы Кван Ум есть и Нагарджуна и Васубандху. В линию преемственности включаются лишь реализовавшие Татхагату и Дзен Патриархов.
Но я не знаю, рассматривается ли как-то в университете ордена Чоге дискуссия Чандракирти и Дхармакирти, поскольку крайне мало знаю о жизни корейских монахов.

Ну и, наконец, если Вы проповедуете учение Бородатого пандита, скажите в какой форме истинно существует материя? Что именно независимо от сознания? О каком сознании идет речь?

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

Бородатый пандита - Маркс. Ленин - лысый пандита. 



> Далее, в какой школе Буддизма рассматривается истинность материи вне ума?


Вайбхашики полагали дхармы обладающими предметной реальностью. И не только они.



> Ну и, наконец, если Вы проповедуете учение Бородатого пандита, скажите в какой форме истинно существует материя? Что именно независимо от сознания? О каком сознании идет речь?


Сознание - лишь один из видов движения материи, часть материи. Часть меньше целого. Сознание, как одна из частей материи, подвергается воздействию других частей и само действует на них.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Бородатый пандита - Маркс. Ленин - лысый пандита. 
> 
> Вайбхашики полагали дхармы обладающими предметной реальностью. И не только они.
> 
> Сознание - лишь один из видов движения материи, часть материи. Часть меньше целого. Сознание, как одна из частей материи, подвергается воздействию других частей и само действует на них.


Мне понятны такие взгляды. Но, увы, эти взгляды все еще не смогли объяснить появление сознания и работу сознания. Одна из лучших, на мой взгляд, работ, на эту тему в материалистической философии, это работа "Об интеллекте" Джефа Хокинса. Она крайне далека от завершения, как и множество подобных работ.

Пока я сам не постиг пустоту глубоко и широко, я не могу всерьез отбрасывать таких взглядов. Но не могу и принимать их за основу. Я не знаю. Такова практика постижения пустоты по учению всех линий традиций дзен буддизма.

Мне так же вполне понятны аргументы Нагарджуны и Чандракирти, нахожу их убедительными, в том числе потому, что и сам пришел к таким выводам. Причем, собственно сам ход моих рассуждений начинается с вполне материалистических позиций. Но материалистические позиции меня не удовлетворяют, я нахожу их слабыми и не дающими окончательных ответов. Так же, как, например, позиции теологические или эзотерические.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Есть только абсолютная истина. Относительное лишь подобно истине. Относительное не истинно.


1. А подобно Б.
2. А отлично от Б.
Утверждение "неистинное подобно истинному" можно понимать лишь в одном смысле, не рискуя психическим здоровьем.
А именно: что (ложное) Б ошибочно расценивается нами, как истинное.

Некто, считающий А истинным, заявляет нам, что Б ложно.
Тогда на чём основывается его уверенность в истинности А?
У прасангиков--на том, что А постигается йогически.
В чём состоит А? что именно постигается йогически?
Вот что: Б либо опровержимо логически (если это суждение), либо недоступно логике и сверке с чем-то иным (если это чувственные данные).

----------


## Вантус

BTR
Т.е. софизмы Вас убеждают? Сознание человека, будучи само частью материи, отражает не всю материю, а лишь некоторые части материи, некоторые формы движения материи. Ваш вопрос о том, как существует материя вообще равносилен требованию того, чтоб сознание отразило всю материю вообще. Единственное, что можно сказать вообще, что материя существует таким образом, что она познаваема и допускает целенаправленное изменение в ходе практической деятельности, сиречь для нее справедлив закон причинности. Причем все это лишь слова, отнюдь не тождественные, а также лишь отражающие в некоторой мере материю. В упрощенном виде как-то так. 
Неужели Вам не видно, что марксистская философия здесь сопрягается с феноменологией, демонстрируя единство последовательно развитого материализма и последовательно развитого идеализма?

----------


## Вантус

> Правда ли, что во всех четырех традициях тибетского буддизма школа Мадхьямика Прасангика считается наивысшей степенью постижения шуньяты? Или это мнение только Геше Тинлея?


Прасангика прасангике рознь Споры жентонг vs. рангтонг увеселяли сотни отборных тибетских фимозгов и даже нескольких неплохих философов.

----------

Won Soeng (23.11.2011)

----------


## Вантус

У меня появилась забавная мысль - материя Маркса-Энгельса и шуньята Нагарджуны - не одно ли и то же? Больно свойства у них похожие.

----------


## Айвар

> Прасангика прасангике рознь Споры жентонг vs. рангтонг увеселяли сотни отборных тибетских фимозгов и даже нескольких неплохих философов.


 :Kiss: 
Взгляды Чандракирти действительно "отдают" софистическими уловками. Поэтому, наверное, следует придерживаться ММК Нагарджуны, тут уже не до софистики.

----------

Won Soeng (23.11.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> 1. А подобно Б.
> 2. А отлично от Б.
> Утверждение "неистинное подобно истинному" можно понимать лишь в одном смысле, не рискуя психическим здоровьем.
> А именно: что (ложное) Б ошибочно расценивается нами, как истинное.
> 
> Некто, считающий А истинным, заявляет нам, что Б ложно.
> Тогда на чём основывается его уверенность в истинности А?
> У прасангиков--на том, что А постигается йогически.
> В чём состоит А? что именно постигается йогически?
> Вот что: Б либо опровержимо логически (если это суждение), либо недоступно логике и сверке с чем-то иным (если это чувственные данные).


Давайте упростим рассуждение для начала, тогда мы сможем более корректно рассмотреть структуру обозначениий, не упуская и не смешивая категории.
Есть истина (таковость, истинная реальность, абсолютная реальность). Обозначайте как хотите, пусть будет А
Далее, есть относительная реальность, которая не истина. Пусть будет Б. Б - ложно, поскольку не А.
Но Б состоит еще из двух категорий. Одна категория - это произвольные фантазии. Ребенок бесплодной женщины, рога зайца и т.п. Это строго ложно. Назовем это Б2.
А есть еще кухонный стол, обеденная вилка и т.п. Это относительное, то есть ложно, не является А, не является абсолютной реальностью. Назовем это Б1.

Но Б1 все-таки в относительном мире закономерно, имеет свою функцию, является полезным для условно существующей личности. Я бы сказал, что Б1 подобно истине (А). Но, говорят, что это подобно иллюзии (Б2). 
Почему так говорят? Потому что обыденный ум считает это реальностью. Обыденный ум (ум цепляющийся, наполненный желаниями) зависит от этого. 

Поэтому А отлично от Б, здесь нет проблем. Но вот Б1 подобно Б2, а с абсолютной точки зрения Б1 подобно А, но не А.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

> У меня появилась забавная мысль - материя Маркса-Энгельса и шуньята Нагарджуны - не одно ли и то же? Больно свойства у них похожие.


Даже и не знаю. Вполне может быть, что на каком-то уровне они схожи. Но на том же уровне Бог-создатель теистов - то же самое, что и шуньята и то же самое, что и материя

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну что же, спасибо, мне понравилось обсуждение. Сам бы я вряд ли когда-то обратил внимание на эти вопрос и так бы для меня и остались абстрактными слова рантонг и жентонг  :Smilie:  Я и сейчас не помню, что из них что, но формулу "нет происхождения от себя, нет происхождения от другого, нет происхождения от себя и другого вместе, нет происхождения ни от себя, ни от другого" узнал как родное лицо  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

> Даже и не знаю. Вполне может быть, что на каком-то уровне они схожи. Но на том же уровне Бог-создатель теистов - то же самое, что и шуньята и то же самое, что и материя


У каббалистов или адвайтистов - может быть в каком-то смысле. Но если полагать бога отдельным от своего творения - то нет. Материя же не творит человека из ничего, подобно богу, а сам человек - просто форма *движения* материи, которая не возникает из ничего, не исчезает никуда, а просто переходит из одного состояния в другое в силу определенных причин и условий. Материя является причиной всех ощущений, но, тем не менее, не тождественна с ними. Понимаете? Материя - источник переживания красного, но не тождественна с "красным", ибо то, что воспринимается как "красное", существовало задолго до того, как появились те, которые вообще способны воспринимать "красное". Материя вечна, но не по метафизическим причинам, а потому, что время - одно из свойств материи, вне материи нет времени. И т.д.

----------

Vladiimir (23.11.2011), Сергей Ч (23.11.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вантус, конечно, понимаю. Но в каждой традиции есть градация взглядов, все более приближающаяся к абсолюту. И было бы неверным сравнивать взгляды новичка в одной традиции с взглядами мудреца в другой. 

Поэтому когда-то я выбрал себе подпись: мне все равно как называется учение, которое ты проповедуешь, мне интересны только сами конкретные взгляды, которые ты разделяешь.

Вот только на БФ она не помещается по количеству символов  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

BTR, очень жаль, что многие т.н. буддисты не чтут бородатого махапандиту и не изучают его, ибо он придумал единственную из мне известных достойную альтернативу виджнянаваде. Помимо этого, он был известным экономистом и социологом, что, правда, к предмету обсуждения не относится напрямую.

----------

Vladiimir (23.11.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, очень жаль, что многие т.н. буддисты не чтут бородатого махапандиту и не изучают его, ибо он придумал единственную из мне известных достойную альтернативу виджнянаваде. Помимо этого, он был известным экономистом и социологом, что, правда, к предмету обсуждения не относится напрямую.


Вы почти убедили меня познакомиться с его работами поближе  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Поэтому А отлично от Б, здесь нет проблем. Но вот Б1 подобно Б2, а с абсолютной точки зрения Б1 подобно А, но не А.


С точки зрения того, кто знает истину, ложь будет именно ложью: противоположностью истины, а не её подобием.

Зато с относительной точки зрения (когда А неизвестно и наплевать на него), Б будет совершенно истинным.

----------

Vladiimir (23.11.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> Материя вечна, но не по метафизическим причинам, а потому, что время - одно из свойств материи, вне материи нет времени.


С точки зрения прасангики утверждения "бг есть" или "бг нет", доказать или опровегнуть нельзя в силу неопределенности объекта для ума. Если попытаться наделить их сущностью, то это будет своего рода насилием над умом и ничем более. А мы ведь против насилия?
Естественно, что существует и другой аспект этой причины, а именно "почему бы не поискать первопричину" и тут как раз и проиходит смычка между теизмом и атеизмом - первопричина сущего не лежит ни в материи ни в бг.
Поэтому прасанга в лице Н, исследовав основные измы обыденного ума, дает очень простые ответы, в духе учения 4 БИ. Ни то, ни это, нито и ни это, ни без причины.

БТР к вашей паре - различение (объект) и обобщение (действие), следует пределать еще два члена - равенство (субъкт) и осознавание (причину). Осознанность присутствует всегда, заблуждение присутствует в качестве отождествления с одним из 4-х или со всеми или попарно, поэтому деятельность заблуждающегося ума такая неугомонная штука.

----------


## Won Soeng

> С точки зрения того, кто знает истину, ложь будет именно ложью: противоположностью истины, а не её подобием.
> 
> Зато с относительной точки зрения (когда А неизвестно и наплевать на него), Б будет совершенно истинным.


Возможно, если пытаться вообразить себе того, кто знает истину. Проблема в том, что тот, кто знает истину - никто. Поэтому мы и говорим о том, что (признаваемое как) истинное подобно (признаваемому как) иллюзии.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

> БТР к вашей паре - различение (объект) и обобщение (действие), следует пределать еще два члена - равенство (субъкт) и осознавание (причину). Осознанность присутствует всегда, заблуждение присутствует в качестве отождествления с одним из 4-х или со всеми или попарно, поэтому деятельность заблуждающегося ума такая неугомонная штука.


Не вижу необходимости. Потому что различение-обобщение это функция, а не объект или действие. Вы восприняли эту мысль каким-то своим образом.
Нет никаких субъектов, которые бы ни были объектами различения-обобщения. Нет никаких действий, которые бы ни были объектами различения-обобщения. Нет никаких причин, которые бы ни были объектами различения-обобщения. Объекты различения-обобщения это дхармы. Онтологические признаки. 

Пространство это объект различения обобщения. Чтобы было пространство (понятие, дхарма "пространство") нужно как минимум семь различных дхарм. Четыре попарно сходных между собой, но попарно различных, две дхармы обозначающих сходоство и различие и одна дхарма обозначающая различность их положения. Так же возникает и дхарма "время".

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это на каком-то языке кроме русского? У русских истинное и достоверное синонимы:


Вот ведь у вас как: чуть что - и за БСЭ. Думаете, этот компендий марксистско-ленинсккого миропонимания охватывает все категории, необходимые для понимания буддизма? Ошибаетесь.




> Почему вырывает? Знаете что такое "вырвать из контекста"?


Значит не учитывать контекста, создаваемого целью изложения.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Когда кончаются аргументы ad rem, начинаются аргументы ad hominem и credo quia absurdum. С проигрышем Вас.


Неужто приняли на свой счет? я ж про обезьянок!

Любопытно бы, кстати, узнать, насколько уважаемый До, столь усердно Вам поддакивающий, разделяет Вашу убежденность в том, что



> Сознание - лишь один из видов движения материи, часть материи. Часть меньше целого. Сознание, как одна из частей материи, подвергается воздействию других частей и само действует на них. Сознание человека, будучи само частью материи, отражает не всю материю, а лишь некоторые части материи, некоторые формы движения материи.


Судя по тому, как регулярно он обращается за аргументами к БСЭ, можно предположить, что вполне разделяет.

А между тем, 4БИ и Восьмиричный путь в свете таких утверждений теряют свой смысл ровно в той же мере, что и суждения Чандракирти. Думаю, при Вашем владении аппаратом матлогики Вы могли бы даже наглядно обосновать этот факт, придав ему вид соответствующей формулы.
Так что не обижайтесь, плз. Я вовсе не уподоблял Вас обезьяне. Вы - несомненно человек. Просто разница между тем человеком, для кого 4БИ что-то значат и тем, для кого они не значат ровным счетом ничего (а это равносильно утверждению "Сознание - лишь один из видов движения материи, часть материи") примерно такая же, как между этим последним и обезьяной.

----------


## Вантус

> А между тем, 4БИ и Восьмиричный путь в свете таких утверждений теряют свой смысл ровно в той же мере, что и суждения Чандракирти. Думаю, при Вашем владении аппаратом матлогики Вы могли бы даже наглядно обосновать этот факт, придав ему вид соответствующей формулы.


Это из чего следует, что теряет? 



> Просто разница между тем человеком, для кого 4БИ что-то значат и тем, для кого они не значат ровным счетом ничего (а это равносильно утверждению "Сознание - лишь один из видов движения материи, часть материи") примерно такая же, как между этим последним и обезьяной.


Каким образом это равносильно?! Циолковский вон целую теорию о страдании материи навалял, а Вы так сходу "Сознание - лишь один из видов движения материи, часть материи"->"4БИ не имеют места". Я преклоняюсь пред Вашей способностью выводить из одного совершенно не связанное с этим другое!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это из чего следует, что теряет?


А как вы представляете себе движение материи по Восьмиричному пути?




> Каким образом это равносильно?!


Если принять указанную вами причинность материя -> сознание, из этого следует заключить о превосходстве телесных потребностей над духовными (что, собственно, как я полагаю, и отражено в вашем несколько эпатажном форумном гербе). Потому и равносильно.




> Я преклоняюсь пред Вашей способностью выводить из одного совершенно не связанное с этим другое!


Полагаю, это означает лишь то, что вы не в состоянии продумать собственные мысли до конца.

Например, вы понимаете, что вот этот ваш постулат:



> Сознание человека, будучи само частью материи, отражает не всю материю, а лишь некоторые части материи


прямо отрицает возможность достижения абхиджня, то есть состояния будды?
Что уж тут о Чандракирти толковать? ясно, что если глядеть с такой позиции, он ни лысому, ни бородатому пандите в подметки не станет.

----------


## Вантус

> А как вы представляете себе движение материи по Восьмиричному пути?


Так же, как и по всякому иному - по пути на работу, в школу или университет. Или от 1-го класса школы к 5-му.



> Если принять указанную вами причинность материя -> сознание, из этого следует заключить о превосходстве телесных потребностей над духовными (что, собственно, как я полагаю, и отражено в вашем несколько эпатажном форумном гербе). 
> Потому и равносильно.


Вы прямо как Ктулху - выжираете мой мозг. Я не постулировал "причинность материя -> сознание" (не знаю, что это значит, вероятно стрелочка значит "порождает"), я говорил "сознание - нераздельная часть материи". Совершенно неясно, как из этого следует " заключить о превосходстве телесных потребностей над духовными". Вон бородатый и очень бородатый махапандиты даже про таких как Вы сказали:



> Во-вторых, никак не избегнуть того обстоятельства, что все, что побуждает человека к. деятельности, должно проходить через его голову: даже за еду и питье человек принимается вследствие того, что в его голове отражаются ощущения голода и жажды, а перестает есть и пить вследствие того, что в его голове отражается ощущение сытости. Воздействия внешнего мира на человека запечатлеваются в его голове, отражаются в ней в виде чувств, мыслей, побуждений, проявлений воли, словом - в виде "идеальных стремлений", и в этом виде они становятся "идеальными силами". И если данного человека делает идеалистом только то обстоятельство, что он "следует идеальным стремлениям" и что он признает влияние на него "идеальных сил", то всякий мало-мальски нормально развитой человек-идеалист от природы, и непонятным остается одно: как вообще могут быть на свете материалисты?
> ...
> Под материализмом филистер понимает обжорство, пьянство, похоть, плотские наслаждения и тщеславие, корыстолюбие, скупость, алчность, погоню за барышом и биржевые плутни, короче - все те грязные пороки, которым он сам предается втайне. Идеализм же означает у него веру в добродетель, любовь ко всему человечеству и вообще веру в "лучший мир", о котором он кричит перед другими, но в который он сам начинает веровать разве только тогда, когда у него голова болит с похмелья или когда он обанкротился, словом - когда ему приходится переживать неизбежные последствия своих обычных "материалистических" излишеств. При этом он тянет свою любимую песню: Что же такое человек? Он - полузверь и полуангел.





> Полагаю, это означает лишь то, что вы не в состоянии продумать собственные мысли до конца.
> 
> Например, вы понимаете, что вот этот ваш постулат:
> прямо отрицает возможность достижения абхиджня, то есть состояния будды?
> Что уж тут о Чандракирти толковать? ясно, что если глядеть с такой позиции, он ни лысому, ни бородатому пандите в подметки не станет.


Полагаю, что прасанги не довели Вас до добра. Покажите, как этот мой постулат прямо отрицает возможность достижения абхиджня, то есть состояния будды?

----------


## Won Soeng

Вантус, если под материей понимать таковость - нет никаких проблем. Но если под сознанием понимать движение материи - то таким сознанием пустота не может быть постигнута и таковость не может быть достигнута.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## До

> Вот ведь у вас как: чуть что - и за БСЭ. Думаете, этот компендий марксистско-ленинсккого миропонимания охватывает все категории, необходимые для понимания буддизма? Ошибаетесь.


При чём тут коммунисты, если речь о русском языке?

Лингво тезаурус:
достоверность Syn: аутентичность, уверенность, достоверное событие, *истинность*, надежность, подлинность

Анцупов А.Я., Шипилов А.И. Словарь конфликтолога, 2009 г.:
ДОСТОВЕРНОСТЬ – показатель знания как обоснованного, доказанного, бесспорного; используется как *синоним истины*.

Словарь русских синонимов.(с Яндекс.Словари)
достоверность - аутентичность, уверенность, достоверное событие, *истинность*, надёжность, подлинность; доподлинность, валидность, прочность, надежность, *истина*, верность, справедливость, авторитетность, фактичность, точность. Ant. недостоверность, неуверенность, ненадёжность

Большой Энциклопедический словарь. 2000.
ДОСТОВЕРНОСТЬ - форма существования *истины*, обоснованной каким-либо способом (напр., экспериментом, логическим доказательством).

Толковый словарь Ожегова. С.И. Ожегов, Н.Ю. Шведова. 1949-1992.
ДОСТОВЕ́РНЫЙ - Верный (в 1 знач.), не вызывающий сомнений.
ВЕ́РНЫЙ - *1. Соответствующий истине*, правильный, точный.





> Значит не учитывать контекста, создаваемого целью изложения.


Ну как не учитывать? Не учитывать можно по разному. Думаете всё _не важное_ нужно всегда учитывать что-ли? Если человек говорит про одну мысль из получасовой речи, то надо процитировать и всю речь - иначе любой может обвинить его в "вырывании из контекста"?

----------


## До

> Любопытно бы, кстати, узнать, насколько уважаемый До, столь усердно Вам поддакивающий, разделяет Вашу убежденность в том, что


Где я "столь усердно" поддакивал - процитируйте, иначе - ложь.




> Судя по тому, как регулярно он обращается за аргументами к БСЭ, можно предположить, что вполне разделяет.


БСЭ не русские люди писали? И ещё десяток других словарей?

Ну, дело ваше - говорить русским не по-русски. Я ж не против. Вы, как переводчик, научите русских новому русскому языку. Лет двести придётся подождать, чтоб утвердилась не синонимичность _достоверности_ и _истины_, но что это - мелочь пред вечностью. Начало положено.

Заодно предлагаю гармонизировать упразднение этих синонимов введением синонимичности _истинности_ и _ложности_. Это сразу и многое прояснит.

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, если под материей понимать таковость - нет никаких проблем. Но если под сознанием понимать движение материи - то таким сознанием пустота не может быть постигнута и таковость не может быть достигнута.


К Ктулху. Если под сознанием понимать движение таковости=материи, то таким сознанием пустота(=таковость=материя?) не может быть постигнута и таковость=материя не может быть достигнута. Почему? Про что это высказывание вообще? Это коан? У марксистов вообще-то принято считать, что пределов постижения материи нет, и нет такого, что может быть в принципе непознанным, если Вы о пределах познания, но в целом я не понимаю Ваших речей. О мой мозг! Почему Вас не отчислили со второго курса!?

----------


## Вантус

> Любопытно бы, кстати, узнать, насколько уважаемый До, столь усердно Вам поддакивающий, разделяет Вашу убежденность в том, что
> 
> Судя по тому, как регулярно он обращается за аргументами к БСЭ, можно предположить, что вполне разделяет.


Вы даже не установили, что это моя убежденность (я писал что это - единственную известная мне достойная альтернатива виджнянаваде), но уже готовы приписывать мою предположительную убежденность До.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Лет двести придётся подождать, чтоб утвердилась не синонимичность _достоверности_ и _истины_, но что это - мелочь пред вечностью. Начало положено.


Всякому, кто желает понимать буддизм, придется установить для это различие уже сейчас.
Будда постигает _истинное_, а "обычные существа" - _достоверное_. Просто составителям БСЭ и "ещё десятка других словарей" это невдомек.

----------

Wyrd (24.11.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (24.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вантус, если под материей понимать таковость - нет никаких проблем.


Все равно будут проблемы. Таковость осознается, а не "сознание отаковывается"  :Big Grin: 
Иначе говоря, "таковость" - одна из харастеристик сознания, но не единственная.
А материя-сознание - пара противоположностей. Поэтому утверждать, что оно "само есть часть материи и отражает не всю материю, а лишь некоторые части материи" - значит находиться полностью вне буддийского контекста. Просто по определению.

----------


## До

> Всякому, кто желает понимать буддизм, придется установить для это различие уже сейчас. Будда постигает _истинное_, а "обычные существа" - _достоверное_.


А зачем два слова? Надо экономить на буквах, давайте отличать истинное от истинного. Мы видим истинно, а будда видит истинно - нам надо сменить видение с истинного на истинное. Так же лучше?




> Просто составителям БСЭ и "ещё десятка других словарей" это невдомек.


Т.е. русским людям невдомёк. Поэтому я и предлогаю как-нибудь, может быть, перевести на русский. Чтоб стало вдомёк.

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Как вообще можно спорить о значении слов? Вот как вы понимаете слово "кран"?

Из одной песни...
"Потом на языке одном о разном говорили.
 Потом на языке родном о разном говорили."

Хоть на одном языке говорим, а общий язык искать всё равно придётся.

----------


## До

> Как вообще можно спорить о значении слов?  Вот как вы понимаете слово "кран"?


Конечно. Каждый имеет право истинное называть ложным, а ложное истинным. Право имеете.




> Из одной песни... "Потом на языке одном о разном говорили.  Потом на языке родном о разном говорили."  Хоть на одном языке говорим, а общий язык искать всё равно придётся.


Некоторые люди выбирают себе такой язык, так чтоб для-них-нормальная фраза на нём - всех остальных людей вводила в ступор своей "бредовостью". Но они-то знают, что они умные и этого им лично для себя хватает. Зачем объяснять другим?

----------


## Вантус

> Все равно будут проблемы. Таковость осознается, а не "сознание отаковывается" 
> Иначе говоря, "таковость" - одна из харастеристик сознания, но не единственная.


Это где так? В какой философской системе?



> А материя-сознание - пара противоположностей.


Это кто так утверждал, что материя-сознание - пара противоположностей?  Будда? Прям так и говорил "материя" вместо "дхармы" и т.п.? В особом терма, не иначе.



> Поэтому утверждать, что оно "само есть часть материи и отражает не всю материю, а лишь некоторые части материи" - значит находиться полностью вне буддийского контекста. Просто по определению.


Я поздравляю Вас, что Вы определили буддийский контекст так, что все, с чем Вы не согласны, но не можете опровергнуть, находится вне буддийского контекста. То, что обычный индивид различает не все дхармы, а только некоторые, также находится вне буддийского контекста?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Всякому, кто желает понимать буддизм, придется установить для это различие уже сейчас.
> Будда постигает _истинное_, а "обычные существа" - _достоверное_. Просто составителям БСЭ и "ещё десятка других словарей" это невдомек.


Надо понимать, достоверность обычного познания = истинность _по критерию_, а познание будды есть истина безо всяких критериев.
Да нет, зачем же будде постигать, это буддохульство какое-то!
Будда, должно быть,--сама-себе-истина, Сат в чистом виде.  :Kiss: 
Так у Вас?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А зачем два слова? 
> Т.е. русским людям невдомёк. Поэтому я и предлогаю как-нибудь, может быть, перевести на русский. Чтоб стало вдомёк.


Очень многое из того, что сказано в буддийском Каноне, людям невдомек. В том числе и русским. Для вас это новость? почитайте Кураева.
Для этого и употребляются два слова: "достоверное" и "истинное". С бытовой точки зрения такое различение конечно ненужно. Желаете упростить 4БИ, сделать их "не благородными"?

----------

Won Soeng (24.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Под материализмом филистер понимает обжорство, пьянство, похоть...


Да, да. К чему приводят такие рассуждизмы, нам на примере истории нашей страны очень хорошо известно.





> Это кто так утверждал, что материя-сознание - пара противоположностей?  Будда? Прям так и говорил "материя" вместо "дхармы" и т.п.? В особом терма, не иначе.


Нама-рупа - слыхали о такой паре?
А материя вообще фиктивная категория, вроде господабога.

----------

Won Soeng (24.11.2011), Сергей Ч (24.11.2011)

----------


## Айвар

БТР



> Пространство это объект различения обобщения. Чтобы было пространство (понятие, дхарма "пространство") нужно как минимум семь различных дхарм. Четыре попарно сходных между собой, но попарно различных, две дхармы обозначающих сходоство и различие и одна дхарма обозначающая различность их положения. Так же возникает и дхарма "время".


Не понимаю что это такое? Все явления разворачивается на фоне пространства, в пространстве. Дом может стоять на горе, но пространство внутри него и снаружи это одно пространство. Даже понятие пустоты есть ничто иное как пространство. Более того, как только мыслящий теряет "перспективу" пространства, мысли перестают быть понятными. Далее также в отношении сознания, которое можно назвать движущимся временем, временем перемен.

----------


## До

> Очень многое из того, что сказано в буддийском Каноне, людям невдомек. В том числе и русским. Для вас это новость?


Какое изысканное передёргивание.
Так можно любую лажу переводчика оправдать тем, что в оригинале что-то новое (то что людям невдомёк)?




> почитайте Кураева.
> Для этого и употребляются два слова: "достоверное" и "истинное". С бытовой точки зрения такое различение конечно ненужно. Желаете упростить 4БИ, сделать их "не благородными"?


Если сделать два раза "истинное" станет ещё благороднее, в квадрате.

----------


## Вантус

> Да, да. К чему приводят такие рассуждизмы, нам на примере истории нашей страны очень хорошо известно.


Reductio ad Hitlerum?



> Нама-рупа - слыхали о такой паре?


Что из этого материя? Рупа или нама? Или, может быть, рупа+нама? Рупа означает форму, нама - имя. Что ж из этого материя?



> А материя вообще фиктивная категория, вроде господабога.


Фиктивная, т.е. не содержащая ни одного объекта, относящегося к этой категории? О Ктулху!

----------


## Вантус

О Великий Ктулху, чьи щупальца беспрерывно извиваются в поисках мозга!
Сожри мозг тех, кто выдает свое невежество и ненависть к логике за чистую Дхарму!

----------

Айвар (24.11.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> БТР
> 
> 
> Не понимаю что это такое? Все явления разворачивается на фоне пространства, в пространстве. Дом может стоять на горе, но пространство внутри него и снаружи это одно пространство. Даже понятие пустоты есть ничто иное как пространство. Более того, как только мыслящий теряет "перспективу" пространства, мысли перестают быть понятными. Далее также в отношении сознания, которое можно назвать движущимся временем, временем перемен.


Пространство - это обычная дхарма. Признак. Далеко не все явления порождают дхарму пространство. Так же как не все явления порождают дхарму время.
Пространство и время это дхармы того же порядка, что и дхармы подобия, отличия, общего, частного, которые возникают и прекращаются, как часть конструкций.

Более того, пространство, это дхарма, которая порождается дхармами относительного направления или относительного размера. Сначала направление или размер - затем пространство.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021), Сергей Хос (24.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какое изысканное передёргивание.
> Так можно любую лажу переводчика оправдать тем, что в оригинале что-то новое (то что людям невдомёк)?


Ну отчего же передергивание и уж тем более лажа переводчика? Смысл того, что говорит Чандракирти в МА сводится именно к этому различению между истинным и достоверным. Можно не соглашаться с таким суждением по сути. Но переводчиков-то что ж тут винить? Они все правильно переводят, в смысле Чандракирти эти понятия надо различать.
А уж что они не различаются в БСЭ... да причем тут вообще БСЭ?

----------


## Айвар

> Пространство - это обычная дхарма. Признак. Далеко не все явления порождают дхарму пространство. Так же как не все явления порождают дхарму время.
> Пространство и время это дхармы того же порядка, что и дхармы подобия, отличия, общего, частного, которые возникают и прекращаются, как часть конструкций.
> 
> Более того, пространство, это дхарма, которая порождается дхармами относительного направления или относительного размера. Сначала направление или размер - затем пространство.


Ой. Умственная конструция это конструкция ума ))))))  ... делай свою работа с огоньком.
Никто и ничто не порождает пространство и дхарму. Пространство и дхарма это не признаки. Выделенные признаки это результат умственной деятельности. Каков признак красного? - Это диапазон излучения от и до. Каков признак круглого? - Равноудаленность от центра.
Высказывание "в гостинной стоял круглый стол овальной формы" - непротиворечиво, так как учитывает позицию наблюдателя.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> О Великий Ктулху, чьи щупальца беспрерывно извиваются в поисках мозга!
> Сожри мозг тех, кто выдает свое невежество и ненависть к логике за чистую Дхарму!


А что, Великий Ктулху, как и Вы, верует в то, что мышление осуществляется физическим веществом мозга?

----------


## Вантус

> А что, Великий Ктулху, как и Вы, верует в то, что мышление осуществляется физическим веществом мозга?


Это знание запечатано самая. Не узнать Вам того, не получив от меня абхищека Ктулху в необычайно гневной форме. А я Вам не передам его. По существу-то сказать нечего?

----------


## Айвар

> Правда ли, что во всех четырех традициях тибетского буддизма школа Мадхьямика Прасангика считается наивысшей степенью постижения шуньяты?


Правда, что прасангика Нагарджуны это кладбище псевдо-буддийских идей. Постижение шуньяты и абсолютная истина и пр. идеи - это еще один ворох грязного белья.

----------


## Вантус

Наконец-то я понял! Хос - атмавадин, для него "сознание" синоним "атмана". Поэтому последовательная, выраженная простым языком анатмавада бородатого махапандиты для него невыносима. А анатмавада Чандракирти, выраженная туманным, древним языком, позволяющим толковать ее как атмаваду, для него приятна, именно из-за возможности такого истолкования. Пх’нглуи мглв’нафх Ктулху Р’льех вгах’нагл фхтагн!

----------


## Айвар

> БТР к вашей паре - различение (объект) и обобщение (действие), следует пределать еще два члена - равенство (субъкт) и осознавание (причину). Осознанность присутствует всегда, заблуждение присутствует в качестве отождествления с одним из 4-х или со всеми или попарно, поэтому деятельность заблуждающегося ума такая неугомонная штука.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Не вижу необходимости. Потому что различение-обобщение это функция, а не объект или действие. Вы восприняли эту мысль каким-то своим образом.
>  Нет никаких субъектов, которые бы ни были объектами различения-обобщения. Нет никаких действий, которые бы ни были объектами различения-обобщения. Нет никаких причин, которые бы ни были объектами различения-обобщения. Объекты различения-обобщения это дхармы. Онтологические признаки.


Ну что тут сказать ... читайте, размышляйте. Вот текст
1.1. Ни из себя, ни из другого, ни из обоих и без причины, ничто никогда и 
нигде не возникает. 
1.2. Существует четыре условия: "причинное" и " объектное", "непосредственно 
предшествующее" и "преобладающее". Пятого условия нет. 
1.3. У феноменов нет присущего им бытия ни в этих условиях, ни в каких-либо 
других. Если феномен сам по себе не существует, то "других" его условий тоже 
не существует. 
1.1 это как бы указание на счетверенный термин в ошибочном силлогизме.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У меня появилась забавная мысль - материя Маркса-Энгельса и шуньята Нагарджуны - не одно ли и то же? Больно свойства у них похожие.


Ничего похожего. Вы, видимо, путаете шуньяту с вакуумом - довольно распространенное заблуждение для начинающих.
Шуньята - простое отсутствие (т.е. сам факт не-наличия).




> Наконец-то я понял! Хос - атмавадин, для него "сознание" синоним "атмана".


Ага. Это так говорит во мне ветхий читтаматрин.

----------


## До

> Ну отчего же передергивание *и* уж тем более лажа переводчика?


При чем тут левое с правым?




> Смысл того, что говорит Чандракирти в МА сводится именно к этому различению между истинным и достоверным.


Но это же синонимы.




> Можно не соглашаться с таким суждением *по сути*.


Сначала сформулируйте.




> Но переводчиков-то что ж тут винить?


Не зная русского языка не могут передать мысль. Даже если поняли.




> Они все правильно переводят, в смысле Чандракирти эти понятия надо различать.


Синонимы различать?




> А уж что они не различаются в БСЭ... да причем тут вообще БСЭ?


БСЭ - русская книжка. Плюс, я привел ещё несколько русских словарей.

Кратко говоря: достоверное знание - истинность которого удостоверена.

----------


## Вантус

> Ничего похожего. Вы, видимо, путаете шуньяту с вакуумом - довольно распространенное заблуждение для начинающих.
> Шуньята - простое отсутствие (т.е. сам факт не-наличия).


Издеваетесь? Я тут понимаете пишу простыни о схожести материи Маркса и шуньяты - показываю, что и то, и другое исключает объективное существование "красного", "хорошего", "Я", отличных от материи и шуньяты соответственно. А Вы мне про вакуум. Вы вообще почему решили, что Вы буддист, если не понимаете столь простой параллели? Потому что научились повторять разные софизмы с буддийской окраской?



> Ага. Это так говорит во мне ветхий читтаматрин.


Это Вы-то, полагающий противопоставление сознания и материи, читтаматрин!? Что слово "читтаматра" значит и почему эта система так называется, знаете?

----------


## Вантус

До, в некоторых *современных* системах логики истинное и достоверное различают. В том смысле, что мы, например, полагаем, что ализарин может быть изготовлен из угля, поскольку сведения об этом происходят из надежных источников и это утверждение может быть проверено при использовании методики из этих источников на опыте. Короче, некто полагает нечто достоверным = нечто является результатом надежного процесса. Это определение в начале 20 в. появляется, у Чандракирти его нет, разумеется.

Обычно же, под достоверным понимается истинное. Например, в теории вероятности под достоверным событием понимают событие, которое происходит с вероятностью 1. В этой теории высказывание "A достоверно" равносильно "Истинно, что A", где A - некоторое событие.

----------


## До

Да хотел черкнуть про различие valid и sound, но посчитал, что будет не особо в тему. Тем более valid, это не совсем то же, что и истинное. Хотя sound так и переводят как достоверное.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

У Чандакирти, как ни странно, определение основано на некоторых буддийских идеях, которых нет в западной философии. По Чандакирти, Истинное -- это то, что знает просветленный ум, не имеющий неведения. Достоверное - это, то что знает обычный, омраченный ум, но не одурманенный наркотиками, не больной и т.д.

----------


## Вантус

Да, это все из той же области, что и верифицируемость и пр. позитивистское и околопозитивистское страдание. Интересно, Хос отличает материализм Маркса и позитивизм? Они ведь разные.

----------


## Вантус

> У Чандакирти, как ни странно, определение основано на некоторых буддийских идеях, которых нет в западной философии.


Да есть это все. У западных атмавадинов.



> По Чандакирти, Истинное -- это то, что знает просветленный ум, не имеющий неведения. Достоверное - это, то что знает обычный, омраченный ум, но не одурманенный наркотиками, не больной и т.д.


Это где у него так?

----------


## До

> У Чандакирти, как ни странно, определение основано на некоторых буддийских идеях, которых нет в западной философии. По Чандакирти, *Истинное* -- это то, что знает просветленный ум, не имеющий неведения. *Достоверное* - это, то что знает обычный, омраченный ум, но не одурманенный наркотиками, не больной и т.д.


А на санскрите какие слова?

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Да есть это все. У западных атмавадинов.


Что есть? Буддийская идея о просветлении? 




> Это где у него так?


В Мадхъямакааватаре с 6:23 по 6:32

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> А на санскрите какие слова?


Не знаю. Могу тибетский вариант на вайли привести:

Истинное - don-dam den-pa
Достоверное - yang-dag kun-rdzob

Мы это уже обсуждали на DOR

----------

До (24.11.2011)

----------


## Вантус

> Что есть? Буддийская идея о просветлении?


Понятие достоверности.

----------


## Вантус

> У Чандакирти, как ни странно, определение основано на некоторых буддийских идеях, которых нет в западной философии. По Чандакирти, Истинное -- это то, что знает просветленный ум, не имеющий неведения. Достоверное - это, то что знает обычный, омраченный ум, но не одурманенный наркотиками, не больной и т.д.


Так. Стоп. Чандракирти спорит с оппонентом не-буддистом, который может и не признавать, что Будда обладает каким-то высшим знанием, более истинным, чем достоверное. И вроде бы должен свести к абсурду позицию своего оппонента, не включающую веру в то, что Будда обладает истинным, а остальные - лишь достоверным, а не свою.

----------


## До

> Не знаю. Могу тибетский вариант на вайли привести:
> 
> Истинное - don-dam den-pa
> Достоверное - yang-dag kun-rdzob
> 
> Мы это уже обсуждали на DOR


По словарю Хопкинса:

don dam bden pa - paramārtha-satya
yang dag kun rdzob - samyaksaṃvṛti

----------


## Сергей Хос

> По словарю Хопкинса:
> don dam bden pa - paramārtha-satya
> yang dag kun rdzob - samyaksaṃvṛti


Ну щас начнеца!

----------


## До

> По словарю Хопкинса:
> 
> don dam bden pa - paramārtha-satya
> yang dag kun rdzob - samyaksaṃvṛti


Так вот. Ну paramārtha-satya понятно - _абс. истина_. А не просто "истина".

С samyaksaṃvṛti интереснее. Сразу напрашивается на ум, что samyak там правильное (благое) как каждый фактор 8БП правильный (или благой). Например, правильное/благое воззрение самьяк-дршти, неблагое воззрение митхья-дршти. А saṃvṛti отсылка к договорной/скрывающей истине (которую в быту называеют относительной). Получается - _правильно/благое относительной [истины]_. Т.е. кармические хорошее, правильное. В отличии от парамартхи, которая приводит не просто к благому рождению или мирскому счастью, а к освобождению, нирване. И в отличии от неблагого и вредного.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Издеваетесь? Я тут понимаете пишу простыни о схожести материи Маркса и шуньяты - показываю, что и то, и другое исключает объективное существование "красного", "хорошего", "Я", отличных от материи и шуньяты соответственно. А Вы мне про вакуум. Вы вообще почему решили, что Вы буддист, если не понимаете столь простой параллели? Потому что научились повторять разные софизмы с буддийской окраской?


Дык я ж Вам и толкую, что схожесть эта мнимая. Потому как материя у Маркса - истинно-сущее, а пустотность в прасанге - простое отсутствие. И скока б Вы простыней не исписали, ежели энтого не понимаете, все нипрото.




> Это Вы-то, полагающий противопоставление сознания и материи, читтаматрин!? Что слово "читтаматра" значит и почему эта система так называется, знаете?


Не. Када я читтаматрин, я противопоставляю сознание как сущее материи как мнимому. Точнее, даже рупе, а не материи. Материю ведь Маркс с Энгельсом и придумали, а так-то ее и нету вовсе.

----------


## Вантус

А оппонент Чандракирти про происхождение из себя, другого и пр. утверждает, что эти вещи paramārtha или samyaksaṃvṛti?
А вообще - см. #1284

----------


## Вантус

> Потому как материя у Маркса - истинно-сущее, а пустотность в прасанге - простое отсутствие. И скока б Вы простыней не исписали, ежели энтого не понимаете, все нипрото.


А просто отсутствие существует истинно? Т.е. истинно ли высказывание "все явления просто отсутствуют"?



> Не. Када я читтаматрин, я противопоставляю сознание как сущее материи как мнимому. Точнее, даже рупе, а не материи.


О Ктулху! Виджняна - сущее, а рупа - мнимое? О Ктулху, о Ктулху!!!



> Материю ведь Маркс с Энгельсом и придумали, а так-то ее и нету вовсе.


О Ктулху! А что же позволяет Вам передавать мне это сообщение? Свойства чего описывают разные физики-химики?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А просто отсутствие существует истинно? Т.е. истинно ли высказывание "все явления *просто отсутствуют"*?


Все наоборот: "все явления *просто присутствуют"* не имея в своей основе никакого "сущего", ничего, что позволяло бы говорить, будто они утверждают свое бытие "со своей стороны", хотя непросветленному уму и кажется, что они это делают.




> О Ктулху! Виджняна - сущее, а рупа - мнимое? О Ктулху, о Ктулху!!!


Мне и самому стыдно за такие минуты. Но вот как взыграет в душе читтаматрин - ничего не могу с собой поделать. Так прям и подмывает сказать "Виджняна - сущее", "Виджняна - сущее"!




> О Ктулху! А что же позволяет Вам передавать мне это сообщение? Свойства чего описывают разные физики-химики?


Да всякая карма-шмамра, не более того. То есть нечто квази-реальное. Собственно, т.наз. "внешние объекты" независимы от нас ровно в той же мере, что и наша карма.

----------


## Вантус

> Все наоборот: "все явления *просто присутствуют"* не имея в своей основе никакого "сущего", ничего, что позволяло бы говорить, будто они утверждают свое бытие "со своей стороны", хотя непросветленному уму и кажется, что они это делают.


Без софизмов. Истинно ли, что все явления просто отсутствуют? (Да/нет). Кстати, на тему истин - определение правильного познания у Дхармакирти то же, что и у Маркса. Я об этом писал сколько-то страниц ранее.
Содержательнее, "красное", "длинное" и пр. у Маркса, являясь отражениями, существуют иначе, чем та материя, которая отражается ими, не тождественны ей. Само себя ни "красное", ни "длинное" не отражает и своего бытия не утверждает. Неверно, что любая материя утверждает свое бытие со "своей стороны" - способность к самоутверждению свойственна очень немногим видам материи, например, сознанию. Да и то, утверждает оно не себя, а свое отражение в других видах материи. Ее бытие вообще проявляется только в практической деятельности живых существ. У бородатого пандита так.



> Мне и самому стыдно за такие минуты. Но вот как взыграет в душе читтаматрин - ничего не могу с собой поделать. Так прям и подмывает сказать "Виджняна - сущее", "Виджняна - сущее"!


А рупа - не существует? Никакая дхарма из семейства рупа? Вы точно читтаматрин?



> Да всякая карма-шмамра, не более того. То есть нечто квази-реальное. Собственно, т.наз. "внешние объекты" независимы от нас ровно в той же мере, что и наша карма.


Есть что-то помимо дхарм!?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> видам материи, например, сознанию


Вантус, одно это утверждение, что сознание - вид материи - уже полностью выводит Вас из буддийского контекста. Об чем еще говорить? С марксистами я вообще диспутов не веду - бесполезная затея.

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, одно это утверждение, что сознание - вид материи - уже полностью выводит Вас из буддийского контекста. Об чем еще говорить? С марксистами я вообще диспутов не веду - бесполезная затея.


Так почему это вне буддийского контекста (возвращаемся к #1256)? Какое у Вас определение буддийского контекста? Именно утверждение о том, что сознание - вид материи и делает марксистов анатмавадинами. Утверждение о подверженном постоянному движению, изменению, взаимозависимом характере материи делает их признающими анитья и духкха. Васубандху сходным образом определяет духкха в АКБ 1 - через постоянную непостоянство, изменчивость составного. Или для контекста надо чтобы суеверно лобызали образа?

----------


## Вантус

#1292 проигнорировано полностью. Констатирую, что С. Хос *слился*. Когда его идола поймали на жонглировании кванторами и софизме "прасанга-сама", он начал говорить, что к его идолу неприменима логика. Хотя Чандракирти, на базе которого организован идол Хоса, спорил с небуддистами и буддистами других школ, полагал возможным опровергнуть их разделяемой с ними логикой или быть опровергнутым ими, но, превратившись в идол, он оказался вне всякой логики. Концедок. Как печальна участь философа, превратившегося в идол. Судьба Маркса, увы, была такой же.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так. Стоп. Чандракирти спорит с оппонентом не-буддистом, который может и не признавать, что Будда обладает каким-то высшим знанием, более истинным, чем достоверное. И вроде бы должен свести к абсурду позицию своего оппонента, не включающую веру в то, что Будда обладает истинным, а остальные - лишь достоверным, а не свою.


А почему Вы решили, что споря с виртуальным оппонентом это делается именно ради спора?
Почему не подумать, что это такая форма изложения истины (шуньяты) для учеников самого Чандракирти? 
Возможно я ошибаюсь. Но, полагаю, что наставление учеников случалось значительно чаще, чем диспуты с другими философами.
И сохранили наставления, все же, именно ученики.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне и самому стыдно за такие минуты. Но вот как взыграет в душе читтаматрин - ничего не могу с собой поделать. Так прям и подмывает сказать "Виджняна - сущее", "Виджняна - сущее"!


Виджняна возникает при условии самскара. Если виджняна - истинно сущее, то и самскара - истинно сущее?
Или Вы не согласны с взаимозависимым возникновением?
Или это другая виджняна?  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021), Сергей Хос (24.11.2011)

----------


## Вантус

Замечу, помимо #1284, что шлоки про paramārtha-satya и samyaksaṃvṛti (23 - 32) идут после т.н. "доказательств" (7 - 22). Честный Донец различает в тексте "истинно" (в 23 - 32) и "истину для мира", "истинну для Святого". В 22 явно видна претензия Чандракирти, на то что он нечто "доказал логически", с помощью обычной логики, но оно несовместимо с мирским взглядом:



> 22) Что сделаешь посредством изложения доказательств тому,
> Кто придерживается взгляда, разделяемого всеми, раз (он]
> признает авторитетным мир?
> Возникновение одного из другого тоже признается мирским.
> Поэтому какая необходимость в доказательствах этого
> существования рождения из другого?
> 
> «Мирское», когда все придерживаются одного взгляда, обладает огромной силой. И взгляд о рождении именно из другого тоже является Я [мирским]. *Доказываемое* же посредством рассуждений не является очевидной данностью, не относится к заслуживающему [признания всеми] *достоверному*. Поэтому, *хотя [это и] неприемлемо [логически*, признают, что] рождение из другого — существует».


Я так понял (там много подобных мест в тексте), что типа Чандракирти утверждает, что именно "доказал логически", но вывод противоречит чувственному опыту мирского человека, но, якобы, не противоречит опыту Святого. Причина такого поразительного результата, однако, не в его запредельной глубине, а гораздо проще - его "доказательство" содержит многочисленные логические ошибки и ничего не доказывает.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вантус, боюсь, с логическими ошибками тоже не все так просто. Ваши претензии трудно принять всерьез. То есть, когда Вы переводите рассуждения Чандракирти на язык математики, Вы делаете это довольно произвольно. Иначе говоря, Ваши аргументы я скорее отвергаю, как нелогичные, неполные, противоречивые, чем аргументы Чандракирти. В Ваших аргументах я сразу вижу ошибки, а аргументы Чандракирти вижу вполне логичными, полными и непротиворечивыми.

----------

Caddy (25.11.2011), Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

> В Ваших аргументах я сразу вижу ошибки, а аргументы Чандракирти вижу вполне логичными, полными и непротиворечивыми.


Мои ошибки - в студию. Хотя если прасанга-сама и махинации с кванторами кажутся Вам логичными, полными и непротиворечивыми, то, наверное, у Вас какя-то своя, не совпадающая с общеупотребительной, логика. Рекомендую Вам пользоваться этой Вашей логикой и в повседневной деятельности, например, при написании программ для ЭВМ.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вантус, я же сразу возразил  :Smilie:  Ошибка при введении обозначений, еще до преобразований. Поэтому Вы приходите к довольно странному (я бы сказал - предвзятому) выводу. 
Вы отказываетесь подвергать сомнению истинность видения. А это основной логический аргумент Чандракирти. Он спрашивает почему признана истинность видения истины? Ответ - потому что так вижу, так вижу. Обыватель не подвергает сомнению истинность видения. А философ должен это сделать, иначе его философия ненадежна.

----------

Caddy (25.11.2011), Монферран (07.08.2021), Сергей Хос (24.11.2011)

----------


## Вантус

См. #1298. Чандракирти полагает свои труды "логическим доказательством". Если же принять Вашу позицию, то "оспорить" можно все что угодно. Например:
1. Н. Все - духкха.
2. П. Почему все духкха?
3. Н. Для любого явления истинно, что оно - духкха.
4. П. А почему для любого явления истинно, что оно - духкха?
5. Н. Это видно из опыта.
6. П. (Не отрицая, что это видно из опыта) А почему это видно из опыта? GOTO 5.
...
666. (Н. надоело, и он уходит. П. - я доказал, что неверно, что все - духкха, т.к. Н. не ответил на мой вопрос).

----------


## Won Soeng

> См. #1298. Чандракирти полагает свои труды "логическим доказательством". Если же принять Вашу позицию, то "оспорить" можно все что угодно. Например:
> 1. Н. Все - духкха.
> 2. П. Почему все духкха?
> 3. Н. Для любого явления истинно, что оно - духкха.
> 4. П. А почему для любого явления истинно, что оно - духкха?
> 5. Н. Это видно из опыта.
> 6. П. (Не отрицая, что это видно из опыта) А почему это видно из опыта? GOTO 5.


И что Вы здесь привели? Разве Чандракирти подобным пользуется? Напротив, подобную ссылку, "это видно из опыта" он отрицает, как правомерную. Из опыта может быть видно весьма разнообразное. Что видно одному, не видно другому. Что это значит "видно из опыта"? Что значит "видно"? Что такое "опыт"?

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

#1302 был про Чандракирти. Пример доказательств без "прасанга-сама".
1. Н. Все - сукха.
2. Ф. Почему все сукха?
3. Н. Для любого явления истинно, что оно - сукха.
4. Ф. А почему для любого явления истинно, что оно - сукха?
5. Н. Это видно из опыта.
6. Ф. Такие явления, как смерть, страдания и т.п. видны из опыта?
7. Н. Да.
8. Ф. Такие явления, как смерть, страдания и т.п. - сукха?
9. Н. Нет.
10. Ф. Следовательно, существуют явления, не являющиеся сукха, что подтверждается опытом.
11. Н. Да.
12. Ф. Следовательно, неверно, что для любого явления верно, что оно - сукха, так как существуют явления, не являющиеся сукха, что подтверждается опытом.

----------


## Вантус

> И что Вы здесь привели? Разве Чандракирти подобным пользуется?


Разве Вы не читали, что он пишет? Вместо утверждения "все - духкха" может быть с тем же успехом постулировано Н. и "опровергнуто" П. утверждение "явления происходят от иного". Собственно, Чандракирти именно так это и "опровергает".



> Напротив, подобную ссылку, "это видно из опыта" он отрицает, как правомерную.


Отрицать как правомерную! О Ктулху!



> Из опыта может быть видно весьма разнообразное. Что видно одному, не видно другому.


Чандракирти не было видно как из зерна риса вырастает росток риса?



> Что это значит "видно из опыта"? Что значит "видно"? Что такое "опыт"?


Значит это, как говаривал Дхармакирти, что "правильное познание – это познание, лишенное несогласованности [с практикой] (ависамвадака)". Я это писал несколько раз, только Вы не читаете. Получается это познание через пять чувств и правильное (без прасанга-сама и др. софизмов) умозаключение.

----------


## Вантус

Я понял! Все, кроме доктринальных положений, можно опровергать с помощью любых софизмов, например, прасанга-сама. Доктринальные положения опровергать с помощью софизмов запрещается, ибо это большой грех.

Предлагаю еще софизм в стиле Чандракирти:

П. Чандракирти - дебил.
Н. Чандракирти не дебил, это видно из опыта (известно, что Чандракирти был известным философом, оставил много сочинений, учеников и т.п., что невозможно для дебила).
П. Почему это является истинным?
Н. Потому что это видно из опыта.
П. А почему это является истинным?
Н. (Недоумевая) Потому что это видно из опыта.
П. А почему это является истинным? Этот ваш ответ, не указывая причину истинности, ни в малейшей степени не может избавить от ошибки.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вантус, Вы утрируете. 

Еще раз, то, что Вы приводите, не имеет отношения к прасанге. Поэтому и дискутируете Вы не с прасангиками, а с Вашим представлением о том, чем это на Ваш взгляд является.

Философ не может опираться на опыт, не убедившись в том, что этот опыт не может оказаться ложным, заблуждением, преувеличением, пренебрежением, привязанностью или отвращением, вследствие чего, содержит в себе неведение, ошибку, иллюзию.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

Вот, я еще доказал, что любой человек - ластоногий. Доказательство позаимствовано мною практически дословно у Чандракирти, шлока 16, с. 100 в переводе Донца.
Прасангик. Вы - ластоногий.
Человек. Я - не ластоногий. Я вижу, что у меня нет ласт.
Прасангик. Почему это является истинным?
Человек. Потому что видим истинное - у меня нет ласт. У меня человечьи ноги!
Прасангик. Почему же видим истинное таким образом?
Человек. Поскольку видим истинное, постольку видим истинное.
Прасангик. Этот [ответ], не указывая причину истинности, ни в малейшей степени не может избавить от указанной ошибки. Вы ластоногий!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот, я еще доказал, что любой человек - ластоногий. Доказательство позаимствовано мною практически дословно у Чандракирти, шлока 16, с. 100 в переводе Донца.
> Прасангик. Вы - ластоногий.
> Человек. Я - не ластоногий. Я вижу, что у меня нет ласт.
> Прасангик. Почему это является истинным?
> Человек. Потому что видим истинное - у меня нет ласт. У меня человечьи ноги!
> Прасангик. Почему же видим истинное таким образом?
> Человек. Поскольку видим истинное, постольку видим истинное.
> Прасангик. Этот [ответ], не указывая причину истинности, ни в малейшей степени не может избавить от указанной ошибки. Вы ластоногий!


Ну, если человек не понимает истинности своего видения - он вполне себе и ластоногий. Какая разница? Вопрос в истинности видения, а не в том, что неистинно может быть увидено или неувидено.

Если человек что-то утверждает - он уже ошибается. И прасангик, вводя утверждение - подставляет себя под удар. 
Вполне достаточно его спросить: что значит - ластоногий?

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, Вы утрируете. Еще раз, то, что Вы приводите, не имеет отношения к прасанге. Поэтому и дискутируете Вы не с прасангиками, а с Вашим представлением о том, чем это на Ваш взгляд является.


Имеет прямое - я взял "доказательство" Чандракирти о непроисхождении из иного и начал *точно таким же способом* доказывать разный бред.



> Философ не может опираться на опыт, не убедившись в том, что этот опыт не может оказаться ложным, заблуждением, преувеличением, пренебрежением, привязанностью или отвращением, вследствие чего, содержит в себе неведение, ошибку, иллюзию.


И что? К чему Вы все это сказали? То, что из зерна риса появляется росток риса или то, что Вы - не ластоногий - это опыт ложный, заблуждение, преувеличение, пренебрежение, привязанность или отвращение, вследствие чего содержит в себе неведение, ошибку, иллюзию? Давайте с ластоногого начнем.

----------


## Вантус

BTR, так Вы согласны, что Вы - ластоногий? Хотите, я сейчас по методу Чандракирти докажу, что Вы и безногий, и ластоногий одновременно?

----------


## Won Soeng

Вантус, я Вас спросил: "что значит ластоногий"? Я ни согласен, ни не согласен. Я выражаю сомнение. 
Вы продолжаете утрировать, даже не пытаясь понять, что же такое прасанга на самом деле, а не в Вашем представлении.



> Имеет прямое - я взял "доказательство" Чандракирти о непроисхождении из иного и начал точно таким же способом доказывать разный бред.


Вы взяли что-то свое, и называете это "доказательством Чандракирти". Пока это просто Ваша фантазия о доказательстве Чандракирти. Избавьтесь от предвзятости и у Вас появится шанс быть внимательнее и беспристрастнее.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

> Если человек что-то утверждает - он уже ошибается. И прасангик, вводя утверждение - подставляет себя под удар. 
> Вполне достаточно его спросить: что значит - ластоногий?


Ластоногие. Вопрос не поможет - прасангик не отрицает того, что тоже не видит ласт у оппонента, а отрицает то, что отсутствие ласт у человека доказывает, что у человека нет ласт.

----------


## Вантус

> Вы взяли что-то свое, и называете это "доказательством Чандракирти". Пока это просто Ваша фантазия о доказательстве Чандракирти. Избавьтесь от предвзятости и у Вас появится шанс быть внимательнее и беспристрастнее.


Прочитайте с. 100 в переводе Донца и узнаете доказательство ластоногости.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Прочитайте с. 100 в переводе Донца и узнаете доказательство ластоногости.


Если несложно, процитируйте, у меня нет постраничного издания.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ластоногие. Вопрос не поможет - прасангик не отрицает того, что тоже не видит ласт у оппонента, а отрицает то, что отсутствие ласт у человека доказывает, что у человека нет ласт.


По-моему, Вы сейчас фантазируете, что отрицает прасангик. Прасангик отрицает правомерность признания чего-либо на основании только лишь очевидности. Очевидность должна быть подвергнута сомнению.

В том, что я процитировал из введения в срединный путь Чандракирти, нет никаких попыток доказывать что-либо произвольное, безумное или бессмысленное. Метод применяется аккуратно и точно к объекту отрицания - происхождению (от себя, от другого, от себя и другого, ни от себя и ни от другого). Рассматриваются возможные варианты, перечисляется и показывается неосновательность аргументов в пользу каждого из этих вариантов. 

Вы же зачем то пытаетесь дискредитировать что-то, чего в этом доказательстве нет вовсе.

Конкретно по Вашему аргументу, опять же, ошибка. Вы упускаете важный момент (даже не взирая на то, что ведете речь о ластах). Отрицается не то, "что отсутствие ласт у человека доказывает, что у человека не ласт". Отрицается способ определения отсутствия (или присутствия). Как происходит определение? Вижу или не вижу? Это не доказательный способ в философии. Необходимо так же доказать, что видение (или невидение) не содержит ошибки. Вижу или не вижу - не является достаточным аргументом. Вы не можете полагаться на это.

Поэтому меня не тревожит, являюсь я ластоногим или нет с чьей-нибудь точки зрения (включая и мою). Это может тревожить только цепляющегося за чувства обывателя.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

#1133

----------


## Вантус

> В том, что я процитировал из введения в срединный путь Чандракирти, нет никаких попыток доказывать что-либо произвольное, безумное или бессмысленное. Метод применяется аккуратно и точно к объекту отрицания - происхождению (от себя, от другого, от себя и другого, ни от себя и ни от другого).


Интересно, Вы читаете, что Вам пишут? От того, что неправильный метод применяется ни ко всем объектам, а только к некоторым, он становится правильным? Почему прасанга-сама можно применять к "происхождению от иного" и нельзя к ластоногости?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Интересно, Вы читаете, что Вам пишут? От того, что неправильный метод применяется ни ко всем объектам, а только к некоторым, он становится правильным? Почему прасанга-сама можно применять к "происхождению от иного" и нельзя к ластоногости?


Конечно же читаю. А вот Вы - явно и упорно игнорируете, что критикуете не метод Чандракирти (который я процитировал), а Вашу фантазию о нем. Я не знаю, что значит "прасанга-сама", поэтому не буду употреблять этот термин сейчас, чтобы невольно не впасть в заблуждение.
Применяйте метод к чему хотите, только применяйте правильно. Вы неверно понимаете объект отрицания у Чандракирти, поэтому и думаете, что видите бред вместо доказательства.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

Даже Ваш метод можно немного исправить, чтобы Вам стало понятнее, что Вы упускаете.

Прасангик. Вы - ластоногий.
Человек. Я - не ластоногий. Я вижу, что у меня нет ласт.
Прасангик. Вы безусловно верите, что видите все, что есть и не видите всего, чего нет?

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

> По-моему, Вы сейчас фантазируете, что отрицает прасангик. Прасангик отрицает правомерность признания чего-либо на основании только лишь очевидности. Очевидность должна быть подвергнута сомнению.


Все правильно, очевидность должна быть подвергнута сомнению. Например так.
1. Очевидно, что Земля - плоская. Если бы она была шарообразной, то с нее стекла бы вся вода, как с яблока при мытье, а мы видим, что с Земли вода не стекает. Да и в уважаемых всеми Ведах так пишут.
2. Почему же тогда никто не доходил до края Земли? Куда заходит Солнце? Почему горы заслоняются океаном при отплытии корабля?
1. Да. есть факты, говорящие против того, что Земля - плоская. Не так это и очевидно.

Но не так:
1. Очевидно, что Земля - плоская. Если бы она была шарообразной, то с нее стекла бы вся вода, как с яблока при мытье, а мы видим, что с Земли вода не стекает. Да и в уважаемых всеми Ведах так пишут.
2. Почему это очевидно?
1. Потому что видим, что с яблок при мытье вода стекает, а с Земли - очевидно нет, есть океаны.
2. Почему же видим истинное таким образом?
1. Поскольку видим истинное, постольку видим истинное.
2. Этот [ответ], не указывая причину истинности, ни в малейшей степени не может избавить от указанной ошибки. Земля - не плоская.

Чувствуете разницу?

----------

До (25.11.2011)

----------


## Вантус

> Даже Ваш метод можно немного исправить, чтобы Вам стало понятнее, что Вы упускаете.
> 
> Прасангик. Вы - ластоногий.
> Человек. Я - не ластоногий. Я вижу, что у меня нет ласт.
> Прасангик. Вы безусловно верите, что видите все, что есть и не видите всего, чего нет?


Чандракирти так не говорил: "Вы безусловно верите, что видите все". Ну, и дальше что?

----------


## Вантус

> Применяйте метод к чему хотите, только применяйте правильно. Вы неверно понимаете объект отрицания у Чандракирти, поэтому и думаете, что видите бред вместо доказательства.


После утверждения о том, что возможно некоторые утверждения (которые не нравятся и/или не могут быть опровергнуты логически) опровергать софизмами, а некоторые - нельзя, разговор с Вами не представляется возможным.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Все правильно, очевидность должна быть подвергнута сомнению. Например так.
> 1. Очевидно, что Земля - плоская. Если бы она была шарообразной, то с нее стекла бы вся вода, как с яблока при мытье, а мы видим, что с Земли вода не стекает. Да и в уважаемых всеми Ведах так пишут.
> 2. Почему же тогда никто не доходил до края Земли? Куда заходит Солнце? Почему горы заслоняются океаном при отплытии корабля?
> 1. Да. есть факты, говорящие против того, что Земля - плоская. Не так это и очевидно.
> 
> Но не так:
> 1. Очевидно, что Земля - плоская. Если бы она была шарообразной, то с нее стекла бы вся вода, как с яблока при мытье, а мы видим, что с Земли вода не стекает. Да и в уважаемых всеми Ведах так пишут.
> 2. Почему это очевидно?
> 1. Потому что видим, что с яблок при мытье вода стекает, а с Земли - очевидно нет, есть океаны.
> ...


Вантус, при чем здесь эти Ваши измышления? Ваша задача - понять доказательство Чандракирти, а не пытаться доказывать, что Вы, не поняв, можете делать любые утверждения и опровержения, какие заблагорассудится.

Объект отрицания - несомненность. Понимаете? Это единственный объект отрицания. Несомненность чего угодно. И отрицание этого объекта не значит, что Вы можете распространять отрицание несомненности на все, в чем не сомневаетесь. Не отрицаются объекты несомненности. Не утверждаются объекты несомненности. 

Постарайтесь не игнорировать то, что Вам объясняют. Я еще раз повторю главное. Отрицается несомненность. Утверждается необходимость подвергать сомнению. 
И это - не весь метод. Это только его часть. Только в одном из 12 пунктов доказательства. Только против одного конкретного аргумента. *И этим отрицанием Чандракирти не утверждает чего-то чрезмерного*. Только отбрасывает один аргумент в пользу происхождения от другого, как сомнительный. Чандракирти не утверждает чего-то против этого аргумента. Он как раз делает то же, что и Вы. Он говорит, что опираясь на сомнительное можно утверждать все, что угодно. 

При этом Чандракирти рассматривает все разнообразные аргументы. В них нужно разобраться, а не пытаться строить насмешки, исходя из того, что Вам показалось.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чандракирти так не говорил: "Вы безусловно верите, что видите все". Ну, и дальше что?


Зато я Вам говорю, чтобы Вы не делали за Чандракирти нелепых продолжений дискуссии. Я просто Вам объясняю, что эту дискуссию не нужно зацикливать. Я Вам показываю, почему Чандракирти не развивает этот диалог дальше и не попадает, как Вы, в ловушку.

Если бы Вы просто сказали - что Чандракирти отбросил аргумент *неосновательно*, просто установив *неосновательность* аргумента, но *не опровергнув его*, можно было бы вести речь о том, к чему это может привести. А приводит это *к другим аргументам*, которые Чандракирти как раз рассматривает и опровергает. Ни к каким другим аргументам, кроме рассмотренных, отбрасывание сомнительного аргумента не приводит.

Иначе говоря, "я так вижу" это не тот аргумент, который следует опровергать. Этот аргумент нужно заменить основательными аргументами. Что и сделано в доказательстве.
Но, почему-то, опровержение всех остальных аргументов Вы не оспариваете.

Попробуйте доказать, что отбрасывание аргумента "я так вижу" приводит хоть к одному основательному аргументу, который Чандракирти не опроверг.
И не домысливайте за Чандракирти, видит он росток или не видит ростка. Он видит куда больше, чем Вы можете даже помыслить.
Поэтому он понимает, что нет отдельно рисового зерна, нет отдельно рисового ростка. Нельзя так разделить этот процесс, не получив при этом массу ограничений в правоприменимости обозначения.

Как раз эти ограничения при таком разделении и создают парадокс. Точно такой же, как парадокс яйца и курицы. Что было раньше - яйцо или курица?
Если Вы принимаете на веру именно такое разделение вещей, Вы не можете ответить на этот вопрос. Нужно изменить точку зрения.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

BTR, это как на экзамене я (Я) спросил студента (С):
Я. Что такое дискретная топология? 
С. (Сделал умное лицо) Дискретная топология состоит из точек.
Я. ?! А вообще, что такое топология?
С. Ну, это когда тор выворачивают, когда пространство показывает свою нелинейную характеристику и нет разрывного. (С вызовом) Пространство-время так устроено! Вы понимаете?
Я. Вы сказали какой-то бред.
С. Это не бред, вы должны меня понять!
Я. Идите домой. Отдохните. Будете сдавать завкафедрой.

----------


## Вантус

> Иначе говоря, "я так вижу" это не тот аргумент, который следует опровергать. Этот аргумент нужно заменить основательными аргументами. Что и сделано в доказательстве.
> Но, почему-то, опровержение всех остальных аргументов Вы не оспариваете.


Как же. Чандракирти балуется непотребно с кванторами, о чем я тоже писал. #1147, #1153, #1155.

До приводил Вам примеры "возникновения из себя". #1162, #1172, #1174.

Я не ластоногий! - Расслабься, все нормально, не делай из мухи слона. Ты ластоногий.

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, это как на экзамене я (Я) спросил студента (С):
> Я. Что такое дискретная топология? 
> С. (Сделал умное лицо) Дискретная топология состоит из точек.
> Я. ?! А вообще, что такое топология?
> С. Ну, это когда тор выворачивают, когда пространство показывает свою нелинейную характеристику и нет разрывного. (С вызовом) Пространство-время так устроено! Вы понимаете?
> Я. Вы сказали какой-то бред.
> С. Это не бред, вы должны меня понять!
> Я. Идите домой. Отдохните. Будете сдавать завкафедрой.


Ну, что Вам на это ответить. Вы привязаны к математике.
Ну да, студент сказал бред. Для Вас. И Вы не должны студента понимать. 
Однако Вы в дискуссии с Чандракирти (или со мной) - не профессор, а я не студент, сдающий экзамен. И предлагаю я Вам понять не что-то абстрактное и не имеющее отношения к делу, а Вашу же ошибку. Которая к тому же приводит к неблагой речи (нападкам на Чандракирти, представление Чандракирти недостойным Вас оппонентом, обманщиком, вводящим в заблуждение)

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Балуясь непотребно с кванторами, о чем я тоже писал. #1147, #1153, #1155.
> 
> До приводил Вам примеры "возникновения из себя".


Так не балуйтесь непотребно с кванторами, уже добаловались. 
До приводил ошибочные примеры "возникновения из себя" и я сказал о том, почему вижу в этом ошибку. Вам разрешено это игнорировать?  :Smilie: 

Я могу напомнить. 

Ничто не возникает из себя же, поскольку если это что-то не прекращалось, как можно говорить о возникновении? 
Иначе говоря, необходимо какое-то прекращение этого. И как можно говорить тогда, что из этого возникло это же, если это прекращалось?
Иначе говоря, предположение о возникновении из себя - неосновательно, как его ни крути. Оно легкомысленно. И поэтому его можно не опровергать, а отбросить, как неосновательно сформулированный аргумент. 

И, поймите правильно, Вантус. Я не защищаю Чандракирти. Мне просто вполне понятно его доказательство и вполне понятна ошибочность Ваших возражений против него. 
Но все это, в общем-то, детский сад. Потому что "возникновение" - неистинно. Само "возникновение" - это дхарма. И все эти рассуждения Чандракирти - молочко для младенцев.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

> И предлагаю я Вам понять не что-то абстрактное и не имеющее отношения к делу, а Вашу же ошибку.


BTR, Вы, по всей видимости, просто обычный сектант, вроде свидетеля Иеговы. Это отвратительно. Не имея возможности показать мою ошибку с помощью логики, Вы пускаетесь в обширные, пустопорожние рассуждения, смахивающие на речь начинающего НЛПиста. Говорите силлогизмами, а не словесной окрошкой. Где Ваша дзэнская ясность мышления? Пока видно только напускание туману наподобие каракатицы.

----------


## Won Soeng

Про кванторы. Вантус, Вы слишком торопитесь. Вы начинаете анализировать кванторы, не разобравшись К ЧЕМУ они применяются. То есть, обозначив что-то как х, Вы не понимаете, что это нечто гораздо более сложное, чем х. Вы игнорируете природу этого х. Поэтому, применяя квантор общности Вы обнаруживаете противоречие. Но не понимаете, что это противоречие только Вашего обозначения, а не того, что Вы так обозначили.

----------

Caddy (25.11.2011), Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

> Ничто не возникает из себя же, поскольку если это что-то не прекращалось, как можно говорить о возникновении? 
> Иначе говоря, необходимо какое-то прекращение этого. И как можно говорить тогда, что из этого возникло это же, если это прекращалось?
> Иначе говоря, предположение о возникновении из себя - неосновательно, как его ни крути. Оно легкомысленно. И поэтому его можно не опровергать, а отбросить, как


До дал такое определение происхождения из себя - поддержание... собственного... существования. Где тут ошибка?

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, Вы, по всей видимости, просто обычный сектант, вроде свидетеля Иеговы. Это отвратительно. Не имея возможности показать мою ошибку с помощью логики, Вы пускаетесь в обширные, пустопорожние рассуждения, смахивающие на речь начинающего НЛПиста. Говорите силлогизмами, а не словесной окрошкой. Где Ваша дзэнская ясность мышления? Пока видно только напускание туману наподобие каракатицы.


Вантус, воздержитесь, пожалуйста, от оценок, хорошо? Я Вам постоянно объясняю, где Ваша логическая ошибка. Вы неправильно записываете условие задачи. Неважно, что Вы делаете дальше. Вы решаете НЕПРАВИЛЬНУЮ задачу.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Вантус

> Про кванторы. Вантус, Вы слишком торопитесь. Вы начинаете анализировать кванторы, не разобравшись К ЧЕМУ они применяются. То есть, обозначив что-то как х, Вы не понимаете, что это нечто гораздо более сложное, чем х. Вы игнорируете природу этого х. Поэтому, применяя квантор общности Вы обнаруживаете противоречие. Но не понимаете, что это противоречие только Вашего обозначения, а не того, что Вы так обозначили.


#1330

----------


## Вантус

> Неважно, что Вы делаете дальше. Вы решаете НЕПРАВИЛЬНУЮ задачу.


Напишите правильно, силлогизмами. Иначе - #1330. Кончайте меня уговаривать, что я не прав, начинайте *доказывать*. Строить цепочки верных суждений.

----------


## Won Soeng

> До дал такое определение происхождения из себя - поддержание... собственного... существования. Где тут ошибка?


Ошибка в произвольном введении терминов, никак не соотносимым с условиями задачи. Сразу возникает необходимость определения существования. ЧТо такое существование? Как оно соотносится с возникновением?

И не расширяя (произвольно!) исходную задачу, Вы не сможете это обосновать. Поэтому такое определение - неправомерно.

Если Вы не понимаете сути того, что обсуждаете, просто заменяя это произвольными х, у - к сожалению, Вы будете произвольно же делать подмены и не видеть этого. 

А если Вы немного успокоитесь и перестанете исходить из желания опровергнуть Чандракирти во что бы то ни стало, то мы можем разобраться, что значит возникновение, и почему "поддержание" и "существование" здесь вообще ни при чем.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Напишите правильно, силлогизмами. Иначе - #1330. Кончайте меня уговаривать, что я не прав, начинайте *доказывать*. Строить цепочки верных суждений.


Теперь я верю, что Вы и правда не понимаете, а не просто иронизируете.
Я не доказываю. Чандракирти привел доказательство. Я показываю Вашу ошибку в Вашем опровержении доказательства Чандракирти. Просто обратите внимание на то, ЧТО Вы обозначаете. И не вводите лишних сущностей. Используйте только те, что заданы. К сожалению, они заданы на протяжении первых пяти глав. И их НУЖНО прочитать, чтобы понимать, о чем идет речь в шестой. 
Что это не произвольные сущности, которые можно вольно трактовать без каких-либо ограничений, а конкретная СИСТЕМА взглядов.

И что происхождение чего-либо это философски строгое обозначение момента, когда что-то не бывшее ранее возникло. И что прекращение это философски строгое обозначение момента, когда чего-то ранее бывшего теперь нет.
И это требует понимания отношения "ранее". Нужно понимать что значит "есть", что значит "нет". И это значит, что нужно понимать, так же отношение "то же" и "другое". 
Не трактовать, как их захочется, в произвольном контексте. А строго придерживаться введенной системы. Потому что есть - это не значит вижу, а нет - это не значит не вижу.

Если Вы исходите из другой системы, конечно Вы будете видеть неправильность. Потому что слова вводят в заблуждение. Вы видите другой контекст, отличный от того, в котором эти слова приводятся.

Вы и сами привели чудесный пример со студентом, который не знает общего контекста топологии, а потому плавает в вопросе дискретной топологии. 

Вот и Вы, не знаете общего контекста дхарматы, а потому плаваете в вопросе анализа конкретных дхарм. 
Вы решили, раз используются обычные слова, то и контекст можно взять обычный. То есть - любой. 
Но тогда Ваши аргументы будут отвергнуты тем же способом, каким это делаете Вы. Будете отправлены учить матчасть (т.е. правильный контекст обсуждения)

----------

Caddy (25.11.2011), Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

Насчет кванторов, я задам Вам простой вопрос. С чего Вы решили, что ВАШЕ применение кванторов ИМЕЕТ ОТНОШЕНИЕ, к тому, что Вы читаете в доказательстве Чандракирти?
С чего Вы взяли, что теория множеств хоть в чем-то совпадает с теорией дхарм?
Число дхарм НЕ БЕЗГРАНИЧНО. В то время, как теория множеств не имеет специальных ограничений, если они прямо не указаны.

Вы используете неверный метод, к которому привязаны, и поэтому не даете себе возможности просто понять, о чем идет речь.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

> #1330


А ведь просил же, воздержаться от оценок  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## До

> Само "возникновение" - это дхарма.


Возникновение, это не дхарма, а дхармата. Потому что возникновение не возникает или у вас бы плодились возникновения как снежный ком - такой бы выходил бред.
Вы говоря такую ахинею ещё и свысока оцениваете работу Чандракирти?




> Так не балуйтесь непотребно с кванторами, уже добаловались.


Ну вы уже добаловались с возникноваениями.




> До приводил ошибочные примеры "возникновения из себя" и я сказал о том, почему вижу в этом ошибку. Вам разрешено это игнорировать?


Вы допускаете, что можете заблуждаться?




> Я могу напомнить. Ничто не возникает из себя же, поскольку если это что-то *не прекращалось, как* можно говорить о возникновении?


Ответ 
1) _есть_ способ говорить о возникновении,
2) ваше возражение основывается на том, что предмет должен _прекратиться_ - это ошибочная посылка, не должен, не обязан.
Вот ваш "непробиваемый" контраргумент и рассыпался в прах.




> Иначе говоря, необходимо какое-то прекращение этого. И как можно говорить тогда, что из этого возникло это же, если это прекращалось?


Прекращение не обязательно, говорить _можно_ (ошибаетесь намекая, что нельзя). Минимум две ошибки.




> Иначе говоря, предположение о возникновении из себя - неосновательно, как его ни крути.


Прикрутили к нему ошибки - стало "неосновательно". А вы не прикручивайте, а "поймите правильно".




> Оно легкомысленно.


Ну, а допускаете, что ваши не-опровержения могут быть "легкомысленны"?




> И поэтому его *можно не опровергать*, а отбросить, как неосновательно сформулированный аргумент.


Да вообще можно ничего не опровергать - форум это убедительно доказывает. Не обязательно даже понимать.

----------


## Won Soeng

До, я не согласен с Вашими аргументами, но обсуждая их мы просто пойдем по кругу. Я уверен, что прав, и Ваши аргументы для меня пусты. Вы уверены, что правы, и мои аргументы для Вас пусты. Я не могу принять Ваши аргументы, поскольку полагаю, что нет ничего кроме дхарм, что могло бы быть различено, названо, но не являлось бы при этой дхармой, Вы же различаете дхармата, которая не дхарма - для меня это экстернализм, внешнее устройство, которого нет. Для Вас мое представление, что все есть дхармы - ошибочно, но я не могу себе представить аргументов в пользу Вашей точки зрения, а Вы мне их не предоставляете. Но если Вы их предоставите, возможно, я пойму. Хотя бы это не будет сразу же очередным обсуждением по кругу.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## До

> Вантус, Вы утрируете. Еще раз, то, что Вы приводите, *не имеет отношения к прасанге*. Поэтому и дискутируете Вы не с прасангиками, а с Вашим представлением о том, чем это на Ваш взгляд является.


Представьте, что я сказал что-то, что _имеет_ отношения к прасанге. Сможете ли вы на такое утверждать, что оно не имеет отношения к прасанге?

Например, в прасангичекой книжке прасангик приводит прасангический аргумент против чего-то - если говорить про схему этого аргумента - то это не имеет отношения к прасанге, так?

----------


## Платон

Что Будда говорил о времени?
Современная физика позволяет сказать что время - описательный процесс в психике как последовательность существ четвертого измерения.
то есть это ДЛЯ НАС росток и семня идут именно в таком порядке.


Утверждение что причина и следствия одновременны - вполне правомерно. Но в четвертом измрении время существ идет привычно в другом ракурсе.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Взгляды Чандракирти действительно "отдают" софистическими уловками. Поэтому, наверное, следует придерживаться ММК Нагарджуны, тут уже не до софистики.


Прасангики говорят, что этого не следует боятся, кем только их не объявляют и софистами и нигилистами. Главное понять для чего они это делают. Они таким образом демонстрируют, что будь ты хоть трижды профессор и нобелевский лауреат, для Арьев ты такое же заблуждающееся ЖС, как и сантехник дядя Вася, они не говорят, что между ними нет градаций, но эти градации сансарные, цеплятся за их истинность не стоит. Чанлракирти признанно лучший комментатор Нагарджуны.

----------

Caddy (25.11.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (25.11.2011)

----------


## Вантус

Поклоняюсь бородатому махапандите, родившегося в далекой стране на Западе! 
О великий мудрец, принесший методы исторического и диалектического материализма,
открывающие для нас сердце учений мудрецов прошлого - Нагарджуны и Чандракирти,
пусть твое учение поможет открыть око мудрости у отвергающих верное познание!
Пользуясь методами исторического и диалектического материализма, можно видеть, что трактаты Чандракирти не являются самообусловленными, а отражают конкретные явления окружающего Чандракирти мира (состояние общества, явления природы и т.п.), преломленные через тогдашнюю науку. В своих трудах Чандракирти пытается ответить на вопросы, вытекающие из опыта людей того времени и не могущие быть разрешенными с помощью науки того времени. Почему. хотя можно сжечь дом, из пепла нельзя построить новый? Почему, хотя человек состоит из 4 элементов, 4 элемента не тождественны человеку- человек осознает себя, а его составные части - нет? Какой цвет изначально присущ листу, который может быть зеленым днем, серым ночью или желтым для больного желтухой? Каким образом те или иные вещи видны человеку и как они существуют без человека, сами по себе? Что придает вещам человек при познании, а чем они наделены изначально? Почему из зерна возникает росток и что включает в себя понятие возникновения, если в зерне физически ростка нет, а само зерно постепенно исчезает по мере развития ростка? Может это не появление нового, а какое-то превращение? И много подобных вопросов. 
Тогдашний атомизм находился на жалком уровне, он смешивал объективно существующие элементы с субъективно воспринимаемыми свойствами элементов, приписывал объективность субъективному и не мог удовлетворить Чандракирти. Чандракирти, однако, не мог прийти к мысли о движении материи, поскольку ни одна форма этого движения не была изучена, а выражал свое несогласие с приписыванием субъективному истинного, объективного существования, несогласие с тем, что превращение одного в другое является порождением нового из ранее не существующего с помощью софизмов. Его коллеги - виджнянавадины, пошли по другому пути, рассматривая только психический опыт и рассматривая все только как набор элементов этого опыта+источник этих элементов, который также относится к психике (по-сути, это совершенно правомерно - сознание, созданное эволюцией именно как инструмент взаимодействия с окружающим миром, верно отражает в себе этот мир и возможно описание реальности с разных сторон).

Только спустя много лет марксисты могут утверждать - вещи не возникают из *других* вещей, не прибегая к софизмам. В том смысле, что 
реального *возникновения* чего-то из другого нет - чему-то обязательно присутствовало другой вид существования этого чего-то, например, росток. возникший из зерна и почвы, содержит все те же молекулы, который составляли зерно и почву. Что нового возникло? Ничего, просто изменилось взаимное расположение молекул (причем такое расположение молекул было возможно и ранее, не является принципиально новым). Но сознанием это отражается как возникновение "нового". 
Можно говорить (в некотором смысле), что явления не возникают *из себя*, в том смысле, что явления представляют собой частный случай движения материи, и существование некоторого одного явления, пусть даже и поддерживающего самого себя, сама способность к самоподдержанию, является частным случаем свойств материи вообще, а не только материи, из которой состоит то, что отражается как это явление. Например, самоподдержание человека достигнуто через определенную организацию молекул человека в клетки, и особый способ взаимодействия этих клеток с окружающим, а не мистической "жизненной силой", "витальной жидкостью" или "душой". Короче говоря, самоподдержание имеет материальную причину.
И уж никак нельзя говорить, что материя - это атман. Сам способ существования материи в корне отличен от существования явлений психического опыта, как лицо и его отражение в зеркале и понятие существования, так, как оно применяется к явлениям психичического опыта, неприменимо к материи. Материя существует таким способом, что она может быть правильно познана, и не более того, не является некоей метафизической вещью. "Материя вообще" не возникает ни из себя, ни из другого. по причине неопределенности этих понятий для "материи вообще", хотя дает жизнь всем явлениям.

----------

Vladiimir (25.11.2011)

----------


## Вантус

> Но в четвертом измрении время существ идет привычно в другом ракурсе.


Чего-чего? Каком измерении? Измерении чего? Вы поняли, что только что сказали "во времени время существ идет привычно в другом ракурсе"?

----------


## Вантус

> Прасангики говорят, что этого не следует боятся, кем только их не объявляют и софистами и нигилистами. Главное понять для чего они это делают. Они таким образом демонстрируют, что будь ты хоть трижды профессор и нобелевский лауреат, для Арьев ты такое же заблуждающееся ЖС, как и сантехник дядя Вася, они не говорят, что между ними нет градаций, но эти градации сансарные, цеплятся за их истинность не стоит.


Эта позиция ничуть не отлична от



> Natus est [в других источниках — Crucifixus est] Dei Filius, non pudet, quia pudendum est;
> et mortuus est Dei Filius, prorsus credibile est, quia ineptum est;
> et sepultus resurrexit, certum est, quia impossibile.
> (De Carne Christi V, 4)





> Чанлракирти *признанно* лучший комментатор Нагарджуны.


А явления *признанно* происходят от иного.

----------


## Платон

есть один момент. Неоридинарный опыт.
Например тибетский лама вполне воспринимает материальное божество, когда оно решит его посетить.
Вера в материю, в божество позволяетвыбрать из многих интерпретаций, коридоров реальности какойто. Поэтому разумная вера полезна. В прямом смысле Ваш коридор реальности соткан и будет соткан из веры в материю.

----------


## Платон

наша Земля состоит из четырех измерений пространства времени. время в другом пространстве времени идет по другим законам.

----------


## Вантус

> наша Земля состоит из четырех измерений пространства времени. время в другом пространстве времени идет по другим законам.


Какой-то бред. Земля не состоит из "пространства-времени" (4-мерного многообразия с римановой метрикой), а "пространство-время" является математической моделью Вселенной, в том числе и Земли. Не Земля состоит из, а пространство-время состоит из.

----------


## Платон

математически доказано что измерения состоят из супер-струн, однако. 
То есть пространство-время с вами не происходит, это только математическая модель Вселенной?

----------


## Вантус

> есть один момент. Неоридинарный опыт.
> Например тибетский лама вполне воспринимает материальное божество, когда оно решит его посетить.


Дурка по нему плачет, по такому ламе. А также, читайте книги по тантре и узнавайте, из чего состоит дэват, откуда возникает и куда растворяется и отражением какой материи является. 



> Вера в материю, в божество позволяетвыбрать из многих интерпретаций, коридоров реальности какойто. Поэтому разумная вера полезна. В прямом смысле Ваш коридор реальности соткан и будет соткан из веры в материю.


Из веры в возможность познания? Да, я верю в то, что верное познание существует, ибо это согласуется с опытом.

----------


## Платон

Однако дурка может по многим и плачет кто например священников и монахов расстреливал потому что обективно материальной пользы от них нет.

А божества и духи МОГУТ менять материальный мир видимо.


Что ж удачи, желаю вам познать квантовую физику и теорию супер-струн. :Kiss:

----------


## Вантус

> математически доказано что измерения состоят из супер-струн, однако. 
> То есть пространство-время с вами не происходит, это только математическая модель Вселенной?


Вы столь же безграмотны, как и студент из #1328. Пространство-время - инструмент познания, *отражение* некоторых свойств материи. Он может быть отброшен при открытии с его помощью у материи свойств, не отражаемых им - такова была судьба евклидового пространства как способа описания вселенной. Сама же вселенная не может быть отброшена и непригодность евклидовой модели не означает несуществования описываемой ей вселенной. Вселенная существовала до Римана, и до Евклида, без всякого "пространства-времени".

----------


## Платон

Вот я И ГОВОРЮ что пространство-время это то что с вами ОБЪЕКТИВНО происходит, познается на опыте. вы же сами говорите что воспринимаете росток как то и чего состоит семя. Обратное тоже верно - семя и почва - то из чего состоит росток.

----------


## Вантус

> Однако дурка может по многим и плачет кто например священников и монахов расстреливал потому что обективно материальной пользы от них нет.


Интересно, кто расстреливал монахов *по таким основаниям*? И забавно, как ловко равняют материальную пользу (телесные потребности) и материализм (учение про виды движений материи). По созвучию, не иначе.



> А божества и духи МОГУТ менять материальный мир видимо.
> Что ж удачи, желаю вам познать квантовую физику и теорию супер-струн.


В список игнорирования, однозначно. Человек не исправим, его мышление отключено.

----------


## Платон

Однако зная законы этого мира можно и мертвых воскршать и по воде ходить. Духи и божества - просто законы мира.

----------


## Платон

Монахов расстрелиовали китайские коммунисты и красноармейцы.

----------


## Вантус

Да, провозглашающие себя ныне буддистами погрязли в атмаваде и прославлении неведения, неразличения дхарм, тогда как буддизм возникал как анатмавада и различение дхарм. Подобно древним чарвакам, которые отрицали, со слов Чандракирти, умозаключение как источник верного познания, они, эти самопровозглашенные буддисты, глумятся над логикой и поносят ее. Буддизм превратился в противоположность себя. Диалектика-с.

----------


## Платон

Ясности вам. :Smilie:

----------


## Айвар

> Только спустя много лет марксисты могут утверждать - вещи не возникают из других вещей, не прибегая к софизмам. В том смысле, что 
> реального возникновения чего-то из другого нет - чему-то обязательно присутствовало другой вид существования этого чего-то, например, росток.


Реально дилемму существования (и в субьективном и объективном варианте) решил не Маркс и Ленин, а Шрёденгер, который сумел волновую теорию подчинить статистическим методам науки, то есть сумел объдинить корпускулярную и волновую картину мира.
Первые двое были крайне озабочены властью и популяризацией идеологии, которая открывала двери любому сумасбродству. А то, к чему это привело и так все знают.

----------


## Айвар

> Прасангики говорят, что этого не следует боятся, кем только их не объявляют и софистами и нигилистами. Главное понять для чего они это делают. Они таким образом демонстрируют, что будь ты хоть трижды профессор и нобелевский лауреат, для Арьев ты такое же заблуждающееся ЖС, как и сантехник дядя Вася, они не говорят, что между ними нет градаций, но эти градации сансарные, цеплятся за их истинность не стоит. Чанлракирти признанно лучший комментатор Нагарджуны.


Софистика предполагает игру словами. Прасангика - вы ее понимаете или нет, но это прямое мгновенное  восприятие. Комментарии, конечно, могут иметь место, но только по аналогии. Надо быть пробужденным. Ясность, присущая осознанности, это не единственный фактор просветления.
Концептуальной ясностью отличаются марксисты, а вот многие буддисты плаваю в грезах.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Представьте, что я сказал что-то, что _имеет_ отношения к прасанге. Сможете ли вы на такое утверждать, что оно не имеет отношения к прасанге?
> 
> Например, в прасангичекой книжке прасангик приводит прасангический аргумент против чего-то - если говорить про схему этого аргумента - то это не имеет отношения к прасанге, так?


Если Вы приведете пример, не утрирующий метод, не извращающий его ради фиктивного доказательства его неправильности - то можно будет рассматривать.
Пока приводимые примеры крайне отличны от того, что я читаю в конкретном доказательстве Чандракирти. 

Критикуйте конкретные доказательства, будет о чем говорить. А все эти подмены и интерпретации доказательства содержат ошибку подстановки. И поэтому могут быть отброшены без детального обсуждения.

Но, поймите правильно. Я - не прасангик. Я всего лишь критикую Ваше доказательство ошибок Чандракирти. Я показываю, что Вы обнаруживаете собственную ошибку, а не его. Показываемой Вами ошибки у Чандракирти нет. Ошибка не в логике Чандракирти, а в Вашем переформулировании его доказательства.

Чандракирти может быть для Вас неубедителен. Но это слишком маленькое основание, чтобы говорить об ошибке.
И, еще раз. Я назвал само это доказательство молочком для младенцев. Потому что это разжежывается на относительном уровне для предварительного понимания. Человек, который будет повторять это доказательство, как свидетельство постижения этим человеком пустоты получит от меня вопрос об истинности происхождения. И если он ответит как Вы, я не приму этого ответа. И никакие упреки в мой адрес по этому поводу ничего не изменят.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## До

> Человек, который будет повторять это доказательство, как свидетельство постижения этим человеком пустоты получит от меня вопрос об истинности происхождения. И если он ответит как Вы, я не приму этого ответа. И никакие упреки в мой адрес по этому поводу ничего не изменят.


В вашей собственной подписи обратите внимание на первое слово.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, провозглашающие себя ныне буддистами погрязли в атмаваде и прославлении неведения, неразличения дхарм, тогда как буддизм возникал как анатмавада и различение дхарм. Подобно древним чарвакам, которые отрицали, со слов Чандракирти, умозаключение как источник верного познания, они, эти самопровозглашенные буддисты, глумятся над логикой и поносят ее. Буддизм превратился в противоположность себя. Диалектика-с.


Какое все это имеет значение, если Вы привязаны к логике и даже не коснулись пустоты? 
Анализ дхарм - это их памятование (осознание). Сначала телесных качеств (нама-рупа), потом качеств чувств (ведана), потом качеств ума (сання-самскара).
И практикуя памятование качеств ума следует практиковать дхьяны, в которых дхарм все меньше и меньше возникает и прекращается. Это и есть постижение пустоты. 

Есть учения для тех, кто еще далек от Дхармы. Им полезна логика, им полезно грубое наблюдение за тем, что трудно упустить, легко заметить. Но когда внимание становится тонким, а ум спокойным, полностью прекратить неведение только наблюдением за возникновением Дхарм - нельзя. Нужно проникнуть в природу этих дхарм. 

Поэтому то, что Вы так огорчаетесь за современных Буддистов - всего лишь Ваше довольно наивное понимание Учения Будды. Обратитесь к известным реализованным учителям за наставлением в практику.
Какая разница, что говорят люди, называющие себя Буддистами? Вы ничего не сделаете за них. И ничего не сделаете за меня. Как и я за Вас.

Имеющееся понимание - это то, с чем и нужно работать. Если у меня крайне много подтверждений моего понимания в ежедневной практике, любые замечания и упреки, которых не наберется и на полпроцента, не смогут дать почву для сомнения. Особенно, если это сомнение уже практиковалось и исчерпало себя. 
Лучшее продвижение в практике это новое сомнение, что-то, еще не рассмотренное, что-то, показывающее возможную ошибку в понимании.

Никто лучше опытного учителя, авторитет которого Вы признаете, не поможет найти такое сомнение. 
Можно самому. Если проницательность ума безупречна и все мнения равно "не мои". Все до единого. Как встретил, так и расстался. Будь оно называемо правильным или неправильным.

Если же Вам дорога логика - значит Вы привязаны к логике и не можете выйти за ее пределы. А в пределах логики нельзя обрести освобождения. Как и в пределах чего угодно другого - произвола, бездействия или морали.

----------

AndyZ (25.11.2011), Монферран (07.08.2021), Сергей Хос (25.11.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Можно самому. Если проницательность ума безупречна и все мнения равно "не мои". Все до единого. Как встретил, так и расстался. Будь оно называемо правильным или неправильным.


Это назывется наплевательство. В его пределах обретают наплевательственное освобождение.




> А в пределах логики нельзя обрести освобождения. Как и в пределах чего угодно другого - произвола, бездействия или морали.


Да здравствуют наплевательство, непроизвольность, деятельное незнание и аморальность! Ура, товарищи?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Won Soeng

> Считаете, меня это колышет или должно колыхать? В вашей собственной подписи обратите внимание на первое слово.


Так это же чудесно, что не колышет  :Smilie: 
Надеюсь, Вы понимаете, что Ваши настоятельные убеждения прасангиков тоже не должны никого колыхать?

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это нназывется наплевательство. В его пределах обретают наплевательственное освобождения.


Наплевательство - это не встречаться (игнорировать). Не расставаться - это цепляние.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да здравствуют наплевательство, непроизвольность, деятельное незнание и аморальность! Ура, товарищи?


Не бойтесь Вы так. Вполне достаточно не желать зла.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Платон

Очевидно дхармата проявляет себя как санджня - совокупность цветов, красок, фигур которые вокруг.
Очевидно  когда мы говорим о возникнвении сущности мы говорим о самскаре.

потому можно говорить что сущности в реальности как она есть не возникают.
потому можно говорить что сущности в условиях самсарной психики возникают из причин и условий.

Обретите ум младенца. Квансум Босаль.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Наплевательство - это не встречаться (игнорировать). Не расставаться - это цепляние.


Давайте применим эти мудрые определения.
Вы встретились с сочинениями Чандракирти, которые ранее игнорировали (ай, нехорошо).
У Вас не возникли сомнения в корректности его аргументации; это тоже нехорошо (т.к. сомнения, Вы говорите, это хорошо).
Вам "понятны" его доказательства--значит, не можете расстаться с пониманием. Это, получается, цепляние.
Видите, сколько ещё предстоит над собой работать (не только Вам), чтобы декларируемые принципы не расходились с действиями.

----------

Won Soeng (25.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вам "понятны" его доказательства--значит, не можете расстаться с пониманием. Это, получается, цепляние.


Это совершенно правильно методологическое замечание. Действительно, любое концептуальное цепляние к любой истине (в т.ч. и к 4 БИ) есть проявление непросветленного ума, то есть заблуждение. Именно поэтому так опасна логика - она легко может превратиться из инструмента в оковы.
С т.зр. буддизма, критерий, я полагаю, один: новое понимание должно способствовать постижению пустотности, не ведя в то же время к полному отрицанию. То есть, расширять сознание.
То есть проблнма преимущественно методологическая, и мне кажется, что Чандракирти вполне справляется с этой задачей.

В небе ума клеши, [подобные] планетам и созвездиям;
Являют в своем свете обманчивые видимости, созданные ложными умопостроениями.
Да затмит их солнце подлинной изначальной мудрости,
Возникшей из благих заслуг и постижения природы ясности и пустоты.
_Лонгченпа_

----------


## Won Soeng

> Давайте применим эти мудрые определения.
> Вы встретились с сочинениями Чандракирти, которые ранее игнорировали (ай, нехорошо).
> У Вас не возникли сомнения в корректности его аргументации; это тоже нехорошо (т.к. сомнения, Вы говорите, это хорошо).
> Вам "понятны" его доказательства--значит, не можете расстаться с пониманием. Это, получается, цепляние.
> Видите, сколько ещё предстоит над собой работать (не только Вам), чтобы декларируемые принципы не расходились с действиями.


А то ж  :Smilie:  Очень хорошо написали. Давайте применять.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это совершенно правильно методологическое замечание. Действительно, любое концептуальное цепляние к любой истине (в т.ч. и к 4 БИ) есть проявление непросветленного ума, то есть заблуждение. Именно поэтому так опасна логика - она легко может превратиться из инструмента в оковы.
> С т.зр. буддизма, критерий, я полагаю, один: новое понимание должно способствовать постижению пустотности, не ведя в то же время к полному отрицанию. То есть, расширять сознание.
> То есть проблнма преимущественно методологическая, и мне кажется, что Чандракирти вполне справляется с этой задачей.
> 
> В небе ума клеши, [подобные] планетам и созвездиям;
> Являют в своем свете обманчивые видимости, созданные ложными умопостроениями.
> Да затмит их солнце подлинной изначальной мудрости,
> Возникшей из благих заслуг и постижения природы ясности и пустоты.
> _Лонгченпа_


Иногда мы что-то легко понимаем просто потому, что уже знакомы с этим. 
Было бы странно, если бы я не понимал доводов Нагарджуны или Чандракирти, когда ими полны дхармовые поединки огромного множества дзенских историй.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Очевидно дхармата проявляет себя как санджня - совокупность цветов, красок, фигур которые вокруг.
> Очевидно  когда мы говорим о возникнвении сущности мы говорим о самскаре.
> 
> потому можно говорить что сущности в реальности как она есть не возникают.
> потому можно говорить что сущности в условиях самсарной психики возникают из причин и условий.
> 
> Обретите ум младенца. Квансум Босаль.


С одной стороны ум младенца, с другой стороны: очевидно, очевидно...
Можно говорить так и этак, но всякую малость приходится сделать самому.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Платон

БТР я не понимаю твоих эмоций. прокомментированный когнитивный процесс верен. имеются доктринальные несостыковки в обЪяснении с позицией Тхеравады так как там вообще Дхарматы нет) "внимательно смотрит" Так что ты хочешь до меня донести?  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

Дискуссия скатилась в полный трэш, ибо у противной стороны кончились аргументы и они начали разводить поповщину.

----------


## До

> Так это же чудесно, что не колышет  Надеюсь, Вы понимаете, что Ваши настоятельные убеждения прасангиков тоже не должны никого колыхать?


Я привожу аргументы, а не устраиваю дзен буриме.

----------


## Платон

Вантус, зачем вы тогда это говорите. сведите дискуссию туда куда надо ВАМ.
До, зачем вы оправдываетесь?

P.S. перечитайте посты БТРа, тема дискуссия себя исчерпала. причина отсутствия ясности - упрямство и косность во взглядах.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Дискуссия скатилась в полный трэш, ибо у противной стороны кончились аргументы и они начали разводить поповщину.


Представляете себя победителем? Так ведь Ваши аргументы не приняты  :Smilie: 
Просто предлагаю мир.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я привожу аргументы, а не устраиваю дзен буриме.


Так Ваши аргументы выглядят хуже, чем дзен буриме  :Smilie: 
Но предлагаю не ссориться из-за этого

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Платон

Собственно могу подытожить как я понял суть. Если существует надмирская реальность не-материи то есть законы которые действуют в мире но не подвластны миру материи, времени и пространства. во что Вантус не верит и требует Чандракрити доказать йогическое непосредственное познание реальности , не убеждаясь уверениями что доказать можно только то что материальная реальность суть НЕ АРГУМЕНТ.

Что ж , пусть к нему придет Чандракрити и просветит его ум, служащий мирским, материалистическим богам познания.

----------


## Вантус

> Представляете себя победителем? Так ведь Ваши аргументы не приняты 
> Просто предлагаю мир.


Вы не привели ни единого правильно построенного силлогизма. Опровергнуть нечто - это значит доказать ошибочность, построив цепочку истинных суждений. Например, найти контрпример или противоречие в доводах оппонента, т.е. что из доводов оппонента можно вывести как суждение, так и его отрицание. Вы ничего такого не делали, а только пускали дым и туман, выдавали ложное за истинное и призывали не делать из мухи слона.
Мир с попами и поповствующими? Ни под каким видом я не буду мириться с Марой и его слугами.
Полагаю, что именно поэтому в тантрах говорят о гневных методах спасения труднообучаемых, которые не могут быть спасены мудростью сутр - логикой и философией.

----------


## Платон

чтож тогда вы разделяете (идеаторно) карму неуважения к христианскому духовенству. не можете принять. ненавидите чтото и раздражаетесь. пусть ваших богов материалистического достоверного но не йогического познания научат достоверному познанию бодхисаттвы призванные защищать мир, предложенный вам. ОМ ГАТЕ ГАТЕ ПАРГАТЕ ПАРАСАМГАТЕ БОДХИ СВАХА

----------


## До

> Так Ваши аргументы выглядят хуже, чем дзен буриме


У меня нормальные аргументы. Поймите их правильно - и всё.

Зен буриме - решать коан там где его нет. Порой бред является просто бредом.




> Человек, который будет повторять это доказательство, как свидетельство постижения этим человеком пустоты получит от меня вопрос об истинности происхождения. И если он ответит как Вы, я не приму этого ответа. И никакие упреки в мой адрес по этому поводу ничего не изменят.


В этом абзаце вы в мастера дзен играете?

----------


## Платон

Кстати чем вас так обидели священнослужители?
Я собственно тоже предлагаю мир и дискуссию.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Полагаю, что именно поэтому в тантрах говорят о гневных методах спасения труднообучаемых, которые не могут быть спасены мудростью сутр - логикой и философией.


Путаете, дорогой. Гневные идамы скорее против тех, кто придает слишком большое значение собственным логическим умопостроениям, по своему неразумию считая их мерилом истины. Недаром в Уттаратантре говорится:

[The Dharma] will be abandoned and is of an unsteady nature. It is not [the ultimate
quality] and [the Sangha] is still with fear. Thus the two aspects of Dharma and the
Assembly of noble ones do not represent the supreme refuge, which is constant and stable.

А Лонгченпа в одной из своих работ приводит вот такой комментарий:

Условием  начала проявления абсолютного пробуждения (абхисамбодхи)
Является полное отбрасывание всех [концепций в отношении] истин Пути.

----------


## Антип Байда

> На геше тренируйтесь.


Спарринг услуги какого геше можете предоставить? Никакого? Тогда не сотрясаем эфир.



> Самосущий огонь некоторое иное,


Так



> причем не то иное, от которого происходит самосущее зерно.


Вопрос вот в чем: если зерно и росток относительно зерна равно иные, то как определяем, что росток произошел от одного, но не от другого?
Вы осциллируете между относительной и абсолютной истинами, не различая их. Для резкого повышения КПД ветки предлагаю уже начать, как говориться, различать, отсюда вопрос:
Является ли связь зерно -росток и отсутствие связи огонь- росток только проекцией на наблюдаемое или же оно описывает природную, независимую причинно-следственную связь, то есть описывает природу самосущего?

----------

Сергей Хос (25.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вот, я еще доказал, что любой человек - ластоногий. Доказательство позаимствовано мною практически дословно у Чандракирти, шлока 16, с. 100 в переводе Донца.
> Прасангик. Вы - ластоногий.
> Человек. Я - не ластоногий. Я вижу, что у меня нет ласт.
> Прасангик. Почему это является истинным?
> Человек. Потому что видим истинное - у меня нет ласт. У меня человечьи ноги!
> Прасангик. Почему же видим истинное таким образом?
> Человек. Поскольку видим истинное, постольку видим истинное.
> Прасангик. Этот [ответ], не указывая причину истинности, ни в малейшей степени не может избавить от указанной ошибки. Вы ластоногий!


Смысл такой. Если человек не может обосновать истинность своего познания, то его ластоногость или неластоногость в равной степени под вопросом, поэтому, если он хочет УТВЕРЖДАТЬ неластоногость, то его ластоногость в равной степени обоснованности (нулевой) подлежит утверждению. То же самое про происхождение от иного, разберемся, главное, не спрыгивать с темы, ок?)

----------


## Платон

Вы хотите понять есть ли связь росток-огонь? Смотрите: росток положенный в огонь конкретно приобретает связь близости в материальном пространстве. подобное есть впримитивной магии. росток вдали от огня тоже с ним связан. только расстояние другое.В растении почва и семя формируют не только пространственные но и связи, обнаруживаемые нами как причинные или например химичесткие внутри растения. Все однако связано со всем. собственно связей можно обнаружить бесконечное количество в переплетении самсары и нирваны (например есть такой термин- связь с Учителем, никто её не видит , но она есть). Непременным условием ОБНАРУЖЕНИЯ связи является психика живого, я так понял. Еще раз, никто этих связей не видит, но они есть.  :Wink: . 
Вот я вроде прошел через врата топорного обЪективного материализма и веры в то что связи создаются ЛИШЬ умом.
Намо Буддая.  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Так выразил же, см. #1138 - #1140.


Если предлагается извлечь эссенцию из постов, так я не дерзну, могу ошибиться.
Дайте формулу, или там, эстетическое высказывание (или как это назвать, что вы писали), сущего и самосущего, в пределах одного поста. 
Очень хочется увидеть заявленный "Дракон бьет костылем", а -то не видно что-то его пока...

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вы хотите понять есть ли связь росток-огонь? Смотрите: росток положенный в огонь конкретно приобретает связь близости в материальном пространстве. подобное есть впримитивной магии. росток вдали от огня тоже с ним связан. только расстояние другое.В растении почва и семя формируют не только пространственные но и связи, обнаруживаемые нами как причинные или например химичесткие внутри растения. Все однако связано со всем. собственно связей можно обнаружить бесконечное количество в переплетении самсары и нирваны (например есть такой термин- связь с Учителем, никто её не видит , но она есть). Непременным условием ОБНАРУЖЕНИЯ связи является психика живого, я так понял. Еще раз, никто этих связей не видит, но они есть. . 
> Вот я вроде прошел через врата топорного обЪективного материализма и веры в то что связи создаются ЛИШЬ умом.
> Намо Буддая.


Я хочу понять, для вас есть разница между ростком и самосущим ростком?

----------


## Платон

есть. "самосущий", росток в себе  это та совокупность опыта которая реализует себя в мире. реализует посредством своих дверей чувств. 
а просто росток это те связи которые вы воспринимаете своими глазами и ушами.
Да просветят меня Будды если я чего то не понял.

----------


## Антип Байда

> есть. "самосущий", росток в себе  это та совокупность опыта которая реализует себя в мире. реализует посредством своих дверей чувств. 
> а просто росток это те связи которые вы воспринимаете своими глазами и ушами.
> Да просветят меня Будды если я чего то не понял.


Как вы считаете, ваше определение самосущего совпадает с обсуждаемым, подразумеваемым прасангиками?

----------


## Платон

БТР говорит одно, Вантус другое. обЪясните еще раз чему учит прасангика. какое определение "самосущего" дает?  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> БТР говорит одно, Вантус другое. обЪясните еще раз чему учит прасангика. какое определение "самосущего" дает?


ТО есть, если я правильно вас понял, в посте :



> Вы хотите понять есть ли связь росток-огонь?


вы хотели объяснить то, чего сами пока не знаете?

----------


## Платон

связь росток огонь есть в вашем уме. например достаточно подумать что росток это и есть огонь. тогда два явления будут связаны тождественным значение в ВАШЕМ уме. связи ростка с огнем могут быть и другие. в стихах. в пространстве. в культуре. можно даже посвятить докторскую диссертацию количеству ростков в земле и количеству пожаров. достоверность связи определяется исключенительно её значением  в смысле практического  в научном познании (о вере я расскажу чуть позже)- действительно ли так вещи устроены или нет. работает ли так Вселенная или вы все выдумываете. определить достоверность связи можно при помощи научного познания. То есть я это видел или ктото другой видел в микроскоп и это так и работает так как подтверждено опытом обнаружения связи психикой живого. Однако тут еще есть вера которая делает разум имунной к обнаружению тех связей в которые существо не верит и актуализирует (обнаруживает) те связи в которые оно верит. Пишу от собственного опыта. Вы мне верите? Вы меня понимаете?  :Smilie:

----------


## Платон

Да кстати так что там с самосущностью у прасангиков? мы же их все таки обсуждаем.

----------


## Антип Байда

Я вас понимаю, да и не верить вам оснований нет. А как это связано с темой?

----------


## Платон

с темой связано вот что. Никто точно не написал определение самосущности которое один критикует а другой отстаивает. Так о чем тогда речь то? один через свой марксизм думает, другой говорит про то что имелось ввиду не это и ПРЕДПОЛАГАЕТ что имелось ввиду.

----------


## Платон

Ей Богу , тема запутана. Я читал читал - не могу ухватить. внесите ясность в понятие самосущности, я скажу вам о чем речь. Хвала Трем Драгоценностям.

----------


## Антип Байда

> с темой связано вот что. Никто точно не написал определение самосущности которое один критикует а другой отстаивает. Так о чем тогда речь то? один через свой марксизм думает, другой говорит про то что имелось ввиду не это и ПРЕДПОЛАГАЕТ что имелось ввиду.


Так и вы уподобились вышеозначенным. Вам можно обсуждать не понимая предмета, а другим нельзя?

----------


## Вантус

> Вопрос вот в чем: если зерно и росток относительно зерна равно иные, то как определяем, что росток произошел от одного, но не от другого?


Неверно построенное высказывание. Вы хотите спросить: "Если зерно №1 отлично от ростка, и зерно №2 отлично от ростка, то как определить, что росток произойдет от зерна №1 или зерна №2, проще говоря, как не перепутать зерна"? Если да, то надо поместить зерно №1 в горшок с надписью №1, а зерно №2 - в горшок с надписью №2. Поливать зерно в горшке №1, а в №2 - нет. Из горшка №1 вырастет росток. Из горшка №2 - не вырастет. Соответственно, зерно №1 даст росток, а зерно №2 - не даст. Следовательно, росток произойдет из зерна №1, а из №2 - нет. Вы это хотите услышать? Если нет, то формулируйте вопрос на русском языке.



> Вы осциллируете между относительной и абсолютной истинами, не различая их.


Для диспута с Чандракирти я не обязан их различать - он должен свести к абсурду выводы из моих посылок, а не своих.



> Для резкого повышения КПД ветки предлагаю уже начать, как говориться, различать, отсюда вопрос:
> Является ли связь зерно -росток и отсутствие связи огонь- росток только проекцией на наблюдаемое


Связь не может быть, по моей системе взглядов (см. #1345) проекцией на наблюдаемое, но является проекцией, отражением наблюдаемого.



> или же оно описывает природную, независимую причинно-следственную связь, то есть описывает природу самосущего?


Независимую от чего? Что значит "природную"? Я не отрицаю того, что объективно появления одной вещи из другой нет, а существуют лишь превращения одного и того же, в случае с зерном и ростком - молекул зерна и почвы. Я отрицаю способ, каким Чандракирти "доказывает" то, что появления одной вещи из другой нет.

----------


## Вантус

> Смысл такой. Если человек не может обосновать истинность своего познания, то его ластоногость или неластоногость в равной степени под вопросом, поэтому, если он хочет УТВЕРЖДАТЬ неластоногость, то его ластоногость в равной степени обоснованности (нулевой) подлежит утверждению. То же самое про происхождение от иного, разберемся, главное, не спрыгивать с темы, ок?)


См. Дхармакирти о верном познании, как согласованном с практикой, #1178. Ластоногость человека с практикой не согласованна (человек не может грести растущими из ног "ластами", как тюлень, может быстро бегать на своих "ластах", чего не бывает с тюленями и т.п.), не прамана таким образом.

----------


## Вантус

> Если предлагается извлечь эссенцию из постов, так я не дерзну, могу ошибиться.
> Дайте формулу, или там, эстетическое высказывание (или как это назвать, что вы писали), сущего и самосущего, в пределах одного поста. 
> Очень хочется увидеть заявленный "Дракон бьет костылем", а -то не видно что-то его пока...


Вы не туда смотрите или проблема с вашим органом логики и знания. А может, пытаетесь применить прасанга-саму? К тому же, потом и я, и До, пересказали все русскими словами. Читайте. Силлогизмов, опровергающих мои или До доводы (про прасанга-саму #1165, про кванторы #1147, #1153, про возникновение из себя #1162), я от Вас пока не увидел.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Неверно построенное высказывание. Вы хотите спросить: "Если зерно №1 отлично от ростка, и зерно №2 отлично от ростка, то как определить, что росток произойдет от зерна №1 или зерна №2, проще говоря, как не перепутать зерна"? Если да, то надо поместить зерно №1 в горшок с надписью №1, а зерно №2 - в горшок с надписью №2. Поливать зерно в горшке №1, а в №2 - нет. Из горшка №1 вырастет росток. Из горшка №2 - не вырастет. Соответственно, зерно №1 даст росток, а зерно №2 - не даст. Следовательно, росток произойдет из зерна №1, а из №2 - нет. Вы это хотите услышать? Если нет, то формулируйте вопрос на русском языке


.
Нет. Одно зерно. Один росток. Один огонь. Три, не более. Запутались в трех соснах? Уточняйте, не стесняйтесь.




> Для диспута с Чандракирти я не обязан их различать - он должен свести к абсурду выводы из моих посылок, а не своих.


Для диспута с Чандаракирти вы обязаны их различать. Ведь с идиотами он не спорит (вы что-то про это предполагали ранее). 




> Связь не может быть, по моей системе взглядов (см. #1345) проекцией на наблюдаемое, но является проекцией, отражением наблюдаемого.


[/QUOTE]
Уточните, наблюдатель проецирует на природу, либо наоборот?




> Независимую от чего? Что значит "природную"? Я не отрицаю того, что объективно появления одной вещи из другой нет, а существуют лишь превращения одного и того же, в случае с зерном и ростком - молекул зерна и почвы. Я отрицаю способ, каким Чандракирти "доказывает" то, что появления одной вещи из другой нет.


Ну, уж если вы дозрели до доктрины "самосущее возникает из себя", то это надо признать. И это не менее интересная тема.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вы не туда смотрите или проблема с вашим органом логики и знания. А может, пытаетесь применить прасанга-саму? К тому же, потом и я, и До, пересказали все русскими словами. Читайте. Силлогизмов, опровергающих мои или До доводы (про прасанга-саму, про кванторы, про возникновение из себя), я от Вас пока не увидел.


Вантус, как вас опровергнуть, если вы не знаете разницу между сущим и самосущим? 
Я не знаю, как. Если хотите, разошлю спам, чтобы вас на этом основании считать неопровержимым.

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, как вас опровергнуть, если вы не знаете разницу между сущим и самосущим? 
> Я не знаю, как. Если хотите, разошлю спам, чтобы вас на этом основании считать неопровержимым.


Повторюсь, я не доказывал происхождение от иного и пр. Я доказывал, что "доказательство" Чандракирти содержит логические ошибки.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Повторюсь, я не доказывал происхождение от иного и пр. Я доказывал, что "доказательство" Чандракирти содержит логические ошибки.


Вантус, вы поняли, что прасангики признают происхождение ростка от зерна как общепринятое, но не как абсолютную истину, или вы не поняли этого?

----------


## Вантус

> .
> Нет. Одно зерно. Один росток. Один огонь. Три, не более. Запутались в трех соснах? Уточняйте, не стесняйтесь.


Тогда сформулируйте свой вопрос нормально, по-русски.



> .
> Для диспута с Чандаракирти вы обязаны их различать. Ведь с идиотами он не спорит (вы что-то про это предполагали ранее).


Это почему же. Как из того, что я не признаю абсолютную и относительную истину следует, что я - идиот? Определите эти понятия, пожалуйста, а потом уж я скажу - признаю я их или нет.




> .
> Уточните, наблюдатель проецирует на природу, либо наоборот?


Что такое природа? Если имеете в виду материю, то наблюдатель, сам часть материи, отражает в себе другие части материи как "явления". Но я это уже писал, и даже дал ссылку.



> .
> Ну, уж если вы дозрели до доктрины "самосущее возникает из себя", то это надо признать. И это не менее интересная тема.


Вы читали, как До определял такое возникновение? Чем будете опровергать такое возникновение?

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, вы поняли, что прасангики признают происхождение ростка от зерна как общепринятое, но не как абсолютную истину, или вы не поняли этого?


В чем разница между общеприняты и абсолютной истиной? Если прасангики *верят*, что нет абсолютной истинности происхождения от иного, то логика тут не причем - такая у них религия. Тогда мне этот вопрос неинтересен, ибо является вопросом веры, а не знания.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Тогда сформулируйте свой вопрос нормально, по-русски.


Вы собираетесь утверждать, что мой вопрос про проекционное, либо сущностное познание причинности невнятно сформулирован, я правильно вас понял?



> Это почему же. Как из того, что я не признаю абсолютную и относительную истину следует, что я - идиот? Определите эти понятия, пожалуйста, а потом уж я скажу - признаю я их или нет.


Дважды не понял вас. Вы же высказывались, пусть в предположительной форме, что качество аргументов Чандры заставляет вас думать, что он общался с идиотами? 



> Что такое природа? Если имеете в виду материю, то наблюдатель, сам часть материи, отражает в себе другие части материи как "явления". Но я это уже писал, и даже дал ссылку.


Это отдельная бредовая идея, в которой я вам устрою Зазеркалье, не хуже чем Кэролл Алисе. Только прошу вас открыть отдельную тему, иначе масса бредовых по сути, но закономерных по вашей предпосылке следствий перекроет все допустимые БФом пределы.





> Вы читали, как До определял такое возникновение? Чем будете опровергать такое возникновение?


Не читал, но интересно. Какое возникновение он утверждал, абсолютное? относительное?

----------


## Вантус

Антип Байда, Вы очевидно троллите, ибо просил я Вас сформулировть по-русски "Вопрос вот в чем: если зерно и росток относительно зерна равно иные, то как определяем, что росток произошел от одного, но не от другого?...Нет. Одно зерно. Один росток. Один огонь. Три, не более. Запутались в трех соснах? Уточняйте, не стесняйтесь." (#1406, #1410). В ответ Вы проявляете неадекватность: "Вы собираетесь утверждать, что мой вопрос про проекционное, либо сущностное познание причинности невнятно сформулирован, я правильно вас понял?". Высказывания типа "Бредовая идея" (без доказательств бредовости), "не читал но интересно" и нежелание пояснять, что Вы включаете в понятие абсолютной и относительной истины также подтверждает, что Вы троллите.

Рекомендую в свободное от поисках еды время озвучить ответы на вопросы
1. Применял ли Чандракирти софизм "прасанга-сама"?
2. Правильно ли Чандракирти обращался с кванторами всеобщности и существования.
3. Если абсолютная истина - это то, что знают Арья, то откуда Чандракирти узнал, что происхождение от иного не является абсолютной истиной, при том, что логически у него это не выводится, и, более того, по Вашим словам, является относительной истиной (т.е. не может быть выведено из опыта обычного существа)?

----------


## Вантус

> Это отдельная бредовая идея, в которой я вам устрою Зазеркалье, не хуже чем Кэролл Алисе. Только прошу вас открыть отдельную тему, иначе масса бредовых по сути, но закономерных по вашей предпосылке следствий перекроет все допустимые БФом пределы.


Валяйте здесь.



> Не читал, но интересно. Какое возникновение он утверждал, абсолютное? относительное?


А что ж не читали, коль интересно?

----------


## Вантус

> Дважды не понял вас. Вы же высказывались, пусть в предположительной форме, что качество аргументов Чандры заставляет вас думать, что он общался с идиотами?


Высказался. И?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Антип Байда, Вы очевидно троллите,


Избавьте меня от необходимости читать, а себя от необходимости печатать такое в дальнейшем, ибо вам вздумалось оппонента по воззрению считать ниже себя по параметру нравственности. 






> ибо просил я Вас сформулировть по-русски





> "Вопрос вот в чем: если зерно и росток относительно зерна равно иные, то как определяем, что росток произошел от одного, но не от другого?"


Задан по русски. Что не ясно?



> В ответ Вы проявляете неадекватность: "Вы собираетесь утверждать, что мой вопрос про проекционное, либо сущностное познание причинности невнятно сформулирован, я правильно вас понял?". Высказывания типа "Бредовая идея" (без доказательств бредовости), "не читал но интересно" и нежелание пояснять, что Вы включаете в понятие абсолютной и относительной истины также подтверждает, что Вы троллите.


Я понимаю, о чем вы говорите, в то же время подтверждаю не только свою уверенность насчет бредовости материалистических загонов про отражение материей материи, но и свою готовность максимально это прояснить в отдельной теме, без шуток. 





> Рекомендую в свободное от поисках еды время озвучить ответы на вопросы


Это плохая телега, этим ты совсем опростоволосился и хочешь сказать, что голодным вход на БФ запрещен. Сам то понял, что сказал? 




> 3. Если абсолютная истина - это то, что знают Арья, то откуда Чандракирти узнал, что происхождение от иного не является абсолютной истиной, при том, что логически у него это не выводится, и, более того, по Вашим словам, является относительной истиной?


Происхождение от иного не является даже относительной истиной. И это выводится логически.

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, вы поняли, что прасангики признают происхождение ростка от зерна как общепринятое, но не как абсолютную истину, или вы не поняли этого?





> Происхождение от иного не является даже относительной истиной. И это выводится логически.


Как это понимать?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Валяйте здесь.


Я позволю себе настаивать на отдельной теме. Я обрисовал перспективы, я уверен в исполнении своих гарантий. НО азарта нет, ибо итог предсказуем. 
Если есть неуверенность в сказанном, открывайте новую тему.

----------


## Вантус

> Это плохая телега, этим ты совсем опростоволосился и хочешь сказать, что голодным вход на БФ запрещен. Сам то понял, что сказал?


Мы с Вами на брудершафт не пили.

----------


## Вантус

> Я позволю себе настаивать на отдельной теме. Я обрисовал перспективы, я уверен в исполнении своих гарантий. НО азарта нет, ибо итог предсказуем. 
> Если есть неуверенность в сказанном, открывайте новую тему.


Сперва ответьте на #1417

----------


## Антип Байда

> Как это понимать?


Максимально незамутненно:
в первом случае речь о признании проективного, при условии отсутствия претензий на абсолютное
во втором- полное отрицание всего, претендующего на не-проективную природу

----------


## Антип Байда

> Мы с Вами на брудершафт не пили.


Тогда вдвойне непростительно упирать на воображаемые недостатки оппонента.
Да и телега плохая, подтверждаю дважды. (точнее-второй раз)

----------


## Вантус

> Максимально незамутненно:
> в первом случае речь о признании проективного, при условии отсутствия претензий на абсолютное
> во втором- полное отрицание всего, претендующего на не-проективную природу


Я Вас не понимаю.

Из Ваших утверждений следует что:

1. Происхождение ростка от зерна - общепринятое (ибо дано в опыте обычного человека)
2. Происхождение от иного не является относительной истиной
3. Происхождение от ростка от зерна - частный случай происхождения от иного.
4. Существует данное в опыте  обычного человека, не являющееся относительной истиной.

Доселе я полагал, что относительная истина у Вас - то, что дано в опыте обычного человека или выводится из такого опыта умозаключением.

P.S. Словесную шелуху про бред, загоны, претензии, проективное, абсолютное, три сосны и т.п., а также свой панибратский тон можете оставить при себе.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я Вас не понимаю.
> 
> Из Ваших утверждений следует что:
> 
> 1. Происхождение ростка от зерна - общепринятое (ибо дано в опыте обычного человека)
> 2. Происхождение от иного не является относительной истиной
> 3. Происхождение от ростка от зерна - частный случай происхождения от иного.
> 4. Существует данное в опыте  обычного человека, не являющееся относительной истиной.


1. Происхождение ростка от зерна - общепринятое (ибо дано в опыте обычного человека)
2. Происхождение от самосущего иного не является относительной истиной
3. Происхождение от ростка от зерна - не частный случай происхождения от иного, т.к. ни зерно ни росток не самосущи
4. Происхождение от самосущего иного- не относительная истина и не абсолютная.







> P.S. Словесную шелуху про бред, загоны, претензии, проективное, абсолютное, три сосны и т.п., а также свой панибратский тон можете оставить при себе.


Ну, раз все идет единым пакетом, то вынужден отказать. Абсолютное и проективное оставить при себе абсолютно невозможно.

----------


## Вантус

> 1. Происхождение ростка от зерна - общепринятое (ибо дано в опыте обычного человека)
> 2. Происхождение от самосущего иного не является относительной истиной
> 3. Происхождение от ростка от зерна - не частный случай происхождения от иного, т.к. ни зерно ни росток не самосущи
> 4. Происхождение от самосущего иного- не относительная истина и не абсолютная.


3. Но мы же, вслед для Чандракирти, принимали то, что "зерно" и "росток" самосущи перед началом вывода, а потом Чандракирти "выводил" из этой посылки противоречие. А теперь Вы говорите, что ни "зерно", ни "росток" не самосущи. Как это понимать?

----------


## Антип Байда

> 3. Но мы же, вслед для Чандракирти, принимали то, что "зерно" и "росток" самосущи перед началом вывода, а потом Чандракирти "выводил" из этой посылки противоречие. А теперь Вы говорите, что ни "зерно", ни "росток" не самосущи. Как это понимать?


Относительно сущие зерно и росток не самосущи, собственной природы не имеют, поэтому прасанги применять к ним нет нужды. В опровержении происхождения от иного речь только о самосущем.

----------


## Вантус

> Относительно сущие зерно и росток не самосущи, собственной природы не имеют, поэтому прасанги применять к ним нет нужды. В опровержении происхождения от иного речь только о самосущем.


Вы заканчивайте свою мысль каким-нибудь относящимся к спору утверждением, а то уже на протяжении многих страниц Вы начинаете что-то говорить, Вам возражают на это, а Вы начинаете говорить что-то другое, на другую тему. Где мы уже доказали, что зерно и росток - не самосущи? А то Вы в основу своих доказательств кладете тезис, подлежащий доказыванию.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вы заканчивайте свою мысль каким-нибудь относящимся к спору утверждением, а то уже на протяжении многих страниц Вы начинаете что-то говорить, Вам возражают на это, а Вы начинаете говорить что-то другое, на другую тему. Где мы уже доказали, что зерно и росток - не самосущи? А то Вы в основу своих доказательств кладете тезис, подлежащий доказыванию.


Я ничего не доказываю, с чего вы взяли? Я провожу различение между самосущим и относительным, отвечаю на вопрос.
А спор дальше не идет, ведь вы, взявшись защищать происходение от иного, так и не ответили, как у вас соотносится обыденное установление причинности с установлением самосущей причинности.

----------


## Вантус

Вернемся к спору. Если, по Вашему, зерно не самосуще и росток не самосущ, а Чандракирти опровергает возникновение ростка из зерна в своем доказательстве возникновения от иного, то какое отношение имеет  тогда это "доказательство" к отрицанию возникновения самосущего от иного самосущего?

----------


## Вантус

> Я ничего не доказываю, с чего вы взяли? Я провожу различение между самосущим и относительным, отвечаю на вопрос.
> А спор дальше не идет, ведь вы, взявшись защищать происходение от иного, так и не ответили, как у вас соотносится обыденное установление причинности с установлением самосущей причинности.


Я не знаю, что такое у Вас самосущая причинность и обыденная причинность. Я показываю только логические ошибки. Повторяю третий раз, я не доказываю происхождение от иного, я показываю логические ошибки у Чандракирти.

----------


## Вантус

Где мы уже доказали, что зерно и росток - не самосущи?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вернемся к спору. Если, по Вашему, зерно не самосуще и росток не самосущ, а Чандракирти опровергает возникновение ростка из зерна в своем доказательстве возникновения от иного, то какое отношение имеет  тогда это "доказательство" к отрицанию возникновения самосущего от иного самосущего?


Чандракирти опровергает только самосущее. Все его доказательства- только опровержение самосущего. Если нечто  опровергается, то это- самосущее. 
В данной ветке detected и другие точки зрения об объекте опровержения в прасанге, но за деталями - к их выразителям.

----------


## Вантус

> Если нечто  опровергается, то это- самосущее.


Т.е. для того, чтоб понять самосущее это или нет, надо его опровергнуть? Так где мы опровергли, что что зерно и росток - самосущи?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я не знаю, что такое у Вас самосущая причинность и обыденная причинность. Я показываю только логические ошибки. Повторяю третий раз, я не доказываю происхождение от иного, я показываю логические ошибки у Чандракирти.


Да понял я, понял!))))
В очередной раз отвечаю- невозможно правильно показать ошибки, не зная свойств отпровергаемого предмета.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Где мы уже доказали, что зерно и росток - не самосущи?


Нигде, я просто разграничил подлежащее и неподлежащее отрицанию.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Т.е. для того, чтоб понять самосущее это или нет, надо его опровергнуть? Так где мы опровергли, что что зерно и росток - самосущи?


Мы? Нигде.

----------


## Вантус

> Да понял я, понял!))))
> В очередной раз отвечаю- невозможно правильно показать ошибки, не зная свойств отпровергаемого предмета.


Возможно опровергнуть суждения о некоторых предметах, не зная свойств этих предметов. Для этого нужно вывести из этих суждений некоторое суждение и отрицание этого некоторого суждения. Найти противоречие, т.е.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Возможно опровергнуть суждения о некоторых предметах, не зная свойств этих предметов. Для этого нужно вывести из этих суждений некоторое суждение и отрицание этого некоторого суждения. Найти противоречие, т.е.


ок

----------


## Вантус

> Мы? Нигде.


Мне кажется дальнейшая дискуссия бессмысленной. Вы относитесь к дискуссии недобросовестно.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Мне кажется дальнейшая дискуссия бессмысленной. Вы относитесь к дискуссии недобросовестно.


Такое может написать любой, даже не читая тему. Это неизмеримо проще, чем отвечать на вопросы.

----------


## Антип Байда

Всем защитникам происхождения от иного, предпочитающим дискуссию своим кажимостям, вопрос:
Если самосущее возникает от иного, то почему бы огню не возникнуть от зерна? Почему?

----------


## Вантус

> 3. Происхождение от ростка от зерна - не частный случай происхождения от иного, т.к. ни зерно ни росток не самосущи





> Где мы уже доказали, что зерно и росток - не самосущи?





> Нигде, я просто разграничил подлежащее и неподлежащее отрицанию.


Вы полагаете недоказанное истинным. И делаете из этого вывод "доказывающий" это недоказанное. Это логическая ошибка, именуемая у нас circulus vitiosus.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вы полагаете недоказанное истинным. И делаете из этого вывод "доказывающий" это недоказанное. Это логическая ошибка, именуемая у нас circulus vitiosus.


А как у вас именуется вменение оппоненту в качестве ошибки отсутствие доказательств, которые тот и не собирался предъявлять, ибо они не имеют отношения к предмету спора?)
Мы же происхождение от иного обсуждаем, или нет?

----------


## Вантус

> А как у вас именуется вменение оппоненту в качестве ошибки отсутствие доказательств, которые тот и не собирался предъявлять, ибо они не имеют отношения к предмету спора?)
> Мы же происхождение от иного обсуждаем, или нет?


Как это не имеют? Пошла демагогия? Это хорошо.
Так Вы признаете, что 



> 3. Происхождение от ростка от зерна - частный случай происхождения от иного.


или опровергаете? Ваше опровержение



> 3. Происхождение от ростка от зерна - не частный случай происхождения от иного, т.к. ни зерно ни росток не самосущи


не годится, так как опирается на недоказанное утверждение, и Вы признали его недоказанность, ибо на вопрос, где доказательство, ответили: 



> Нигде, я просто разграничил подлежащее и неподлежащее отрицанию.

----------


## Вантус

Антип Байда=Dron ничего не может мне ответить на #1444? Поскольку общение с известными троллями не входит в мои планы, ибо не способствует различению дхарм, то добавляю пользователя Антип Байда в список игнорирования.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Как это не имеют? Пошла демагогия? Это хорошо.


Не вижу ничего хорошего в пошлости демагогии. И почему вы меня спрашиваете, пошла она или не пошла? Разве вы сами не знаете?




> Так Вы признаете, что 
> 
> или опровергаете? Ваше опровержение
> 
> не годится, так как опирается на недоказанное утверждение, и Вы признали его недоказанность, ибо на вопрос, где доказательство, ответили:


Это вообще не опровержение. Нет там опровержения. Его нет там, в посте. Вы смешиваете две истины. Относительную истину прасангиков мы не обсуждаем.
Еще раз.
Я признаю, что происхождение самосущего ростка - частный случай происхождения от иного. 
И я опровергаю такое происхождение, ибо в случае его верности огонь мог бы возникнуть от зерна, поскольку он также инаков по отношению к зерну, как и росток. Вот что я утверждаю.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Антип Байда=Dron ничего не может мне ответить на #1444?


Дайте пожрать спокойно, сделайте такое одолжение.

----------


## Вантус

О Ктулху! Наконец-то!




> 3. Происхождение от ростка от зерна - не частный случай происхождения от иного, т.к. ни зерно ни росток не самосущи





> Я признаю, что происхождение самосущего ростка - частный случай происхождения от иного.


Тогда #1423:



> 4. Существует данное в опыте обычного человека, не являющееся относительной истиной.
> 
> Доселе я полагал, что относительная истина у Вас - то, что дано в опыте обычного человека или выводится из такого опыта умозаключением.

----------


## Айвар

> Да кстати так что там с самосущностью у прасангиков? мы же их все таки обсуждаем.


Ау прасангики, как там у вас с самосущностью? - в ответ тишина.  :Smilie: 
 Именно так и обстоит дело - тишина и умиротворенность, покой ума это и есть сущее.

----------


## Антип Байда

> О Ктулху! Наконец-то!


Ваши упражнения с Ктулху касаются только вас.

В первой цитате идет речь об относительной истине прасангиков, которая здесь только для информации, вопросы е доказательства или опровержения не затрагиваются.
Во второй цитате речь о непризнаваемом прасангиками, но признаваемом их оппонентами.
Это огромная разница, вы видите это или нет?







> Тогда #1423:


[/QUOTE]
Определение урезано, но общий смысл верен. Ложные доктрины, состояния бреда, галлюцинаций и прозрения личностей за ником относительной истиной не являются.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ау прасангики, как там у вас с самосущностью? - в ответ тишина. 
>  Именно так и обстоит дело - тишина и умиротворенность, покой ума это и есть сущее.


А беспокойство ума- -сущее?

----------


## Вантус

> И я опровергаю такое происхождение, ибо в случае его верности огонь мог бы возникнуть от зерна, поскольку он также инаков по отношению к зерну, как и росток. Вот что я утверждаю.


1. Происхождение самосущего ростка от зерна - частный случай происхождения от иного. 
2. Огонь отличается от зерна и огонь отличается от ростка.
*3. Из того, что огонь отличается от зерна и зерно отличается от ростка не следует, что огонь не отличается от зерна.*
4. Если огонь не отличается от зерна, то из огня происходит росток.
5. Происхождение ростка из огня противоречит опыту обычного человек.

Как Вы показали, что огонь не отличается от зерна, т.е. истинность (4)? Ведь дано только что огонь отличается от зерна и зерно отличается от ростка? Ведь никто не утверждал, что огонь отличается от зерна и зерно отличается от ростка теми же самыми признаками.

Тут очень простой софизм. Огонь отличается от зерна, *а также* ("а также" применяется в качестве конъюнкции "и") зерно отличается от ростка. Прасангик цепляется к этому *также* и придает ему смысл не конъюнкции, а "отличается теми же признаками", из чего и выводит свое утверждение, что тогда нельзя различить огонь и зерно.

----------


## Антип Байда

[QUOTE=Вантус;438212]


> 1. Происхождение самосущего ростка от зерна - частный случай происхождения от иного. 
> 2. Огонь отличается от зерна и огонь отличается от ростка.
> *3. Из того, что огонь отличается от зерна и зерно отличается от ростка не следует, что огонь не отличается от зерна.*


Верно. Огонь также инаков зерну, как и ростку. При этом все три равны по параметру инаковости.



> 4. Если огонь не отличается от зерна, то из огня происходит росток.


 Поскольку огонь не отличается от зерна ПО ПАРАМЕТРУ ИНАКОВОСТИ, то  пусть огонь произведет росток.




> 5. Происхождение ростка из огня противоречит опыту обычного человек.


Чбю трактовку опыта вы вводите как аргумент? Прасангиков или их оппонентов?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Тут очень простой софизм. Огонь отличается от зерна, *а также* ("а также" применяется в качестве конъюнкции "и") зерно отличается от ростка. Прасангик цепляется к этому *также* и придает ему смысл не конъюнкции, а "отличается теми же признаками", из чего и выводит свое утверждение, что тогда нельзя различить огонь и зерно.


Нет

----------


## Вантус

Т.е. Антип Байда согласился с выводом из #1423. Однозначно, его надо игнорировать.



> Определение урезано, но общий смысл верен. Ложные доктрины, состояния бреда, галлюцинаций и прозрения личностей за ником относительной истиной не являются.

----------


## Вантус

> Поскольку огонь не отличается от зерна ПО ПАРАМЕТРУ ИНАКОВОСТИ, то  пусть огонь произведет росток.


А как тут посылка с выводом связана?! Никто не утверждал, что если одно и другое не различаются по одному параметру, то одно и другое не различаются и по остальным параметрам. И никто не утверждал, что если одно и другое не различаются по одному параметру, то они могут производить одно и тоже.

Поскольку карлик-дебил протез нацепил, то пусть Путин поедет в Урюпинск? См. #1147




> К примеру, я не могу есть кал, но могу есть некоторую иную пищу. Доски - некоторая иная пища, термиты ее едят. Следовательно, я могу есть доски (некоторую иную пищу)?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Т.е. Антип Байда согласился с выводом из #1423. Однозначно, его надо игнорировать.


Да игнорируйте все вообще, чего тянуть-то.

----------


## Антип Байда

> А как тут посылка с выводом связана?! Поскольку карлик-дебил протез нацепил, то пусть Путин поедет в Урюпинск? См. #1147


Напрямую. 
Ваши сомнения вертятся вокруг мысли:
"Оппонент говорит, что росток происходит от самосущего зерна, и утверждение прасангика, что росток в таком случае должен произойти и от самосущего огня, бессмысленно."
Я правильно вас понял? Вопрос почти риторический, но не совсем, вы же могли и передумать, так что я его задаю, затем последует ответ.

----------


## Вантус

> Я правильно вас понял? Вопрос почти риторический, но не совсем, вы же могли и передумать, так что я его задаю, затем последует ответ.


Нет, неправильно. То, что я сказал, указано в #1456.

----------


## Вантус

> А как тут посылка с выводом связана?! Никто не утверждал, что если одно и другое не различаются по одному параметру, то одно и другое не различаются и по остальным параметрам. И никто не утверждал, что если одно и другое не различаются по одному параметру, то они могут производить одно и тоже.
> Поскольку карлик-дебил протез нацепил, то пусть Путин поедет в Урюпинск? См. #1147


Вот если бы была *посылка*: "если одно и другое не различаются по одному параметру, то одно и другое не различаются и по остальным параметрам или что если одно и другое не различаются по одному параметру, то они могут производить одно и тоже", тогда действительно бы из того, что зерно неразлично от ростка по параметру инаковости и огонь не различен от ростка по параметру инаковости действительно следовало бы, что огонь мог бы производить росток. Но такой *посылки* никто не предполагал.

----------


## Антип Байда

> А как тут посылка с выводом связана?! Никто не утверждал, что если одно и другое не различаются по одному параметру, то одно и другое не различаются и по остальным параметрам.


Тогда введите дополнительный параметр, раз от тезиса "сущее происходит от иного" уже отказались, и мы все вместе посмотрим, как забавно вы будете изворачиваться, упершись в необходимость определиться таки- каким познанием устанавливается причинность, обыденным или абсолютным.

----------


## Вантус

Все, на этом сеанс кормления тролля полагаю законченным окончательно. Ничего, кроме разнообразных отрывочных, не связанных между собой высказываний и цепляния к словам у него нет. Очень забавно, что он, обнаружив, что опровергнуть логически не получается (он так и не смог показать. почему вдруг огонь должен производить росток), начал утверждать, что я уже отказался от тезиса происхождения от иного и поэтому ничего опровергать как бы и не надо.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Тогда введите дополнительный параметр, раз от тезиса "сущее происходит от иного" уже отказались, и мы все вместе посмотрим, как забавно вы будете изворачиваться, упершись в необходимость определиться таки- каким познанием устанавливается причинность, обыденным или абсолютным.


Тезис: прасангик говорит байду.
Опровержение прасангиком: сейчас я не говорю байду. Если бы я сейчас говорил байду, ты не станешь возражать.
Возражение: никто не утверждал, что ты говоришь байду всё время.
Ответ прасангика: введи дополнительный параметр, раз от тезиса "прасангик говорит байду" уже отказались.

----------

Vladiimir (26.11.2011), Вантус (26.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Все, на этом сеанс кормления тролля полагаю законченным окончательно. Ничего, кроме разнообразных отрывочных, не связанных между собой высказываний и цепляния к словам у него нет. Очень забавно, что он, обнаружив, что опровергнуть логически не получается, начал утверждать, что я уже отказался от тезиса происхождения от иного и поэтому ничего опровергать как бы и не надо.


Конечно, отказались, ибо в таком виде, как он есть, он ведет к абсурду. А на предложение усовершенствовать его, вывести общее из своих разнообразных отрывочны высказываний и дополнить, так сказать, точку отсчета, начали эмоционировать публично. Что в общем, не лишено смысла, так как усовершенствовать этот тезис нельзя в принципе, возможно, это стало понятно. А свой отход надо как-то прикрыть. 
Как только начали копать, резко стало неинтересно, не правда ли?)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Тезис: прасангик говорит байду.





> Опровержение прасангиком: сейчас я не говорю байду. Если бы я сейчас говорил байду, ты не станешь возражать.


В последнем предложении прасангик обращается к третьему лицу?  Вас там много, Денис?



> Возражение: никто не утверждал, что ты говоришь байду всё время.
> Ответ прасангика: введи дополнительный параметр, раз от тезиса "прасангик говорит байду" уже отказались.


Ну, при определенной коррекции, все верно. Видите, Денис, как многому научил вас воображаемый прасангик.

----------


## Вантус

Даже лучше так:

Тезис: прасангик говорит байду (имеется в виду - *иногда*).
Опровержение прасангиком: сейчас я не говорю байду, значит я не говорю байды (прасангик незаметно передергивает и подменяет "не говорю сейчас" на "не говорю *всегда*").
Возражение: никто не утверждал, что ты говоришь байду всегда.
Ответ прасангика: введи дополнительный параметр, раз от тезиса "прасангик говорит байду" уже отказались.

Однако, зная такие повадки прасангиков, я формулировал таким способом, что незаметное передергивание не получается:

Тезис: иногда прасангик говорит байду (квантор существования).
Опровержение прасангиком: сейчас я не говорю байду, значит я не говорю байды (прасангик пытается незаметно передергнуть и подменяет "не говорю сейчас" на "не говорю *всегда*") (пытается сделать из квнтора существования квантор всеобщности).
Возражение: никто не утверждал, что ты говоришь байду всегда. Утверждали в точности то, что ты иногда говоришь байду.
Ответ прасангика: введи дополнительный параметр, раз от тезиса "прасангик говорит байду" уже отказались.

----------

Vladiimir (26.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Даже лучше так:
> 
> Тезис: прасангик говорит байду (имеется в виду - иногда).


Как ваше изящное добавление может быть ясно прасангику, если он не ясновидящий, как, возможно, Вы?



> Опровержение прасангиком: сейчас я не говорю байду, значит я не говорю байды (прасангик незаметно передергивает и подменяет "не говорю сейчас" на "не говорю всегда").


Все еще не врубаемся в прасангику.
Прасангик не говорит, что не говорит байды никогда, или иногда, или всегда, не об этом речь. Он говорит, что тезис, в изначальном виде, ложен. 



> Возражение: никто не утверждал, что ты говоришь байду всгда.


Начинается))) Запоздалые уточнения. Соберитесь уже.



> Ответ прасангика: введи дополнительный параметр, раз от тезиса "прасангик говорит байду" уже отказались.


Именно так. Все верно.

----------


## Вантус

> Прасангик не говорит, что не говорит байды никогда, или иногда, или всегда, не об этом речь. Он говорит, что тезис, в изначальном виде, ложен.


Покормлю все же еще. Прасангик в таком случае - шизофреник, он говорит что тезис "прасангик говорит байду" (что означает, что "прасангик говорит байду иногда или прасангик говорит байду всегда") ложен и при этом не говорит, что "прасангик не говорит байды никогда", или "прасангик не говорит байды иногда", или "прасангик не говорит байды всегда". Да еще и считает, что не об этом речь. Почему же прасангик считает, что что-то опровергает, если он не говорит ничего, относящегося к опровергаемому?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Покормлю все же еще.


Кто бы сомневался. На вопросы по ТЕМЕ-то отвечать будем, нет?



> Прасангик в таком случае - шизофреник, он говорит что тезис "прасангик говорит байду" (что означает, что "прасангик говорит байду иногда или прасангик говорит байду всегда") ложен и при этом не говорит, что "прасангик не говорит байды никогда", или "прасангик не говорит байды иногда", или "прасангик не говорит байды всегда". Да еще и считает, что не об этом речь. Почему же прасангик считает, что что-то опровергает, если он не говорит ничего, относящегося к опровергаемому?


Потому что прасангик считает, что общается с людьми, способными к ясному и законченному выражению мысли, и каждое возможное толкование неясных моментов  в их речах осознанно допущено оппонентом, и он, оппонент, признаёт любые логические следствия таких неясностей.
С самого начала прасангик выдвигает самые высокие требования к речам оппонента, ибо считает, что оппонент способен им соответствовать.

----------


## Айвар

> А беспокойство ума- -сущее?


Беспокойство ума это пустое генерирование вопросов без какого-либо смысла. Это вариант программы Элиза. Докажите , что вы не ПК ...  :Wink:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Беспокойство ума это пустое генерирование вопросов без какого-либо смысла. Это вариант программы Элиза. Докажите , что вы не ПК ...


Я- ПК, признаю. Беспокойство ума- -сущее?

----------


## Айвар

> Тезис: прасангик говорит байду.
> Опровержение прасангиком: сейчас я не говорю байду. Если бы я сейчас говорил байду, ты не станешь возражать.
> Возражение: никто не утверждал, что ты говоришь байду всё время.
> Ответ прасангика: введи дополнительный параметр, раз от тезиса "прасангик говорит байду" уже отказались.


Тезис тот же.
Ответ (возражение) п: если бы (я) говорил с байдом, то не стал бы отвечать.
Возражение то же.
Ответ п.: говорить с байдом все время - это абсурдное утверждение. 
Дополнительных условий не требуется.

----------


## Айвар

> Я- ПК, признаю. Беспокойство ума- -сущее?


Я - ПК, признаю, это сущее. :Big Grin:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я - ПК, признаю, это сущее.


Ну и что вам с этим делать?

----------


## Вантус

> Покормлю все же еще. Прасангик в таком случае - шизофреник, он говорит что тезис "прасангик говорит байду" (что означает, что "прасангик говорит байду иногда или прасангик говорит байду всегда") ложен и при этом не говорит, что "прасангик не говорит байды никогда", или "прасангик не говорит байды иногда", или "прасангик не говорит байды всегда". Да еще и считает, что не об этом речь. Почему же прасангик считает, что что-то опровергает, если он не говорит ничего, относящегося к опровергаемому?


Прокомментирую, что утверждение "прасангик говорит байду" тождественно (и в русском языке, и в многих иных это общепринятый способ сокращения длинных утверждений) утверждению "прасангик говорит байду иногда или прасангик говорит байду всегда". При этом утверждение "прасангик говорит байду" истинно и тогда, когда истинно, что "прасангик говорит байду иногда и неверно, что прасангик говорит байду всегда" и когда истино, что "прасангик говорит байду иногда и прасангик говорит байду всегда". Утверждение "прасангик говорит байду" ложно тогда и только тогда, когда истинно что "неверно, что прасангик говорит байду иногда и неверно, что прасангик говорит байду всегда". Это весьма очевидно следует из определения конъюнкции "и" и дизъюнкции "или".

Т.о., чтоб опровергнуть утверждение "прасангик говорит байду" необходимо опровергнуть и утверждение "прасангик говорит байду иногда" и утверждение "прасангик говорит байду всегда".

Если требующий каких-то там стандартов прасангик этого не понимает, то он двоечник, который не сдаст логику ни на одном матфаке и даже не сдаст без взятки логику ни на одном юрфаке.

Привожу еще смехотворные прасангические "доказательства"

Человек: 1+1 = 2 в некоторой системе счисления.
Прасангик: 1+1 в двоичной системе счисления равно 10. Поэтому 1+1 не равно 2.
Человек: никто не утверждал, что в двоичной системе счисления 1+1=2, "некоторая" - не обязательно значит двоичная
Прасангик: введи дополнительный параметр, раз от тезиса "1+1 = 2" уже отказались

Человек: я могу есть некоторое отличное от кала вещество.
Прасангик: дерево отлично от кала. Ты можешь есть дерево.
Человек: никто не утверждал, что я могу есть дерево. "Некоторое отличное" не означает "любое отличное".
Прасангик: введи дополнительный параметр, раз от тезиса "я могу есть некоторое отличное от кала вещество" уже отказались

Демагог-обычный: люди говорят, что Чандракирти - не дебил.
Демагог-Прасангик: я и мой друг прасангик Вася говорим, что Чандракирти - дебил. Мы люди, значит неверно, что люди говорят, что Чандракирти - не дебил.
Демагог-обычный: но есть же люди кроме тебя и прасангика Васи! Я и мой друг, философ Петя и еще 100 человек говорим, что Чандракирти - не дебил и мы тоже все люди.
Демагог-Прасангик: введи дополнительный параметр, раз от тезиса "люди говорят, что Чандракирти - не дебил" уже отказались

----------


## Антип Байда

По теме будем отвечать?)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Человек: я могу есть некоторое отличное от кала вещество.
> Прасангик: дерево отлично от кала. Ты можешь есть дерево.


Прасангик прав. Не надо спать, надо следить за своим языком, и если потребуется, нестись параллельно своей сантане и комментировать, если не удается изначально дать качественную формулировку.



> Человек: никто не утверждал, что я могу есть дерево. "Некоторое отличное" не означает "любое отличное".
> Прасангик: введи дополнительный параметр, раз от тезиса "я могу есть некоторое отличное от кала вещество" уже отказались


Снова прасангик прав.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> С самого начала прасангик выдвигает самые высокие требования к речам оппонента, ибо считает, что оппонент способен им соответствовать.


А речи самого прасангика соответствуют самым высоким требованиям?
Нет, не соответствуют.  Оппонент едва может понять, что там прасангику не понравилось, и с чем тот спорит.

----------


## Антип Байда

> А речи самого прасангика соответствуют самым высоким требованиям?
> Нет, не соответствуют.  Оппонент едва может понять, что там прасангику не понравилось, и с чем тот спорит.


Денис, не мелочитесь. Соответствуйте, не взирая, так сказать... Будьте сами себе светочем.
Иначе я попрошу аргументов к вашей телеге. Вам это надо?

----------


## Вантус

Кредо прасангика: прасангик всегда говорит истину. Если прасангик сказал бред - значит этот бред тоже истина. Прасангик - реальный поцанчик. Он обязан при терках следить за базаром терпилы и придравшись к чему-нибудь предъявлять это и разводить терпилу.

Прасангик: деньги есть лишаковские? Деньги, а? [Есть ли у тебя деньги иные от тех, что ты не можешь отдать их мне]
Терпила: нет. [Денег, иных от тех, что я не могу отдать их тебе, у меня нет]
Прасангик: а на проезд у тебя есть? [Есть ли у тебя деньги вообще]
Терпила: есть [Вообще деньги у меня есть]
Прасангик: а говоришь, нет.[Если у тебя есть деньги, значит у тебя есть деньги иные от тех, что ты не можешь отдать их мне]
Терпила: на проезд не лишние, мне же надо ехать. [Деньги на проезд - не иные от тех, что я не могу отдать их тебе]
Прасангик: гнилые отмазы. Ты [нецензурное ругательство, означающее лжеца]?[Введи дополнительный параметр, раз от тезиса "Денег, иных от тех, что я не могу отдать их тебе, у меня нет" уже отказались]
Терпила: да иди ты на [нецензурное ругательство, означающее мужской половой орган][У тебя логическая ошибка]
Прасангик: ты че мне сказал? Ты че сказал? [избивает терпилу, отбирает у него деньги][Я доказал прасангами]
...
Прасангик в ОВД: гражданин капитан, терпила первый начал - я у него просил денег, он соврал, что у него нет, я ему говорю, что он меня обманывает, а терпила начинает ругаться матом. Как такое стерпеть? Это терпила виноват сам. [Прасангик уговаривает всех, что он - не софист]

Таких прасангиков я видал очень много, в обезьянниках.

----------

Vladiimir (26.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Кредо прасангика: прасангик всегда говорит истину. Если прасангик сказал бред - значит этот бред тоже истина. Прасангик - реальный поцанчик. Он обязан при терках следить за базаром терпилы и придравшись к чему-нибудь предъявлять это и разводить терпилу.
> 
> Прасангик: деньги есть лишаковские? Деньги, а?
> Терпила: нет.
> Прасангик: а на проезд у тебя есть?
> Терпила: есть
> Прасангик: а говоришь, нет.
> Терпила: на проезд не лишние, мне же надо ехать.
> Прасангик: гнилые отмазы. Ты [нецензурное ругательство, означающее лжеца]?
> ...


Да, это забавная телега. Но по теме то есть чего сказать? Вы же на буддийском форуме, помните?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Иначе я попрошу аргументов к вашей телеге. Вам это надо?


А как же



> А как у вас именуется вменение оппоненту в качестве ошибки отсутствие доказательств, которые тот и не собирался предъявлять, ибо они не имеют отношения к предмету спора?)
> Мы же происхождение от иного обсуждаем, или нет?


 :Smilie: 
---------------
Да, пожалуйста, приведите мне развернутый (3-х членный, по крайней мере) силлогизм, доказующий, что
тарка "если сущее происходит от иного, тогда огонь производит росток риса" является [валидным] опровержением тезиса "есть происхождение от иного".

----------


## Won Soeng

Денис, так если "сущее происходит от иного", то это автоматически обозначает, что все что угодно происходит от всего что угодно. 
В такой форме утверждение очевидно ложно. Но это не значит, что обратное истинно.

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Платон

Мы вообще не можем говорить о сущем. Неужели не понятно???? Вы что, шаман , который может установить связь с духом растения и воспринять какое оно сущее.

Уберите этот термин из логики. Говорите: материальное-обнаруживаемые в процессе когнитивных и перцептивных процессов формы или если вы идеалист - перцептивно- обнаруженное на обЪективном опыте.

----------


## Антип Байда

> А как же
> 
> 
> ---------------
> Да, пожалуйста, приведите мне развернутый (3-х членный, по крайней мере) силлогизм, доказующий, что
> тарка "если сущее происходит от иного, тогда огонь производит росток риса" является [валидным] опровержением тезиса "есть происхождение от иного".


Денис Евгеньев " огонь производит росток риса" не опровержение пытливо исследуемого вами тезиса, а его частный случай. Но за участие в теме спасибо, с нетерпением ожидаю продолжения.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Денис, так если "сущее происходит от иного", то это автоматически обозначает, что все что угодно происходит от всего что угодно.


Это автоматически означает, что Вам угодно опровергать тезис "что угодно [всегда] происходит от чего угодно".




> В такой форме утверждение очевидно ложно. Но это не значит, что обратное истинно.


Предлагаю Вам логически опровергнуть утверждение "есть происхождение, следствие отлично от причин".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Уберите этот термин из логики. Говорите: материальное-обнаруживаемые в процессе когнитивных и перцептивных процессов формы или если вы идеалист - перцептивно- обнаруженное на обЪективном опыте.


Это или примерно это говорят оппоненты прасангиков.
Почему же в сей теме говорят о сущем? Да потому, что исследуют логику Чвндракирти, который зачем-то рассматривает _происхождение сущего_.
Интерес в том, зачем он это делает, и насколько логичны его рассуждения.

----------


## Платон

"что угодно [всегда] происходит от чего угодно" в абсолютном смысле, в котором прочно сидит БТР это и есть так - так как все связано со всем.

----------


## Платон

Но Чандракрити НЕ ОБЪЯСНЯЕТ логически свои предпосылки. Он как бы говорит нам - я так вижу. и с этим сущим которое видит Чандракрити , подобно тому как с тем сущим которое видит шаман - вы НИЧЕГО логикой не сделаете.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> "что угодно [всегда] происходит от чего угодно" в абсолютном смысле, в котором прочно сидит БТР это и есть так - так как все связано со всем.


_Метафизически_ связано всё со всем. "Всё в руках Аллаха" и т.п.
Может, ограничимся логикой и эпистемологией?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Это или примерно это говорят оппоненты прасангиков.
> Почему же в сей теме говорят о сущем? Да потому, что исследуют логику Чвндракирти, который зачем-то рассматривает _происхождение сущего_.
> Интерес в том, зачем он это делает, и насколько логичны его рассуждения.


Затем, что таковы его оппоненты. Изложите свою версию происхождения сущего, и мы все либо ей обогатимся, либо разнесем в пух и прах.

----------

Caddy (27.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Но Чандракрити НЕ ОБЪЯСНЯЕТ логически свои предпосылки. Он как бы говорит нам - я так вижу. и с этим сущим которое видит Чандракрити , подобно тому как с тем сущим которое видит шаман - вы НИЧЕГО логикой не сделаете.


Да? Правда, что-ли? Предпосылки Чандра (уважительное обращение, такое иногда использует Цонкапа) не объясняет не потому, что он человек искусства, а потому, что предпосылки ему предоставляют его оппоненты.

----------


## Платон

есть происхождение, следствие отлично от причин. 
Есть процессы ОБНАРУЖЕНИЯ происхождения сущностей с идеалистической позиции. Есть процессы изменения формы материи с материалистической. И то и другое не является происхождением сущности. или является но только УСЛОВНО.
Следствие отличное от причины связано с причиной в пространстве времени. пространство-время- часть психического опыта (идеалистически) , свойства материи(материалистически) И так и так мы обнаруживаем относительную обЪективность причиннос-следственных связей так как при идеаизме можно увидеть причину и следствие едиными. а при материализме мы можем говорить только о воспринятых нами причинно-следственными связями. он ОБЪЕКТИВНЫ что никак не дойдет до некоторых сторонников прасангики - но не имеют абсолютной обЪективности так как мы не Великий Дух, Творец Миров. следовательно они относительны.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Затем, что таковы его оппоненты.


Кто конкретно из оппонентов Ч. утверждал "что угодно [всегда] происходит от чего угодно"?




> Изложите свою версию происхождения сущего, и мы все либо ей обогатимся, либо разнесем в пух и прах.


Зачем мне это фигня?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Кто конкретно из оппонентов Ч. утверждал "что угодно [всегда] происходит от чего угодно"?


Никто. Это следствие, логичность которого исследуется в этой теме.





> Зачем мне это фигня?


Ради помощи ближним, хотя бы.

----------


## Платон

Антип Байда ВОТ Я И ГОВОРЮ  СВОИХ ЛОГИЧЕСКИХ ПРЕДПОСЫЛОК У НЕГО НЕТ. Зато есть йогическое знание в которое остальным предложено поверить или не поверить - на том основании что чужая логика на него уже не действует. Но и обЪяснить чужую логику  другому он не может - может показать её абсурдность с позиции своей. я тут собственно и делаю это за него. Намо Буддая.

----------


## Платон

Я знаю только три дхаммы о которых нельзя сказать что он не связаны со всем(страданием)

Это Акаши- пространство в котором разворачиваются психические процессы.
Это прекращение страдния посредством знания отсутствия "я"
Это прекращением страдания за исчерпанием условий, то есть когда уже наступило прекращение страдания последством понимания отсутсвия "я" и потом со врмеменем исчезают и все обусловленные УСЛОВИЯ для страдания.

Эти дхаммы не обуславливаются, но проверить это можно только на СОБСТВЕННОМ ОПЫТЕ. Намо Буддая.

----------


## Антип Байда

[QUOTE=Платон;438519]


> есть происхождение, следствие отлично от причин. 
> Есть процессы ОБНАРУЖЕНИЯ происхождения сущностей с идеалистической позиции. Есть процессы изменения формы материи с материалистической.


Так



> И то и другое не является происхождением сущности. или является но только УСЛОВНО.


Озвучь условие.




> так как при идеаизме можно увидеть причину и следствие едиными.


Как это?



> а при материализме мы можем говорить только о воспринятых нами причинно-следственными связями. он ОБЪЕКТИВНЫ что никак не дойдет до некоторых сторонников прасангики - но не имеют абсолютной обЪективности


Верно, объективны, согласно общепринятому.



> так как мы не Великий Дух, Творец Миров. следовательно они относительны.


Это, как бы, аргумент, что-ли?)))))))))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Никто. Это следствие, логичность которого исследуется в этой теме.


Следствие из какого утверждения каких оппонентов Ч.?




> Ради помощи ближним, хотя бы.


Излагать фигню (версию происхождения сущего) в стиле прасангиков--не помощь ближним.

----------


## Платон

улсовия появления сущности в потоке сознания я озвучил уже в теме про прасангаков и марксистов когда обЪяснял как возникает красный цвет чашки. В целом, для этого нужна вера в ложное(неведение), виджняна , рупа (материя) и контакт -спарша дверей чувств с обЪектами.

а так это - видишь росток и понимаешь что из него вырастит, видишь его детство также. вот  прямо так и видишь и понимаешь как вы видите эти буквы и понимаете их. И говоришь Я ТАК ВИЖУ. Это- самое главное.  :Smilie: 

Про Творца написал потому что еще не уверен кто видит все дхаммы истинно - Будда или Великий Дух или они вместе?  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Антип Байда ВОТ Я И ГОВОРЮ  СВОИХ ЛОГИЧЕСКИХ ПРЕДПОСЫЛОК У НЕГО НЕТ. Зато есть йогическое знание в которое остальным предложено поверить или не поверить - на том основании что чужая логика на него уже не действует. Но и обЪяснить чужую логику  другому он не может - может показать её абсурдность с позиции своей. я тут собственно и делаю это за него. Намо Буддая.


 Чандракирти нигде не предлагает свое йогическое знание как аргумент. И объяснить чужую логику он, конечно, может.

----------


## Платон

так чего ж вы запутались?  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Следствие из какого утверждения каких оппонентов Ч.?


Вайбхашиков, саутрантиков, читтаматринов.





> Излагать фигню (версию происхождения сущего) в стиле прасангиков--не помощь ближним.


Изложите в своем стиле.

----------


## Антип Байда

> так чего ж вы запутались?


В чем?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вайбхашиков, саутрантиков, читтаматринов.


Что они утверждали, из чего логически следует вывод Ч. о возможном происхождении чего угодно из чего угодно?




> Изложите в своем стиле.


Уже писал: устанавливается причинность, причины отличны от следствий.

----------


## Платон

Антип Байда в не очень логичных верованиях и логичных убеждениях. в чем же еще?
Денис Евгеньев ваш вопрос уже отвечет в моем посте ранее. причина отлична от следствия потому что это ВИДИМО причина но у явления РЕАЛЬНО может быть другая причина. СОВСЕМ другая. И она МОЖЕТ быть обнаружена. а сущность явления все равно останется Таинством.

Ну вот к примеру вы склонны допустим видить причинность в материальном мире. Я, как психолог, склонен видеть причинность процессов в кармической, идеаторной сфере, опрелеяющей уже поведенческую и др. программы явления.  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Что они утверждали, из чего логически следует вывод Ч. о возможном происхождении чего угодно из чего угодно?


Утверждали сущности, существующие собственной силой, могущие быть найденными в процессе поиска независимого от обозначения. Производящие следствия, существующие собственной силой. Сущее происходит от иного.
Ч.- Огонь и росток одинаково иные по отношению к зерну. Почему бы огню не произойти от зерна? Оппоненту предлагается ввести дополнительный параметр. Попытки введения такогог параметра обречены на провал.
Можете оспорить? Внимательно вас слушаю.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Антип Байда в не очень логичных верованиях и логичных убеждениях. в чем же еще?
> Денис Евгеньев ваш вопрос уже отвечет в моем посте ранее. причина отлична от следствия потому что это ВИДИМО причина но у явления РЕАЛЬНО может быть другая причина. СОВСЕМ другая. И она МОЖЕТ быть обнаружена. а сущность явления все равно останется Таинством.


Ты не путаешь, случайно, обыденную достоверность с абсолютной?

----------


## Антип Байда

Да, Платон, ты еще там отмочил корку про единство причины и следствия с идеалистической позиции. Яви объяснение сего интригующего тезиса.

----------


## Платон

"Ты не путаешь, случайно, обыденную достоверность с абсолютной?"

Да все верно вроде. с абсолютной точки зрения. но уму возникающему в причинах и услових ОЧЕВИДНО ДРУГОЕ.

----------


## Айвар

Есть такой опытный прасангик как ДЛ, который излагает свое понимание Н другим в цикле Гарвардских лекций.
Почему бы не поспорить с его аргументами?

Так например, есть такое утверждение: 
Точно так же, без всякого анализа и исследования, все мы привыкли думать о «своем» уме и «своем» теле, и действительно, ум и тело принадлежат нашему «я»; однако, помимо ума и тела, никакого другого «я» не существует. Так и любой другой феномен – сколько его ни разыскивай аналитическим путем среди основ для его обозначения, найти его невозможно.

и далее
Возьмем, к примеру, некий материальный предмет. Он обязательно должен состоять из частей. Когда концептуальное сознание воспринимает части предмета и весь предмет, оно отдельно воспринимает предмет, состоящий из частей, и части, принадлежащие предмету. Если бы целое и его части действительно существовали так, как они видятся концептуальному сознанию, тогда части и целое были бы разными сущностями. Если бы их видимость совпадала с их существованием, они не были бы связаны между собой; однако, если при анализе предмета не учитывать его части, искомый предмет найти не удастся.

По-моему очень четко прослеживаеся идея о том, что наше некритическое представление об объекте в целом (в совокупности всех его частей) легко может быть интерпретировано как сущность, когда речь заходит о проявлениях этого объекта.

У сознания тоже есть временные части – моменты. В низших системах признаются мельчайшие неделимые моменты сознания; но давайте рассмотрим два неделимых момента сознания, где первый являет собой непосредственную причину второго – его непосредственного следствия. Если между данными моментами сознания возникнет еще один момент, их уже нельзя будет назвать непосредственной причиной и непосредственным следствием. Однако если промежуточный момент не возникнет, то эти два момента, будучи неделимыми, должны слиться воедино во всех отношениях и в этом случае не смогут образовать континуум – непрерывный поток сознания. Следовательно, утверждение о том, что неделимые моменты сознания образуют континуум, нелогично.

Если, с другой стороны, можно различить части двух этих моментов сознания, которые «соприкасаются» и «не соприкасаются», то, какими бы тонкими мы их ни считали, каждый из них будет состоять из временных частей, то есть предыдущих и последующих, и, таким образом, не будет являться неделимым. Именно поэтому Прасангика считает, что даже у мельчайших единиц времени есть временные части, так же как у материальных частиц есть пространственные части. Согласно Прасангике, все явления делятся на части. Существование любого феномена зависит от его частей – он получает свое обозначение, или название, на их основе. Итак, поскольку все обозначения присваиваются одним основам в зависимости от других, ничто не может существовать само по себе, то есть независимо.

Подобным же образом следствия проистекают из причин – росток произрастает из семени, но зависимость следствия от причины невозможно установить в ходе анализа и исследования: ведь анализируя способ порождения искомого объекта, определенного в утверждении «росток произрастает из семени», анализирующий обнаруживает, что росток порожден не в силу причин, имеющих с ним одну сущность, не в силу отдельных от него самостоятельно существующих причин, не в силу того и другого, и не беспричинно. Если бы порождение являлось самосущим, оно было бы выявлено в процессе аналитического поиска среди своих возможностей, но при поиске определенного объекта искомый объект не может быть найден среди всех возможных вариантов его самосущего порождения.


Читать полностью: http://readr.ru/tenzin-gyatso-garvar...#ixzz1eu1PdWhO

----------


## Платон

Антип Байда , ручку позолоти, яхонтовый  :Smilie:  (шучу)

----------


## Платон

Вот к примеру что уму очевидно - пойду на работу - будут деньги. а вот хрен знает- может тебе деньги шлет Великий Дух и тебе просто надо решить что тебе нужно из материального? (пример альтернативной привычной современным людям когнитивной системы)

а если пойдешь на нелюбимую работу то будут у тебя не деньги а инсульт в 57 лет...

----------


## Антип Байда

> Антип Байда , ручку позолоти, яхонтовый  (шучу)


Выбери лучшее из своего женского окружения, и пришли мне для консультаций. Яхонт и ручки гарантированы.

----------


## Платон

а собственно для каких целей? какие у тебя проблемы в жизни?

----------


## Антип Байда

> "Ты не путаешь, случайно, обыденную достоверность с абсолютной?"
> 
> Да все верно вроде. с абсолютной точки зрения. но уму возникающему в причинах и услових ОЧЕВИДНО ДРУГОЕ.


Очевидность не равна относительной истине.

----------


## Платон

а относительная истинна это научное познание , уж извините.

----------


## Платон

ммм...просто познакомится хочешь? тебе нужна забота и опека переходящее в нечто большее? или там чтото жаркое и захватывающее? сразу говорю-никаких мантр, просто монлам.  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> а собственно для каких целей? какие у тебя проблемы в жизни?


Об этом тебе поведует проконсультированная. Но не думай, что я не оценил твое участие.

----------


## Платон

да нет у меня шизофрении. Ты мне скажешь что ТЫ ищешь вот я собственно могу тебе бескорыстно этого пожелать, потому что ты хороший человек. И только поэтому.  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> а относительная истинна это научное познание , уж извините.


В смысле- плоды научного познания?

----------


## Платон

плоды познания опирающегося на то что можно проверить контактом сознания идей и прочих дверей чувств с обЪектами.

----------


## Платон

Ладно друг , вот что я тебе скажу. Будем считать что ты меня попросил о конкретном а не о развлечении ума.

Пусть у тебя будет именно такая женщина которую ты любишь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Утверждали сущности, существующие собственной силой, могущие быть найденными в процессе поиска независимого от обозначения. Производящие следствия, существующие собственной силой. Сущее происходит от иного.


Прямо вот так и утверждали: "дхармы существуют собственной силой, и при это происходят от иного"?

Даже на сарвастиваду не похоже.
Цитату с указанием авторства можете привести? Врага надо знать в лицо.




> Ч.- Огонь и росток одинаково иные по отношению к зерну.


Итак, росток происходит из зерна. Он--иное по отношению к зерну.
Что не нравится-то?




> Почему бы огню не произойти от зерна?


Глубокий вопрос, не относящийся к теме, но демонстрирующий пытливость Ч.
Могу ещё один подсказать: почему бы бабушке не стать дедушкой?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ладно друг , вот что я тебе скажу. Будем считать что ты меня попросил.
> 
> Пусть у тебя будет такая женщина которую ты любишь.


Друзья, Платон раздает женщин, которых вы будете любить! Не зеваем!

----------


## Платон

Я "женщиными" не торгую ибо не работорговец. 
Я делаю благопожелания верным своим обетам Прибежища буддистам.

----------


## Платон

бабушка МОЖЕТ стать дедушкой. для этого надо знание о магическом, о коконе, смещении точки сборки и прочее...Здесь это неуместно. Это вообще не буддизм.

----------


## Антип Байда

[QUOTE]


> Прямо вот так и утверждали: "дхармы существуют собственной силой, и при это происходят от иного"?


«Самостоятельное» [здесь] означает то, что [яко-
бы] существует, как и воспринимается: как опреде-
ляемое собственной сущностью, независимое от
другого. Однако, если опровергать [«самостоятель-
ное», понимая его лишь] как независимость от при-
чин и условий, то нашим школам это не нужно
доказывать. Даже если и опровергнешь эту [незави-
симость], не сможешь считаться обретшим воззрение
срединности. Поэтому «самостоятельное» [здесь]
следует понимать как присущее объектам (т.е. явле-
ниям) самодовлеющее, само-стойкое (rang tshugsthub-
pa) бытие.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я "женщиными" не торгую ибо не работорговец. 
> Я делаю благопожелания верным своим обетам Прибежища буддистам.


Не путай торговлю с подарком

----------


## Платон

раздавать  бесплатно - это ИМЕННО работорговля. потому что ты с кемто обратился как с собственностью и она от этого ничего не получила. :Frown:  

А так как я тебе НИЧЕГО  не давал но сказал доброе слово так вот и придет она к тебе из ТВОЕГО ума. Я правда хочу чтобы это с тобой случилось , если ты САМ этого так хочешь. :Smilie: 

ОМ ТАРЕ ТУ ТАРЕ ТУРЕ СОХА

Ты счастлив?  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> раздавать  бесплатно - это ИМЕННО работорговля. потому что ты с кемто обратился как с собственностью и она от этого ничего не получила.


Она -то как раз получит. Не решай за других.



> А так как я тебе НИЧЕГО  не давал но сказал доброе слово так вот и придет она к тебе из ТВОЕГО ума. Я правда хочу чтобы это с тобой случилось , если ты САМ этого так хочешь.


Благодарю.

----------


## Платон

Надо хотя бы за "Спасибо!" :Smilie: 

Понимаешь если я даю когто от себя то я даю частичку себя. не мысли уж так двойственно. Поэтому нет разницы получит твою любовь и благодарность "она" или я. Путаница возникает когда ты проводишь между собой, братом и сестрой какуюто границу.

----------


## Платон

Надо только не забывать о личных границах. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): а не то раздашь себя гулпым существам в пользование...кому это надо - им это пользы не приносит да и мне неприятно. Так что если хочешь сам быть свободным от обязательств передо мной, потому что считаешь что от меня чего то получил, можешь мысленно сказать "благодарю за дар Творца-Дхармадхату" и ты будешь в рассчете со своим собственным умом. Потому что в какомто смысле моя мантра- просто буквы которые ты прочитал и в ней нет какойто силы неведомой и ведущий к суевериям. Вот.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> «Самостоятельное» [здесь] означает то, что [яко-
> бы] существует, как и воспринимается: как опреде-
> ляемое собственной сущностью, независимое от
> другого.


"Здесь"--это где? Где оригинальная формулировка того, с кем они спорят?
Что не нравится Цонкапе: он думает "существует не так, как воспринимается"; или "не существует, зато воспринимается"?
Или ему просто не нравится, что кто-то посмел философствовать?




> Поэтому «самостоятельное» [здесь]
> следует понимать как присущее объектам (т.е. явле-
> ниям) самодовлеющее, само-стойкое (rang tshugsthub-
> pa) бытие.


Это версия Цонкапы (поправляет оппонента, ему-то виднее)?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Надо хотя бы за "Спасибо!"
> 
> Понимаешь если я даю когто от себя то я даю частичку себя. не мысли уж так двойственно. Поэтому нет разницы получит твою любовь и благодарность "она" или я. Путаница возникает когда ты проводишь между собой, братом и сестрой какуюто границу.


Надо вот как: дай, что просили, и думай про это, что хочешь.

----------


## Антип Байда

> "Здесь"--это где?


Здесь- у прасангиков.




> Что не нравится Цонкапе: он думает "существует не так, как воспринимается"; или "не существует, зато воспринимается"?
> Или ему просто не нравится, что кто-то посмел философствовать?


Вы правда настолько не в курсе? Понятие "лестница воззрений" ни о чем не говорит?





> Это версия Цонкапы (поправляет оппонента, ему-то виднее)?


Нет, он не поправляет, он объясняет, что именно подлежит отрицанию.

----------


## Платон

так в том то и дело ЧТО ТЫ ТАК НЕ О ЧЕМ КОНКРЕТНОМ И НЕ ПОПРОСИЛ, а попросил когото. проигнорировав ответ на вопрос- кто тебе нужен. Я по личной инициативе сделал тебе пожелание найти любимую девушку . теперь если ты её пропустишь на своем жизненном пути то отвечать мне если я верю в тантрические законы и  тебе - если ты им следуешь. Но если мы будем продолжать в том же духе то окончательно запутаем наши идеаторные сферы и станем шизофрениками.  :Smilie: 

Да нет я все сделал правильно.  Ладно чувак жди выдуманных и реальных, если будешь понимать психику девушки, подарков если уж ты поверил что у меня, омраченного, есть какието сиддхи.  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> так в том то и дело ЧТО ТЫ ТАК НЕ О ЧЕМ КОНКРЕТНОМ И НЕ ПОПРОСИЛ, а попросил когото. проигнорировав ответ на вопрос- кто тебе нужен. Я по личной инициативе сделал тебе пожелание найти любимую девушку . теперь если ты её пропустишь на своем жизненном пути то отвечать мне


значит, ты встрял, товарищ

----------


## Платон

ну вообще запрос от тебя такой был - пришли когонибудь для развлечения. и просто инетерсно что будет. потом я подумал что же тебе действительно надо. вот. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
А что ты умеешь ввиду? я вот лично распутываю идеаторную сферу что возникла в моем уме на основе тантры.

Короче , не парься. все сделано на пятерочку. сам просто так кому нибудь посылай только если видишь веру. конец связи?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Здесь- у прасангиков.


Чую, не знаете, с кем спорят прасангики, кроме как сами с собой.




> Вы правда настолько не в курсе? Понятие "лестница воззрений" ни о чем не говорит?


«Диалог дает возможность объективно изложить ряд мнений, взаимно поднимающих и дополняющих одно другое, построить лестницу воззрений и подвести к законченной идее»--Луначарский.




> Нет, он не поправляет, он объясняет, что именно подлежит отрицанию.


Ах, вот это и подлежит: "присущее объектам (т.е. явлениям) самодовлеющее"!
Какие молодцы! сами придумали, сами и определили, что оно подлежит отрицанию: не терпеть же эти выдумки.

----------


## Платон

Хорошо. чтобы отрицать чтото надо знать что оно собой представляет. а ты знаешь что представляет собой явление для реализованного бодхисаттвы? Вот ты например когда нибудь пытался прислушаться к тому что переживает внутри камень или дерево? "смотрит строго"

----------


## Платон

Не, все в порядке. у меня реально шизофреническая тема была что за пожелание комуто любимой девушки придется отвечать. я ж не проводил никаких формальных ритуалов привлечения... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Люди, опасайтесь тантры! Она крошит мозг!

----------


## Платон

Да тема то уже закончено. Вы , достопочтимые пандиты это упорно игнорируете.

----------


## Антип Байда

> ну вообще запрос от тебя такой был - пришли когонибудь для развлечения. и просто инетерсно что будет. потом я подумал что же тебе действительно надо. вот. 
> А что ты умеешь ввиду? я вот лично распутываю идеаторную сферу что возникла в моем уме на основе тантры.
> 
> Короче , не парься. все сделано на пятерочку. сам просто так кому нибудь посылай только если видишь веру. конец связи?


Связь создана тобой, и не прервется до исполнения обещанного.
Идеаторная сфера?)))))) Что это?)

----------


## Антип Байда

[QUOTE=Денис Евгеньев;438580]


> Чую, не знаете, с кем спорят прасангики, кроме как сами с собой.


Разберемся.



> «Диалог дает возможность объективно изложить ряд мнений, взаимно поднимающих и дополняющих одно другое, построить лестницу воззрений и подвести к законченной идее»--Луначарский.


Это я называю - "качественная телега". 




> Ах, вот это и подлежит: "присущее объектам (т.е. явлениям) самодовлеющее"!
> Какие молодцы! сами придумали, сами и определили, что оно подлежит отрицанию: не терпеть же эти выдумки.


Денис, я правильно вас понял, что отрицаемое прасангиками вами, в частности (ну, как представителем одной из буддийских школ), никогда и не утверждалось?

----------


## Платон

Да, это тоже верно. :Smilie: 
Сфера разделяемых живыми существами идей.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Хорошо. чтобы отрицать чтото надо знать что оно собой представляет. а ты знаешь что представляет собой явление для реализованного бодхисаттвы? Вот ты например когда нибудь пытался прислушаться к тому что переживает внутри камень или дерево? "смотрит строго"


Твои сомнения оскорбляют меня. Да я каждый день прислушиваюсь то к дереву, то к камню, причем обеими ушами, и в быстрой последовательности. Я, как бы, Данила мастер, и краснодеревщик в придачу, компренде?
Если не послушал камень, считай- не жил.

----------


## Платон

Это я не тебе а им. надо писать кому я пишу конечно же. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ты меня понял и это хорошо.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Денис, я правильно вас понял, что отрицаемое прасангиками вами, в частности (ну, как представителем одной из буддийских школ), никогда и не утверждалось?


Я, как прасангик в душЕ, не могу что-либо утверждать по этому поводу.
Однако, если дадите конкретную цитату от оппонентов прасангики, с указанием авторства, то с удовольствием проанализирую ваше понимание этой цитаты.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я, как прасангик в душЕ, не могу что-либо утверждать по этому поводу.


Какой линии прасангики следует ваша душа?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Не суть важно.
Так что, дадите цитату?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Не суть важно.
> Так что, дадите цитату?


Не дам. Так вы прасангик в душе, но неизвестно какой линии, правильно?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не дам.


Слив засчитан.




> Так вы прасангик в душе, но неизвестно какой линии, правильно?


В душе известны линии?  :Cool:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Слив засчитан.


Согласен




> В душе известны линии?


Почему бы и нет? Или будем безответственно бредить, мол, душа моя прасангична, отнеситесь с пониманием, добрые люди..)))))))))))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Почему бы и нет? Или будем безответственно бредить, мол, душа моя прасангична, отнеситесь с пониманием, добрые люди..)))))))))))


Ушли в режим бреда и подколок? (староиндийская защита такая)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ушли в режим бреда и подколок? (староиндийская защита такая)


Нет, почему вы так решили? Я задаю вопросы, не более того, разве это бред? 
Денис, вы называли себя прасангиком в душЕ?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет, почему вы так решили? Я задаю вопросы, не более того, разве это бред?


Задаёте вопросы, да. А в ответ на чужие вопросы изучаете некогерентный бред.




> Денис, вы называли себя прасангиком в душЕ?


Антип, Вы говорили про логическое следствие из утверждений "Вайбхашиков, саутрантиков, читтаматринов"?
Каких именно утверждений, не ответили.
Зато очень хотите узнать про линии прасангики в душе. И к чему это?

----------


## Платон

Собственно Арьи УЗНАЮТ то что сказал Чандракрити но передать эту логику могут тем кто хочет понять. Что я лично как ответственный форумчанин сделал на этой ветке.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Антип, Вы говорили про логическое следствие из утверждений "Вайбхашиков, саутрантиков, читтаматринов"?
> Каких именно утверждений, не ответили.


Вы хотите ликбеза онлайн, сами ничего не хотите искать, верно?)



> Зато очень хотите узнать про линии прасангики в душе. И к чему это?


Да просто к уважению собеседника, который не будет безответственно глаголить. Вы считаете такой подход неправильным?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Это автоматически означает, что Вам угодно опровергать тезис "что угодно [всегда] происходит от чего угодно".
> 
> 
> Предлагаю Вам логически опровергнуть утверждение "есть происхождение, следствие отлично от причин".


Денис, вы для начала укажите на причину. Укажите вот это зерно, оно причина ростка. Если вы сможете указав на зерно, найти его при анализе, тогда можно и переходить к анализу возникновения.

----------

Сергей Ч (27.11.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Денис, вы для начала укажите на причину. Укажите вот это зерно, оно причина ростка. Если вы сможете указав на зерно, найти его при анализе, тогда можно и переходить к анализу возникновения.


Так вот оно, зерно. Сходил только что на кухню, рассмотрел рисовое зерно, попробовал на зуб. Не съел бы, оно могло бы стать причиной ростка.
Зачем, пардон, искать его анализом?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Так вот оно, зерно. Сходил только что на кухню, рассмотрел рисовое зерно, попробовал на зуб. Не съел бы, оно могло бы стать причиной ростка.
> Зачем, пардон, искать его анализом?


И существует оно истинно?  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Дано достоверным познанием.
Очень может быть, что это и есть "истинное существование".
Если нет, уточните, почему.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Дано достоверным познанием.
> Очень может быть, что это и есть "истинное существование".
> Если нет, уточните, почему.


Что значит познано достоверно?
Истинно значит так как вы его видите, кусаете.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Дано достоверным познанием.


Достоверным относительно реальности, или общепринятого?

----------


## Антип Байда

Или это одно и тоже?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так вот оно, зерно. Сходил только что на кухню, рассмотрел рисовое зерно, попробовал на зуб. Не съел бы, оно могло бы стать причиной ростка.
> Зачем, пардон, искать его анализом?


Что Вы называете зерном из которого происходит росток?  *1*- кожуру, зародыш, эндосперм, корешок? или *2*- зерном назвается совокупность этих взаимосвязанных составляющих?  Первое не представляется возможным, т.к. ни кожура, ни зародыш по отдельности не являются зерном. А второе означает то, что зерно лишено самобытия. Если так, то росток не может возникнуть из зерна, ибо зерно- это всего лишь ярлык или обозначение определённой совокупности явлений.
Если росток не возникает из зерна, то при чём тут тогда причинно-следственная связь? Действительно, появление ростка обусловленно соответствующими причинами, а не является безпричинным. И то, что мы назваем зерном обуславливает появление только ростка, а ни чего угодно; таким образом, росток (как и все явления) возникает из-за причин, а не из причин (что означало бы признание смобытия причины и следствия)! Зерно+ определённые условия (вода, свет) являются причинами-условиями появления ростка, а не росток возникает из зерна.

----------

Won Soeng (28.11.2011), Сергей Хос (28.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зерно+ определённые условия (вода, свет) являются причинами-условиями появления ростка, а не росток возникает из зерна.


+
Да и вообще, зерно и росток являются локальными временнЫми срезами некоего бесконечного процесса возникновения-роста-пребывания-уничтожения.
А в чем его (этого процесса) "причина" - сие никому не ведомо.  :Wink:

----------

Won Soeng (28.11.2011)

----------


## Платон

Однако этот процесс разделен на несводимые для обыденной относительной логики друг к другу потоки. То есть хотя все взаимосвязано оно может быть обнаружено не только как единое но и как множественное. Собственно механика ОБНАРУЖЕНИЯ И,таким образом, относительного существования дхаммы описана мною в теме.  :Smilie: В целом, для этого нужна  виджняна -самскары, рупа (материя) и контакт -спарша дверей чувств с обЪектами. 
Если вера в ложное (неведение) отсутствует то дхаммы рупа-скандха и санджня-скандха воспринимаются(обнаруживаются) когда  есть к тому условия  незамутненной виджняной и без каких либо самскар.

----------


## Платон

Сергей Чернявский,  спозиции простой человеческой логики все понятно.
Однако другая система когнитивных координат позволяет увидеть относительность , ВИДИМОСТЬ причинно-следственных связей.
Может и правда - причина семени и роста например в том что Дух желает деревцу прорасти? (идея, вера)А нам то видится что его причины - зерно, вода и почва(непосредственное знание из данных органов чувств). Так вот новая идея нередко способствовала возникновению революционных данных в науке. Я же повторюсь, склонен видеть рост ростка в первую очередь в идеаторной сфере: другими словами я ВЕРЮ что Неведомое проявляет себя как росток на нашей планете. В этом, говорит мне моя вера, причинность его самого как он есть - других здравых решений причинности происходящего с не-скандхами я не нашел.  :Smilie: 
А что касается причинности обнаруженного процесса роста растения то ваше понимание вполне достоверно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

Граждане, Вы прислушайтесь к тому, что Платон вещает. Не стоит пытаться понять это логикой, а просто поразмышляйте, да и над Чандракирти. У вас может возникнуть специфическое, ни с чем не сравнимое чувство, что мозг слегка сглючивает (я проводил этот эксперимент на ряде достаточно образованных граждан, способных понять данные вещи, и все они описывали это странное чувство). Подумайте, если такое получится, с чего бы мозг слегка сглючивал от этих размышлений, если это просто ошибки без всякого смысла? А идея, между прочим, действительно может стать материальной силой - будь это идея, овладевшая умами масс, которые без идеи легко разгоняются парой городовых, а охваченные идей сворачивают горы, или идея, позволяющая двигать курсор с помощью непосредственно вживленного в мозг манипулятора.

----------


## Won Soeng

> +
> Да и вообще, зерно и росток являются локальными временнЫми срезами некоего бесконечного процесса возникновения-роста-пребывания-уничтожения.
> А в чем его (этого процесса) "причина" - сие никому не ведомо.


Хоть этот "никому" много раз высказывался. Все вещи возникают из одного ума, и один ум есть ничто иное, чем все эти вещи.

Возможно, это не самый лучший перевод (А.А.Мищенко с английского, а на английский переводил Р.Х.Блайс) но он весьма почтителен и прост.
Это Синдзинмэй. Трактат третьего патриарха Дзен Сосана. 



> На Великом Пути нет трудного.
> Только избегай выбора!
> 
> Лишь когда ты чужд любви и ненависти, 
> Он возникает перед тобой в полной ясности.
> 
> Отступи от него на волосок. 
> И глубокая пропасть разделит Небо и Землю. 
> 
> ...

----------

Монферран (07.08.2021)

----------


## Caddy

Когда прекращаются мысли о "Я" и "моем"
Касательно явлений всех: и внутренних, и внешних,
Тогда достигнешь прекращения цепляния,
А с прекращением придет конец рожденьям.

Искоренением как кармы, так и клеш
Достигнешь полного освобожденья.
Кармы и клеши проистекают от суеты мыслей,
А мысли - от множественности [выражающего и выражаемого].
Они же уничтожаются в пустоте.

...

То, что возникло в зависимости от чего-то,
Не является ни тем же самым,
Ни другим, отличным от того.
Поэтому нет ни [полного] пресечения, ни вечности [пребывания].

Нет ни однозначности, ни множественности значений,
Нет ни уничтожимости, ни вечности - 
Такова бессмертная истина Учения Просветленных,
Кои суть покровители этого мира.

(ММК XVIII, 4,5 ...10, 11)

----------

Сергей Ч (28.11.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Что Вы называете зерном из которого происходит росток?- кожуру, зародыш, эндосперм, корешок?





> Что значит познано достоверно?
> Истинно значит так как вы его видите, кусаете.


Господа, прекратите клоунаду.
"Укажите вот это зерно"--указал, чего же боле?




> Зерно+ определённые условия (вода, свет) являются причинами-условиями появления ростка, а не росток возникает из зерна.


- Масло можно намазать на хлеб.
- Нѣтъ! Масло + определенные условия (нож, хлеб) являются причинами-условиями появления маслохлеба.

----------


## Платон

А Я ДУМАЮ - все таки психические процессы намазавшего мало на хлеб являются ПРИЧИНОЙ масло-хлеба (например испытывающего голод в связи с биологическими или психологическими условиями, что МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ НАЗВАНО причиной). Маслохлеб очевидно возникает в условиях масла, хлеба и ножа.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Господа, прекратите клоунаду.
> "Укажите вот это зерно"--указал, чего же боле?


Такого зерна, которое вы видите и кусаете, на которое вы указываете нет.
Прекращаю, хозяин вы, ваш тезис вам и решать, исследовать его или прекратить исследование.

----------


## Платон

Да как же нет - вот посажу и вырастит. (Если  потянется к росту и будут условия)

----------


## Платон

Может помочь следующее - обнаружение психических процессов в прорастающем ростке и зерне, обнаружение что процессы в зерне те же что и  в ростке просто были в свернутом виде.  :Smilie:

----------


## Платон

Сообщение от Денис Евгеньев  
"Дано достоверным познанием."



> Достоверным относительно реальности, или общепринятого?


Буддийская модель следующая: оно дается через 1. неведение. 2. виджняну. 3. рупу. 4 двери и обЪекты чувств.

Однако не упускаем ли мы чтото ВАЖНОЕ? В принципе буддийская модель моего познания выглядит так -когда я говорю об обнаружении процессов жизни в ростке и семени и подобных им процессов во всех растениях того же вида, я контактирую с ИДЕЕЙ ростка. Однако тогда мы приходим к выводу о Идее ростка, о Неизведанном.

Эту Идею ростка следует признать его Творцом , если мы обнаруживаем причинность в сфере идеаторных и психических процессов.

----------


## Айвар

> Когда прекращаются мысли о "Я" и "моем"
> Касательно явлений всех: и внутренних, и внешних,
> Тогда достигнешь прекращения цепляния,
> А с прекращением придет конец рожденьям.
> 
> Искоренением как кармы, так и клеш
> Достигнешь полного освобожденья.
> Кармы и клеши проистекают от суеты мыслей,
> А мысли - от множественности [выражающего и выражаемого].
> Они же уничтожаются в пустоте.


Есть другой вариант перевода:
18.4. Когда в отношении внутреннего и внешнего мысли "Я" и "мое" 
прекращаются, тогда цеплянье также прекращается. И поскольку оно 
прекращается, рождение тоже прекращается. 
18.5. Освобождение приходит, когда действия и загрязнения прекращаются. 
Действия и загрязнения проистекают из мыслей. А те происходят из 
умопостроений. Пустота их пресекает. 

Внутренним анализатором может быть генетический код. Можно его изменить и кто это будет делать? По сути это те же самскары, которые отвечают за действия и цепляния. Зерно воспроизводит подобное (зерно) на основани генетического кода. Если нет нет внутреннего анализатора и нет внешних условий, то что или кто есть? 
Тоько в четвертой дхьяне возможны генетические мутации, но опять вопрос кто или что их производит. Для рационального ответа на этот вопрос нужно вернуться в реальность первой дхьяны. 

Пустота возникает как необходимое условие существования. Аналогичная ей идея это идея свободны в человеческом обществе, где человек приравнен к атому. Общество это набор силовых полей, удерживающих относительную (полюса) стабильность этого образования.



> То, что возникло в зависимости от чего-то,
> Не является ни тем же самым,
> Ни другим, отличным от того.
> Поэтому нет ни [полного] пресечения, ни вечности [пребывания].
> 
> Нет ни однозначности, ни множественности значений,
> Нет ни уничтожимости, ни вечности - 
> Такова бессмертная истина Учения Просветленных,
> Кои суть покровители этого мира.
> ...


18.10. То, что возникает в зависимости от другого, не является ни той же 
самой вещью, но и ни чем-то другим, поэтому нет уничтожения и постоянства. 
18.11. Это Учение - нектар бессмертия всех Будд, Защитников мира: нет 
тождества и нет различия, нет уничтожения и нет постоянства.

----------


## Айвар

> А Я ДУМАЮ - все таки психические процессы намазавшего мало на хлеб являются ПРИЧИНОЙ масло-хлеба (например испытывающего голод в связи с биологическими или психологическими условиями, что МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ НАЗВАНО причиной). Маслохлеб очевидно возникает в условиях масла, хлеба и ножа.


Причинность это одно условий (разумности живых существ), есть еще три условия как сказано в ММК глава 1. 2

1.2. Существует четыре условия: "причинное" и " объектное", "непосредственно 
предшествующее" и "преобладающее". Пятого условия нет.

В главе парных строк 1.2 Будда говорит, что 
Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть - разум, из разума они сотворены. Если кто-нибудь говорит или делает с чистым разумом, то за ним следует счастье, как неотступная тень.
Это и есть ключ к пониманию и реализации того, что такое дхарма. 

Буддист не ищет причинности вне дхармы и это и есть условие "вхождения в поток".

----------


## Платон

То что Нагарджуна сказал, мною не понято.
То что сказал Будда -верно понятый идеализм. Это не полный идеализм, так как "разум- лучшая их часть", то есть не единственная.
 Если вы принимаете что "дхаммы сотворены из разума" - то росток видимо сотворен Разумом по некой идее в нем, либо же является естественным продуктом психического процесса. Собственно то о чем я и говорю.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Если вы принимаете что "дхаммы сотворены из разума" - то росток видимо сотворен Разумом по некой идее в нем, либо же является естественным продуктом психического процесса.


Росток сотворён семечком: 


> Сущее не делится на разум без остатка.
> 
> * И.-В. Гёте*





> Если нет ложной мысли, а следовательно и заблуждения, то как появятся действие и кармические семена? Если нет действия и  кармических  семян, то откуда возьмется сознание, входящее в утробу? Когда нет сознания, вошедшего в утробу, что позволит сформироваться плоду и телу? Когда нет чувств - нет любви. Без любви нет привязанности и /желания/ обладания. Когда нет привязанности и /желания/ обладания - нет больше кармических причин будущего рождения. Когда нет кармических причин будущего рождения - нет больше рождения в будущем. Без рождения - нет старости и смерти; а также нет горя, скорби, страдания. Таков разрыв двенадцатичленной цепи /взаимозависимых/ причин.
> 
> ДХАРАНИ-СУТРА БУДДЫ О ДОЛГОЛЕТИИ, 
> ИСКУПЛЕНИИ ПРОСТУПКОВ И ЗАЩИТЫ ДЕТЕЙ

----------


## Платон

Нет, это семечко сотворено ростком если вы обнаруживаете сначала росток. и да- это росток сотворен семечком если вы обнаруживаете сначала семечко.

Ваше слово любовь - ЭТО ТРИШНА , понимате ТРИШНА???!!! когда вам просто хорошо от ведан короче. (человек пьет вино из чаши, так)

А когда нет кармических следов виджняна их не воспринимает. Живет себе без самскар.  :Smilie:

----------


## Айвар

> Сущее не делится на разум без остатка.


Если все вещи (явления) имеют составной характер (и удовлетворяют четырем условиям), то не возникает проблем с взаимозависимым существованием. Нет проблемы с происхождением ростка из семени и его дальнейшим воспризводством. Если убрать условия и заменить их идеями, то возникнет то, что называют идеализмом (когда нечто одно становится "самодостаточным" или самосущим).

В определении, сущее состоит из частей, а значит, не яляется самосущим, а значит и не может быть поглощено своими частями. Если все же есть сильное желание видеть это сущее, то без (идеи, первая дхьяна) пустоты сделать это невозможно. Пустота оформляет условия опыта, в ней все случается, и она подобна пространству и всему тому, что находится в нем.

----------


## Платон

"Если убрать условия и заменить их идея,ым или то очевидно возникнет то, что называют идеализмом (когда нечто одно становится "самодостаточным" или самосущим)."

Да Будда и НЕ ПРОПОВЕДОВАЛ чистый идеализм. там следующее - "разум" (примем так -  ведана, способная понимать идеи, реализует себя в спарша по буддийскому учению Тхеравады, в Махаяне все сложнее, но о том разуме который выбрался из самсары и поселился в Чистой Земле мы потом поговорим  :Smilie: ).  при сотворении дхамм участвуют ниданы виджняна-самскары-неведение-рупа-спарша когда речь идет об обыденной логике. а у некоторых - самскары-неведение проходят.
Так вот эти ниданы напрямую затрагивают живое существо (скандхи) при сотворении дхамм в его разуме.
Ну вот к примеру: вы сидите за компьютером. Это не только спарша дверей чувств отвечающих за восприятие звука, зрения, обоняния, тактильных ощущений и вкуса. Это еще и идеаторная спарша. 
Которая при понимании логики буддийского учения Махаяны может быть идеаторным помещением себя в поле сознания Будды. а не на стул за компом.

----------


## Платон

о сущем же можно сказать только что оно ЕСТЬ. "поклон"

----------


## Антип Байда

> Господа, прекратите клоунаду.
> "Укажите вот это зерно"--указал, чего же боле?


Боле есть чего, а именно- вы каким познанием  руководствовались, истинным относительно чего? Или еще в поиске, не решили пока?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я, как прасангик в душЕ, не могу что-либо утверждать по этому поводу.
> Однако, если дадите конкретную цитату от оппонентов прасангики, с указанием авторства, то с удовольствием проанализирую ваше понимание этой цитаты.


http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...utrantika.html

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...utrantika.html


Очень много букоф.  :Frown:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Что они утверждали, из чего логически следует вывод Ч. о возможном происхождении чего угодно из чего угодно?


Отвечаю вам, Денис, и всем желающим защитить- таки, оппонентов прасангики.

Оппонент: Самосущее возникает от некоторого иного, не любого
ПРасангик: Тогда пусть самосущее возникает от любого иного- эти положения равно обоснованы. 
Оппонент: Нет, не равно.
ПРасангик: Обоснуйте, почему самосущее происходит не от всякого иного.
Или примите тезис о происхождении любого самосущего от любого иного, на основании равной необоснованности.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Очень много букоф.


Да забейте. Не читать же ссылки, которые вам дают по вашей просьбе, правда?))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> вы каким познанием  руководствовались,


Правильным познанием.




> истинным относительно чего?


Да Вы релятивист! И прасангасаму, поди, держите наготове.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да забейте. Не читать же ссылки, которые вам дают по вашей просьбе, правда?))


Привели бы цитатку, зачем всего Берзина. Вы б ещё меня в дацан послали.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Правильным познанием.


Относительно чего? 




> Да Вы релятивист! И прасангасаму, поди, держите наготове.


В покер не играю, не знаю всех этих ваших прихватов.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> ПРасангик: Обоснуйте, почему самосущее происходит не от всякого иного.


Потому, что не наблюдается обратное?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Да Вы релятивист! И прасангасаму, поди, держите наготове.  :Big Grin: 




> Относительным чего?


Относительно аподиктичного.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Привели бы цитатку, зачем всего Берзина. Вы б ещё меня в дацан послали.


Тогда так. Здоровый досуг я вам уже обеспечил, ибо цитаток по ссылке вы найдете более чем. Так что давайте сконцентрируем внимание на критерии правильности вашего познания, правильность которого вы заявили, ибо, что нам Берзин с его якобы выдуманными объектами отрицания, верно? 
Весь внимание.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Потому, что не наблюдается обратное?


НЕ понял, вы МЕНЯ спрашиваете? Я не знаю, наблюдается у вас происхождение чего угодно из зерна, или нет, ВЫ мне скажите.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Однако не упускаем ли мы чтото ВАЖНОЕ? В принципе буддийская модель моего познания выглядит так -когда я говорю об обнаружении процессов жизни в ростке и семени и подобных им процессов во всех растениях того же вида, я контактирую с ИДЕЕЙ ростка. Однако тогда мы приходим к выводу о Идее ростка, о Неизведанном.
> 
> Эту Идею ростка следует признать его Творцом , если мы обнаруживаем причинность в сфере идеаторных и психических процессов.


Все ясно, Платон. Идея - Творец, раз творит, а ты- контактер, раз контактируешь.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Да Вы релятивист! И прасангасаму, поди, держите наготове. 
> 
> 
> Относительно аподиктичного.


Относительно чего? Объясните своими словами.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я не знаю, наблюдается у вас происхождение чего угодно из зерна, или нет,


У нас с вами, у мирян.
Вы как ребенок, право: не знаете простейших вещей.




> ВЫ мне скажите.


Хотели послушать философские выдумки? Увы.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Относительно чего? Объясните своими словами.


Своими рассказал.
Почему Вы решили, что это не мои слова? Относительно чего верен этот вывод?

----------


## Антип Байда

> У нас с вами, у мирян.
> Вы как ребенок, право: не знаете простейших вещей.


Познание мирян по разному оценивается в школах буддизма, вы мирянин какой школы? Никакой? Дзенской?





> Хотели послушать философские выдумки? Увы.


Нет, хотел узнать у вас, как у мирянина пока неопределенной школы, наблюдаете ли вы происхождение ростка из чего угодно, или нет.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Своими рассказал.
> Почему Вы решили, что это не мои слова? Относительно чего верен этот вывод?


Озорно. 
Вы, кажется, безвозмездно предлагали свои услуги эксперта? Проэкспертируйте это:


Оппонент: Самосущее возникает от некоторого иного, не любого
ПРасангик: Тогда пусть самосущее возникает от любого иного- эти положения равно обоснованы. 
Оппонент: Нет, не равно.
ПРасангик: Обоснуйте, почему самосущее происходит не от всякого иного.
Или примите тезис о происхождении любого самосущего от любого иного, на основании равной необоснованности.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Оппонент: Самосущее возникает от некоторого иного, не любого


Какая тут экспертиза, ейишваре! давайте исходить из оригинальных, точных формулировок, и критиковать их по смыслу.
Что имел в виду этот "оппонент"-анонимус, я не желаю догадываться.




> ПРасангик: Обоснуйте, почему самосущее происходит не от всякого иного.


И как, чё он ему в ответ?

----------


## Антип Байда

> И как, чё он ему в ответ?


\
Как "Чё"? Вы же брались показать абсурдность прасанги, или не брались?
Вы теперь со всем согласны в прасангике, вопросов больше нет?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Познание мирян по разному оценивается в школах буддизма, вы мирянин какой школы? Никакой? Дзенской?


Да.




> Нет, хотел узнать у вас, как у мирянина пока неопределенной школы, наблюдаете ли вы происхождение ростка из чего угодно, или нет.


Я знаю, что при определенных условиях семечко прорастает. Вывод: росток происходит не из чего угодно.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> \
> Как "Чё"? Вы же брались показать абсурдность прасанги, или не брались?
> Вы теперь со всем согласны в прасангике, вопросов больше нет?


Методически у вас явный абсурд, так как "мнения анонимуса", сформулированные одним знатоком-прасангиком, зачем-то опровергаются другим прасангиком.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Да.


Что "Да"? Всему "да", а всему остальному - "нет"?




> Я знаю, что при определенных условиях семечко прорастает. Вывод: росток происходит не из чего угодно.


Относительно какого критерия ваше знание является таковым, т.е. именно знанием, а не ложью?

----------


## Антип Байда

Да, еще нелишним считаю попросить вас не спрыгивать с темы, а то вот некто "Вантус" спекся за пару дней, буквально.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Методически у вас явный абсурд, так как "мнения анонимуса", сформулированные одним знатоком-прасангиком, зачем-то опровергаются другим прасангиком.


"Зачем-то" - очень уместное выражение. Вы ведь "зачем-то" вклинились и стали утверждать абсурдность аргументации, так? Теперь не можете эту абсурдность обосновать. Ну, и кто виноват? Прасангики?)))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Относительно какого критерия ваше знание является таковым, т.е. именно знанием, а не ложью?


Оно приводит к цели: вырастить рис и поесть.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Оно приводит к цели: вырастить рис и поесть.


Относительно какого критерия ваше знание является таковым, т.е. именно знанием, а не ложью?
Вы вырастили- ок. Вы поели-ок. 
А вдруг это сон?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы ведь "зачем-то" вклинились и стали утверждать абсурдность аргументации, так? Теперь не можете эту абсурдность обосновать.


Обосновал же: занимаетесь опровержением тезисов, которые сами сфабриковали.
Потом выводите из этого неправоту конкретного оппонента, или ещё круче--превосходство прасангики на дурачками-анонимусами.




> Ну, и кто виноват? Прасангики?)))


Ну а кто же? Вот Тибете виноваты были бы сватантрики. Видите--виноватость не самосуща, она зависит от широты.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Обосновал же: занимаетесь опровержением тезисов, которые сами сфабриковали.
> Потом выводите из этого неправоту конкретного оппонента, или ещё круче--превосходство прасангики на дурачками-анонимусами.


Допустим, Денис, что я занимаюсь подобными вещами. Раз ссылок вы не хотите читать напрочь.
Тогда так- в вашей традиции существующее происходит от иного, или вы еще не дочитали до этого важного момента?






> Ну а кто же? Вот Тибете виноваты были бы сватантрики. Видите--виноватость не самосуща, она зависит от широты.


 Вы напрасно приплели сватантриков в Тибете, там, как минимум две школы из 4-х принимают сватантрику относительно.

----------


## Антип Байда

Для поддержки темы:
Оппонент: Самосущее возникает от некоторого иного, не любого
ПРасангик: Тогда пусть самосущее возникает от любого иного- эти положения равно обоснованы. 
Оппонент: Нет, не равно.
ПРасангик: Обоснуйте, почему самосущее происходит не от всякого иного.
Или примите тезис о происхождении любого самосущего от любого иного, на основании равной необоснованности.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А вдруг это сон?


"Если бы да кабы..."
Не "вдруг", а вследствие какого-то события (пробуждения), "это" считается сном.
О пробуждении знаем от кого? (риторический вопрос).
О правильном познании он сказал что? (риторический вопрос)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Допустим, Денис, что я занимаюсь подобными вещами. Раз ссылок вы не хотите читать напрочь.


ПРедположим. А не то диспут заглохнет.




> Тогда так- в вашей традиции существующее происходит от иного, или вы еще не дочитали до этого важного момента?


Дак вить не всё так просто. Вот курица. Существует? а почему нет. Откуда произошла? один делает вывод, что от яйца, другой делает вывод, что от союза (другой) курицы с петухом. Оба в каком-то смысле правы. А третий скажет, что курица произошла из-за забора (до момента появления из-за забора--не познавалась). Тоже в принципе верно.
И данными вариантами возможные правильные выводы о происхождениии сущей и несущей (яйца, pun intended) курицы не исчерпываются.




> Вы напрасно приплели сватантриков в Тибете, там, как минимум две школы из 4-х принимают сватантрику относительно.


Принимали.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Дак вить не всё так просто. Вот курица. Существует? а почему нет. Откуда произошла? один делает вывод, что от яйца, другой делает вывод, что от союза (другой) курицы с петухом. Оба в каком-то смысле правы. А третий скажет, что курица произошла из-за забора (до момента появления из-за забора--не познавалась). Тоже в принципе верно.


Соберите вместе все, что вы написали: курицу, петуха, забор и яйца, и отожмите из этого что-нибудь по теме. Что вы хотели сказать-то?
Принимали?)
И теперь принимают.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вообще, в сочинениях наставника (Чандракирти) есть много таких обозначений, как «природа» (свабхава) или «собственная сущность», применяемых к *относительному*. Но в этом [случае приписывание свабхавы] соответственным объектам —всем индивидам и явлениям—это принятие данных вещей как не обусловленных рассудком: существующих объективно, самостоятельно. Объект такого умозрения—самостоятельное существование вещей—следует в качестве соглашения определить как «самость» или «самобытие».


Здесь у Чандракирти и Цонкапы detected использование термина "свабхава" в противоположных значениях: и как синоним условной истины, и как объекта отрицания.





> [Вопрос]:
> —Как указывалось, наставник [Нагарджуна] характеризует природу [санскр.: *svabh@va*; тиб.: rangbzhin] как несоздавшееся и независимое. Следует ли это определение [только] из соглашения (brtag-pa mtha' bzung) или же [действительно] существует такая природа?
> [Ответ]:
> —Указанная [Буддой] подлинная сущность (дхармата) явлений называется природой, несоздавшейся и независимой.


Здесь у Цонкапы свабхава синоним дхарматы.





> —Какова же их природа?
> —Несозданная и независимая собственная сущ-
> ность147, постигаемая сознанием, свободным от “катаракты”
> неведения.
> —Существует ли она?
> —Кто же ответит: “Нет.”?! Если бы она не существовала,
> зачем нужно было бы бодхисаттвам осваивать путь пара-
> мит? Для чего тогда бодхисаттвам усердствовать в сотнях
> подвигов для постижения подлинной сущности?!»


Снова у Чандры свабхава синоним относительной истины.
Далее Чандракирти признает сабхаву условно, и отрицает в абсолютном смысле:




> [Возражение]:
> —Но не [вы] ли отрицали существование природы
> всех явлений?!
> [Ответ]:
> —Разве мы многократно не повторяли, что в
> явлениях нет ни пылинки самосущей природы, не
> приписанной нашим же умом?! Поэтому такая при-
> рода совершенно чужда даже подлинной сущности,—
> совершенно-истинному

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

После таких пассажей я и закинул 5-й том в печку ))

----------


## Антип Байда

> После таких пассажей я и закинул 5-й том в печку ))


Отныне 5-ый том и печка стали вашими надежными спутниками в лимбо.


Вы, кроме шуток, не поняли, что свабхава просто синоним феномена?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Трудно понять, зачем феномен считать объектом отрицания.




> - Я феномен!
> - Мы тебя отрицаем.
> Феномен падает на пол и растворяется.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Трудно понять, зачем феномен считать объектом отрицания.


Вы правы. Для этого неминуемо придется читать. И понимать, зачем к отрицаемому добавляется "истинность". Это явно не для нас, давайте лучше обсуждать финал мира в 2012.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но в этом [случае приписывание свабхавы] соответственным объектам —всем индивидам и явлениям—это принятие данных вещей как не обусловленных рассудком


Имеем приписывание свабхавы=феномена (статуса явления, надо понимать) объектам (кои суть индивиды и явления).
Это есть некое "принятие данных вещей как не обусловленных рассудком"--непонятный мне пока акт.
Возвращаемся: акт состоит в приписывании статуса явления индивидам и явлениям.
Тавтологичный получается акт...
Что за акт? "принятие данных вещей". Компаунд "данных вещей" понимаем двояко.
1. Принятие вещей. Каких вещей? данных: а именно, индивидов и явлений. Стоп, индивиды и явления--не вещи.
2. Принятие данных. Чьих? вещей. Данные вещей, thing-data, не обусловленные рассудком, мы принимаем. Вероятно, телепатически.
Итак, этот телепатический приём thing-data тавтологичен. Всегда? Нет, ибо сказано "но в этом случае". В каком? См. выше: "Вообще, в сочинениях наставника".
Забрезжил свет в конце тоннеля. Получаем: _в сочинениях наставника телепатический прием thing-data тавтологичен_. Oh, shite!..

----------


## Антип Байда

> Имеем приписывание свабхавы=феномена (статуса явления, надо понимать) объектам (кои суть индивиды и явления).
> Это есть некое "принятие данных вещей как не обусловленных рассудком"--непонятный мне пока акт.


Да, буддисты в старые времена не теряли времени на всякую херню




> Что за акт? "принятие данных вещей". Компаунд "данных вещей" понимаем двояко.
> 1. Принятие вещей. Каких вещей? данных: а именно, индивидов и явлений. Стоп, индивиды и явления--не вещи.


Замените на "явлений"



> 2. Принятие данных. Чьих? вещей. Данные вещей, thing-data, не обусловленные рассудком, мы принимаем. Вероятно, телепатически.


Нет. Я начинаю догадываться, откуда Ваш Дзен.



> Итак, этот телепатический приём thing-data тавтологичен. Всегда? Нет, ибо сказано "но в этом случае". В каком? См. выше: "Вообще, в сочинениях наставника".


Так.




> Забрезжил свет в конце тоннеля. Получаем: _в сочинениях наставника телепатический прием thing-data тавтологичен_. Oh, shite!..


Сегодня Денис заимел пару-тройку новых васан.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Отныне 5-ый том и печка стали вашими надежными спутниками в лимбо.





> Сегодня Денис заимел пару-тройку новых васан.


Ерунда, суеверия! Накрайняк прочту аристотелеву молитву "О возникновении и уничтожении", и тем очищусь.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Ерунда, суеверия! Накрайняк прочту аристотелеву молитву "О возникновении и уничтожении", и тем очищусь.


Конечно, ерунда. Ведь от ерунды без молитвы не избавиться, верно?)) Еще куклу вуду смастерите)))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Мелко, Антип.
Лучше расскажите про понятие феномена в гелук. И чем отличается от вещи.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Имеем приписывание свабхавы=феномена (статуса явления, надо понимать) объектам (кои суть индивиды и явления).


Имеем приписывание свабхавы=феномена (статуса явления, надо понимать) объектам (кои  НЕ СУТЬ индивиды и явления, а являются таковыми только в силу обозначения).



> Это есть некое "принятие данных вещей как не обусловленных рассудком"--непонятный мне пока акт.
> Возвращаемся: акт состоит в приписывании статуса явления индивидам и явлениям.


См. выше




> 2. Принятие данных. Чьих? вещей. Данные вещей, thing-data, не обусловленные рассудком, мы принимаем. Вероятно, телепатически.


 Это и есть неведение, в традиции данного пандиты.



> Итак, этот телепатический приём thing-data тавтологичен. Всегда? Нет, ибо сказано "но в этом случае". В каком? См. выше: "Вообще, в сочинениях наставника".


Вы препарируете  неведение, которое алогично, оно просто есть.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Мелко, Антип.
> Лучше расскажите про понятие феномена в гелук. И чем отличается от вещи.


Вещь- частный случай феномена.
Теперь вы расскажите, которой традиции Дзэна придерживаетесь. Наверное такой, которая вне мадхъямаки и читтаматры, как бэ, напрямую передающая дух учения?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вещь- частный случай феномена.


А как определяется феномен в гелук?




> Наверное такой, которая вне мадхъямаки и читтаматры, как бэ, напрямую передающая дух учения?


Такой, которая йогачаринская более-менее, с налётом китайщины.

----------


## Антип Байда

> А как определяется феномен в гелук?


Познаваемое.




> Такой, которая йогачаринская более-менее, с налётом китайщины.


Более-менее?)))
Запутанное воззрение дает запутанный результат. (С) Цонкапа.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Познаваемое.


Шуньята тоже феномен?




> Запутанное воззрение дает запутанный результат. (С) Цонкапа.


Оно не запутанное, а развитое.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Шуньята тоже феномен?


Конечно. Нельзя достичь несуществующего.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Оно не запутанное, а развитое.


Более-менее развитое?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Граждане, Вы прислушайтесь к тому, что Платон вещает. Не стоит пытаться понять это логикой, а просто поразмышляйте, да и над Чандракирти. У вас может возникнуть специфическое, ни с чем не сравнимое чувство, что мозг слегка сглючивает (я проводил этот эксперимент на ряде достаточно образованных граждан, способных понять данные вещи, и все они описывали это странное чувство).


Для проведения вышеуказанного эксперимента нужно понимать Чандракирти не только на уровне способности пересказать, но и на уровне способности обосновать.
Иначе становимся подобными экспериментатору, заснувшему во время опыта "электрон- волна, или частица?", протянувшему ногу в зону излучения и пролившего дринк на системный блок. Утром снимаем показания - вуаля! вот оно, странное мистическое чувство!

----------


## Кузьмич

Надо быть хорошим! Такая философия.  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Надо быть хорошим! Такая философия.


Хорошим кем?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Хорошим кем?


Почему же обязательно кем-то? 
Хотя, если уже стал (хорошим), то можно и побыть (кем-то)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Почему же обязательно кем-то?


Хорошим картежником вам подходит?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Хорошим картежником вам подходит?


Да пусть хоть кем! Если - уже...

----------


## Антип Байда

> Да пусть хоть кем! Если - уже...


ТО есть картежником вам подходит?

----------


## Кузьмич

> ТО есть картежником вам подходит?


Так я еще не стал хорошим. Вот как стану, сразу подойдет!
Закругляюсь, пока не забанили за флуд  :Smilie: .

----------

